# citizen's members, let's see your citizen



## chr1s

let me see your citizen


----------



## adwoodw

Here are mine. I've put all my Citizen watches in the same box.


----------



## adwoodw




----------



## chr1s

wow are like new.

cool :-!


----------



## DougFNJ

I've been loving this one :-!








​Thinking I may be getting another Citizen soon :think:​


----------



## Temperarely

Hi,

Quote DougFNJ 
"Thinking I may be getting another Citizen soon :think:"

You'd better "watch it" Doug , Citizen's are addictive. :-d ;-)










Cheers,Elf


----------



## AtTheAsylum

Just the two :-!


----------



## jason_recliner

A grail for me. I fricking LOVE this watch.





































 b-)  b-)  b-)  b-)  b-)  b-)  b-)  b-)  b-) b-)  b-)  b-)


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Here are mine, minus the Seiko Tuna.


----------



## Dr. Robert

here's my trio of Citizens.......


----------



## drickster

Here's mine ! (I'm going to have to sign up on photobucket or something to post em cool like you guys!)

Dan


----------



## drickster

drickster said:


> Here's mine ! (I'm going to have to sign up on photobucket or something to post em cool like you guys!)
> 
> Dan


let's try that again....o|


----------



## Hall

Love my nighthawk. It has been my go to watch since I got it.


----------



## Bruno.M

Have only one! I still want a Nighthawk and a diver.. Not sure about the Carbon or the one with the ceramic bezel.


----------



## bulldog15

Two for me.


----------



## DougFNJ

Temperarely said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quote DougFNJ
> "Thinking I may be getting another Citizen soon :think:"
> 
> You'd better "watch it" Doug , Citizen's are addictive. :-d ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,Elf


WOW I like that....would love one like this on a bracelet....details please :think:


----------



## Asphaltman

Just one for now


----------



## Temperarely

Hi Doug,

It's an AS4035-04E

Here's a link to a topic ,from our fellow member Mitch100, about the watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286662&highlight=as4035

Cheers , Elf


----------



## dennis612

still working on having this relumed


----------



## jackb1117

I have my first [affordable] Citizen in the mail from a fellow WUS member (thanks Gary!)...


----------



## nunocrt

Nighthawk for me


----------



## jrw85705

Here are my Citizens. I know the 2100s are my favorite but when I wear one of the others I still think "This is really a nice watch". 
I have 9 Noblia watches that were made by Citizen. I'll post a photo when I get a chance.


----------



## Mitch100

I have three Citizens.
































































Group shot (with a G Shock interloper!)










They all have one thing in common all are full DLC which is something I prefer in black watches.

Mitch


----------



## gadgetfreak

I love any citizen with HAWK in the name


----------



## Nolander




----------



## bassplayrr

My Navihawk is going on 8+ years old now, but it's still my favorite. I just had some servicing done this year with new gaskets, battery, and crystal so other than some scuffs on the bezel (beauty marks), she's like new.


----------



## Mercuttio

bassplayrr said:


>


Nice Hirsch! :-!


----------



## bassplayrr

Mercuttio said:


> Nice Hirsch! :-!


Thanks! I just put it on and snapped those pictures last night. I'm really happy with the way it looks on the watch.


----------



## Guest

I could'nt help but notice that you don't have a 2100 in the ever so popular white dial, why is this? I really do like the look of the grey and black models that have though, very sharp.


----------



## Jeje3325

*here's some*







































here,s one of my grails


















(Sellers pic I did not take some yet)

This one took me close to 6 months to find


















and a biggie...



















Man I love those eco's


----------



## chr1s

nice


----------



## Mize

My only Citizen at this time.


----------



## chr1s

these are mine:

AS4065-54L limited edition and AN3371-54A.


----------



## valvestem




----------



## narcosynthesis

My Citizen BM0000-04H 300m Diver, which has hardly left my wrist since I got it a month ago


----------



## wami

First post at wus with my first citizen, my pocket lamp










kr

Michael


----------



## Jaymay

Just this one... Purchased from "Joppinger" on the WUS Sales Forum. His picture.


----------



## Jeje3325

Wow really cool


----------



## Ahriman4891

*Re: here's some*



Jeje3325 said:


> Man I love those eco's


Ha, a fellow completist! Props for getting all 3 Caliber E210 variants! (edit: or is it caliber 2100... I always mix them up)

In your experience, which is the most legible? (I like the white-faced one, but I'm afraid it's harder to read than the other two). Which one do you find yourself wearing more often? Thanks!


----------



## Jeje3325

*Re: here's some*



Ahriman4891 said:


> Ha, a fellow completist! Props for getting all 3 Caliber E210 variants! (edit: or is it caliber 2100... I always mix them up)
> 
> In your experience, which is the most legible? (I like the white-faced one, but I'm afraid it's harder to read than the other two). Which one do you find yourself wearing more often? Thanks!


Lol does feel great to have series. For the wearing I wear more often the white one. I find it more mmm... sporty. Its also the less legible. The black comes second for wear and easy to read. The less worn but most legible IMHO is the Ti version. They are all great. Also the white I got is a bit beaten crystal is not 100% clean. You can see some scratches on it so it doesn't hurt me to wear it at work. I try not to wear regular titanium in "possible harmful situations:"


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

ONe that needs no introduction


----------



## artec

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000105 EndHTML:0000004138 StartFragment:0000002079 EndFragment:0000004102

You asked for Citizens, so here is a clutch of them, all quartz because I'm an accuracy freak.

This is one of the thinnest watches I've ever seen. It's also amazingly accurate considering its price. I sold it unworn because I found something else I wanted more.










This has the famous E 510 movement and a Ti case.










These two are titanium and both have been back to Citizen for accuracy adjustments and they are now both running within the 5 sec a year limits.










I had this one for a while but sold it because I decided I liked black or dark faces better; this one is stainless steel


----------



## sappyg

my two


----------



## Ahriman4891

*Re: here's some*



Jeje3325 said:


> Lol does feel great to have series. For the wearing I wear more often the white one. I find it more mmm... sporty. Its also the less legible. The black comes second for wear and easy to read. The less worn but most legible IMHO is the Ti version. They are all great. Also the white I got is a bit beaten crystal is not 100% clean. You can see some scratches on it so it doesn't hurt me to wear it at work. I try not to wear regular titanium in "possible harmful situations:"


Thanks Jeje!

decisions, decisions... or maybe I'll end up getting all 3 o|


----------



## om-4

a few you don't see that often.




























And the trusty NY2300


----------



## dnslater




----------



## MikeyT

I have a few. Three Eco-Drives.







And this automatic, which is rapidly becoming a favorite.


----------



## Tothna

My first watch, got this about 10 years ago.


----------



## Brian D.

*Hardcore beater, no bezel ring *


----------



## jbdan

My only one

and it's a looker b-)


----------



## sixtysix

Here's mine:


----------



## no_jah

Here is mine:


----------



## blinkstudio

-


----------



## blinkstudio

My only one, arrived today!
3 days from Hong Kong to UK.









Promaster AS4035-04E.

I'm not a collector, I usually only have a couple of watches. I have a soft spot for mechanical watches - how accurate do you need the time, I thought. But then I realised I was resetting my watch very frequently if it was only a minute out so I had a rethink.

I was after a 'reference watch' that would always telling the correct time with no input which would hopefully become the only watch I need/want (I know most on this forum will find this concept ridiculous). There's no doubt I'll continue to desire the design of other watches, I just don't expect to succumb.

If I do feel the need for other timepieces that perform a different function or have a different design I can worry less about their timekeeping if I have the one watch to fall back on that will be 100% accurate.

Preferences:
No batteries to replace (solar-powered)
Radio-controlled (signal available in UK)
All analogue
Date
Day
Arabic Numerals
Titanium
Saphire

This is pretty much the only watch that meets this spec.
My other choice which came close was an all-analogue GIEZ G-shock which would have been more rugged but I prefer the style of this Citizen. I hope I don't end up regretting not getting a more shock-resitant watch.

Don't need alarm but may well use it.
Hour beeps is quite nice when it's completely in sync with pips on radio4.
Don't need chrono but may well use it.

The leather strap is surprisingly bulky and isn't very comfortable for me yet. 
Either it'll soften, or I'll get used to it, or I'll seek out a Ti bracelet.

The watch is pretty big, much bigger than I'm used too. But it's light enough.

I like it a lot, it's nearly perfect, but still have a bit of 'buyers remorse' I need to get over - I'm not good at spending this kind of money on luxuries.

I got it for a good price so if I change my mind in the near future I shouldn't lose much should I wish to eBay it or sell it on this forum.


----------



## Aegis




----------



## cadguy

My MIRB Frogman and Citizen NY0054 Ti diver.


----------



## Temperarely

blinkstudio said:


> My only one, arrived today!
> 3 days from Hong Kong to UK.
> 
> View attachment 249102
> 
> 
> Promaster AS4035-04E.
> 
> I'm not a collector, I usually only have a couple of watches. I have a soft spot for mechanical watches - how accurate do you need the time, I thought. But then I realised I was resetting my watch very frequently if it was only a minute out so I had a rethink.
> 
> I was after a 'reference watch' that would always telling the correct time with no input which would hopefully become the only watch I need/want (I know most on this forum will find this concept ridiculous). There's no doubt I'll continue to desire the design of other watches, I just don't expect to succumb.
> 
> If I do feel the need for other timepieces that perform a different function or have a different design I can worry less about their timekeeping if I have the one watch to fall back on that will be 100% accurate.
> 
> Preferences:
> No batteries to replace (solar-powered)
> Radio-controlled (signal available in UK)
> All analogue
> Date
> Day
> Arabic Numerals
> Titanium
> Saphire
> 
> This is pretty much the only watch that meets this spec.
> My other choice which came close was an all-analogue GIEZ G-shock which would have been more rugged but I prefer the style of this Citizen. I hope I don't end up regretting not getting a more shock-resitant watch.
> 
> Don't need alarm but may well use it.
> Hour beeps is quite nice when it's completely in sync with pips on radio4.
> Don't need chrono but may well use it.
> 
> The leather strap is surprisingly bulky and isn't very comfortable for me yet.
> Either it'll soften, or I'll get used to it, or I'll seek out a Ti bracelet.
> 
> The watch is pretty big, much bigger than I'm used too. But it's light enough.
> 
> I like it a lot, it's nearly perfect, but still have a bit of 'buyers remorse' I need to get over - I'm not good at spending this kind of money on luxuries.
> 
> I got it for a good price so if I change my mind in the near future I shouldn't lose much should I wish to eBay it or sell it on this forum.


Congrets.

I wonder how this one went to HK , since it is originaly a "Euroland" type. :think:

:think:

Proost , Elf


----------



## junlon

Mine...


----------



## sharkfin

my first of many to come.  love the sounds out of this.


----------



## Ed Flanders

BM 8120, my only nice watch:


----------



## angelo

here are my ones...


----------



## sharkfin

Nice pics. I like the autozilla with the red lume. Is this a mod or stock? I never seen that, but I really like this look.

Thanks for posting.
Dave


----------



## jiminpotomac

Here's a customized NY0040:


----------



## chr1s

nice watches


----------



## Fabio Felix

That's a great looking watch box!!! Your watches look even greater inside of it.


----------



## bigolac

Here are two of my favorites that I currently own:


----------



## ModestGP

The only three I have


----------



## gristler




----------



## antiscout




----------



## ridinfool

My only Citizen, but I wear it quite often. Zilla on Elephant strap...


----------



## rte148

Brand new second hand. Off to get a new battery and see if it actually works - we'll see. Didn't come with a strap, so I hooked it up with a spare Modena dive band. Wish me luck. :-!


----------



## jasonlfc5

i love citizens and the bigger and buisier the better.








orca








and my recently modified zilla.


----------



## BenL

DougFNJ said:


> I've been loving this one :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Thinking I may be getting another Citizen soon :think:​


Very nice, Doug. When did you pick that one up?

I'm thinking about a couple Citizens myself, too. ;-)


----------



## BenL

Some really great stuff in this thread! b-)


----------



## roadie

here's mine:-!


----------



## saintv90

Citizen is the brand that got me hooked on watches!

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. It's all I have of the citizen.


----------



## DougFNJ

BenL said:


> Very nice, Doug. When did you pick that one up?
> 
> I'm thinking about a couple Citizens myself, too. ;-)


Loving it.....got it a couple weeks ago. Which ones are you considering?


----------



## Temperarely

hi,










Proost, Elf


----------



## Jeje3325

angelo said:


> here are my ones...


Wow that red lume is really killer! I'm lovin' it!
And the sterile bezel is super cool also


----------



## JulianT

one of the 3 i actually tried to take a picture of.



..let me fix that link.


----------



## Matt

Here is my Calibre 2100. Awesome watch and my overall favorite in my collection!


----------



## Dr. Robert

just changed the strap on my Citizen.....I wanted a dressy vintage look....black Java lizard strap................


----------



## polaco23

has gotta be my CO23 two tone aqualand on OEM bracelet. it kicked the zilla off the first place podium b-)


----------



## taint it sweet

Love both of these watches...would have to say the Chrono-Time AT is my favorite though...


----------



## kc1001

dnslater said:


>


I thought I was the only one who had this watch LOL:-d:-d:-d.|>|>|>


----------



## Doctorsti

Here's mine... I'm a terrible photographer so I apologize. I will try to take better pics of these during the day. These are old pics I had online for years now.


----------



## toxicavenger

angelo said:


> here are my ones...


 This is the watches that Angelo "The Relumer" from Spain has modded.


----------



## arnof

European version Titanium Nighthawk










arnof


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Here's my Citizen NY40 which I'm in the midst of restoring/improving the condition.










Use to own this Eco Bullhead but end up selling off cos of the messy clutter dial. I'm missing it dearly. Hoping to add the white dial Eco Bullhead again if anyone has one to sale. Lmk...










O, the Zilla... Love the presence but flipped due to a upcoming DWP watch.


----------



## Jeremyd676

Here are three of my less common models.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Jeremyd676, what series are these Citizens ? Nvr see such a big lug screw b4. I like the one in the middle which is a colorful chrono with a Skeleton Mercedes hand ! What's that model ?


----------



## Jeremyd676

The Auto is a Citizen Black Eagle, its brothers are quartz caliber 0540 chronograph movements. The one on the strap is a Promaster and has a OEM SS bracelet that is very similar to a Seiko Italian Chrono. I bought them as a set from "ncmoto" in Dec 09' and have not been able to find much information on them. I don't have and model or serial #'s now because I am at work but I can post them this evening. I would guess they are from the 90's and long discontinued.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## mtds

I like 'hawks. First a couple of Eco-Drives in titanium and stainless:










Then a Navihawk and an Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT, both stainless:










At the moment, I like the Eco-Drive Skyhawk in titanium the best. None of them are perfect and they all have strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## brokepony99

mtds said:


> I like 'hawks.


Those are some sweet 'hawks!!

Here's my only Citizen at the moment- Blue Orca with Ti bracelet


----------



## Jeje3325

*Nice pair X 2*



mtds said:


> I like 'hawks. First a couple of Eco-Drives in titanium and stainless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a Navihawk and an Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT, both stainless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, I like the Eco-Drive Skyhawk in titanium the best. None of them are perfect and they all have strengths and weaknesses.


I've been looking at the Skyhawk, maybe I'll pull the trigger :think: does look great


----------



## roadie

Citizen Sailhawk


----------



## sharkfin

Hey Roadie, I'm diggin that Citizen Sailhawk.
very nice. :-!

I may need to put that on the list. 
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## TorchedLH

*










What watch is this? Thanks.
 *


----------



## Fabio Felix

Tothna said:


> My first watch, got this about 10 years ago.


Hi,

Have you ever had any problem with Eco Drive?

Cheers
Fabio


----------



## gadgetfreak

Love the display


adwoodw said:


>


----------



## pezie

This one arrived yesterday.


----------



## Paperclip

And a lume shot to complement


----------



## watcholic

Minute Repeater:


----------



## Nalu

Outstanding Citizens


----------



## sys12345

Outstanding indeed! Awesome lume shot. :-! Which has the brightest and longest lasting lume?



Nalu said:


> Outstanding Citizens


----------



## hansomegq67

One of my two Zillas...


----------



## jeffrey2

My two........:-!


----------



## rombo319

*At last......*

After a search for over three years I proudly present my
Citizen 67-9313.










Original bracelet is on its way from Israel.
Man...live is good with a vintage Citizen.

greets,
rombo


----------



## Phil_6506

I like the Eco Drive "Railroad Approved" white dial most.


----------



## nedrager

See sig for a complete list but here's a few of mine:


----------



## roadie

Citizen Calibre 2100 Ti


----------



## raze

my one and only ti eco drive


----------



## Coffeeking

Eco Drive BM8475-00X


----------



## ModestGP

Mitch100 said:


> I have three Citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot (with a G Shock interloper!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all have one thing in common all are full DLC which is something I prefer in black watches.
> 
> Mitch


If you ever get bored of that Citizen Attesa, just let me know, as I will gladly help you to get rid off it!


----------



## ModestGP

My newest (although I got it in February):

Citizen SST Ti


----------



## Mitch100

MG Designs said:


> If you ever get bored of that Citizen Attesa, just let me know, as I will gladly help you to get rid off it!


HaHa!

Yes it is beauty. They are pretty hard to get hold of unfortunately.

Mitch


----------



## geekster

Glad to see this thread resurrected! Here's mine....


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## rasbrito

Here's mine:
Citizen Eco Drive BM6686 (with a Maratac Composite 22mm)





















44mm, excelent price!


----------



## knotlover

My dive buddy.


----------



## Ardy




----------



## Ardy




----------



## S.L

Current selection,


----------



## rabihz24

my citizen AT2060-52E


----------



## DonMI6

n-8200-8083139-KA


----------



## PeteZ

Love these!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Better pic


----------



## D1JBS




----------



## 31 Jewels

Im a big 70s Citizen mechanical fan myself. This model (67-9054) is my all time favorite. The yellow sweep seconds model is one of the reasons why i became a watchmaker.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Another one


----------



## watch.aholic




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Fabio Felix

S.L said:


> Current selection,


Wow! Where can I find one of these?


----------



## jkchua

My Zilla 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabio Felix




----------



## Starsdiver

My BL5250. It is said you love people, you use things, but I have an exception, unless that entity is more than a thing, which I am inclined to believe. Because I love my watch. An being 20 atmospheres water resistant, I felt kind of cruel with the leather strap if I try to go deep with ir, so I baught this barecelet I found in a Wal Mart. I thought it woud match with the tones of the polished stainless steel an the titanium (the brushed steel tone of the bracelet is just a half of a hair different than the titanium. When I changed it my love grew. It's so beautiful,sometimes I can't stop looking at it. I bought in a store that was closing, $150.00. I think it was meant to be... :0) Take care, God bless...


----------



## Precise

Two titaniums: PMX56-2811 on Maratac and Orca on notched leather


----------



## baserock love

My first and only citizen. Surely not my last.


----------



## RidiQles

Just got the Nighthawk this week


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Double0

My two Citizens


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

My Navihawk!


----------



## James_




----------



## laskavy

_Citizen AP2010-55E Cal. 087*_


----------



## 8ball-mb




----------



## temchik

My BM7120-01E









Also, BN0071-06E


----------



## Vsanzbajo

My beautiful Citizen 8110


----------



## Pint of Brew

A660-powered CTQ57-0952 Chronomaster, my 30th birthday present. Currently about 5% of the way to wearing out it's 10-year warranty. Titanium case, 74gr with bracelet, gorgeous white dial with flame-blue second hand, 5spy accuracy, independent hour hand adjustment and a coating that's harder than nails.


----------



## James Gond

My old and new.... Ecozilla Ti and 52-0110...


----------



## TheNightsWatch

edit: nvm

bump i guess


----------



## db1561

A poor mans collection! Does anybody know if the ana-Digi is worth anything? Needs repair...


----------



## branl33

On its way from UK.


----------



## nedrager

I've got a few...








Couple Poljot's too.


----------



## hemidesign

my 2 citizens.. I'm getting new Seiko's next week...


----------



## Turnaround

These are my beautiful collection so far...


----------



## Jeff_C

Over the years I have had lots of Seikos and Citizens. My Citizens have always been a staple in the collection. The more I buy, the more I respect their quality and realiability... Just cant go wrong with a Citizen!













































And most recently... still no pic 
Pic borrowed:









I have had 2 Eco Zillas, an aqualand, and an original Skyhawk... I still regret letting that Skyhawk go  These have left my collection:


----------



## scooby

My only Citizen right now. She doesn't get worn, but she's a beauty!


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## salimoneus

Some sweet watching in here, I really need to branch out from Seiko and give Citizen a try!


----------



## D1JBS

Very nice - I'm scouting for one of these at the moment!

Another Citizen from the vaults - a NOS Ana-Digi-Temp...these were so cool when I was a kid and now I own one. I rule!!!!!!


----------



## Jomohr84

My first citizen


----------



## zog1977

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## zog1977

Temperarely said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proost, Elf


Wow! That is an awesome looking watch! What model is that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Frey

My first watch! Titanium Golf on Brady Sail red stitching leather. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Monocrom

I have the BM7080-03E model. Basically the mirror version of the titanium Golf model.

They're both excellent watches which are very similar. Titanium watches tend to either scratch far too easy or not at all. Thankfully with Citizen, you get the ones that are "not at all."

I have had my titanium Citizen for just over a year, I haven't babied it. Yet it still looks as good as the day I bought it over a year ago. I think your watch will serve you well for a long time to come.


----------



## Lukas Frey

yeah I didn't see that model until after my golf was in the mail. I don't care for the word "golf" or the golf ball texture in the background, but on the bright side, I like the crown being on the left. I found out these watches are made of Citizen's "Super Titanium," but for some reason usually aren't marketed as it.


Monocrom said:


> I have the BM7080-03E model. Basically the mirror version of the titanium Golf model.
> 
> They're both excellent watches which are very similar. Titanium watches tend to either scratch far too easy or not at all. Thankfully with Citizen, you get the ones that are "not at all."
> 
> I have had my titanium Citizen for just over a year, I haven't babied it. Yet it still looks as good as the day I bought it over a year ago. I think your watch will serve you well for a long time to come.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

First Citizen/First quartz watch  First impressions=Incredible


----------



## Turnaround

This is one that I've been trying to find for a while...


----------



## ross7

Turnaround said:


> This is one that I've been trying to find for a while...


beautiful...would you mind posting the model name of it? thanks


----------



## francobollo

zog1977 said:


> Wow! That is an awesome looking watch! What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What he said!
Never seen one before, assuming it is not a North American model, but would like to track one down.
Great looking watch, looks like it has Killer Lume.
Wear it in good health.
francobollo


----------



## soksy

some of my citizen's

































soksy


----------



## ty_tanium

new member here, here are my 2 Citizens


















not the best pics, new camera im learning how to use


----------



## PH68

I have 3.

One for work...









One for rest...









And one for play...


----------



## Dan-LAX

This BM8475-00X is my very Citizen and probably not my last. I've become smitten with Eco-Drive...if Timex and Citizen got married and they offered both Indiglo and Eco-Drive, it's be a match made in heaven for me.

I didn't realize that there's a review section for this subforum. I actually just completed a video/written review for this watch and posted it up in the affordable reviews section. If you want to kill some time, you can read/view it here.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## hgrcdo

Skyhawk for my Xmas present!!!


----------



## busita

can u help me find this watch on a english site i can't seem to find it


----------



## Reloger

First post in the forum! And sharing my beloved zilla 

Soon, the PMD56 from scooby muhahaha


----------



## Censport

Not new or fancy, but the sentimental value is very strong. The 80's Citizen I inherited from my grandfather:










For Christmas, I gave my father an Eco-Drive:










He absolutely loves it.


----------



## sunwatcher

Love seeing all the nice Citizens in this thread. I'm mostly a Seiko guy, but recently started admiring all the great Citizen models. I have my eye on a couple of others that I've been drooling over. Here's my first, the BN0085-01E, a holiday gift from my wife.








Citizen BN0085-01E


----------



## Turnaround

ross7 said:


> beautiful...would you mind posting the model name of it? thanks


It's a PMT56-2713

Here is my other Citizen PMX56-2591


----------



## serdal23

M latest addition to my tiny herd (For now):










Capt. Serdal


----------



## 31 Jewels

Capt, whats your overall opinion of the bull so far? 31


----------



## yory88

hello, iam new here
i got citizen too but i dont understand is it fake or not
i got simple CITIZEN 4-039203 smk ; 30200154 ; GN-4W-S

can someone tell me sumting about this citizen, coz i just get it from some friend and its look old and still alive :think:


----------



## Vsanzbajo

Here is my Bullhead


----------



## Monocrom

yory88 said:


> hello, iam new here
> i got citizen too but i dont understand is it fake or not
> i got simple CITIZEN 4-039203 smk ; 30200154 ; GN-4W-S
> 
> can someone tell me sumting about this citizen, coz i just get it from some friend and its look old and still alive :think:


It would be a lot easier to help you if you'd post a pic of it.


----------



## Mucchan

This is mine, a Promaster JQ8000-50E







Kinda feel like I overpaid for it a bit though. It was AU$275 which is 50% off the $550 RRP, but we get really inflated RRP here in Australia.


----------



## berbeno21

Here is mine, nothing too fancy though.
I like its vintage style. 
V010-6641S Alterna


----------



## Dan-LAX

Here's my Eco-Drive World Perpetual A-T. I just put up a video/written review here - if you want to kill some serious time.

Make: Citizen
Model: Eco-Drive World Perpetual A-T
Model Number: CB0010-53L
Movement: Japanese H144 quartz










Not an exact match with Marge's hair...but certainly compliments her outfit.


----------



## yory88

@monocrom and the other










hello, iam new here
i got citizen too but i dont understand is it fake or not
i got simple CITIZEN 4-039203 smk ; 30200154 ; GN-4W-S

can someone tell me sumting about this citizen, coz i just get it from some friend and its look old and still alive


----------



## Citizen 69

PH68 said:


> I have 3.
> 
> One for work...
> 
> One for rest...
> 
> And one for play...


What model is this?
I like this a lot.


----------



## okietime

Circa 1998? I haven't worn this in a very long time. The band is in rough shape. I charged it for about 10 hours and it's keeping time like a champ! I'm looking for a leather replacement band for it.


----------



## okietime

Tasty!


----------



## mystopp

This is my BL5380-58E, got it on Sunday. It's my first "serious" watch, and I quite like it.


----------



## Citizen 69

Citizen 69 said:


> What model is this?
> I like this a lot.


Bump!!
does anyone know the model number of this watch?
I have searched for it but with no luck.


----------



## wysanz

74 Citizen 67-9151...



















67-9178s...




































and the others...


----------



## Handy

This is my only Citizen and I have only worn it a few times because I find it far too big for my taste. I also don't like the dial very much either.


----------



## sunwatcher

Very nice choice. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tm223

My one and only.


----------



## Monocrom

tm223 said:


> My one and only.


Nice.

Which model number is that one?


----------



## tm223

Monocrom said:


> Nice.
> 
> Which model number is that one?


Citizen Oxy military, but could not remember the model number. Available in black and blue dials too.

Thanks.


----------



## bullhuh

My first watch. The one that got me started on collecting. Still one of my favorites. Going to have to get that face fixed one of these days.......


----------



## Monocrom

tm223 said:


> Citizen Oxy military, but could not remember the model number. Available in black and blue dials too.
> 
> Thanks.


I appreciate the response. Thank you.


----------



## bulletz

got this last xmas:









but my first citizen was this (not my pic):







but it has since stopped working cuz the dead battery has leaked unto the module.


----------



## Reloger

Hi again. My 2nd contribution :-d


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## speedy07

Here's my Nighthawk..


----------



## Bangbro




----------



## Nolander




----------



## Monocrom

Bangbro said:


>


LOL

Looks fake to me. I doubt that's a real Citizen watch. Also doubt that it could even remotely keep time as well as a real Citizen. ;-)


----------



## Sabresoft

Sabresoft said:


> View attachment 619103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619108
> View attachment 619109
> View attachment 619110


Boy those pictures are bad. Here is a better set:


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## TOPDOG9000

Just picked this up over the weekend.Glad to be part of the Citizen group now...feel like I got it at an awesome price too, and I couldnt find it a many places. My first Citizen and I definitely like it a lot so far!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## MikeCfromLI

bulletz said:


> got this last xmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my first citizen was this (not my pic):
> View attachment 617732
> 
> but it has since stopped working cuz the dead battery has leaked unto the module.


The bottom is very 70's geek cool and there other looks like an Omega Speedmaster (moonwatch) homage


----------



## Stef_

My first post.


----------



## jaliya48

Here's mine-

































*1978 Citizen 8110 67-9119*

It's currently a "Frankenstein's Monster" with a dial from a 67-9038. I'll be restoring it soon. It's disassembled and I'm refinishing the case right now as I type this! Thanks to some great forum members here I'm getting some great help & HTF parts!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

AtTheAsylum said:


> Just the two :-!


I have the same ti perpetual do you have any info on it, I have had mine for years....


----------



## sunwatcher

Very nice watch, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## okietime

Like this one!


----------



## okietime

Right out of the box! bn0000-04h. You can't beat a Citizen!|>


----------



## Darwin

Eco-drive Promaster Tough Titanium and Promaster World Time:









Not sure where that line on the World Time's face comes from... trick of the light as there's no scratch there!

I visited Kyoto and Osaka in September 1998 and went mental for the Eco-drive. I first saw it (or something like it) in the ANA inflight shopping catalogue and then kept seeing them in watch markets everywhere in Japan. I didn't take the plunge because my lovely wife was with me. When I got back home to Korea, where I lived and worked at the time, I spent months trying to locate the watch on-line and in stores and markets Seoul. No luck. Finally in early 1999 I found Higuchi-san... The Promaster Tough has been on my wrist at least once a week ever since.

The World Time I bought on-line from a German seller in 2000/2001 when I was studying in the UK. I fell in love with the styling. It doesn't get much wrist time anymore, but it's a great watch.


----------



## jcamposwpg

*My very first watch, Citizen Eco-Drive*... b-)


----------



## francobollo

jcamposwpg said:


> *My very first watch, Citizen Eco-Drive*... b-)


Beautiful watch, it's the next one on my list.
I've never owned a "dress watch", all of mine are tools. I only have one Atomic, but it's a Casio.
One question, how would you rate the lume? Does it last all night like most Citizen's and Seiko's?
TIA
francobollo


----------



## murugan2

My Skyhawk, my favorite daily wearer right now


----------



## okietime

BL5250-02L. Setting Citizen Chronographs is time consumingo|, but it's one and done! |>


----------



## jcamposwpg

francobollo said:


> Beautiful watch, it's the next one on my list.
> I've never owned a "dress watch", all of mine are tools. I only have one Atomic, but it's a Casio.
> One question, how would you rate the lume? Does it last all night like most Citizen's and Seiko's?
> TIA
> francobollo


The lume is terrible. Doesn't last very long at all. 15-20mins at best? But it's a beautiful watch so i can settle with one minor flaw. I was eying this watch for weeks but i couldn't justify the cost.This watch retailed for $450 but luckily that one day i passed by that same store and it was 30%off + no tax! NO-BRAINER! Got that bad boy for $315.00 flat.


----------



## francobollo

jcamposwpg said:


> The lume is terrible. Doesn't last very long at all. 15-20mins at best? But it's a beautiful watch so i can settle with one minor flaw. I was eying this watch for weeks but i couldn't justify the cost.This watch retailed for $450 but luckily that one day i passed by that same store and it was 30%off + no tax! NO-BRAINER! Got that bad boy for $315.00 flat.


Thanx so much for the quick response.
Disappointed about the lume; I'm a lume freak.
Considering its beauty, and the fact that this is a dress watch, I too will put up with the "minor flaw". 
It's such a shame though, all of my other Citizens glow like touches all night long. Guess I'm spoiled.
Thanx again,
francobollo


----------



## Jraul7

My first eco drive! Very happy with this one. Great for the price and very comfortable. Thinking about getting another one just to have one nato and another one on brown leather.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sackett

Mine


----------



## kingmiru

The one and only... (at least for now ^_^)


----------



## Marrin

My 7 years old Calibre 8700

last year the case was buffed out and the crystal changed which gave it a new look, it used to be polished, but now it is brushed and it looks incredible (in person it's much better then in the photos, since i am no photographer)

i believe the case shape was inspired by Tag Heuer Monza


----------



## john9

jcamposwpg said:


> *My very first watch, Citizen Eco-Drive*... b-)


Is that a cb0013-04a ?


----------



## Sackett

Got another one today.


----------



## Sackett

Well i'm bored so here are some lume pics.


----------



## Dumluk

Here's one...









and here's another one...


----------



## jcamposwpg

john9 said:


> Is that a cb0013-04a ?


It sure is!
Watch Details for WORLD PERPETUAL A-T | Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## francobollo

Deleted Duplicate Question
francobollo


----------



## A MattR of Time

My wife's


----------



## Harayasu

My two Citizen's.


----------



## Genabis74

Here's my Orca


----------



## nwdave

Hi guys. First post here but I've been lurking for a while.

My first watch in many years, which has (both fortunately and unfortunately) sparked my interest again - a Citizen BM7080-54E.


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## francobollo

00Photo said:


>


Beauty! I've been lusting after the Blue Dial for months, but haven't had enough cash reserve to pull the trigger.
They are few, far between, and not discounted enough for me. Don't know why Citizen isn't pushing them.
Wear it in good health.
francobollo
PS Fantastic photography


----------



## Gadro

Here'e my Skyhawk, only Citizen I own at the moment, but one of the best all round watches I've got. Really does do what it says on the tin. One watch that everyone should own


----------



## Sackett

Gadro said:


> the One watch that everyone should own


I agree.


----------



## quadophile




----------



## York_man

My new Skyhawk, arrived 2 days ago not been off wrist since.


----------



## gmsmith

Great looking watch! Does this have a deployment clasp?



jcamposwpg said:


> *My very first watch, Citizen Eco-Drive*... b-)


----------



## mhammer8

The watch that helped me get through Navy flight school in the mid-90s...finally replaced it after it was stolen circa 2003. The Promaster C080 Wingman. Waiting on a Maratac Kevlar strap to arrive in a couple days... And for a year where I can get the day/date to be correct again, since the calendar doesn't work after 2004


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76

Man, I LOVE Citizen! I think it's a very underrated brand outhere, since it doesn't get as much love as Seiko, IMO....

Here are mine:

Zilla Ti









Classic Aqualand PVD Ti (CO29)









Eco-Drive 300m









The biggest, most badass ever from Citizen: Autozilla 1000m









Zilla SS on rubber (hope you don't mind the SCWF backdrop)









Classic Aqualand reissue on 24mm mesh (from William Jean)









Aqualand Eco-Drive Carbon Bezel









Classic Aqualand two-tone (NOS)









Aqualand Eco-Drive 20th Anni version (Ti with full Ti bracelet)









Aqualand Eco-Drive 20th Anni edition in SS with rubber strap









Classic Aqualand reissue on 24mm zulu strap...









Zilla North American version (SS with stock SS bracelet)









...and to wrap this up in great style, here's an official add from the 80s of the classic aqualand, one of the truly most iconic diver's watches ever!










Hope you all liked it!

Rgds,
CHRIS


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76

00Photo said:


>


I love this one!

Can you tell me what's the case diameter and lug size on this bad boy?

Also, how would you compare its size with a, let's say, Seiko 6309-704x?

Thanks in advance!
Rgds,
CHRIS


----------



## quadophile

York_man said:


> My new Skyhawk, arrived 2 days ago not been off wrist since.
> View attachment 659157
> 
> View attachment 659158


That is one beautiful looking watch! You say you could not get it off your wrist in two days, if I were to get it I would not sleep at night but just look at it all night long!

Wear it in good health!

Welcome to the club. You already have started with a bang so I wonder what you will be upto in the days to come.


----------



## pz93c

Here's one. Don't have a picture of the Ti one.


----------



## Pete26

mhammer8 said:


> The watch that helped me get through Navy flight school in the mid-90s...finally replaced it after it was stolen circa 2003. The Promaster C080 Wingman. Waiting on a Maratac Kevlar strap to arrive in a couple days... And for a year where I can get the day/date to be correct again, since the calendar doesn't work after 2004


I love your ring is it ti?


----------



## mhammer8

Pete26 said:


> I love your ring is it ti?


Thanks Pete! It's actually tungsten. I wanted something when I got married that would be basically indestructible, but boy was it hard to get this way. I got a blank tungsten band for around $80USD, then I had to send it to a machine shop to have the design I wanted lasered in (you can't etch tungsten, it's too hard). I found this design on a crazy expensive ring I liked, and the jeweler rendered the print into CAD and the machinist burned it in. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## kmease

just got her


----------



## Goose

Wearing my Reverend Moon today.

That and my Skyhawk are two of my favorite, and most accurate watches.

Of course, with radio reception, the AT's accuracy is incumbent of its' function. But that AP-1024 moon is a star...+1s/month.


----------



## Lukas Frey

one second a month, how awesome! my citizen is +2s/week and I'm happy with that

what strap do you have on the skyhawk above (leather checkered with yellow stitching)?


----------



## Y4BBZY

Bookmarked to add my future collection. Haven't really taken noticed until recently, bought a Nighthawk earlier this year and want to add 2100 (Panda), Skyhawk (PVD), and Ecozilla in the near future.


----------



## Turnaround

Put my GMT on a bund.


----------



## York_man

Help! I've got it bad! First Citizen only days ago and I have gone and bought another. This was too good to miss at a local place for less than £90.
Now I really need to think about where to head next, and preferably take a few months about it, .


----------



## ZXZ88

BM8180 which I tried on croc, leather, bracelet and mesh before finaly deciding on this one, it's a 20mm silicone strap that I got with my perpetual GMT G-01. Also this watch has the best lume!










This one AT1091-54F was a gift and it's slowly growing on me, it's one of my most comfortable watches as the bracelet is easily adjustable to my 6" wrist!


----------



## Pete26

Very cool



mhammer8 said:


> Thanks Pete! It's actually tungsten. I wanted something when I got married that would be basically indestructible, but boy was it hard to get this way. I got a blank tungsten band for around $80USD, then I had to send it to a machine shop to have the design I wanted lasered in (you can't etch tungsten, it's too hard). I found this design on a crazy expensive ring I liked, and the jeweler rendered the print into CAD and the machinist burned it in. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## rcorreale

Here's mine, recently purchased new Citizen BV1085-06E



















Just ordered this bracelet for it, I think it's going to look nice on the watch:


----------



## Pete26

This one for me


----------



## francobollo

rcorreale said:


> Here's mine, recently purchased new Citizen BV1085-06E


I've been looking at that one for a while, but can't find any reviews.
How is the lume? Is it as good as a Citizen BM4000?
TIA 
francobollo


----------



## macleod1979

Where did you get this one? I've never seen this particular Citizen before. It's quite unique. I am thinking of buying my first Citizen, so I am looking for suggestions.

-J


----------



## tsteph12

rcorreale said:


> Here's mine, recently purchased new Citizen BV1085-06E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this bracelet for it, I think it's going to look nice on the watch:


Just ordered this watch off Ebay. Would you please post a picture of yours on the bracelet once received. Am as well. Thank you very much.

Tom


----------



## bosjohn

my three four citizen watches
The chronograph I bought new last month but my favorite is the mens gold such a subtle statement. The vintage Orient Chronograph uses the ubiquitous Seiko 7A38 movement.

John aka bosjohn


----------



## bosjohn

sorry wrong thread forgive me please I am new


----------



## bosjohn

This is my citizen watches. The bull head diver and the day date month are iffy but the small mens gold I bought new twenty years ago and its minty. Again sorry about the miss post 
John


----------



## rcorreale

francobollo said:


> I've been looking at that one for a while, but can't find any reviews.
> How is the lume? Is it as good as a Citizen BM4000?
> TIA
> francobollo


I have no experience with the BM 4000 but the lume on this one is very good, blue in color and lasts very long. I wore it to bed last night for the first time, woke up a few times throughout the night and it was easily readable at a glance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

tsteph12 said:


> Just ordered this watch off Ebay. Would you please post a picture of yours on the bracelet once received. Am as well. Thank you very much.
> 
> Tom


Bracelet just received, sized and installed, will post pics. later today, stay tuned this channel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Ok, here are some iPhone 4s shots of the watch on bracelet, didn't have time enough to drag out the good camera and take formals.

This bracelet is very well made and worth the money ($86.00), screwed in links, fold over push button safety lock clasp with 3 micro adjustment holes. The clasp is machined, not stamped. I had to remove 4 links to fit my 7" wrist. The $86.00 included standard shipping which arrived to my door in 7 days from HK.

The color on the finish matches the finish of the case perfectly.

I've been wearing this watch pretty much exclusively for the two weeks I've had it and it's a little less than two seconds fast over that time.

This is the second version of this bracelet I've owned, the first being the non pvd with curved end links to fit the Seiko SKX007, so I knew what to expect.


----------



## Mark II

Citizen BZ0006-02E


----------



## tsteph12

Thank you rcorreale. Looks fitting on the bracelet you have procured. Will order for my same incoming.

Tom


----------



## Pete26

macleod1979 said:


> Where did you get this one? I've never seen this particular Citizen before. It's quite unique. I am thinking of buying my first Citizen, so I am looking for suggestions.
> 
> -J


Hi,

I got it from an AD in Sydney, It's titanium and anti-reflective sapphire crystal made specifically for the Australian market.

Link here Watches on Sale

Looks like they are out of stock though


----------



## hullio

Love my Citizen :-!:




























My Review:https://www.watchuseek.com/f305/cit...ck-military-style-review-pictures-640764.html


----------



## kickerofelves

rcorreale said:


> Ok, here are some iPhone 4s shots of the watch on bracelet, didn't have time enough to drag out the good camera and take formals.
> 
> This bracelet is very well made and worth the money ($86.00), screwed in links, fold over push button safety lock clasp with 3 micro adjustment holes. The clasp is machined, not stamped. I had to remove 4 links to fit my 7" wrist. The $86.00 included standard shipping which arrived to my door in 7 days from HK.
> 
> The color on the finish matches the finish of the case perfectly.
> 
> I've been wearing this watch pretty much exclusively for the two weeks I've had it and it's a little less than two seconds fast over that time.
> 
> This is the second version of this bracelet I've owned, the first being the non pvd with curved end links to fit the Seiko SKX007, so I knew what to expect.


I just bought this same Citizen with a black nylon strap for $172 in Kennewick, Washington. I liked it well enough. I travel to the third world now and again and its nice to have an inconspicuous but decent watch. Then I saw your pics of this watch band yesterday and like it so much I just ordered the exact same one. It just makes the watch. Still not too conspicuous I think, hell I can always just put the nylon back on when going overseas.


----------



## Goose_KEV

Hello everybody. I'm a noob. I have a couple of ECO Drives to share. Perpectual Calendar and Titanium Sapphire.


----------



## pasti78




----------



## rcorreale

kickerofelves said:


> I just bought this same Citizen with a black nylon strap for $172 in Kennewick, Washington. I liked it well enough. I travel to the third world now and again and its nice to have an inconspicuous but decent watch. Then I saw your pics of this watch band yesterday and like it so much I just ordered the exact same one. It just makes the watch. Still not too conspicuous I think, hell I can always just put the nylon back on when going overseas.


This is a very nice watch with unbeatable legibility day or night. I actually like the look of the stock canvas strap EXCEPT when I turn my wrist over and have to look at those ugly rivets!

This after market bracelet takes it to a another level.

Glad I could be of some service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spanky1




----------



## vk666

Here is mine BN0000-4H


----------



## ssmyth

*My New Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph*

LUM-TEC 22mm. Green/PVD NATO strap On my new Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph

I swapped out the Citizen strap for the LUM-TEC 22mm. Green/PVD NATO... it was a little tight to tread on but so far I love it!

I have a few more nato's on the way!

Here are a few pics on my new Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph ... what do you think?


----------



## Dch48

*Re: My New Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph*

I'm a little different I guess. I prefer a simple dress type watch without any extra dials, hands, or bezels getting in the way of simply seeing what time it is. Heck I'm even considering trying to find a watch that doesn't even have a seconds hand since I sometimes find them annoying. I also prefer a gold toned watch with a leather band and I have no need for lume or super water resistance. I wanted an Eco-Drive and looked around for one at a good price (below $150) and found the BM8242-08E. I think it's an elegantly beautiful watch and so far it's working perfectly. It retails for $175 but I picked mine up new for $101 including shipping.


----------



## TseTse

*Re: My New Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph*

Nighthawk Asian version on leather stap


----------



## daffie

vk666 said:


> Here is mine BN0000-4H


Fantastic combo! I really like these type of Citizen watchbands.


----------



## vk666

daffie said:


> Fantastic combo! I really like these type of Citizen watchbands.


This is Whatchadoo bracelet.


----------



## lenny




----------



## daffie

vk666 said:


> This is Whatchadoo bracelet.


Didn't know that, thanks for the additional info.


----------



## 22ndsaint




----------



## kempot

*Re: My New Citizen CA0255-01E Ion Black Eco-Drive Chronograph*

citizen fan from malaysia reporting in!
got my first citizen yesterday, all the way from US.

*Citizen Eco-Drive Military Style BM8180-03E*









took the photo while i was having breakfast at McD before going to work today.


----------



## murugan2

Here's my current favorite Citizen, my Stiletto on a lizard strap. A gazelle in a forest of elephants.


----------



## 100fathoms

My PMX56-2811:


----------



## barkerville

Hi all!

My new Citizen I got yesterday! Its got a bit of a military vibe to it and very simple aesthetically. I love it!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## myke

Citrizen Attesa Radio control


----------



## Salvo

Hi Citizen friends!
ny0054 with a black mesh....
a torch in the dark!


----------



## koiom




----------



## andre1

Here's mine : The Robert Swann Supertough limited edition ( full titanium ) from the year 2000. Only 500 are produced !!


----------



## waterresist

I have seen soo many beauties up there, but for me this is The Watch. Simple yet sophisticated, massive solid piece of titanium with a blue face and strong lume on the (rare 1-12) numbers that no picture can reproduce. ...and the clasp on the solid link bracelet . 













Bad phone pictures


----------



## Kilovolt

A random selection, three out of my fifteen Citizen's


----------



## roadie

waterresist said:


> I have seen soo many beauties up there, but for me this is The Watch. Simple yet sophisticated, massive solid piece of titanium with a blue face and strong lume on the (rare 1-12) numbers that no picture can reproduce. ...and the clasp on the solid link bracelet .
> View attachment 738273
> View attachment 738274
> 
> Bad phone pictures


WOW! That's nice. I want one. What's the model # please? Are these available?


----------



## vk666

roadie said:


> WOW! That's nice. I want one. What's the model # please? Are these available?


It looks like the older version of this beauty: PMD56-2951.PMD56-2952


----------



## waterresist

This is the BL1164-55L / PMT56-2732. I think it is a real Sold Out watch. This is a discontinued model you would be lucky to find even a totally beat'd piece like mine. Here is another picture of the real thing for comparison(the last one): 








Too bad that the titanium Nighthawk is a no more either. I mean the classic, engraved back, no radio model.


----------



## KeyGrip

pasti78 said:


>


I don't mean to be a _nudge_, but what is the model no. on this one? It looks awesome!


----------



## francobollo

KeyGrip said:


> I don't mean to be a _nudge_, but what is the model no. on this one? It looks awesome!


What he said!
francobollo


----------



## seaweed




----------



## CCJ

I love my two:


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

spanky1 said:


>


WOW what model is this? And is the lume as good as the pictures make it seem?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## KUNISMAN

Oldie..


----------



## PH68

My two divers...










and here's how the pepsi compares with my Ecodrive chrono...


----------



## inLine4




----------



## Apneadiver

Here's mine.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bullyboy

This is my very first and only Citizen. It is also the first watch that I bought using my own salary about 12 years ago.








I remembered this timepiece is among the cheapest Citizens and I bought it because I had so limited budget at the time.

However, it has always been in good service without any problems. All I have to do is to change a new battery every 1-2 years.

A very reliable brand indeed!


----------



## por44

Eco-Drives are :-!


----------



## South Pender

Here's a fairly new one (CB0100-52E):



to go with one I've had for three years (CTQ57-0971):



and soon to be joined by (AQ1020-51E):



All pictures borrowed from the Internet.


----------



## Stef_

My old Worldtimer and my new Attesa.


----------



## MrBriggs

My first Citizen showed up today! Super stoked. I wanted an automatic dive watch to swap out with my Praetorian so it wouldn't get too abused. So I ordered a Promaster NY0040-09W in lieu of the Orient Orange Mako that I wanted, I'm pleased with my choice:



















With my Praetorian.


----------



## chesty21

New citizen owner, I love how it looks and how it feels on my wrist! 









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SantiSaid

I'm new to this and my first watch I bought myself is this Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk.


----------



## Wismerhill3

New Citizen owner with this one: NJ0010-55E


----------



## ohfivepro

The big, bad Ecozilla


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Here's a truly rare one. I have never seen this exact JDM variant on the forums. There have been a couple with a black DLC bezel and different dial color. This Navihawk has a brown dial and was originally sold on Higuchi's site in 2003. Chris Moy was the original owner and I believe I'm the third owner - having owned it since 2005/6. It looks new due to the Duratech and really is quite a watch.


























Just one of many Citizens I own. I really enjoy these two Signatures. Very nice watches.


----------



## seaweed

My new beauty..


----------



## shameless

OLD PIC OF COURSE BUT LOVE THIS FOR DAY TO DAY GENERAL WEAR


----------



## ss207k

Here's mine.


----------



## fmc000

Can't believe I forgot to post mine. JDM BL9000 Minute Repeater.


----------



## khbk

My two JP2000. The one on bracelet from 2002 (bought by me this year) and on rubber from 2012 (bought new)


----------



## Richard-

Currently 2 in the camp.

First one is the Titanium Golf, came without the original strap but I think this Benarus vanilla works well. I don't play golf so it won't see any green time, who cares it's not like my divers get to dive :-d










Second is the Orca with a face only the owner could love ;-)


----------



## Thuggee

My ecozilla with some suppa adapters on mesh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 42only

My new favorite...WR 200, Saphire, Perpetual, Eco, Radiocontroled !!


----------



## r80rew

My Citizen, now 14 years young


----------



## Mark50

Eco drive air diver


----------



## Melissakis

Hi to all,
noob here, so this thread is probably the best to start from...


----------



## khbk

Don't take off your watch on the beach!


----------



## Aquatap

Hi everybody,

First post here...... some shots of my two aqualands (one black and one yellow) .... I dive with those watches... in sea and lake.... Great watches !









































Salut !
Aquatap


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Audigy

First Citizen!


----------



## promptcritical56

Nighthawk, thinking about picking up a black Hirsch Liberty with a deployant for it.









Whatever this thing is called, haha. 5-ring Zulu.









Wow, I suck at taking pictures of my watches :think:


----------



## ZENSKX781

Can't wear it till Christmas but its in house. Have two others also, Eco Zilla and Bj2115-07e


----------



## Quicksand10

Just received this beauty as a gift, my first Citizen!








AT4000-53E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chrono A-T


----------



## private

Zilla in action


----------



## trout88

Some Bull Heads LE:


----------



## Black5

mhammer8 said:


> The watch that helped me get through Navy flight school in the mid-90s...finally replaced it after it was stolen circa 2003. The Promaster C080 Wingman. Waiting on a Maratac Kevlar strap to arrive in a couple days... And for a year where I can get the day/date to be correct again, since the calendar doesn't work after 2004


And here's mine. Sadly just had enough of my rough treatment over 20+ years, lost it's bezel and water damage while diving in Thailand!
I'd love to restore/repair it if possible, but local AD's tell me parts no longer available, so I'll resort to watching eBay, or maybe a Skyhawk/Navihawk as a replacement.

The Ana-Digi Timetrack hasn't missed a beat in 26 years!

Lot's of beautiful new watches here, probably time to update my Citizen's...


----------



## Shan S.

Quicksand10 said:


> Just received this beauty as a gift, my first Citizen!
> View attachment 893963
> 
> 
> AT4000-53E Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chrono A-T


When did that one come out?? I have not seen it, and I just checked the citizen US site and it is not listed...

Any info is greatly appreciated as I like the look of it also!!

Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Quicksand10

Shan S. said:


> When did that one come out?? I have not seen it, and I just checked the citizen US site and it is not listed...
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated as I like the look of it also!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk HD


I couldn't find it on the Citizen US or Canada site either (this watch was bought in Canada). The closest I found to it was the AT4027-06E. I found the model number on the tag the store put on the watch. For more info, check out the thread I started last night.


----------



## Shan S.

Quicksand10 said:


> I couldn't find it on the Citizen US or Canada site either (this watch was bought in Canada). The closest I found to it was the AT4027-06E. I found the model number on the tag the store put on the watch. For more info, check out the thread I started last night.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## laskavy

*From left to right: Citizen FB1200-51A, Citizen AP2010-55E, Seiko SBPG001:*


----------



## weebeesteve

Hi, first post and I thought I would show off my Citizen watches! Love the Eco-drives.


----------



## lexvil




----------



## Mr.V1984

Got this for my father for Christmas. Does anyone know if the months move on the dial or are they stationary?


----------



## laskavy

Mr.V1984 said:


> Got this for my father for Christmas. Does anyone know if the months move on the dial or are they stationary?


I expect second hand moves to the month name in "CAL"[endar] mode. But only User manual knows the truth


----------



## kyouboku

Here are 2 of my Citizens. First, an unisex size 6850-G82119 multi chrono, with an all-titanium band and 32 mm case it is really light-weight. The second is one of it's anchestors, a 6820-G80001 Wingman. IMHO the best analogue multi chrono Citizen ever made.


----------



## w4kz

my fave citizen


----------



## Boazman

Dr. Robert said:


> here's my trio of Citizens.......
















Sorry about these pics been all over the joint. I have just moved house and i am in a bit of a mess at the moment. But these are just some of my Citizen wrist watches. I have taken a liking to the Solar Movement of Citizen which is a E-168 i read an article on it and it read that the E-168 is as good as any in the world. Now that's a huge statement so i compared it to one of my 32 Omega watches i collect. And the E-168 movement from Citizen that's in there Orca is insanely accurate like you wouldn't believe so the article i read recently saying that its a good as any in the world including any swiss movement i now can say i recommend it ( E-168 MOVEMENT BY CITIZEN SOLAR ). I now by a lot of wrist watches that have this movement in it. I have to also like the watch but the Citizen w/Carbon Fibre bezel has this E-168 model BN0065 50E solar watch there insane looking & a MAD watch. But i will not rave on anymore. But the Solar E-168 Movement is the most accurate movement you will find its less than its spec's which are 15+ _ 15- per month all of mine are more accurate than those specs in which the makes say it will sit in between in normal temp's. I can say i am looking at around 10 seconds per month if that. Now what watch piece will give you that 5/10 seconds per month loss or gain. In a $248 watch which is what i paid brand new for my Citizen Orca model BN0016-55L Titanium watch w/Titane Bracelet. Even the Eco-Zilla with its B873/B876 movement is also insane for being accurate but the E-168 is better for being accurate. And i mean more accurate than anything you will be able to find......Doesn't matter how much money you spend hundreds or even thousands. Enjoy all Take Care be nice to each other.


----------



## UhrUmbel

Promaster Sky AS2031-57L


----------



## ken_sturrock




----------



## AtomicPanda

Signature perp calendar chrono.










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvo

.


----------



## KO_81

Hi there,

Ive just joined the forum and it looks like a great place to be.

I'm from Carmarthen in Wales.

I've just bought myself one of these for a very reasonable £50.......................



























I've always loved watches from an early age and now I'm old enough to appreciate them properly I'm interested in getting a few to start a small collection.

My dad owned a Seiko 5 automatic which got lost after a very long time of ownership a few years before he passed away in 2006 and I would love to get one to honour his memory.

Thanks,

Martin.


----------



## Genabis74

Nighthawk on Gas Gas Bones.


----------



## Kilovolt

KO_81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Ive just joined the forum and it looks like a great place to be.
> 
> ...........................


Hi Martin and welcome to the forum! :-!


----------



## Mrwozza70

Or perhaps this...


----------



## Trigger Happy

37 Pages of Citizens and no one has the same watch as mine!

This is what Father Christmas bought me in 1996. Still going strong and the back has never been removed. Easily one of my favourtie watches.


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Ok ...*



































































































































































All the Best !

Kurt


----------



## GTR83

Awesome Citizen watches, Kurt. They do seem to have great designers working for them. If those were mechanical watches with similar complications, your collection would be worth as much as a big brand sports car, or a house if you live down here. The Eco-Drive concept is definitely underrated - I need to get myself a Citizen! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwana1

Just came in the mail, just in time for Christmas  The rare ProMaster PMT56-2711


----------



## luckylukehappy

this is my citizen....







pocket watch World Timer Analog Digital







Citizen Attesa Titanium







Citizen Eco Drive Sapphire







Citizen Navihawk Blue Angel







Citizen Diver 8203 Lefty







Citizen Espreme Pointer Date Quartz







Citizen Promaster Aqualand Gen. 2







Citizen Diver 150m cal. 51


----------



## FranClar




----------



## triplesss

Hi All,

My first and only Citizen, which was gifted to me on my engagement. I love this blue dial.


----------



## South Pender

This is the best RC watch I've owned:


----------



## AtomicPanda

South Pender said:


> This is the best RC watch I've owned:


That looks great. What model is that?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lowcel

My wife bought this one for me for Christmas.


----------



## doomguy10011

My Citizen Skyhawk AT. The crystal is quite scratched unfortunately.







Citizen 8110 auto chrono, 1971. These two are my favorite watches


----------



## South Pender

AtomicPanda said:


> That looks great. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


It's CB0100-52E. Eco-drive, radio-controlled.


----------



## dLazaros

Citizen Promaster Aqualand 5812-H19535 TA on my 8 year old daughters wrist... priceless!!
May have to flip this piece to fund my next pilot watch...


----------



## nikhil

Just got the Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Divers BN0100 51E this afternoon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blues52

First Citizen, first RC / A-T. Lovin' it!
CB0020-50E, arrived December, purchased from Joe at AZFT.
After-market Citizen faux-croco strap.









Regards
B52


----------



## MPH65K

Just picked up my first Citizen. A Christmas present to myself. Saw it in a local store and had some discounts to apply. Really liking it and notice a lot of great looking watches in this thread. Seems like another may find its way home with me.

Question: How do you all come up with the model names? I can't figure out the model of this one and can't find the exact one on the Citizen site.


----------



## alawode

Limited Edition Attesa BY0094-79E fully DLC coated


----------



## Will3020

Well here's the lume


----------



## Sedi

Only one Citizen in the collection at the moment - Eco-Drive model BM6831


cheers, Sedi


----------



## davehb2001

Very pleased with this one so far. 








This is the first Citizen I have owned since the 80's. That one was a gift from my mother and I wish I had kept it.


----------



## h2oflyer

All weather tool watch


----------



## khbk

I got the brochure in 1986.
the warch, Aqualand C023 from 1991 three weeks ago,
and the strap two weeks ago.

















Citizen JP2000 on OEM bracelet from 1992 - got it five month ago.


----------



## Sedi

h2oflyer said:


> View attachment 959486
> 
> 
> All weather tool watch


Wow - that is gorgeous! What's the model number? Never seen it before.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## spdu4ia

-


----------



## cajun1970

Pair of 2nd gen Aqualand Duplex on bracelet. One Ti and one SS.


----------



## laskavy




----------



## raze

Just one for me


----------



## Pdarnall

dLazaros said:


> Citizen Promaster Aqualand 5812-H19535 TA on my 8 year old daughters wrist... priceless!!
> May have to flip this piece to fund my next pilot watch...


How about giving her your watch...?
Philip


----------



## rathan

spdu4ia said:


> -


Beautiful shot. Been visiting this forum for a few years now. Registered just now so I could comment. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## rathan

Have a few Seiko 5's, and an Orient, but this is my very first Citizen, couldnt resist.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## omegaseeker




----------



## spuds288

Sorry for the poor picture. My photo skills are still developing and this is a pic after the beadblast was done.


----------



## Will3020

View attachment 1014287


----------



## khbk

Nighthawk on Hirsch Knight.
The bracelet is also very nice.


----------



## GradoSR

My new cool baby!
View attachment 1015776


----------



## Jolly Green John

Citizen CB0020-50E

View attachment 1016479


----------



## ViperGuy

I only have one, but plan on more Citizens in the future 



Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## BigBluefish

This one.


----------



## spdu4ia

rathan said:


> Beautiful shot. Been visiting this forum for a few years now. Registered just now so I could comment. What kind of strap is that?


Panatime strap , preforated black leather with red leather backing.


----------



## wrczx3

Here is mine.


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## NM08SRT8

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Citizen 2100 Titanium version


----------



## jamie007

*Big Cit fan, so I thought that I'd join the club!! 

There are some incredible watches in here!!

Here are mine as of now...















*


----------



## Triton9




----------



## jasontking

My only Citizen. However I have a BN0000 on the way.

Sent from Commodore VIC-20


----------



## jamie007

jasontking said:


> My only Citizen. Howevrr fo have a BN0000 on the way.
> 
> Sent from Commodore VIC-20


Your going to love the 0000!!


----------



## dmarchrones

Here is my one and only Beauty!
View attachment 1047950


----------



## dmarchrones

View attachment 1047919


----------



## swatzo

Which model is this? love it, might be my next!



Triton9 said:


>


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

My collection of Citizens is modest, but I really like them - I'll probably hold my pennies on future purchases to get one or two more.

(pics in order of acquisition)


----------



## GTR83

@Simon the Kite Man
Tasteful models, all three of them. Mind sharing the model numbers? For future reference of course... 
*enters guilty mode

Regards,
George


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

GTR83 said:


> @Simon the Kite Man
> Tasteful models, all three of them. Mind sharing the model numbers? For future reference of course...
> *enters guilty mode
> 
> Regards,
> George


Thanks ~ and "sure."

(from top-down)

BM8475-26E on Ace Timer "Pilot II" strap (22mm)

AT0810-55X

AT4008-51E


----------



## Mike.45




----------



## Henry T

The only Citizen remaining in my collection. ;-)


----------



## wakajazz




----------



## Mjduct

... The techie!








... The toughie








...The everyday


----------



## BarracksSi

One plain phone shot, one Instagrammed:


----------



## jaco22

Here's a Citizen that I haven't worn in years and just found it in storage. I thought it was dead, but surprising to find that it came alive after a half day of charging. Good work, Citizen.


----------



## dmarchrones

My citizen!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

D'oh!
No see no piccy :-(


----------



## FranClar

_*Ecozilla
*_


----------



## nohcho

This diver


----------



## Delmarco

My sunday watch the Calibre 9000 - BL9002-02A (movement g900) and at the bottom my Calibre 2100 - AV0031-59A (movement e210) with my newly acquired Chrono Time AT BY0000-56L (movement h610)


----------



## Delmarco

My *BY0000-56L *Chrono Time AT Blue Face Dial Eco-Drive Perpetual Atomic!


----------



## Clavius

Here's my Aqualand BJ2000-09E with a replacement leather strap that has orange stitching. I think it looks rather nice.


----------



## paspro

My sweet ecozilla.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrD

Syncs every night, looks great.
AT4010-50E


----------



## khbk

Old and new model


----------



## dmarchrones




----------



## dmarchrones




----------



## clarencek

My only citizen but its pretty awesome... The new AQ1000


----------



## R.Palace

(insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## tonydig11

2nd gen Skyhawk titanium


----------



## Kilovolt

tonydig11 said:


> 2nd gen Skyhawk titanium


Oh yes ...


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

Simon the Kite Man said:


> My collection of Citizens is modest, but I really like them - I'll probably hold my pennies on future purchases to get one or two more.
> 
> (pics in order of acquisition)


I've added a few more to go with those I originally posted above:




























b-)


----------



## Jraul7

Currently, my only Citizen:


----------



## MauriceT

These are all photos taken a couple of months back.

Starting with the vintage ones, a Citizen Ace from the early 60s (I think):








A pair of the famous Bullhead chronographs from the 70's:








A hand-wound alarm from the late 70's:








And the more recent ones, an Autozilla:








And the quartz ones, a well-worn BL9000 Minute Repeater that I have owned from new, sadly not working right now because the batteries don't seem to be charging. Will have to be taken in for a service as soon as I have time:








And finally, an AS8009 Radio-Controlled:








And a very good day to everybody.


----------



## fmc000

MauriceT said:


> These are all photos taken a couple of months back.
> 
> Starting with the vintage ones, a Citizen Ace from the early 60s (I think):
> View attachment 1108402
> 
> 
> A pair of the famous Bullhead chronographs from the 70's:
> View attachment 1108403
> 
> 
> A hand-wound alarm from the late 70's:
> View attachment 1108405
> 
> 
> And the more recent ones, an Autozilla:
> View attachment 1108411
> 
> 
> And the quartz ones, a well-worn BL9000 Minute Repeater that I have owned from new, sadly not working right now because the batteries don't seem to be charging. Will have to be taken in for a service as soon as I have time:
> View attachment 1108414
> 
> 
> And finally, an AS8009 Radio-Controlled:
> View attachment 1108416
> 
> 
> And a very good day to everybody.


Very nice collection. I especially like your vintage pieces but your choice of moderns is outstanding too!


----------



## MauriceT

fmc000 said:


> Very nice collection. I especially like your vintage pieces but your choice of moderns is outstanding too!


Many thanks. I must confess that even though I own more vintage Seikos than Citizens, I am extremely fond of my vintage Citizens.

I get complimented almost every time I wear that Ace and in my humble opinion, the combination of 28,800bph, column wheel, vertical clutch and flyback makes the cal. 8110 in that bullhead one of the best all-round chronograph movement of its time.


----------



## lee233

Citizen Attesa ATD53-3091 titanium radio-controlled watch.


----------



## Beer O'Clock




----------



## BarracksSi

Beer O'Clock said:


>


GMT? Doggone it, they don't show it on their website anymore...


----------



## ZENSKX781

Orca


----------



## Berkut

Citizen Skyhawk on NATO strap.


----------



## Strokes1251

Havent posted in a while due to work and school but its finally done anyways I saw this citizen earlier at Macys and immediately fell in love with it. I was perfectly okay with waiting till the end of the month to pay the sale price of about 250 but I decided on a whim to search Craigslist and see what was on there. Well you can pretty much imagine my face and when I saw a seller w selling this watch! I message him since there was no price advertised only for the the watch he was selling. He told me this watch was only 60 so 1 hour later I had it in my hand. No need to think about it twice, the only complaint to me was setting the time! lol Pretty awesome watch though :B


----------



## Kilovolt

Strokes1251 said:


> Havent posted in a while due to work and school but its finally I saw this citizen earlier at Macys and immediately fell in love with it. I was perfectly okay with waiting till the end of the month to pay the sale price of about 250 but I decided on a whim to search Craigslist and see what was on there. Well you can pretty much imagine my face and when I saw a seller w selling this watch! I message him since there was no price advertised only for the the watch he was selling. He told me this watch was only 60 so 1 hour later I had it in my hand. No need to think about it twice, the only complaint to me was setting the time! lol Pretty awesome watch though :B


Congrats and remember: if you get tired of its weight it looks great on leather too:


----------



## Strokes1251

Kilovolt said:


> Congrats and remember: if you get tired of its weight it looks great on leather too:


I remember searching up this watch on google and your watch came up. It does look awesome! Where did you get it and does it come in something darker?


----------



## Kilovolt

Strokes1251 said:


> I remember searching up this watch on google and your watch came up. It does look awesome! Where did you get it and does it come in something darker?


The strap is by RIOS1931 and if you google it you will find that it comes in many colors and is sold through several channels.

BTW the right size is 24 mm


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

I made a NATO for my BV1080-18A yesterday b-)

*


































*


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

Fresh from the UK, with a fellow WUS member playing "middle man" to help a brutha out because the retailer doesn't ship internationally.

AT2100-09E on a homemade NATO


----------



## Temperarely

Citizen diver BY2000-55W




























Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## Rush




----------



## Sabresoft

I've done this before, but there are a few new ones and better pics.

The Skyhawks




















Attesa








Blue Angels World Chronograph








Campanola Grand Complication








And an Independent


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## ADFD1

These are currently all my Citizen watches, one is in transit.

AD


----------



## Deco79

My Citizen:


----------



## Delmarco

Just got this *BY0006-50E Calibre H610 *yesterday! 









​ 


























I already have a _sporty_ blue dial *BY0000-56L* in my collection and this _dressier_ gold tone *BY0006-50E *fits right in!





































A flat but curved Mineral Crystal is used on this model!






















































​


----------



## Mil6161

My only Citizen


----------



## goTomek

Have some Citizens, namely three:


----------



## paj20

CITIZEN AW1220-54L
EcoDrive (Super)Titanium
Lightweight, but good balance, you can still feel the watch is here.
Dark blue dial with nice reflects. Great hand style with light-blue tip (silver hands - also exists in black). Bright lume.
Diver style, with nice bracelet pattern.
Purchased from DutyFreeIsland, which I highly recommend, very fair price and 6-days free express shipping from Hong-Kong to France !

The only black spot in the painting is the wife being upset because I spend to much for watches and not enough for jewelries (for her).. Life is unfair


----------



## Deco79

Citizen Seven Star Deluxe-Compressor




Just arrived:


----------



## JAA

Citizen 40-1030. Circa May 1978. Calibre 9100


----------



## JAA

Citizen 8200 diver. Restored with new bezel insert, dial, hands, and bracelet.


----------



## Oldbugr

Can't remember if I posted these before....


----------



## Kilovolt

Navihawk A/T arrived this morning









BTW this is my 20th Citizen b-)


----------



## huu

Beauty & The Beast


----------



## JacquesQMercia




----------



## Benny P

The only watch I've almost regretted flipping:


----------



## dfl3506

por44 said:


> View attachment 747222
> 
> 
> Eco-Drives are :-!


What are the odds? I have the same two watches.


----------



## stonecrd

My new Skyhawk Blue Angels


----------



## rpburi

Here are two pics of my Citizen Signature Flyback Chronograph...still loving it!


----------



## JAA

Citizen 8200 B06916M


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Too many to post them all but this is my latest; a gift from Duty Free Island...


----------



## Precise

Here are a few you may not have seen.







39x8mm, a gift from my wife 20 years ago. When I changed the battery I was shocked at how tiny the movement is. It's small enough to power any ladies watch.







Alterna VO10-6791B - JDM, I think.







bm6831-16e - These are made in several different color schemes. About $110 new on ebay


----------



## Monocrom

Precise said:


> Here are a few you may not have seen.
> View attachment 1247567
> 
> 39x8mm, a gift from my wife 20 years ago. When I changed the battery I was shocked at how tiny the movement is. It's small enough to power any ladies watch.


I know what you mean. It wasn't a Citizen model, but I was shocked as Hell the first couple of quartz watches in which I swapped out the batteries. The movement is about the size of a cuff-link.


----------



## khbk

Aqualand from 1991


----------



## Hedscan

In the post...I should have it on Thursday. 
my first Citizen 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## Rounic




----------



## Uncaged

This morning, I receive the Citizen ATTESA BY0040-51F. It looks great. The band is a bit big for my wrist. Are the links easy to take out if I buy a link remover tool of eBay or should I get it done at a jewellery shop?


----------



## Kilovolt

One of those plastic link removers sold on Ebay does the job very easily.


----------



## Steve Perez

My couple of Citizen watches:
Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Navihawk Titanium JR3034-59E
Citizen Eco Drive Vitro BL 2000-57L.
Both watches are considered LANDMARKS for Citizen Watch Co.
Information?: CITIZEN DISCOVERY�mƒVƒ`ƒYƒ" ƒfƒBƒXƒJƒoƒŠ�[�n�]ƒVƒ`ƒYƒ"ŽžŒvŠ"Ž®‰ïŽÐ


----------



## Rounic

Just got this one, makes the perfect companion for my 4 wheeled rocket ship lol


----------



## Bakerman

Guys your watches are simply great, but I can't stand those losers posting pictures with car key fobs or cars in the background. What a bunch of pathetic human beings...
Coming back to the topic, my first Citizen watch will arrive tomorrow so be ready for "show off". Still can't decide it which car should go with my bling...


----------



## Rounic

Bakerman said:


> Guys your watches are simply great, but I can't stand those losers posting pictures with car key fobs or cars in the background. What a bunch of pathetic human beings...
> Coming back to the topic, my first Citizen watch will arrive tomorrow so be ready for "show off". Still can't decide it which car should go with my bling...


Sorry, come again? Oh wait, are you referring to these types of pictures?




























Yeah, ok then, moving right along.


----------



## Bakerman

Yeah, you got my point.
BTW, i like your watch


----------



## Bakerman

...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ice blue


----------



## Rounic

Yeah, the lume on the "hawks" is really pleasant. Crisp and bright yet chilled. When you come in from the sun it has a really cool techno glow even in a well lit room.


----------



## Bakerman

Finally arrived:
Navihawk Red Arrows Limited Edition


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Citizens !!!
My C I T I Z E N


----------



## MitchCumsteen




----------



## Drews 50




----------



## jiunks

Citizen Quartz using calibre 6100

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmarco

*My current collection in it's entirety: 

Top Row:*
Spot 1. Panda Face Promaster Land Sapphire* AV0030-60A*
Spot 2. Chrono Time Atomic Blue Dial *BY0000-56L* 
Spot 3. Chrono Time Atomic Limited Gold Sapphire *BY0003-07E*
Spot 4. Chrono Time Atomic Two Tone *BY0006-50E*

*Bottom Row*:
Spot 1. Minute Repeater Calibre 9000 *BL9002-02A*
Spot 2. Casio Protrek PAW1100T
Spot 3. Omega Speedmaster 3570.50.00
Spot 4. Patek Phillipe Unknown
*
Soon to be purchased to complete this collection:*
Citizen Nighthawk Pilot










However my current favorite watch that I cannot stop wearing every chance I get is my Blue Dial Atomic BY0000-56L (this watch is perfect):


----------



## ExtraDriver

Bakerman said:


> Finally arrived:
> Navihawk Red Arrows Limited Edition
> View attachment 1255713


I want this watch so freaking bad. It makes me mad it is so hard to get in the U.S. Mind if I ask what you paid?


----------



## houser52




----------



## Moon Mullins




----------



## Moon Mullins




----------



## shameless

2000' ap06001e - great watch !!


----------



## R.Palace

Newly acquired and loving it


----------



## Bakerman

LearDriver said:


> I want this watch so freaking bad. It makes me mad it is so hard to get in the U.S. Mind if I ask what you paid?


In dollars is around 1450. If you can, get it as this watch is simply amazing.


----------



## DeVillean

Day & Night... Too Much Lume?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## KO_81

On today and the first outing on the forum since I bought it from another forum in the UK, this beautiful Citizen AT BY0000-56L. I love it.


----------



## Kilovolt

1989 & 2013 Altichron's


----------



## ExtraDriver




----------



## fmc000

Kilovolt said:


> 1989 & 2013 Altichron's
> 
> View attachment 1262747


This picture says it all. Newer sizes are simply ridiculous.

Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## awcwsp01

Really dig that 56L. Might be my next one.


----------



## JacquesQMercia




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## FLYINGFISH9057

My AT4027-06e. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## postman06

here is my collection


----------



## bigduke6

Still have three more, but not getting to much wrist time lately!!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81

awcwsp01 said:


> Really dig that 56L. Might be my next one.


Thanks man, it's a beauty. I really like the classic nautical/pilot appearance and modern technology. On the wrist it looks and feels great.


----------



## fredrick




----------



## jcatkc

Here is my first and only Citizen - CB0025-56E. Bought it two days ago at Costco. According to what I have read here, this watch is a Costco exclusive.


----------



## Will666

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971




----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## Aero2115

My 2nd Citizen just arrived in the mail.


----------



## imichael11

Citizen AV3000-05A Signature Series Moonphase.
Just got it in and love it


----------



## Trekkie

Good evening all,
Rounded up a few good Citizen's from the house for tonights shot, couldn't find all of them so this would have to do, enjoy:

The six-pack next to the window:










Combo of radio controlled vs. car related, some kind of Nascar unlimited edition:










Really cool case, looks like carbon fibre but it's not.









This one was hiding out with two american classics?!










And, this one on the other nightstand:










Take care and stay warm! Freezing over here in the mid west.


----------



## romseyman

My first Citizen. JY8000-50E. Second one already on his way though.... ;-)







Waiting for this one, AT8050-53E :


----------



## krm1000

My first Citizen, 
JY 8034-58E


----------



## 325xia

My SkyHawk


----------



## PK73

My NY0040









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

My Citizen Eco-Drive BJ2004-08E


----------



## garublador

Just came in the mail last Saturday:

*AT4000-53L*


----------



## tsteph12

I'm a fan.


----------



## Bobbradley




----------



## BarisKiris

Hi all. I just bought this vintage Citizen Promaster today, from a seller on internet. I'm waiting the arrival of the watch now. 
But, the seller doesn't know the exact model name of this Citizen, neither do I. 
I'm hoping, a gentleman in this Citizen forum, can identity the model of this Promaster.

(I think, the caliber is C410. But when I did a search on internet, l couldn't find the exact watch, I only found similar ones, which the model names starting with JQ...But not this exact watch.)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

My Altichron says: elevation 1,670 m asl

In the background: Lake Como


----------



## Fawkesguy

I need to take better pics, but this just came in a few days ago.


----------



## BarisKiris

Just arrived today. The Jump Hour.


----------



## Seppia

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1482539
> 
> 
> My Altichron says: elevation 1,670 m asl
> 
> In the background: Lake Como


Awesome shot, very nice watch. 
I miss so much my lake (I'm from Como and been living abroad for the last 10 years, only go back twice a year)!


----------



## fmc000

Seppia said:


> Awesome shot, very nice watch.
> I miss so much my lake (I'm from Como and been living abroad for the last 10 years, only go back twice a year)!


Un terzo comasco manda il suo saluto!

(Greetings from another guy from Como)


----------



## Kilovolt

Today just 1,310 meters asl on top of Monte Bisbino. The accuracy of the altimeter is excellent


----------



## lamlux

I loved my Skyhawk so much, I got a Titanium Skyhawk, seen here. Difference is noticeable; for me at least. :-!


----------



## ghwatch

Citizen 300m 80's Titanium Night Diver


----------



## malignau

this is my first citizen that i got for my birthday in 2011. This was bought on a whim, but its my daily and has been indispensable since.










My second watch is in the mail, cant wait to upload some photos once it arrives


----------



## BarisKiris

Finally completed my Citizen collection.








Left to right:
1) Minute Repeater / Perpetual / dual time
2) Chrono / Perpetual / Dual time
3) Vintage Promaster (with chrono / alarm...)
4) Simple Citizen? ( with World time, chrono, alarm...?) (hidden digital display)
5) Jump hour

I just have space left for only 2 more Swiss watches, at upper shelve. That's it. No more Citizen, Casio, Alba, Seiko... Well, it was about time to stop buying watches anyway.


----------



## mr.cohiba

I guess I'll contribute. I have a AT4008. It has a couple of subtle mods. It has a magnifying bubble for the date, a double locking authentic citizen clasp from an other citizen watch (it is superior to the one that originally came with the watch, model AV0030A), a flat Wjean mesh bracelet and a brushed finish (it came with a two-tone finish). They are very subtle, but very tasteful and not overdone.


----------



## BarisKiris

my Black Citizen, with it's secret revealed


----------



## zfromvan

Here's a couple shots of my newly acquired Skyhawk. Beautiful watch, I love it!


----------



## BarracksSi

zfromvan, your pics demonstrate something I find especially interesting in the Skyhawk series -- that they remain easy to read despite having so many things all over the dial. The boldest items, by far, are the hands and hour markers, while everything else is subservient. 

There are more spartan dials that are somehow harder to read. Sinn comes to my mind; many of their models, like the 556, have such bold hour and minute marks that they almost overwhelm the hands. The Skyhawk and Nighthawk don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## zfromvan

BarracksSi said:


> zfromvan, your pics demonstrate something I find especially interesting in the Skyhawk series -- that they remain easy to read despite having so many things all over the dial. The boldest items, by far, are the hands and hour markers, while everything else is subservient.
> 
> There are more spartan dials that are somehow harder to read. Sinn comes to my mind; many of their models, like the 556, have such bold hour and minute marks that they almost overwhelm the hands. The Skyhawk and Nighthawk don't seem to have that problem.


Yep, when I initially looked at the skyhawk, I felt it was too busy... Ironically, taking a closer look showed how easy it was to read. Not to mention, it's a gorgeous piece. Great way to start off the collection and my new hobby!


----------



## tekong

Finally got this nos n good price from my watch guy









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefish

The Citizens of my realm... BM8420, BM8180, BM6400

View attachment 1499043
View attachment 1499044
View attachment 1499045


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Ok....so I've gone a little AQUALAND Crazy! And still looking for more..........


----------



## Seppia

Moved it back to the original bracelet after 1 year on a Hirsch strap. 
At approx $230 the nighthawk is one of the best value for money I have ever bought


----------



## Adman

My favorite Citizen. Absolutely gorgeous piece.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## malignau

So it finally arrived!

Love it!


----------



## poppo

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

This (unidentified model) Citizen Promaster. Any help on identifying it's model is very much appreciated.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize

My Citizen AQ1000-66 says hi!


----------



## benoize

My Citizen AQ1000-66E says hi!


----------



## Torbjorn

benoize said:


> My Citizen AQ1000-66E says hi!


Not any Citizen but THE Citizen! Nice, congratulations on a true grail.
Torbjirn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn

Well, I must admit that I've always been into mechanicals. Swiss and Asian autos mostly, the odd Vostok and Poljot, and for the past few years also the retro still-in-production-since-the60's-handwinders from HMT In India. But sometimes you just get tired of autos with screw-down crowns that needs to be reset...yeah, I know there are watchwinders, but why spend good watch money that? Anyway, I started to trawl the net for the most trouble and carefree watch on earth within a reasonable budget, and this is what I ended up buying: Citizen A-T world chronograph, model no AT8011-55E. Launched I think in 2012, this one has got it all: 20bar water resistance for no-worries in the water, sapphire crystal for when the going gets tough, eco-drive for never running out of power, perpetual calendar for always getting the correct date, chronograph for cooking, radio controlled accuracy for always getting the -and I mean THE-exact time- in five transmitter zones, i e anywhere in the world you might be, always. On top of that, a solid steel bracelet and casing that were paid som attention in manufacture - no sharp edges are found here, I assure you. A quality piece. And I'm aware that Citizen has quite a few more styles with these great specs, but this one i both dressy,sporty, casual, and slips under your shirt-cuff and goes as nicely with a suit as with a hiking outfit. Maybe the most versatile and carefree watch out there right now. Possibly the only watch you really need to own? No of course not. Just kidding But still. Hard to come up with something that Citizen hasn't thought of making this. 
Torbjorn


----------



## philhughes

My 6 day old Citizen Calibre BL8000-03A. I have hear a lot of criticism about the band with which I would affirm, except, I decided i'd try wearing it further up my thin arm, rather than right down against my hand. I find it far more comfortable now. It actually looks more natural in that position. I really like this watch!


----------



## BarisKiris

philhughes said:


> My 6 day old Citizen Calibre BL8000-03A. I have hear a lot of criticism about the band with which I would affirm, except, I decided i'd try wearing it further up my thin arm, rather than right down against my hand. I find it far more comfortable now. It actually looks more natural in that position. I really like this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's a smart choice (perpetual & eco drive) with a reasonable price, and good looking too.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## actorius

My first, but definately not last Citizen! CA0348-53W







It's good to join you guys!


----------



## swiatus85

Time for mine


----------



## Apollo83

Dusted off my old BU0011...


----------



## blitzio

Proud to finally join you guys with my very first Citizen.

Nighthawk AT4110-55E


----------



## Mediocre

Vintage diver is missing in this pic, I need to get a fresh one....


----------



## d3nzi0

Here's mine.


----------



## Will666

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkchua

Acquired this over the weekend


----------



## Torbjorn

Mediocre said:


> Vintage diver is missing in this pic, I need to get a fresh one....
> 
> View attachment 1514584


Nice group, concratulations. Is that an automatic from the signature collection? I've been eying them for a while...


----------



## grapedrink

My twin Titanium, Eco-Drive, Radio-Controlled Attesa's

(BY0094-52e and AT3014-54e)


----------



## fordy964

NY6021-51e 200 metre Diver on some straps (I don't have a shot of the watch on its Oyster just now).


----------



## Tim_A

BN0088 Promaster
WR 300m, Eco-drive


----------



## philhughes

philhughes said:


> My 6 day old Citizen Calibre BL8000-03A. I have hear a lot of criticism about the band with which I would affirm, except, I decided i'd try wearing it further up my thin arm, rather than right down against my hand. I find it far more comfortable now. It actually looks more natural in that position. I really like this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, ditched the Citizen Deployment Alligator grained (really tried to make the Japanese wrist torture device work!) and got me this very casual, all full leather black w/ white top stitched at Dakota kiosk. Hint: before you go to Dakota for a band, ask at Sears (if you're in a mall that has one) and they may say, "We don't carry replacement bands, but here's a 25% off coupon for Dakota. That was my experience today. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimeWatcher

Three new ones Two older ones:


----------



## time4achange

My newest purchase. Beautiful timepiece and functional too.


----------



## Barrett

The singular quartz number in my rather tight collection:


----------



## bobbee

Eco-Drive Promaster GMT, rough 'n ready!


----------



## podunkeric

This seems to be finding more and more wrist time OVER my Speedy Pro and Monaco.....


----------



## BarracksSi

podunkeric said:


> This seems to be finding more and more wrist time OVER my Speedy Pro and Monaco.....


Thunderbirds edition?! No kidding? Got no family history with the Navy or Blue Angels, but definitely with the USAF.


----------



## romseyman




----------



## podunkeric

BarracksSi said:


> Thunderbirds edition?! No kidding? Got no family history with the Navy or Blue Angels, but definitely with the USAF.


Yessir. Actually came across it by accident on Craigslist. The caseback logo is pretty worn, but I think it gives it character. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## actorius

romseyman said:


>


Model of the left one?


----------



## kneeslider

my only Citizen


----------



## romseyman

''Model of the left one?''

AT 8050-53E


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Spiker

kneeslider said:


> my only Citizen


And a beauty at that! Love that strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneeslider

Spiker said:


> And a beauty at that! Love that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanx!

(Panatime strap, not too expensive)


----------



## Soo Fuego

A new to me, BN0071-06E.


----------



## Jimmy0104

spdu4ia said:


>


The 2nd one nice !


----------



## d3nzi0

GThomasD82 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this model?

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82

d3nzi0 said:


> What is this model?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


It's the bl5400-52a... Great watch had it for 2 years now, only complaint is time setting is a hassle lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

Citizen BL8000-54L Eco-Drive 8700









This is my only Citizen watch, but for a none collector who owns just one watch, I think BL8000 would be ideal. Setting it can be a bit of a chore but once done you need only reset it for daylight savings and it's only the time that you have to fiddle with. I hadn't worn the watch for over a year when it took it out of the watch box about 10 days ago. Still set at daylight savings it had gained only 10 sec. in over a year. Not too shabby.

Paul


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## d3nzi0

GThomasD82 said:


> It's the bl5400-52a... Great watch had it for 2 years now, only complaint is time setting is a hassle lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Hope it's available here in Oz.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## seong350

Vintage chrono master


----------



## GThomasD82

d3nzi0 said:


> Thanks mate. Hope it's available here in Oz.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


No problem if your interested, then good luck on the hunt for one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

I just bought this AT4010-50E today. Wonderful watch, with awesome specs.

>EcoDrive with PowerReserve indicator
>Perpetual Calendar
>Radio Controlled
>WR200
>Sapphire
>Titanium
>Alarm
>Chrono
>5+1 Time Zones

I've been looking for this watch since 2012, and I finally found it, with a very reasonable price.


----------



## xInZax

Hi! I'm actually new to this forum and this is my first post. I just recently started "collecting" watches, and Seiko and Citizen just happen to be in my price range. The first watch I ever bought is the leather strapped Citizen on the right. I'm a middle school teacher, so having access to the Date and reliable time was a must. It's funny how difficult it is remembering the exact date each day for all of the hall passes. Anyways, the second Citizen I bought is the Calibre 8700. Another teacher at the school introduced me to this beauty and I fell in love with the look. I was able to get ahold of one at a decent price and I absolutely love it! The other three are Seiko's, which I suppose is for a different discussion 

*As you can see, the one on the far right has trouble keeping time


----------



## BarisKiris

xInZax said:


> Hi! I'm actually new to this forum and this is my first post. I just recently started "collecting" watches, and Seiko and Citizen just happen to be in my price range. The first watch I ever bought is the leather strapped Citizen on the right. I'm a middle school teacher, so having access to the Date and reliable time was a must. It's funny how difficult it is remembering the exact date each day for all of the hall passes. Anyways, the second Citizen I bought is the Calibre 8700. Another teacher at the school introduced me to this beauty and I fell in love with the look. I was able to get ahold of one at a decent price and I absolutely love it! The other three are Seiko's, which I suppose is for a different discussion
> 
> *As you can see, the one on the far right has trouble keeping time
> 
> View attachment 1528512


Welcome to forum. Very nice Citizens, no nonsense, but functional, calendar oriented watches. It's a shame that your Day/Date Citizen is not keeping good time, but at least you still have better full calendar ones. I wonder how that watch started to lose it's timekeeping.


----------



## Fawkesguy

AT4000-53L. Arrived yesterday. Did the manual setup, and then it sync'd last night. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## xInZax

Thanks! I look forward to learning more about these watches. I'm very impressed by the Calibre 8700 in terms of timekeeping, and I love the various functions. The watch on the right (Don't know the model) is pretty old, so that could be why?


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My first ecodrive: (BM8475-26E). So far the cheapest and most accurate of my 3 quartz watches


----------



## Adman

My newest Citizen. Something different for me and so far I'm loving it.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetip

Thought I share some pics with you guys of my watch on a wrist  it's a beautiful thing. It's big but not too big for a small wrist like I have, it's solid and accurate and the color of the dial is gorgeous. There's a certain depth between the front glass and the dial which I'm very fond of.

The pics don't do justice to the colour of the dial but I tried.


----------



## IanGrey

It was a beautiful today and the lighting was nice so I decided to snap a quick photo. Love the way the light plays off the polished parts on this watch.


----------



## Deledda

Love this watch. Great grab and go. Can dress it up or t-shirt and jeans it. Need a new strap though. Any suggestions?
Have to research lug width.


----------



## tekong

A pair of divers









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckylukehappy

my old diver


----------



## nanucq

My brand new AT9030-04E


----------



## bjh123




----------



## Apollonaught

chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen


This is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Dougboy

First post, first citizen watch


----------



## Jack1775

Here are a couple of mine.









Sorry for the picture quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Dougboy said:


> First post, first citizen watch
> 
> View attachment 1537863


Really, really looks good. Citizen puts out some dogs but this sure is pretty.


----------



## BarracksSi

Jack1775 said:


> Here are a couple of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yut. Post again on Nov 10 just for the hell of it.


----------



## Seppia

Dougboy said:


> First post, first citizen watch
> 
> View attachment 1537863


What model is this? It is awesome!


----------



## Blues52

I just noticed this thread, a lot of nice pieces here. Now I'm going to have to look at all (63) pages.
Here are my current Citizens, CB0020-50E Radio World Time, and BN0100-51e Excalibur ISO cert. diver.
The Excalibur is currently on a C&B Habitue strap, quite comfortable even in summer because it is thin and light. 
Love both of these pieces, definitely long term keepers. The Excalibur has really been a wrist hog lately!

























Regards
B52


----------



## IanGrey

Thought this photo turned out nicely considering it is a phone photo.


----------



## Seppia

Blues52 said:


> The Excalibur has really been a wrist hog


Agree!
It is probably my best value for money watch. 
Can't believe it's available for around $200 new!


----------



## actorius

Dougboy said:


> First post, first citizen watch
> 
> View attachment 1537863


It really is awesome! Come on, don't leave us hanging like that, tell us the model 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time4achange

I have the CB0020-50E and absolutely love it. Easy to read and simple to operate with none of those features that look cool but aren't really useful to my old eyes and ears.



Blues52 said:


> I just noticed this thread, a lot of nice pieces here. Now I'm going to have to look at all (63) pages.
> Here are my current Citizens, CB0020-50E Radio World Time, and BN0100-51e Excalibur ISO cert. diver.
> The Excalibur is currently on a C&B Habitue strap, quite comfortable even in summer because it is thin and light.
> Love both of these pieces, definitely long term keepers. The Excalibur has really been a wrist hog lately!
> 
> View attachment 1538006
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538009
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538010
> 
> 
> Regards
> B52


----------



## BarracksSi

time4achange said:


> I have the CB0020-50E and absolutely love it. Easy to read and simple to operate with none of those features that look cool but aren't really useful to my old eyes and ears.


Same here. Never mind that it's the first nice watch that my wife bought for me-it's so good at its role that it'll be hard to justify replacing it with anything more expensive.


----------



## Dougboy

actorius said:


> It really is awesome! Come on, don't leave us hanging like that, tell us the model
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a CA0331-56L. Took off the mesh bracelet and put on a $20 hadley roma strap, lovin the dark blue and brown combo


----------



## BarracksSi

Dougboy said:


> Its a CA0331-56L. Took off the mesh bracelet and put on a $20 hadley roma strap, lovin the dark blue and brown combo


I thought it was black. The dark blue is so dark that it tipped into black in your pic. No wonder I thought I couldn't find it online.


----------



## gomashio

60's Citizen Super Ace



















Promaster PMD56-2951


----------



## actorius

Dougboy said:


> Its a CA0331-56L. Took off the mesh bracelet and put on a $20 hadley roma strap, lovin the dark blue and brown combo


Thanks for the info!
I'm a big fan of irony, so I find it perfectly natural that a watch I immediately liked, originally comes with the one thing I can never stand on a watch. Mesh bracelet :-d although it is kind of obvious I think in your pic, that the strap is a 3rd party one.



BarracksSi said:


> I thought it was black. The dark blue is so dark that it tipped into black in your pic. No wonder I thought I couldn't find it online.


yeah same here, I never would have guessed it is blue and not black. It's a very good photo though.


----------



## Ace McLoud

My first Citizen. 1970's, no Idea of the model:


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## felipefuda

I had several, but this what i have today









sent from my razr hd


----------



## felipefuda

berbeno21 said:


> Here is mine, nothing too fancy though.
> I like its vintage style.
> V010-6641S Alterna


beautifull!!!!!!!

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Bwana1

The elusive PMT56 Duratect









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## final_shara

My favourite Citizen now


----------



## Ace McLoud

final_shara said:


> My favourite Citizen now


So that's what they look like in real life: Gigantic, but still cool.

What's your wrist size?


----------



## Seppia

It looks like our fellow WUSer final_shara is wearing a dive computer.
An awesome one, but still a dive computer. 
Which is basically what's happening, actually 

Too big for a watch, in my opinion


----------



## Trekkie

Wearing the same one as I had on this morning, the new signature diver (pic from earlier today). 









It finally arrived after some wait. Was it worth the wait? Yes!
Did my colleagues at work like it? Yes,
Did they like it at the gym? Yes
Do I like it? oh yes!
So, probably Citizen # 11 or so but who keeps track... They make some nice pieces, especially the signature series and hopefully I can adopt a few of them and give them a new home (if determined eligible).

Happy collecting,
Trekkie

Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Adman

Trekkie said:


> Wearing the same one as I had on this morning, the new signature diver (pic from earlier today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It finally arrived after some wait. Was it worth the wait? Yes!
> Did my colleagues at work like it? Yes,
> Did they like it at the gym? Yes
> Do I like it? oh yes!
> So, probably Citizen # 11 or so but who keeps track... They make some nice pieces, especially the signature series and hopefully I can adopt a few of them and give them a new home (if determined eligible).
> 
> Happy collecting,
> Trekkie
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


Wow! You are the first person I've seen that has taken possession of one of these. Congratulations! I didn't know they were available yet. Could you write a review or at least share your early impressions of the watch if you get the time? Congratulations again. That is a real stunner.


----------



## Adman

My Citizens. I love each and every one of them and if pushed, I'd probably have to admit to being more of a Citizen fanboy than even Seiko which I also love.


----------



## final_shara

Ace McLoud said:


> So that's what they look like in real life: Gigantic, but still cool.
> 
> What's your wrist size?


Very cool indeed. It looks gigantic cuz I have a puny 6.4" wrist 


Seppia said:


> It looks like our fellow WUSer final_shara is wearing a dive computer.
> An awesome one, but still a dive computer.
> Which is basically what's happening, actually
> 
> Too big for a watch, in my opinion


My buddy has a big wrist and it looks completely awesome, not huge at all.
Maybe it's just me, but I love big things 
You guys should see it in person, it won't disappoint you.


----------



## Seppia

Oh don't get me wrong, I just love that thing and am actually lusting one. 
I think it is the best looking diving tool by a mile, I just could never pull it off with my skinny wrists (6.75 when hot, 6.5 in winter) as a "regular" watch. 
I would just use it during dives as a backup for my suunto zoop dive computer. 
But I am pretty extreme regarding size, I was hesitant on the MM300 as I thought it may be too big 
I also have a tuna, but I plan on using it only on dive vacations, too big for other uses.


----------



## Trekkie

Trekkie said:


> Wearing the same one as I had on this morning, the new signature diver (pic from earlier today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It finally arrived after some wait. Was it worth the wait? Yes!
> Did my colleagues at work like it? Yes,
> Did they like it at the gym? Yes
> Do I like it? oh yes!
> So, probably Citizen # 11 or so but who keeps track... They make some nice pieces, especially the signature series and hopefully I can adopt a few of them and give them a new home (if determined eligible).
> 
> Happy collecting,
> Trekkie
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


So, after two days of wearing this watch, I have to say it's a stunner!
It is really a large watch with the "panerai" style crown guard but it doesn't wear like a huge watch. I have really skinny wrists (6.3 inches) but due to the curvature of the case back, it's really comfortable!
It's heavy but have a good feel and doesn't obstruct the movement of the hand while walking, working on a laptop, or driving.
Bracelet is probably the same as on the other automatic signature I have (haven't checked yet) with a nice working clasp. Many thanks to citizen for having a bracelet that doesn't pull my armhair!
I only wish it had some micro adjustments or a divers extension. Right now it can only be adjusted by adding or removing links. However, I am not a fan of water since it is wet and kind of unpleasant so it will never go diving beyond into a desk drawer or two. Noticed that the crystal is absolutely flat so reading the time under water at an angle might be problematic compared to other divers with curved crystal. 
Face is absolutely gorgeous with new details that pop out every once in a while. For example, noticed earlier today that the first 15 minutes are marked in red on the face of the watch which have a great paler blue color. The rest is shiny and very legible both during the day or at night. Lume is ok for the watch, could be a little bit brighter for longer but it serves its purpose. Bonus is that it is "wife approved" in the bedroom which my Ball watches aren't due to "insanely bright lume all night long".
I set is yesterday morning and after about 36 hours, it has lost about 10 seconds which is completely acceptable. Didn't really expect dead on accuracy straight out of the box but we'll see with time. Speaking of time, looked at the box it came in, I like when they have serial numbers that ends with a -0001! So, might not be the first to have one but probably the first in the greater St Louis area!?

Breaking it down, was it worth the money spent (~$1000)? Yes, it was!
It looks great, wears comfortable, tells time, its blue with orange and red accents, it doesn't pull my arm hair, and it is a really good automatic.
If you yet one, I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do!

Here is a picture of the new family member together with its siblings:










Happy collecting!
Trekkie

Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter

I was really surprised at how many pages back I had to go to find any Orcas in this thread!
I have recently acquired a long time grail, in the form of a blue faced ti braclet Orca, and I love it!
Pre loved but in 'like new' condition (almost too nice to wear!) and with a rubber dive strap too, I feel really lucky have managed to pick this one up.


----------



## cal11

My Eco-Drive Titanium CA4011-55L



My Eco-Drive BM8475-26E


----------



## HIPdeluxe

My raggle-taggle vintage CITIZEN collection...


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## Adman

David Kleinfeld said:


>


Wow man. That automatic is beautiful. I have never seen it. What model is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rafflan

My Automatic Diver


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Adman said:


> Wow man. That automatic is beautiful. I have never seen it. What model is that if you don't mind me asking?


Thank you for your comment, that is indeed the watch for which I received the biggest number of comments and since I first posted it, I have been asked the model number more than 20 times. It is CTY57-1271. Here is the review from another forum which decided me to buy it : The CITIZEN Automatic, ref. CTY57-1271, cal. 0910, SS mit PTIC Duratect (7-part review) - UhrForum

It included better pics than mine if you are interested.

Enjoy


----------



## Adman

David Kleinfeld said:


> Thank you for your comment, that is indeed the watch for which I received the biggest number of comments and since I first posted it, I have been asked the model number more than 20 times. It is CTY57-1271. Here is the review from another forum which decided me to buy it : The CITIZEN Automatic, ref. CTY57-1271, cal. 0910, SS mit PTIC Duratect (7-part review) - UhrForum
> 
> It included better pics than mine if you are interested.
> 
> Enjoy


It's just amazing to me that we all constantly gush over Grand Seiko's, SARB's etc. yet offerings like this from Citizen seem to fly under the radar. The build quality on that watch and the level of finishing look simply breathtaking from what I can see in the photos. I would love to see one in the metal.

I would imagine its a real buzz to walk around with something like that on your wrist knowing that 99.999% of the population have no idea how high quality and expensive it is.


----------



## Cobia

Trekkie said:


> Wearing the same one as I had on this morning, the new signature diver (pic from earlier today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It finally arrived after some wait. Was it worth the wait? Yes!
> Did my colleagues at work like it? Yes,
> Did they like it at the gym? Yes
> Do I like it? oh yes!
> So, probably Citizen # 11 or so but who keeps track... They make some nice pieces, especially the signature series and hopefully I can adopt a few of them and give them a new home (if determined eligible).
> 
> Happy collecting,
> Trekkie
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using Tapatalk


Stunning mate, any wrist shots, i just love citizen divers, this new models a real beauty, whats its size, if its a good size im up for one for sure.
Im proud to say when it comes to watches im a citizen man through and through.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Adman said:


> It's just amazing to me that we all constantly gush over Grand Seiko's, SARB's etc. yet offerings like this from Citizen seem to fly under the radar. The build quality on that watch and the level of finishing look simply breathtaking from what I can see in the photos. I would love to see one in the metal.
> 
> I would imagine its a real buzz to walk around with something like that on your wrist knowing that 99.999% of the population have no idea how high quality and expensive it is.


I concur 100% with your post and it is an absolute great watch to wear which is completely under the radar.

If i could keep only one it would probably be this one or my submariner but for very different reasons as you can guess.

I also own a GS and I have owned some sarb as well.

I think if you compare this citizen automatic to an entry or even a mid level automatic GS, the Citizen, even if it is cheaper is actually better.

One of the reasons for which I think that is because there are only very few different models of the Citizen automatic (two to my knowledge and indeed we can say one, as mine is no longer in production) and therefore Citizen does not have the burden to take in consideration other models of a lineup in order to overall balance or create diversity in such lineup when designing a particular model.

Instead of that, the Citizen aims for the most balanced, classical and understated design.

Even if the design looks simple it is indeed full of details and this is especially true for the bracelet on this model. Another major advantage to me of this watch over GS is the fact that both the case and the bracelet are much thinner that most GS I have handled.


----------



## mcnabbanov

Some great watches in this thread. These are the four citizens I currently own, always looking for more though. Like them all but prefer to wear my Seikos on a regular basis for whatever reason.


----------



## Trekkie

Cobia said:


> Stunning mate, any wrist shots, i just love citizen divers, this new models a real beauty, whats its size, if its a good size im up for one for sure.
> Im proud to say when it comes to watches im a citizen man through and through.


Here are a few new shots:


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

final_shara said:


> My favourite Citizen now


I wouldn't be surprised if you're heading into that jeep in the background.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

BM6400


BL5400


----------



## MisterDeal

Ultra rare '66 College Alarm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## final_shara

MACHENE.Tech said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you're heading into that jeep in the background.


Nice guess mate, but I don't own a jeep...yet


----------



## sinergie

Just bought my first Citizen watch. I was also looking at some entry level automatic watches from Hamilton and Tissot, but decided to first buy the best in quartz movement.


----------



## Torbjorn

sinergie said:


> Just bought my first Citizen watch. I was also looking at some entry level automatic watches from Hamilton and Tissot, but decided to first buy the best in quartz movement.


Good choice, congratulations! H800 movement ?


----------



## sinergie

Torbjorn said:


> Good choice, congratulations! H800 movement ?


Thanks! Yes, H820 to be exact.


----------



## Fullers1845

BV1085-22H


----------



## arsenic

I bought my Citizen eco-drive right around the first of the year. It was my second watch of all time. Since then I've bought like 5 other watches, a Tissot and a Hamilton and this is still the most accurate watch I own. Being radio controlled may have something to do with that.

I almost bought this one instead

(pic taken from eBay)
I still think that watch looks pretty cool, maybe someday. Honestly, I'm more into skeleton watches.


----------



## rafflan

New Skyhawk


----------



## maa101770

Citizen Professional 300m 

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## levallois

Some really great looking Citizens on this thread. My only one. I broke the other on a dig.


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## Kon Peki

deleted


----------



## sebby11

arsenic said:


> I bought my Citizen eco-drive right around the first of the year. It was my second watch of all time. Since then I've bought like 5 other watches, a Tissot and a Hamilton and this is still the most accurate watch I own. Being radio controlled may have something to do with that.
> 
> I almost bought this one instead
> 
> (pic taken from eBay)
> I still think that watch looks pretty cool, maybe someday. Honestly, I'm more into skeleton watches.


Nice watch there... Can share with me the model num?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacbri

Citizen AT4006 06x with 23mm band (spring bars must be unbent slightly to fit)


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Latest addition to the 'Keeper' section of my vintage Citizen collection...

'Crystal 7' 27 Jewels cal.5204 from December 1968...to say this has been 'lightly worn' is not stretching the truth, barely a mark...a very nice little time capsule.


----------



## Torbjorn

HIPdeluxe said:


> Latest addition to the 'Keeper' section of my vintage Citizen collection...
> 
> 'Crystal 7' 27 Jewels cal.5204 from December 1968...to say this has been 'lightly worn' is not stretching the truth, barely a mark...a very nice little time capsule.
> 
> What a wonderful piece Congratlations!
> Torbjorn


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## pomme de terre

CA0330-59E swapped with a leather strap.


----------



## limbas21

My citizen world time. A great looking watch!


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## Floydboy

My new daily wearer. Great watch.


----------



## Aydrian

Chilling with my first ever citizen watch. Couldn't resist a big watch like the ecozilla. If chance present itself, I might upgrade from a stainless steel version to a titanium version. Cheers!










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## scufutz

Wingman 's

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102

Since I started collecting a little over a year ago I think citizen has been my go to brand. Currently have these three


----------



## 1130UTC

Bought this vintage 1969 citizen hand wind online for €35. Cleaned it up, switched the gasket, polished the crystal, and installed an affordable lizard grain calf leather strap.


----------



## Aydrian

On top of the world (or at least on a overhead bridge) with my Ecozilla.










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## actorius

1130UTC said:


> Bought this vintage 1969 citizen hand wind online for €35. Cleaned it up, switched the gasket, polished the crystal, and installed an affordable lizard grain calf leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 1606813
> View attachment 1606814


I always get excited and really jealous whenever I see such great findings! It seems that I can never have the correct timing or I just don't know where to look, both online and not, for such opportunities. In any case, enjoy your little vintage gem!


----------



## maa101770




----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## Adman

My latest Citizen: simple three hand quartz 'grab n'go'. Super titanium, sapphire, Eco drive. I like it.


----------



## BarracksSi

Adman said:


> My latest citizen: simple three hand quartz 'grab n'go'. Super titanium, sapphire, Eco drive. I like it.


That's nice. Restrained (especially by Citizen standards) yet interesting. Steps into Aqua Terra/SARB territory.


----------



## teaman2004

stealth citizen.


----------



## Makhno




----------



## jkpa

Just arrived today; my new Signature Grand Classic NB0040-58E.

Quality, elegance with a bit of sportiness and insane value for money. My new daily wearer:


----------



## Makhno




----------



## speedy07

Here's mine.


----------



## olticker

A Manly Man watch. The SST Promaster.


----------



## daffie

Indeed! 

I'm currently wearing this titanium Promaster.


----------



## azigman

I decided to post this here after posting an initial response to this watch a couple of weeks ago when I first received it. Much ado has been made about the accuracy of the relatively new Citizen Automatic watches in their Signature Collection using the Miyota 9xxx movement. I have the Grand Classic NB0040-58A that I got in January and although it is well within specs accuracy wise, it certainly does not live up to the hype. I probably gains 15-20 sec per day.

Well, this is a different creature altogether. I posted an almost identical image one week ago and will repeat it now exactly two weeks after I set the time on this watch to the Atomic Time. Now, I don't want to be deceptive so I will own up to the following information. The watch does respond to position. Crown up it will lose a little and face up it will correspondingly gain a little. How much is a little. Well, I have learned to position in one way or the other when I go to sleep. Since I am an old dude and wake up frequently (thank you Mr. Prostate) I can take advantage of that and change the position....thus the result that you see. Wearing the watch during the day results in no noticeable gain or loss.

I have been asked about the size and fit. It is big and heavy but not as heavy as my BFK which I wear frequently and will never part with. Not as heavy and the Deep Blue DayNight Pro T100 Flat Tube that I just flipped (8oz. sized to my wrist) that was just a bit too big for me. I have a 6 3/4" wrist and I am ok with the fit. It is not perfect but I can handle it. I would not recommend it to someone with a smaller wrist than me.

Anyway, here it is: *The Citizen** Grand Touring Sport Diver NB1031-53L, Two Weeks After Setting Time*









Additional images can be found at: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citi...nb1031-53l-accuracy-after-1st-wk-1073655.html

and

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/update-citizen-signature-grand-touring-sport-nb1031-53l-1071023.html

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Y4BBZY

Citizen is one of my favorite brands besides Hamilton where I like a majority of their watches. Lots of different styles and functions at very affordable prices. Bonus is that every mall basically has them in stock for you to try on.


----------



## shadow102

Still my favorite citizen in my collection


----------



## trackart




----------



## jwolfram

Citizen Campanola









Vintage Citizen Intellectus et Fortitudo -white face









Citizen Promaster:
Full lume dial and orange face

















-jwolfram


----------



## BarisKiris

Here is a group shot, of my 6 versatile Citizens:


----------



## Triton9

Just acquire this vintage beater and is my only citizen. Love the kanji day/date.


----------



## allonon

Got an Attesa today. Been watching out for this watch for a year.
My skyhawk ti and AT ti are going to feel abandoned this month










With the stable mates


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## squire76




----------



## ctzfan

Below are my current collection :


----------



## HIPdeluxe

CITIZEN 'Highness' 36000 July 1971.


----------



## squire76

BarracksSi said:


> That's nice. Restrained (especially by Citizen standards) yet interesting. Steps into Aqua Terra/SARB territory.


Yep, Aqua Terra was the first thing I thought too.


----------



## Aydrian

My Ecozilla (with a Prime Strap) taken from outside my home.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordham-NY

You can see my Navihawk Blue Angels, Chrono, Aqualand which I'm currently wearing on a black NATO 5 ring.


----------



## Aquaholic_user

Got my favorite on today, with original stickers on back 1988'


----------



## daveya

Attesa ATV53 2833


----------



## Kilovolt

@daveya: the charge of your watch is seriously low so that it will stop shortly, it is advisable you leave it out in the sunshine for a number of hours ASAP


----------



## Derek N

My favorite Citizen at the moment; Promaster SST


----------



## Derek N

My other Citizen; Promaster Super Tough


----------



## amp74

Ny0054








Bl5250 modded








Unknown mid 90s European market number








At200-05e


----------



## felipefuda

sent from my razr hd


----------



## Johnny Boy

I only own 1 Citizen, my much sought after Calibre 2100:


----------



## bbselement

I only own this Attessa GMT


----------



## Aydrian

"Big watch, I like"










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya




----------



## TysonJones

My perpetual calender and nighthawk:


----------



## drickster

A gaggle of Nighthawks in NYC









Mine is bottom left on a C&B American made strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## mchent

Here are my two, both have been rock solid to date.


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Drudge




----------



## PWack

My new Grand Touring Sport. Really like it. Very impressed with fit and finish. The dial work and indices are beautiful, the bezel action is extremely solid, and the bracelet is awesome. This is my first a Citizen in a few years, and really makes meet think I need more. The price to value proposition is great.


----------



## b-a-r-t

I had to buy a new watch as my Victorinox crystal was not available anymore, so I remembered when I was a kid I always wanted to have a Citizen diver watch. And I found one in superb condition which I am wearing on a daily basis. And then the virus caught me and I bought two more. See pics below.

Citizen 52-0110









Citizen Seven Star Twin Crowns 5270









Citizen Facet Glass Purple Disco Dial









And more to come


----------



## TheMeasure

Enjoying this one..


----------



## Castro Silva

My Citizen sport watch with cal. T011 from 1991. Fully functional after 22 years, except the water resistance which can't be guaranteed, considering it's age. I'm a proud owner.


----------



## Dave Baum

Here's mine. I don't know anything about it. Can't find it on the net. It's engraved 1985 on the back and the serial number is 41199563. It's kinda hard to see behind the hand but it says "Super Bowl Big Ten CBA". I found it about 25-30 years ago. If anyone can tell me more about it I'd appreciate it. For some reason i couldn't upload a pic to use but i was able to use it for my avatar.


----------



## dasmi

Small on my wrist, but by the end of the day my Strapcode Endmill bracelet will be here, which should give it a little more wrist presence.


----------



## dasmi

That's better.


----------



## shingpus

Grand Touring Sport is very nice 
how big is your wrist? 17/18CM?


----------



## jfthorn

Citizen WR 200 Solar Tech/EcoDrive 180.






My favorite everyday watch. Bought used on Ebay for a low low price as it was scratched beyond recognition. Had to polish away the matte finish to eliminate the scratches but I like the shine


----------



## Soo Fuego

AW1360-12H


----------



## actorius

Slowly but steadily, my Citizen family is growing!

My brand new BN0015-07E.


----------



## bigup




----------



## ukfirebird

my hirsch extreme and adapters arrived, i must say the combo is very comfortable.


----------



## rws149600

I picked this up about 3 weeks ago. I love it


----------



## rws149600

I pick up that watch about 4 weeks ago. I love it


----------



## daffie

Awesome looking watch...congrats!



PWack said:


> My new Grand Touring Sport. Really like it. Very impressed with fit and finish. The dial work and indices are beautiful, the bezel action is extremely solid, and the bracelet is awesome. This is my first a Citizen in a few years, and really makes meet think I need more. The price to value proposition is great.


----------



## acl1986

Love the signature lines!


----------



## gomashio

Citizen Promaster PMB56-2883

Used to lust for a Sinn, but don't think I'll ever need one any more!
Now to source for the original bracelet...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Love these!


----------



## bjjer

My Citizen Scuba Fin


----------



## acl1986




----------



## doomguy10011




----------



## Gibson_es




----------



## Berkut

Skyhawk on NATO strap


----------



## christre

Bought this new today, my first Citizen. Its supposed to be my work/beater watch but its just toooo good for that job..


----------



## faiz23

|>


----------



## Mcb2007

My one and only Eco drive










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strega

One of my favorites


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing my new acquisition "Citizen Eco-drive 300m diver" today, after a minor operation in hospital.


----------



## Monocrom

BarisKiris said:


> wearing my new acquisition "Citizen Eco-drive 300m diver" today, after a minor operation in hospital.


At least you'll know how late the I.V. nurse will be when she finally shows up.


----------



## gomashio

54-0919 back from a service, and with a new original crystal


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing my new acquisition "Citizen Eco-drive 300m diver" today, after a minor operation in hospital.









Btw, I am not able to see my uploaded picture. I'm just guessing, but I think it's because Tapatalk is using Imageshack now, as the picture server. Any idea guys?

Cheers,
Baris


----------



## BarracksSi

BarisKris, it's posting fine for me. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## pantagruel




----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen BN0085


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

First time having it on anything that wasn't the bracelet:


----------



## luckylukehappy

this is my oversize Compressor


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen BN0085 on shark mesh bracelet


----------



## frenco

Orca on bracelet and ecozilla on aquatimer gasgasbones strap


----------



## Deco79

All the best from Poland









Wysłane z mojego ST26i


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## Pj.....o5

Here's two from my collection


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dasmi

Just picked this up at Kay jewelers. Very big black Friday discount, that even beat amazon.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Good morning! 

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## gazza83

BN0000-04H


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I could win this thread with one big picture dump - I have _many_ Citizens. Easily my favorite brand.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Pj.....o5 said:


> Here's two from my collection




I'm buying if you're selling....


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Chris B.

My Scuba Fin with bracelet...


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I'll start off with a handful from my current collection.

Signature Series

















Radio-Controlled Eco-Drives









































Perpetual Calendar Eco-Drives

















































































































Eco-Divers

































Hmmm... I suppose the next subset of pictures would be the general Eco-Drives, followed by the Quartz (Non-EcoDrives)

But I'll take a break for now.


----------



## BarracksSi

Omar, what model is that white radio-controlled chrono? Fourth pic, second r/c watch?


----------



## OmarShablotnik

BarracksSi said:


> Omar, what model is that white radio-controlled chrono? Fourth pic, second r/c watch?


That is an AT8010-58B.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

(Continuing)

...my Eco-Drives


----------



## actorius

Omar very impressive to say the least and we haven't seen everything yet! I have the black orca as well and I'd love to get a blue on bracelet, but it felt a bit excessive. Until I saw your collection, that is! Now I'm determined to find one!


----------



## OmarShablotnik

actorius said:


> Omar very impressive to say the least and we haven't seen everything yet! I have the black orca as well and I'd love to get a blue on bracelet, but it felt a bit excessive. Until I saw your collection, that is! Now I'm determined to find one!


The blue Orca was a project.

I got it on the cheap on eBay as such:









I had to remove and re-finish the bezel, repair the bezel ratchet action while it was off, re-finish the case, replace the crystal, replace the faded hands, and replace the strap with the OEM titanium bracelet to get this:


----------



## actorius

Even more special then! Great work.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

....Continuing...

...with the non-EcoDrive Quartz models


----------



## Pj.....o5

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm buying if you're selling....


Tempting. . But I would not be able to find them again easily... more so the robert swan..

A very nice collection you have..


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Finally got that Nato strap for my Blue Angel 

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## PH68

I now only own two watches, both Citizen...

This...









And this...









I'm happy with what I have.
No desire to change anything at the moment.


----------



## BarisKiris

Mine says hello. (A very bad quality picture, sorry about that.)
I also like the easy-to-read (with Arabic numbers) watches most.

And I like those easy-to-read day&date windows. (I'm not really a fan of circular day&date subdials, with miniscule letters/numbers.)








But I couldn't do with 2 watches only. I just can't help myself, because there are tons of tempting watches out there... (divers, perpetuals, world timers, chronos, moon phases, skeletons...)


----------



## hughesyn

My AQ1030-57E.
The A010 is the most accurate movement on sale at the moment. Mine's currently within 2 sec / year.
Coupled with perpetual calendar, solar power and Grand Seiko beating classic looks, I love it!

Rubbish picture of mine, but there's better on WUS already:


----------



## felipefuda

Love aqualands!!!!

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat

the only one i have.


----------



## BarisKiris

my new Vintage 8110 Bullhead


----------



## 0002s




----------



## mcnabbanov

it's not often I wear a citizen over my seikos but today is one of those days


----------



## PWack

Just got a cheap macro lens for my iPhone. . Thought I'd try it out in my Grand Touring Sport. So I'll leave these here. Pictures aren't the best, but they do hint at the great detail work of this watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^^^ I didn't think a macro lens would be needed as it's such a huge watch  but those pics look nice. Thanks for taking them.


----------



## mcnabbanov

pretty neat for an iphone camera. did you use a tripod of sorts for it or just by hand?

the fisheye addons are pretty sweet too


----------



## PWack

Just by hand. This was a $15, three-in-one clip on lens. Pretty good for the money.

Here are some non-citizen pics


----------



## Rykon

really like the GT Sport...:-!


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## BarisKiris

I wasn't happy with the bullhead's leather band, which was the choice of it's previous owner.









Finally, I just found this black leather band, with orange stitches. To match my Bullhead's dial. I think it looks better now.









But the buckle is bigger than the watch now, hahaha


----------



## wadh94

Here are mine! 
Looking to add Scuba Fin into the pack.


----------



## Kiter

Here are my two. Anyone else have such a faded Ecozilla?


----------



## HIPdeluxe

My favourite Citizen purchase of 2014...1968 Crystal Seven.


----------



## Carretera18

My Bullhead arrived yeaterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless




----------



## Aydrian

Buying breakfast today with my 
(i) Citizen Ecozilla 
(ii) Maddog High Tech buckle with carbon shaft
(iii) an off the shelf bargain carbon strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3rto

Only a Wingman and an India special.


----------



## plose55

very nice attesa, unfortunately radio works only in JP.


----------



## rtvdoorn

4 Citizens in my collection so far


----------



## jwolfram

Wearing my wedding gift from my wife. 
Received 11.15.14



















-jwolfram


----------



## stmcgill

Christmas present from my wife


----------



## whoa

Only got the nighthawk! My favourite though!


----------



## TheMeasure

Recently received this for the holidays and thoroughly enjoying it..it's a nice change from my mechanicals.


----------



## TysonJones

Was letting my girls charge on the window seal over the weekend


----------



## octopusenvy

My two Titanium divers JP3050-55W and JV0000-01E. Can't decide which to wear and which to keep safe...I'm hard on watches, even titanium. Think I need another...anyone got an AP0600-01E for me?


----------



## Black5

Just put fresh batteries in these 2 Digi-Ana's and plan to add them to my rotation.
Both have been owned by me since new so I'm pretty attached to them.
I was a bit nervous as to whether they would fire up.
But other than a bit of massaging/alignment of the case back for the TimeTrack, both work perfectly!









Citizen New Wingman Cal. C080 
This is the original band and case with movement and bezel sourced using parts from 2 other watches I bought from ebay.
Purchased new in 1997.










Citizen Digi-Ana TimeTrack Cal. 8940
This is all original purchased new in 1981 for the princely sum of $325.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Citizen somehow manages to make two-tone watches that I like, even though I generally hate them. Also like the TimeTrack, especially the bracelet.


----------



## Deltasleep

Starting to build up my collection. First Citizen a couple weeks ago. Loving it so far.


----------



## Aydrian

My citizen on a freshly arrived Suppa adapter. Accompanying the watch is a customised Maddog strap and a Wontoncraft buckle.


----------



## watchme20

Love the Titanium Nighhawk (AS2031-57E)


----------



## watchme20




----------



## jkpa

I really love this watch.



There are so many nice Citizens in this thread. I have an itch to pick up an Eco-Drive with a lot of complications that would cost tens of thousands in an automatic. Citizen quality is very high for the price point.


----------



## actorius

jkpa said:


> I really love this watch.


What I love about the NB0040-58E is how the colour of the dial changes so much depending on the light!
Amazing watch overall!


----------



## jkpa

I absolutely agree with you. The dial is black but as the picture shows, the reflection of the blue sky is apparent.


actorius said:


> What I love about the NB0040-58E is how the colour of the dial changes so much depending on the light!
> Amazing watch overall!


----------



## jkpa

I like these two especially the first it one. What are the model numbers? 


PH68 said:


> I now only own two watches, both Citizen...
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with what I have.
> No desire to change anything at the moment.


----------



## svokaj




----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## jurgensonovic

Newest member in my collection  BM-6407


----------



## daffie

That's very sweet indeed...congrats!


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Citizen NY0046 Luminous Dial today


----------



## jurgensonovic

jkpa said:


> I like these two especially the first it one. What are the model numbers?


First one should be BJ-8000. Recently discontinuited, and very similar model is BM-6400. Models BJ-8001 and BM-6407 are the same, except sapphire glass.


----------



## jkpa

jurgensonovic said:


> First one should be BJ-8000. Recently discontinuited, and very similar model is BM-6400. Models BJ-8001 and BM-6407 are the same, except sapphire glass.


Great info. Thanks!


----------



## vinataba

My citizen.


----------



## Stensbjerg

I just Got my first Citizen a Promaster 1000m (autozilla)
a great watch that gives my MM600 much box time.


----------



## Munchie

My 4 Citizens

NP4020-51A

















BM8180-03E









BN0100-51E

















BM6400-00e


----------



## svokaj

Arrived yesterday


----------



## rfortson

Just got my first vintage Citizen, the 67-901193k Challenge Timer from 1977. Gorgeous watch, and in great shape. Couldn't figure out how to size the bracelet, so I put it on a black strap (have a rally strap coming soon). Put a Swiss/German name on the dial, and you could add a zero to the price, at least.

IMAG0289 by fortsonre, on Flickr

IMAG0299 by fortsonre, on Flickr

POD26-365 by fortsonre, on Flickr


----------



## rwood8600

Just got this in the post today - been after one of these for years


----------



## Gerry.GEG

I've got a bunch but this one is my fav for now


----------



## JC63

My first post on WUS with my first Citizen ... Limited Edition Chrono Time AT


----------



## kapeee

Here's mine.


----------



## vinataba

My homemade strap.


----------



## Revo

Just joined - my first post!

My BZ0016-50E Grand Complication

Just picked it up - my first Citizen and first watch I've ever bought myself. I'm still waiting on the extra links to come from Citizen so I can get it sized to my (large) wrist.


----------



## BarisKiris

Revo said:


> Just joined - my first post!
> 
> My BZ0016-50E Grand Complication
> 
> Just picked it up - my first Citizen and first watch I've ever bought myself. I'm still waiting on the extra links to come from Citizen so I can get it sized to my (large) wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2836154


A very good choice. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ToniDaTyga

These are my babies...


----------



## mcnabbanov

just got my favorite new Citizen. Love everything about this watch, has the sweet engraved caseback too as a JDM model


----------



## echto

My first Citizen. I think it's silly I need to play with the crown to use some of the watch functions but other than that I am enjoying the watch.


----------



## Aydrian

A Citizen on my way home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudeski

i have a citizen eco-drive can anyone here help its gold toned white dial single date gold numbering on dial and beneath the 6 has numbering e111-s039369 the expansion band on every link says speidel/citizen


----------



## T. Wong

NY2300 villa car by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## watchenthusiast3000

These are some nice citizens .


----------



## GreenWater

Skyhawk JR3000-51F


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen AT4010-50E today.


----------



## Kapp

kc1001 said:


> I thought I was the only one who had this watch LOL:-d:-d:-d.|>|>|>


I have one too.


----------



## fadofa

My old (1974) Citizen 62-6198 divers watch with a Tissot bracelet.


----------



## T. Wong

NY2300 villa car by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen AP1031-18E moon phase (Rahul Dravid collection)


----------



## jkpa

AT8014-57A Eco-Drive World Chrono A-T came in today from a fellow WUS member


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Citizen NY0046 (luminous dial) on shark mesh bracelet today.


----------



## Bonzo0

My, new to me, Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Tough 7828-H09971 TA
... Any info on it would be appreciated!


----------



## RuslanS

Bonzo0 said:


> My, new to me, Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Tough 7828-H09971 TA
> ... Any info on it would be appreciated!


Model is AP0600-01e, there is also Japan model PMU56-2371/PMU56-2373 with different dial text.
Just google Citizen Ray Mears


----------



## edysson

T. Wong said:


> NY2300 villa car by blingmeister, on Flickr


How old is the watch?


----------



## edysson

edysson said:


> How old is the watch?


Was serviced? How reliable it is?


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen BL9000 eco drive, perpetual calendar, minute repeater, dual time, alarm, sapphire glass ...


----------



## Slonie

New arrival!

-Slonie


----------



## Slonie

Bonzo0 said:


> My, new to me, Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Tough 7828-H09971 TA
> ... Any info on it would be appreciated!


The only info I have is that this is a perfect watch (well, maybe in GMT form) for a few people... Love the no-nonsense design, knurled crown, and one-piece case. A keeper for sure!
I would love something like this with an internal timing bezel. Done and done.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Pretty happy with this 62-6198 from 1976...

As found...





















After a little TLC...


----------



## jwolfram

-jwolfram


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## roadie

New Citizen Military


----------



## kluanghitam




----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## Carretera18

Bullhead

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

my new blue eco prime.. and admirer :-D


----------



## Seppia

CB0120-55e










I wrote a quick review here as I could not find many info on this watch here on the forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1701386


----------



## Tomgbw

BN151


----------



## dan55

^^ wish i had one of those :-D


----------



## mannal




----------



## aegon




----------



## b.watcher

chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen


my Little citizen Family


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen AW1360 Aviator


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Some of my Citizens chillin' in the box


----------



## dan55

nice.. the blue orca is cool


----------



## aafanatic

On a Citizen run. I can't get enough! Eco-Dweller


----------



## jdmfetish

aafanatic said:


> On a Citizen run. I can't get enough! Eco-Dweller


your not kidding

i got the citizen flu BAD


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Saolhawk JR4054-56E


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Sailhawk JR4037-04E


----------



## charger123

Mitch,
What is the model number of the last watch you posted? Thanks!

Matt


----------



## aafanatic

J-Class BM8334










Matchy Matchy with my Girlfriend!


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen SMP (Infusion BN0030-71E)


----------



## aafanatic

CTO 2.0 AW1130-04A (my guilty pleasure)


----------



## HIPdeluxe

62-6198 May '76.


----------



## BarracksSi

aafanatic, I only recognize one of those. Are the others discontinued, or not available in the US?


----------



## BRad704

The only 2 I have right now...


----------



## dan55

good combo imo :-D


----------



## LuisR

cool color match.... this lume


----------



## ribbit

Cool watch and car  Great


----------



## dan55

100% match there...cool


----------



## BarisKiris

BRad704 said:


> The only 2 I have right now...
> 
> View attachment 3441042
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441034


I really liked that Chrono with Panda dials, and it's Arabic numbers. Is it 1/100seconds? What model is it?


----------



## BRad704

BarisKiris said:


> I really liked that Chrono with Panda dials, and it's Arabic numbers. Is it 1/100seconds? What model is it?


Thanks, I've only been able to find a few references online, but it is a Calibre 0610 from the late 90's. I think they only made them from 1996-98.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76

A few of my current favorites... Ecozilla, Altichron and new Aqualand Depth Meter (rose gold model).


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55

eco prime and coffee time :-D


----------



## jerj

dan55 said:


> eco prime and coffee time :-D


That's a good life you've got there!


----------



## dan55

thanks


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Stef_




----------



## DiveCon2007

Aqualand AY5024-07W


----------



## felipefuda

My 3 aqualands










Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## EricWells

Just got her.


----------



## dan55

it's the blue one :-D


----------



## Dansak

First post, Forum is a great source of information btw.


greenshot


----------



## Warren-B

A few pics of 4 of the 5 I have

New Scuba Fin bought recently








Used Scuba Fin I found in a junk shop








Promaster picked up recently as well








And another Promaster snaffled from the same junk shop!


----------



## GPTS

Love my Citizens.


----------



## dan55

Warren-B said:


> A few pics of 4 of the 5 I have
> 
> New Scuba Fin bought recently
> View attachment 3511186
> 
> 
> Used Scuba Fin I found in a junk shop
> View attachment 3511194
> 
> 
> Promaster picked up recently as well
> View attachment 3511210
> 
> 
> And another Promaster snaffled from the same junk shop!
> View attachment 3511234


cool .. think I need to visit your junk shop!


----------



## Warren-B

dan55 said:


> cool .. think I need to visit your junk shop!


Never seen a watch in there before and then 3 come along at once!


----------



## lexotamilf

Dansak said:


> First post, Forum is a great source of information btw.
> 
> 
> greenshot


Which model is this?


----------



## BarisKiris

Shopping Mall diving with my Citizen BJ2120-07E.


----------



## dan55




----------



## Dansak

lexotamilf said:


> Which model is this?


BN0148-54E


jpg images


----------



## cbrmike

Here's one you don't see very often










beside my 7c43-7010 for size comparison


----------



## Ahriman4891

dan55 said:


>


This is a handsome watch! A couple questions if you don't mind:
1) Where is the minute counter for the chronograph?
2) What's the model number?


----------



## dan55

thanks 

im not sure about the chrono hand sorry :/
its a BL8120-01E


----------



## Terribleone

My first post here and my first "decent" watch that isn't a G-Shock. I love it. Wears really nice and light with the nato strap. Now on the hunt for an automatic.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

Ahriman4891 said:


> This is a handsome watch! A couple questions if you don't mind:
> 1) Where is the minute counter for the chronograph?
> 2) What's the model number?


...only perpetual calendar, alarm and GMT time...i think so


----------



## Ahriman4891

dan55 said:


> thanks
> 
> im not sure about the chrono hand sorry :/
> its a BL8120-01E





galliano said:


> ...only perpetual calendar, alarm and GMT time...i think so


Thanks!


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

Promaster on the hirsch carbon...


----------



## wysanz

[ATTACH said:


> 3571290[/ATTACH]
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Your lovely watch has a sibling here...


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## CasioVibe

wysanz said:


> [ATTACH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3571290[/ATTACH]
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Your lovely watch has a sibling here...
> View attachment 3572322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572330
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572346
> 
> 
> 
> The sibling looks fantastic on a nato  awesome watch!
> 
> Sent from my  using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Roadhog

Here's my assortment . . .


----------



## Kshaa

Just one


----------



## dan55

Roadhog said:


> Here's my assortment . . .


great collection there


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159

Promaster JP2000. This watch been with me more than 10 years. Also the watch got me kick started with interest in watches way before I can earn my own dollar ...️


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerj

Took my 04H to the beach yesterday, but strangely enough didn't use it in the water...




































Summer's coming, though.


----------



## cadguy

Nice bracelet. I have the JP2008 version, and looking for something similar. Where did you get yours?


XR159 said:


> Promaster JP2000. This watch been with me more than 10 years. Also the watch got me kick started with interest in watches way before I can earn my own dollar ...️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159

cadguy said:


> Nice bracelet. I have the JP2008 version, and looking for something similar. Where did you get yours?


Hi Cadguy, I pick this up years ago from a Sunday market. The bracelet is unbranded and happen to fit the lug width. 
You can get the original citizen bracelet from the link below. The bracelet is specially made for this model. They are in Germany and ship globally. I was about to buy from them till I stumbled across this substitute by chance. Hope this helps. ️️. 
If you happen to buy from them mind posting some wrist shot. Tq 

http://www.benzing-versand.de/product_info.php/info/p112141_CITIZEN-Metallband-Aqualand-Classic.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pietervn

Got this one a week ago

Pete


----------



## aafanatic

Oooppps! Just got a couple more.

Calibre 8700 Diver










Citizen SMP TT










Another Sailhawk


----------



## cary9719

*Perfect watch. AT9010-52e. Never a problem, have owned it for the last 3 months. Bought from Jomashop for $287.








*


----------



## vortex968

Citizen Signature Grand Classic.


----------



## jkpa

vortex968 said:


> Citizen Signature Grand Classic.
> View attachment 3716690


Have the same with black dial. They do not get enough credit on the forum IMO. Fantastic quality and terrific value.


----------



## Narf CC

*One of them, Ecozilla.*


----------



## Concretecow

Here are mine. Bit of a rubbish photo = poor light and cr*p iPad camera. L to R Ecodrive Chrono, 1980's Titanium Chrono, Ecodrive Titanium.

actually, the 80's one doesn't run - I went to get a new battery, and the guy showed me that although the "winder" will move the date, at the second position, it won't move the hands. Not sure why, it's sat in a box in a drawer for 10 years. It was the first purchase with my first month's salary back in 1986. Cost me 75% of my monthly wage. I'd like to get it fixed - I know it's not worth it monetary wise, but, sentimental value and all that, and I still like the look of it...... Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## tygrysastyl

Hello all,Here are my Citizens. Freshly done pictures just for this audience here. Presenting them in order of purchase.1. Simple Chronograph. Bought retail at sale.


















2. Classic. Bought on eBay. Simple and accurate.


















3. Eco-Drive. Bought on eBay. Amazing quality of build.


















That's all. Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## BarisKiris

I just got this Citizen NY2300 yesterday. 








Main features of the watch:
Most affordable automatic 200m diver's watch (for only $125 brand new) along with Orient Mako/Ray series. 
Strong Lume, Unidirectional Pepsi Bezel, Screw-down crown, Day/Date windows, nice Chapter Ring with Arabic hour numbers. 
Wears very comfortable & light on wrist, and it doesn't look small, even on my large wrist.


----------



## D3tw1ng

My one and only Citizen....for now. Love this piece. It's been getting a lot of wrist time over the past 6 months or so.


----------



## ZENSKX781

Wearing my excalibur today!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## dan55

the one on the left looks amazing! :-D


----------



## dan55

prime espresso


----------



## olticker




----------



## jerseyb

Doesn't get much wrist time anymore but I used to wear it all the time. over 10 years old and still ticking


----------



## brentrice1

cary9719 said:


> *Perfect watch. AT9010-52e. Never a problem, have owned it for the last 3 months. Bought from Jomashop for $287.
> View attachment 3666746
> 
> 
> *


I picked up the AT9010-28F (black crocodile band with orange stitching) on the Bay for 315 a few weeks ago. I think I have received a compliment every time I have worn it. Love it.


----------



## 00110010000010011001

NY0054-04E










BN085-01E










BJ2111-08E


----------



## ghorn11

PH68 said:


> I now only own two watches, both Citizen...
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with what I have.
> No desire to change anything at the moment.


Would you mind sharing the model of the top one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thethirdrowe

Delicious AT4010-50e


----------



## fordy964

NY6021-51e 200m Diver - Automatic Miyota 8203 21j. The standard bracelet is very good but its goes very well on a Nato. Camo today.


----------



## vladg

My 15+ years old Citizen. Model? Gift from my father. This watch has seen a lot of abuse. Last 10 years its spent in the "whateverelsewhoneedthisgarbage" box.
My wife wanted to get rid of this "good" box. I manage to salvage few items  . I have expose it to sun light and it running amazingly true. +- few second a day.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## CasioVibe

Citizen JP3020


----------



## jkpa

GC today


----------



## CasioVibe

Citizen JY0010-50E Eco-Drive "Skyhawk A-T" Titanium Watch.


----------



## soundman_roo

My collection!


----------



## SC-Texas

Went out yesterday. Wore an ecodrive



















And. some video of the day:


----------



## Ahriman4891

My only Citizen:


----------



## Aydrian

A Prospex in support of Singapore.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## cary9719

AT9010-52e on leather strap


----------



## patchief

Eco-drive/titanium...just purchased yesterday


----------



## andre1

Citizen promaster aquland limited edition .









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Ploprof928

best regards, Frank


----------



## andre1

The zilla is amazing !!


----------



## Thethirdrowe

JDM model PMD56-2951. It is every bit as amazing as I thought it would be. Added bonus: I ordered it from Rakuten on Friday morning and had it in my hands at 10 am Monday morning. From Japan!



This is _easily_ the strongest lume I've ever had on a watch. Picture was taken about 3 mins after walking inside from a cloudy day. It's readable when I wake up in the morning, and the character layout allows for almost zero guesswork with sleepy and confused eyes.


----------



## lsimpson50

My ~25 year old Citizen. Just had it serviced by the Torrance CA service center. Amazing customer attention.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Cool watch! I don't know why Citizen doesn't reissue these, I think they'd find enough buyers. Then again, they probably do their market research...


----------



## jmar1980

Hello from Chania Greece


----------



## yuv1611

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmar1980




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## felipefuda

26 years old

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm

I'm mainly a Seiko guy but amongst my non-Seikos I do have one Citizen.
I was never really that keen on the mock 'gator(?) pattern leather strap it came with but I'm much happier with this one I've recently switched to. It's a very fine texture nylon fabric on a leather backing.








When I found them on ebay I was keen to check one out but there wasn't the 22mm I needed for this CA0020-05E listed. I ordered another size to try it on another watch but the seller *ratstrap* accidentally sent this 22mm size one before realising his mistake and sending the size I ordered. Since I'd been able to make use of it and was very pleased with it I offered to pay for it as well but he wouldn't have it, so the least I could do was give him a plug here.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Eco-Driven

The Endeavor Series... loving mine so far!!! 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thethirdrowe




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Not worn this for a while


----------



## Black5

Time-Track

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Hasaf

Both Purchased in China


----------



## andre1

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## dan55




----------



## Richyb86

Anyone seen my model before with the red detail on the titanium model. The model is at4010-50f as I can't see it anywhere on the Internet apart from where I bought it?


----------



## Camrok

Before and after Yobokies Domed Crystal.


----------



## LorenzoG

67-9313 (from 1977)


----------



## jmar1980

LorenzoG said:


> 67-9313 (from 1977)


Great piece!


----------



## ricardomfs

Only have one, recently traded here, and it's a awesome watch.


----------



## LorenzoG

jmar1980 said:


> Great piece!


thanks alot jmar1980!


----------



## rdwatch

Here's an old America's Cup watch I got back in the early 90's. It runs, but needs some work. If anyone can recommend someone who might be able to repair it, I'd welcome any suggestions. Citizen U.S. could not fix it they said, but who knows? Never hurts to ask....


----------



## SndyDrmmr

2015 Citizen Calendrier BU2021-51L. I picked this up after a watch wearing hiatus.


----------



## dan55

Used ny0040 fab!


----------



## Paperlantern

Not the greatest photo, my phone is almost 3 years old, so forgive me. First and only Citizen in my collection. Love it so far.


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## SC-Texas

My octagon










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin_vtwin

New here, so posting a couple pics.

Here's my ecodrive (have also another, older Ti one. no pic of that.. )










Also have a brand new SKX009 and a Junkers auto.


----------



## Black5

My circa 1980's wingman with the newer method I track time zones...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo

Here's one of my Divers: JP2000-08E


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing my new Citizen Attesa BY0074-50E. The Duratect titanium coating is scratch proof, but also looks gorgeous.


----------



## Stensbjerg

Here is my Citizen in summer dress.


----------



## jkpa

The fabulous Grand Classic. Seriously worth twice its MSRP, yet you can find it for much less than MSRP. Amazing value for money.


----------



## norsairius

Posted this pic in a thread introducing myself recently, but thought I'd share here too!








From left to right:
-Hand-me-down watch from my older brother 
-Birthday gift from my fiancée (now wife)
-Gift from my grandfather

I have the papers for the last two somewhere, but not for the one I got from my brother.

These watches all have sentimental value to me and I and plan to keep them, well, forever. If anyone can help me identify them though, I'd appreciate it! At least until I can locate the papers for those last two, haha.


----------



## Kashbadash

First post on the forum. A few pics of my Citizen watches below:

Campanola NZ0000-58W

















Campanola CTR57-1001









Citizen Attesa BY0040-51F









Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels JR3090-58L


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## lsuwhodat




----------



## Cabatisto

My First. I guess it's not going to be long alone..LOL


----------



## DELORTO

The legendary 4x4


----------



## mcnabbanov

JDM promaster


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## mcnabbanov

just got this nice JDM ecodrive in the mail yesterday. put it on a seiko nylon for now for whatever reason, even though I liked it on the original bracelet


----------



## lexotamilf

mcnabbanov said:


> just got this nice JDM ecodrive in the mail yesterday. put it on a seiko nylon for now for whatever reason, even though I liked it on the original bracelet


Model?


----------



## Sabresoft

JDM Attesa: 








A trio of Skyhawks:




















A Campanola:








An Independant:








And a World Chronograph:








Oh, and a Satellite Wave Air (don't have my own pic yet, so courtesy of Citizen):


----------



## Mark II

Citizen Exceed CB3000-51E


----------



## Mark II

lexotamilf said:


> Model?


What is this model?


----------



## Mark II

mcnabbanov said:


> just got this nice JDM ecodrive in the mail yesterday. put it on a seiko nylon for now for whatever reason, even though I liked it on the original bracelet


Sorry, I meant this model. What is it please ?


----------



## BarracksSi

Mark II said:


> Citizen Exceed CB3000-51E
> 
> View attachment 4701866


Dang. Where is this sold?

I have to be honest, Citizen's tendency to throw all kinds of visual clutter on their US-bound A-T watches disappoints me. I thought my CB0020-50E was the cleanest dial I would find with the atomic sync feature. That CB3000 looks so grown-up, though, I would recommend it to anyone over mine.

Pic for comparison (I had posted this many, many pages ago) --


----------



## mcnabbanov

b-)


----------



## mcnabbanov

lexotamilf said:


> Model?





Mark II said:


> Sorry, I meant this model. What is it please ?


Alterna VO10-6611H

good luck finding one ;-) took me almost a year to find a reasonably priced one in good condition


----------



## spopinski

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 4520090


Why they don't continue to update this series is beyond my comprehension.

Beautiful piece 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark II

BarracksSi said:


> Dang. Where is this sold?
> 
> I have to be honest, Citizen's tendency to throw all kinds of visual clutter on their US-bound A-T watches disappoints me. I thought my CB0020-50E was the cleanest dial I would find with the atomic sync feature. That CB3000 looks so grown-up, though, I would recommend it to anyone over mine.
> 
> Pic for comparison (I had posted this many, many pages ago) --


Hi.

I got mine on Yahoo.jp and it is second hand so quite cheap I thought at about £250 + auction charges + import duties + shipping etc. It's quite small too at approx 37 - 38mm which is the size I prefer.


----------



## Mark II

mcnabbanov said:


> Alterna VO10-6611H
> 
> good luck finding one ;-) took me almost a year to find a reasonably priced one in good condition


Thank you for that information. And I thought I had enough RC watches !!!!!!


----------



## asianmoomoo

Richyb86 said:


> View attachment 4494954
> 
> 
> Anyone seen my model before with the red detail on the titanium model. The model is at4010-50f as I can't see it anywhere on the Internet apart from where I bought it?


I thought the titanium only came in blue details not red? I have the blue one...


----------



## BarracksSi

Mark II said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got mine on Yahoo.jp and it is second hand so quite cheap I thought at about £250 + auction charges + import duties + shipping etc. It's quite small too at approx *37 - 38mm* which is the size I prefer.


That makes it even better. Nice find. Kinda wish I had discovered it three years ago before my wife bought mine.


----------



## Kilovolt

Last week on top of Passo Spluga between Italy and Switzerland. This is the max elevation reached until now by my Altichron: 2110 m (approx 7,000')


----------



## BarracksSi

Kilovolt said:


> Last week on top of Passo Spluga between Italy and Switzerland. This is the max elevation reached until now by my Altichron: 2110 m (approx 7,000')


I finally figured it out!

Subdial - 2000m, orange hand - 100m, yellow hand - 10m. That's pretty cool.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## AdrianCol

Happy Friday!


----------



## reggie747

CTQ57-0955


----------



## Cocas

My citizen today. About opening a durian fruit.


----------



## jay7264

Heres mine


----------



## SC-Texas

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jay7264

This Is what I'm wearing until I get my citizen fixed


----------



## cairoanan

My only one









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

My couple.


----------



## Monocrom

Changed the strap a little while back to another black leather one (Fossil brand), but the watch itself has been going strong since late 2010.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

61-6231 January '73...


----------



## HIPdeluxe

62-6198 May '76...


----------



## kristo

HIPdeluxe said:


> 62-6198 May '76...
> 
> View attachment 5470706


I really wish these would show up more often...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## aegon

Citizen PMV65-2271


----------



## Biggles3

Got this BL5446-01E in a trade and initially planned to sell it on...until it arrived. Very nice, AR coated sapphire and croc leather strap plus beautiful detailing, will wear and enjoy myself.


----------



## AdrianCol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Chester Drawers

a


----------



## Chester Drawers

dan55 said:


> Used ny0040 fab!


At least we can be sure the Citizen is accurate.


----------



## BarracksSi

Chester Drawers said:


> At least we can be sure the Citizen is accurate.


Too soon?

Nah. Never "too soon". :-d


----------



## bigclive2011

Lug adapters on!! Yeah leather baby!!


----------



## Silvertouran

Heres my one and only


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Highness 36000bph 'HI-BEAT' July '71...


----------



## wpaul281

My Collection


----------



## arttylux

Here are mine:








Nighthawk beater with leather nato









NY0040/5 with Zulu. Waiting for a Pepsi bezel insert. 









Don't remember what this is called.









AW0010-01E with Swiss flag nato.









My NY0040 again, now with a polka dot nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dobber72




----------



## Carlibr8

My Fave Citizen. Love the colour


----------



## Azilla21

Nice collections


----------



## harald-hans

Limited edition ...


----------



## Azilla21

Beauties


----------



## Carlibr8

Today's Citizen.


----------



## arttylux

Carlibr8 said:


> Today's Citizen.
> 
> View attachment 5585449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585465


Really nice! What is it called?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

arttylux said:


> Really nice! What is it called?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And is it automatic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arttylux

Carretera18 said:


> And is it automatic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an Eco-drive. So not automatic, but charged by light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlibr8

arttylux said:


> Really nice! What is it called?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your interest. it's a Quartz. Here are the numbers.


----------



## Carretera18

Arttylux,

Thanks for answer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## SwingModern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosis

These are all really nice

[Posted to achieve minimum 10 posts before photo posting privileges]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailmix

here's my 3 at the moment. i've had the perpetual calendar since '07. i can't imagine i will ever part with it. the rmc is my daily wear. the carbon diver is when i want something other than a tool watch.


----------



## felipefuda

Enviado de meu LG-D855 usando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## goody2141

My two current Citizens

AN0880-57A, will probably be put up for sale soon though



And

Alterna Vo10-6611


----------



## SC-Texas

It's. Citizen Signature Friday




















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## actorius

goody2141 said:


> Alterna Vo10-6611


What a beauty!!


----------



## Raist1




----------



## Black5

Taking the dogs for a walk with my Wingman C080

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## halaku




----------



## JohnM67

NY0040 & NY 2300:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5688666


I love the fact that we collect everything from Panerai to Citizen  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## roylacuna

Wearing these Eco's alternately.


----------



## durhamcockney

These are my two currently














Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sick-boy

Just picked this ca0255-01e up for £69. Never worn, complete with original strap, 2 x Nato (black/beige) and 1 x rubber strap. My first Citizen eco and I'm well happy with it.


----------



## reggie747




----------



## NovaDad




----------



## WichitaViajero

Citizen Signature grand Classic automatic on a blue leather strap


----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice looking watch!



reggie747 said:


> View attachment 5727194


----------



## scufutz

Citizen Al0024


----------



## scufutz

Citizen AS4020-52E


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## SC-Texas

A vintage Citizen Chrono from the 70s and a vintage bible from 1950s Kuwait









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yugi Darmawan

Using my citizen today...


----------



## actorius

Straight outta...
...the post office!


----------



## wadefish




----------



## TimeWatcher00




----------



## reggie747




----------



## Biggles3

JW0104 just arrived, very impressed!


----------



## Maddog1970

My Blue Angel A-T on a funky NATO strap.....love it!


----------



## Maddog1970

skylinegtr_34 said:


> View attachment 5601233
> love the nighthawk....IMHO one of the best Citizens ever


----------



## Tenchi

Hi Forum,

Recently revived 1st gen. Navihawk reporting!










Cheers to fellow 1st gen. Navihawk owners out there! ?


----------



## goody2141

I think I've posted this before, but newer pics

vo10-6611


----------



## yankeexpress

Citizen Windsurfer


----------



## SC-Texas

Today is a Citizen Skeleton day.









Took the boys to the donut shop for a late breakfast

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arttylux

SC-Texas said:


> Today is a Citizen Skeleton day.
> 
> View attachment 5929978
> 
> 
> Took the boys to the donut shop for a late breakfast
> 
> View attachment 5929994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5930010
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Damn, that looks goooood!

The watches are not to bad as well.... ;-)


----------



## SC-Texas

That was the best doughnut I have can remember eating in years

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jackowacko

My Megazilla!


----------



## drift_wood

reggie747 said:


> View attachment 5860122


Newbie here, what's the model? I really like the style.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the regular strap...actually kinda like it...a little stiff to start, but easy enough to wear in.


----------



## Maddog1970

Given the bizarre 23.5mm band (on my Blue Angel A-T, pic above) and strange curve to the spring bars, outside a NATO, anyone have any suggestions for an alternate band?


----------



## Cocas

My citizen collection so far.


----------



## filcord

My Excalibur


----------



## GaryK30

Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter Chronograph (BJ2128-05E)








Promaster "Excalibur" Diver (BN0100-00E)








Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T (AT8020-03L)








Also have a BV1085-06E (not pictured).


----------



## Jun32

Just to share my Citizen Promaster Blue Eagle.


----------



## Pete_JBK

Welcome to WUS Jun32 and thanks for sharing. Very interesting Citizen you have there.


----------



## Jun32

Hi Pete_JBK, I'm glad to be here. Really enjoy and admiring all precious watches showcased by fellow citizen owners. Tot it's time for me to share too


----------



## Battou62

I don't have one of these yet, but I will


----------



## whywhysee

Citizen Promaster GMT with a DIY blast job.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats

Citizen Signature Grand Classic on a Hirsch Duke









Sent via carrier pigeon ASCII


----------



## Mike123456

1976 Diver 8500. I just got some Nato straps which I am keen to try.

Mike


----------



## Pete_JBK

I have just joined the "Altichron Club"  .... BN4026-09F


----------



## Jun32

New matching grey zulu strap for this blue eagle. Happy weekend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jamal_GT

hi, my first and only Citizen, hope not the last.


----------



## jamal_GT

I add another to my collection.


----------



## Jun32

Another citizen from my collection: Wingman Quattro Chronograph.


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## Nanjin

Just got this last weekend in Osaka. VO10-6772F Citizen Eco Drive Alterna. Loving the blue bezel on this chronograph!


----------



## Maddog1970

My new nighthawk on a NATO


----------



## Maddog1970

My other citizen.....Blue Angel A-T


----------



## Mike123456

Jun32 said:


> New matching grey zulu strap for this blue eagle. Happy weekend


Beautiful!


----------



## Jun32

Hi Mike, thanks for your compliments. I tried it out with black or dark blue strap Zulu but grey colour match perfectly. Have a nice weekend, my friend


----------



## Jun32

The more the merrier, just can't get enough of Ecozilla  It may be huge in size but quite comfortable sitting on wrist, especially with the original factory fitting stainless steel strap. Have a nice weekend, all bros here.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Myrrhman

i really love mine ...









... and i'm certain there will be more !


----------



## grapedrink

My Citizen F100 limited edition (cc2004-08e) with DLC bracelet from the cc2004-59e:


----------



## Pete_JBK

Nice looking Citizen you got there. You have those hands all lined up perfectly 

I see you are in my part of the world. My Skyhawk AT synced last night, again. I usually get a low signal but it syncs most nights. That's an 8K trip from JJY!!

How's yours doing ?? I had to try different parts of the house before it would sync.



grapedrink said:


> My Citizen F100 limited edition (cc2004-08e) with DLC bracelet from the cc2004-59e:
> 
> View attachment 6163658


----------



## Pete_JBK

-- Double Posted again!! --


----------



## harald-hans

The new one on a NATO-Strap ...


----------



## grapedrink

Pete_JBK said:


> Nice looking Citizen you got there. You have those hands all lined up perfectly
> 
> I see you are in my part of the world. My Skyhawk AT synced last night, again. I usually get a low signal but it syncs most nights. That's an 8K trip from JJY!!
> 
> How's yours doing ?? I had to try different parts of the house before it would sync.


Hello! Thank you, I appreciate it! I didn't realise the hands thing till you mentioned it  I used the light level gauge function which moves all the hands from 1 - 6, with 1 indicating the lowest level of ambient light that can provide a charge to the watch. As you can see in the picture the main hands are showing a level 1 (low level of charging) and the small hand at the days dial is showing that the watch is fully charged.

I had a radio controlled watch before this satellite watch and was amazed that it also received a sync pretty much every night!! How lucky aye  Glad to hear you get the sync also! The radio controlled watches are so reliable and robust. They keep near perfect time everyday thanks to the automatic nightly syncing.

This satellite watch syncs very fast and on demand. I can sync it by standing at the window and pointing it at a slight angle towards the sky. Amazing technology. If I am outside it syncs in about 6 seconds. I synced today while in Kew (stepped outside the office for a breather) and it finishing syncing in about 4 seconds! Those GPS Satellite watches (F900) that Citizen recently released take it a step further being able to receive both positioning and time via Satellite! Love Citizens' unending innovation and design improvement 
Good to hear your Skyhawk is still going strong, very well designed, robust watches. A nice extra that it syncs too. Being Eco Drive is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Pete_JBK

grapedrink said:


> Hello! Thank you, I appreciate it! I didn't realise the hands thing till you mentioned it  I used the light level gauge function which moves all the hands from 1 - 6, with 1 indicating the lowest level of ambient light that can provide a charge to the watch. As you can see in the picture the main hands are showing a level 1 (low level of charging) and the small hand at the days dial is showing that the watch is fully charged.
> 
> I had a radio controlled watch before this satellite watch and was amazed that it also received a sync pretty much every night!! How lucky aye  Glad to hear you get the sync also! The radio controlled watches are so reliable and robust. They keep near perfect time everyday thanks to the automatic nightly syncing.
> 
> This satellite watch syncs very fast and on demand. I can sync it by standing at the window and pointing it at a slight angle towards the sky. Amazing technology. If I am outside it syncs in about 6 seconds. I synced today while in Kew (stepped outside the office for a breather) and it finishing syncing in about 4 seconds! Those GPS Satellite watches (F900) that Citizen recently released take it a step further being able to receive both positioning and time via Satellite! Love Citizens' unending innovation and design improvement
> Good to hear your Skyhawk is still going strong, very well designed, robust watches. A nice extra that it syncs too. Being Eco Drive is just icing on the cake!


Ah! ... I didn't pick up on the fact that it has a Satellite RX ... that's awesome ... nuffin like having the correct time on your wrist ... and your one just does it faster ... sweet 

And the moving of the hands thing ... that's a neat trick to optimize the solar real-estate. That's a nice watch indeed. You have no excuse to be late to the office now ;-)

Cheers ... Pete


----------



## fiskadoro

This is my old-school Citizen Chronograph Automatic (8110a movement)


----------



## Trampoline

grapedrink said:


> My Citizen F100 limited edition (cc2004-08e) with DLC bracelet from the cc2004-59e:
> 
> View attachment 6163658


Wow this looks fantastic. I'm not a fan of the white rubber strap that ships with the limited ed, but the black bracelet really looks good with the blue city markings. Well wear!


----------



## 1434

Citizen CB0020-50 Perpetual AT

I don't wear it on the bracelet much, but it photographs better. Thumbs up to this Citizen on a Hirsch Liberty!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## norsairius

harald-hans said:


> The new one on a NATO-Strap ...


Seriously, I can't get over how cool this watch looks. I'm jealous!



1434 said:


> View attachment 6179338
> 
> Citizen CB0020-50 Perpetual AT
> 
> I don't wear it on the bracelet much, but it photographs better. Thumbs up to this Citizen on a Hirsch Liberty!


I picked up this exact same watch recently! It's been amazing! It's at the upper end of what I can pull off on my 6.5" wrist, but it wears very comfortably.

























I think we may need a thread for people to share AT/radio controlled watches!


----------



## 1434

At first, I was worried that the bezel on the CB0020-50 was too busy with all of the city codes and time zones. But after wearing it, I very often use it to simply reference what time it is in other cities at moment's glance. I've yet to travel internationally with it, or really make use of that feature. That said, it is a simple bit of extra info that none of my other analogs have.

Plus, the Atomic synchronization is the real icing on the cake. Outside of my Atomic G's, it is my only watch where I truly know what time it actually is.


----------



## BarracksSi

Looks like it's as good a time as any to repost my own CB0020-50. First nice watch that my wife bought for me, back in 2012.


----------



## harald-hans

Here is my Citizen Promaster ALTICHRON on a NATO-Strap ...


----------



## SC-Texas

The latest bullhead








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Kilovolt

SC-Texas said:


> The latest bullhead


Same here, arrived yesterday:


----------



## DBT

at4008-51e on leather strap


----------



## kenv11

Robert Swan


----------



## Jun32

Hi Kenv11, your Robert Swan titanium watch is so well kept in mint condition... :blush:


----------



## dcnpatience

I scrolled back through several months of posts, and didn't see this Citizen Chrono-Time AT on anyone else's wrist. This has been basically my daily wear watch since I bought it six years ago.

I travel on business five days a week, and the conceit is that from my seat in Coach (or sometimes First Class, if I get upgraded) I could help the pilot with the slide rule to calculate fuel consumption or airspeed or something. Mostly I like this watch for the quick timezone change and the atomic clock updates.









I usually wear it on the OEM bracelet, but I occasionally put it on a Hirsch black leather strap with red stitching, and I have a red Perlon strap coming this week for a pop of color.

This is such a good watch that I reach for it every day over every other in my collection. However, seeing the Nighthawks on so many people's wrists has made me a little homesick -- I kinda wish I hadn't sold mine a couple years ago.


----------



## kenv11

Jun32 said:


> Hi Kenv11, your Robert Swan titanium watch is so well kept in mint condition... :blush:


Thanks, Jun32!

Yes it is)


----------



## stylus

Citizen Marinaut Titanium - Eco Drive


----------



## Rocat

My Excalibur on a Bond Nato but it now sits on a Hirsch Liberty. Also a BN-0151 is inbound.


----------



## w4tchnut

A couple of mine, Promaster diver and the Navihawk. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Heres my Aqualand






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

Mike123456 said:


> 1976 Diver 8500. I just got some Nato straps which I am keen to try.
> 
> Mike


Here it is with the Bond NATO. One of my favorite watches to wear..


----------



## HIPdeluxe

1976 62-6198...


----------



## Mike123456

HIPdeluxe said:


> 1976 62-6198...
> 
> View attachment 6222025


I had one of these for many years and it "disappeared". I will own another one. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Trampoline

Delighted with my latest addition, Citizen Satellite Wave GPS Chronograph CC9015-71E.

It's hard to capture in photo but the finish on the titanium bracelet is really superb, with the smaller side panels on each link being highly polished.
3-second satellite time sync works very, very well, plus the hands really zip around when they are adjusting.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## emonje




----------



## fendushi

Loving these 2 at the moment:


----------



## Impulse

Citizen NY2300


----------



## dfivered

perpetual calendar


----------



## dcnpatience

Got a bunch of new straps in this week from Cheapest NATO Straps, including this red Perlon for my Chrono-Time AT Eco-Drive (shown here in transit in the Delta SkyClub):


----------



## The Artist

Hi guys couldn't resist this one


----------



## fendushi

Testing this one out as my work watch, so far so good!


----------



## yourturn.id

Citizen Dolphin Diver 200m


----------



## yourturn.id

Citizen Dolphin Diver 200m ... now you see it


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Love this late '60s 'bit o' bling'!


----------



## filcord

This landed a few days back


----------



## goody2141




----------



## jaturungkabart

l can't even remember last time l wristed 
the plastic in the glass is for avoiding scratches
c201-s65807
8n2055
gn4s

l don't even know what model is that but it was a gift l earned from my mom in 2007 when l was 15 and l was invited to a debut party for the first time. you know trying to make a great first sight impression. l hope it's not fake because it was the cheaper model in the store


----------



## dasmi




----------



## Pete_JBK

That is a beautiful piece ... [drool]



HIPdeluxe said:


> Love this late '60s 'bit o' bling'!
> 
> View attachment 6325218
> 
> 
> View attachment 6325242


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Pete_JBK said:


> That is a beautiful piece ... [drool]


Thanks Pete...it's boxed as well!


----------



## Pete_JBK

And beautifully presented too ... win-win !!



HIPdeluxe said:


> Thanks Pete...it's boxed as well!
> 
> View attachment 6364993
> 
> 
> View attachment 6365001


----------



## Alis66

Eco-Drive.


----------



## mstermx

I'm a Citizen here.


----------



## mjoranga




----------



## jalak




----------



## dspt

I also have a younger brother of this one







and a few vintage ones


----------



## mplsabdullah

Recently switched the SS bracelet for a Hirsch Knight.


----------



## reggie747

This on my wrist tonight (older pic)


----------



## BarracksSi

reggie747, that's a great shot. If people only knew how awesome of a movement it had...


----------



## reggie747

BarracksSi said:


> reggie747, that's a great shot. If people only knew how awesome of a movement it had...


Thanks bud, It does have some cleverness inside.
Here's another......with his Ti cousin too


----------



## AntFarm

Citizen makes a great watch... I really love the ones I own.

My most recent purchase. My Ray Mears.





This one I have up for sale but I do still own it...


----------



## Tomgbw

New entry


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Early '60s 17j Manual Wind 'Homer'...


----------



## hooliganjrs

Been looking for an Orca for ages and finally snagged a LNIB example on the titanium bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cristitegzes

All I need is a manual for it !


----------



## fendushi

Super Titanium, Sapphire Crystal, Sweeping seconds hand, Made in Japan... I couldn't ask for anything more.



Edit:
The pics below are not mine, I wish I have the camera to take these beautiful shots of the watch:


----------



## marozi

Here is my Citizen Navihawk on a white perlon strap from Crown and Buckle. The watch came with a steel mesh strap, but it's too flashy for me, atleast for every day wear. 

I love this watch. The only drawback is the digital window contains the timer and chronograph. The placement of the window makes it difficult to read during the hours between 3 and 5, and between the minutes of 15 and 23 due to the hands covering the window. 

I love the atomic time feature and all the different calculations that the bezel can perform. 

It's my favorite watch so far.


----------



## Blarpie

Just curious, how often do you use the watch to perform calculations? And what were those calculations?


----------



## marozi

Not often, it's more of a party trick. But multiplication, division, determining gas mileage...conversions...it does a lot, but in a digital age it's quicker to use your phone. Still, it's a neat feature.


----------



## Blarpie

Well, if it's not useful then it's essentially decoration. I just can't get into that much decoration on my wrist.

And I especially can't get into it when that much decoration interferes with the one function the watch does provide -- telling the time!


----------



## marozi

The hands work perfectly, but to each their own. The thread is about showing your Citizen, and so I did.


----------



## Black5

Blarpie said:


> Well, if it's not useful then it's essentially decoration. I just can't get into that much decoration on my wrist.
> 
> And I especially can't get into it when that much decoration interferes with the one function the watch does provide -- telling the time!


Just to clarify.
Keep in mind that these watches were designed as essentially for use "in the feild" and are popular with pilots, sailors etc, who can't always have direct access to a phone or a computing device for various reasons and being able to make a quick calculation on the fly by rotating a bezel is enormously useful in those circumstances.

Rotating the bezel doesn't interfere at all with telling the time, telling the time (via the hands), obscures some of the other (digital) functions.
(A problem solved in the Skyhawk which can move the hands out of the way if necessary).

Yes, a lot of people buy them because they like the style, but they are first and foremost a very functional tool.

Hope that helps.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## actorius

fendushi said:


>


Excellent choice!


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## ThingsThatTick




----------



## raveen




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## aguilaba

Citizen Wingman from the late 1990s on a bund of my own design and construction.


----------



## drgnclwk

My old eco drive from around '05 hadn't seen wrist action in years so i swapped out the metal bracelet for a leather nato recently.


----------



## Alansmithee

Cost me £135 in a sale!


----------



## Alansmithee

Seven hours later it just died with no warning ! Never had this problem with Casio solar watches.


----------



## Monocrom

Alansmithee said:


> Seven hours later it just died with no warning ! Never had this problem with Casio solar watches.


It may have been sitting in a dark drawer or canbinet for awhile. Leave it on the window sill for a few days so it can soak up some sunlight.


----------



## Black5

Giving the Wingman C080 a run for a few days.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Black5 said:


> Giving the Wingman C080 a run for a few days.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

AnR_classyStore said:


> Classic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
25 years later, it's still one of my favourites...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## AnR_classyStore

Found NOS few days back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id

Vintage Citizen Dolphin Diver .... city dive with this one


----------



## yuv1611

yourturn.id said:


> Vintage Citizen Dolphin Diver .... city dive with this one
> 
> View attachment 6586962


That's perfection in my book

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Jan. '65 Auto Dater UNI 40m (with it's '64 SilverWave 'brother from another mother')... :-d


----------



## SwingModern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adisabeba

Hi.My Citizen.
Bm6400.
Cb0020.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Latest addition to the team


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

The only Citizen I've ever owned. I want to get an Eco Drive.


----------



## HammyMan37

Put this pretty dressy looking but simple citizen on a NATO strap. I only liked it on the chincy bracelet. Love it on the new strap!


----------



## HammyMan37

I messed up


----------



## HammyMan37

Have no idea why this triple posted


----------



## CTS-V

HammyMan37 said:


> I messed up


Nice touch w/the NATO strap!

Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## rmeron

Left to right, NY0040-09E on a Watchado bracelet, the EcoZilla on a SteVral bracelet, BN0151-17L and last the BN0000-04H. All execellent watches.My small collection of Citizens:



























https://www.watchuseek.com/members/rmeron/albums/citizens/


----------



## HammyMan37

CTS-V said:


> Nice touch w/the NATO strap!
> 
> Where did you get the strap from?


Thank you. I love the look of it. It's a Hadley Roma NATO.


----------



## Bluejacket

Citizen AR AW1151-04E on a Nato


----------



## cairoanan

Prime on blue NATO


----------



## dasmi

Arrived yesterday. Yes, my NATO is installed backwards.


----------



## Black5

Citizen TimeTrack from the 80's.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## cfw

cairoanan said:


> Prime on blue NATO


Thats a stunning watch, whats its model no

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## cairoanan

cfw said:


> Thats a stunning watch, whats its model no
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's the BN0151-09L. 
Eco-drive Promaster Professional.


----------



## Rainhard

View attachment 6723514
View attachment 6723530


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E, Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels, Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L, Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver


----------



## CristiT




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## marvin

My limited edition


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## w4tchnut

Navihawk on a Panatime strap














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## toy4x

Wife bought me this for my birthday / Christmas

















AT402102L - E650


----------



## hns-panama

My old eyes needed larger hands so the Citizen Service Center here did the deed along with a new crystal.

Then, I was inspired by Clockwork Synergy's RAF strap.


----------



## BarracksSi

hns-panama said:


> My old eyes needed larger hands so the Citizen Service Center here did the deed along with a new crystal.


That's pretty cool. Was it due for a checkup on the seals and you said, "Hey, while you've got it, how about different hands?" or, well, how did you arrange for it?


----------



## Stelyos

Royal Marines LE


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hns-panama

Pretty much. That and the lume was getting old. More so that I had to actually focus on the watch to read the time rather then just a glance like before. I simply asked for them to replace the hands. They came up with them. The service center is in Panama City so that part was easier.

Parts are getting rougher to source. Not fun for one of my favorite watches.



BarracksSi said:


> That's pretty cool. Was it due for a checkup on the seals and you said, "Hey, while you've got it, how about different hands?" or, well, how did you arrange for it?


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Drumguy

Here`s mine.


----------



## ToneSavvy

My first...hopefully not my last.


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## BA1970

AntFarm said:


> Citizen makes a great watch... I really love the ones I own.
> 
> My most recent purchase. My Ray Mears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I have up for sale but I do still own it...


I've never seen that 300 meter pro diver model before. Is it vintage?


----------



## trailmix

just picked up a grand touring for a good deal or this would have been my next. so, i suppose it is still the next. haha

good looking watch.



Stelyos said:


> Royal Marines LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## reggie747

A shot from when it arrived to me some months ago. It looks a lot worse for wear now, it's my daily work beater (in the construction trade)


----------



## anabuki




----------



## w4tchnut

My very first Citizen, Skyhawk circa ??
Still going strong. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

My wedding watch my wife bought for me. Was on a ugly pale green canvas strap but it worked for our beach wedding. I like it much better on this!


----------



## Stelyos

AntFarm said:


>


my royal marines looks like an homage to yours.


----------



## marvin

I love this watch


----------



## wadefish




----------



## james.fort

Citizen 6100-R01037 found it when my grandfather passed away.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Wldct69




----------



## watch_i_geek

Here's mine, Perpetual Chronograph AT4008-51E


----------



## Carretera18

Citizen Bullhead 8110 by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Robotaz

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## tygrysastyl

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Wow, this is something you don't see everyday. Very cool and interesting looking watch.


----------



## Robotaz

tygrysastyl said:


> Wow, this is something you don't see everyday. Very cool and interesting looking watch.


Thanks. Altichron Cirrus. Metric and standard unit version on both the LE and the regular. This is the metric LE.


----------



## BarracksSi

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 6915378





Robotaz said:


>


Again, examples of how Citizen works to appeal to an extremely wide spectrum of buyers. And in consecutive posts, too.


----------



## marvin

My latetes


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Definitely one of my favorites in my collection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## ViperGuy

What kind of prison tattoos are those!?



Drumguy4all said:


> Here`s mine.


----------



## CTS-V

Robotaz said:


> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Nice!!! Is that an older model of the Altimeter?


----------



## Robotaz

CTS-V said:


> Nice!!! Is that an older model of the Altimeter?


Altichron Cirrus


----------



## Relo60

Going Solar


----------



## SC-Texas

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## StupidNinja




----------



## SC-Texas

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## SC-Texas

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## marvin

I'm loving this one


----------



## keithmidson

One of my favourites!


----------



## felipefuda

Enviado de meu SM-T110 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Old school !!!
Citizen TimeTrack from 1987 today.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## w4tchnut

The Navihawk, made for traveling!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

New to me - 1975 Citizen Challenge Timer


----------



## cortez

Altichron Cirrus Limited Edition (#278 of 500) 😀









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu_p1

don't try this at home kids... got a nasty case scratch from that stone
View attachment 7114594


----------



## CTS-V

cortez said:


> Altichron Cirrus Limited Edition (#278 of 500) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Sharp! BTW....how accurate is the altimeter?


----------



## cortez

CTS-V said:


> Sharp! BTW....how accurate is the altimeter?


It's close... +- 50 ft with my unscientific tests. When I'm in San Francisco the watch had been very accurate. Largest variances occurred when I was in Denver. If I recalibrate before measuring accuracy is very good. ☺

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navanod

Sad in the rain.






Bright in the sun.






Chill in the shade.


----------



## Cocas

NB2000-51E today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Which Panda wore it better?  
(pic by @j0nathanp77)


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Watch your wristwatch

TradeKraft said:


>


Like the strap!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

jdanefrantz said:


> Like the strap!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's from Crown & Buckle, I think they call it the phalanx.


----------



## onomato

Let go of my Nighthawk a while back to a fellow wis, didn't really sit on my slimmer wrist too well. Recently received this guy and I'm pretty pleased! Quite different from my usual black dial theme


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Received this one last week: Promaster Sky BY0080-57E (a JDM model). Eco-Drive, radio-controlled, Duratect-coated titanium.


----------



## Sackett

My Sailhawk


----------



## Falco 67

Two with automatic movement:

NY0040








NY2300








and my first EcoDrive, CB1070-56l


----------



## muchacho_

My latest citizen 

Citizen BN0150-10E by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## savagespawn

New strap


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Love my Citizen chrono


----------



## Raym0016

Citizen Signature GT Sport. MB1030-56E.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## Watch your wristwatch

savagespawn said:


> View attachment 7271370
> 
> New strap


What model is that!?

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Forestrunner

Love my Citizen. After many years finally the strap is giving way. Mind you still and awesome watch that has seen much abuse and I even ran a few ultra marathons with it.


----------



## savagespawn

jdanefrantz said:


> What model is that!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note


Citizen, BY0100 on a HNS 2 piece nylon strap. It's a radio quartz and it automatically had the correct date on March 1st!


----------



## Kris The Swede




----------



## Sevenmack

Citizen Calibre 9000 minute repeater, now on a new Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## ScootingCat

Hot off the brown truck today. Eco-Drive AT0200-05E chrono. Swapped out the hideous green canvas monstrosity it came with for a brown Hadley-Roma oil tanned strap.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Friday! Citizen Signature Grand Complication BZ0004-59A


----------



## ismiv

My vintage promaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aCreative

Eco Drive BL5400-52A. I've owned this watch for about five years now and absolutely love it.


----------



## Mil6161

Love it


----------



## dasmi

Mil6161 said:


> Love it


What model is that?


----------



## Mil6161

dasmi said:


> What model is that?


BL1258-53L


----------



## ScootingCat

Prime on 59S-05173 bracelet:


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## brawijaya80

Im a Citizen!!!


----------



## itsajobar

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7376498
> 
> 
> Im a Citizen!!!


I love this photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7376498
> 
> 
> Im a Citizen!!!


Loving it! 
I call this: My Eco-Dweller


----------



## marvin

New ecozilla


----------



## felipefuda

Enviado de meu LG-D855 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

http://[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/lZQBXHa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sanfong

My second Ecodrive.










Sent from my SH-01G using Tapatalk


----------



## olticker

The fantastic Citizen Attesa.


----------



## igorIV

Citizen AT4008


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen Newmaster day/date


----------



## Robden

Anyone seen or know about this logo?


----------



## ScootingCat

Robden said:


> Anyone seen or know about this logo?


Do a Google Images search for "citizen square custom" and you'll see a bunch of similar watches with that logo. Looked a bit wonky at first glance but it looks like the logo on all the other square customs.


----------



## reefer110

AT2100-09E Chronograph


----------



## Robden

ScootingCat said:


> Do a Google Images search for "citizen square custom" and you'll see a bunch of similar watches with that logo. Looked a bit wonky at first glance but it looks like the logo on all the other square customs.


Yeah thanks for that. I had found them but nothing about who's logo it is.


----------



## GaryK30

I previously posted pics of my other four Citizens (BN0100-00E, BJ2128-05E, AT8020-03L, BY0080-57E).

This one -- a BV1085-06E -- is the first Citizen I bought, about three years ago. It's one of my most readable watches. It's thin, lightweight and very comfortable to wear. It looks even better in person. It's hard to get good photos of black watches. I think this model is discontinued now.


----------



## Kashbadash

olticker said:


> The fantastic Citizen Attesa.
> 
> View attachment 7474954


Great choice! I have the black bezel version (BY0040-51F) and I wear it all the time. The Attesa is just so cool.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

I really like the simplicity of the  BV1085-06E. The red seconds hand is provides a nice contrast.


----------



## zsoltst

Hi, here's mine: CA0550-52e.


----------



## rmkather

BL1270-58E







There are many things I like about this watch. The hands are perfectly sized for one.


----------



## igorIV

My AT4008-51E.


----------



## ScootingCat

Finally got around to resizing the bracelet on this one today. BM6770-51E (Azteca as its called on the Citizen Mexico site).


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## savagespawn

Nighthawk


----------



## lewie




----------



## Markoni BG

Not mine, but just trying it out at the AD, as i was getting the watch as a present for my dad, but he decided to go with new Monster SRP307, so i got him that one. But i must admit, this blue version is very nice looking piece and very good buy here in Serbia, as the price here at AD is about 170€ (180$usd) with 5 year warranty.


----------



## whoa

Only have the one! But what a watch!










Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## lewie

Almost forgot this


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I have 2-an Eco Drive and an automatic.


----------



## cairoanan

Newly acquired full lume 9w


----------



## Gannicus

Dougboy said:


> First post, first citizen watch
> 
> View attachment 1537863


What watch is this?


----------



## 72BSXII

Ecozilla BJ8050-08E








Navihawk JY8030-83E








Blues Angels Sklyhawk JY0040-59L








CA0130-58A on Rally Strap








AW1365-01H on Camo Nylon








NP3010-00A








NJ0010-55E








NY0040-09E and 09W brothers on Nylon straps


----------



## trailmix

View attachment 7645330
View attachment 7645338

my current rotation.


----------



## Chrono_Paul

I currently have three:





















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

On my new isofrane, the strap lives up to the hype.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv

One of my vintage promaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianCol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## CTS-V

cairoanan said:


> Newly acquired full lume 9w


Nice...let's see the lume!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen world time BR0010









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20

Just in. PMD56-2952, JDM, Eco-Drive, radio-controlled (Japan only), perpetual calendar, titanium Duratect case + bracelet, anti-magnetic, slightly domed sapphire crystal, WR 200 m, 41 mm diameter, 100 g.
Great presence on wrist. Good size and weight. Perfect grab-and-go toolwatch. Happy as a kid on Christmas


----------



## BarisKiris

paj20 said:


> Just in. PMD56-2952, JDM, Eco-Drive, radio-controlled (Japan only), perpetual calendar, titanium Duratect case + bracelet, anti-magnetic, slightly domed sapphire crystal, WR 200 m, 41 mm diameter, 100 g.
> Great presence on wrist. Good size and weight. Perfect grab-and-go toolwatch. Happy as a kid on Christmas
> View attachment 7674058


Nice. That's also a monocoque case watch, no?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20

To be honest, I don't know. There is no screws, no slots to unscrew the rear, but there seems to be a slot to un-pop the cover..

Photo from the web:


----------



## pamaro

Since saturday on my wrist. Im in love with the dial.


----------



## BarisKiris

Today wearing the most affordable minute repeater watch in the market. This nice Citizen watch also comes with eco-drive, perpetual calendar, dual time, alarm functions and a sapphire crystal. If it wasn't for the Japanese watch industry, we would be seeing 5 digit figure price tag, on a similar spec Swiss watch.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

A very interesting layout. I've not seen that before.


----------



## Tickstart

Aqualand in service in the 90's by swedish UN-forces practising for the balkan wars!


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen Attesa









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

May not say Citizen on the dial, but it's a rebranded calibre 8500 Eco Drive.


----------



## Hasaf

This one just arrived, a GMT-B876-H23621-TA.


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Kris The Swede

PMU56 in its true element...the outdoors!


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## pietervn

Autozilla on a new ND Silicone Strap. Much more comfortable that the OEM rubber one.

Pete


----------



## Nippon Rookie

One thousand meters. That should work. The dive tables on the strap are a very nice feature.


----------



## hydrobloke

Modded Eco-Zilla

Last image shows bezel pre re-enamelling.


----------



## ScootingCat

BM8180-03E. Changed the strap to a Hadley Roma black oil tanned.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Here are mine, the square one is 17 years old now. Still keeps perfect time, still on original rechargeable cell.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen NY2300 today


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## whoa

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## TradeKraft

whoa said:


> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Great shot!


----------



## whoa

TradeKraft said:


> Great shot!


Thanks!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## T3C

New Master ... not so new now


----------



## Stryd

My first and only Citizen watch, a "must-have" watch in my smal collection!


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## mapotofu

My Citizen collection


----------



## Black5

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## BarisKiris

today wearing Citizen Attesa Direct Flight BY0074.








Made in Japan titanium body & bracelet with Duratect and Diamond Like Coating (DLC) plus the sapphire crystal, altogether prevent any wear & tear. The movement is powered by light (eco-drive) and protected against shock and magnetism as well. And it only weighs 98grams. Wonderful piece of engineering, just like a supercar, which combines lightweight (yet strong) materials, with a powerful engine.








Atomic time sync with radio signals & perpetual calendar ensures it's accuracy at all times.
On top of all, it also provides alarm, chronograph, world time and power reserve indicator functions.
Overall, such a fantastic time piece.
I just wanted to highlight some basic information for this Attesa Direct Flight series, because somehow, these new generation Attesa series don't get attention in the forum.

Cheers and nice weekend.


----------



## RFerone

Here are are my two current Citizen Eco-Drive watches.

1) Citizen Skyhawk in black with a Crown & Buckle black, grey, and orange NATO strap (best upgrade I ever did)
2) Citizen B8700 with a Crown & Buckle Collaboration Blue pebbled strap

Unfortunately my B8700 is down for the moment due to the movement failing I believe... Tried the all reset, but the hour hand just is not moving at all. I also let the watch sit in my window for 4 days to ensure the battery was fugly charge and still no luck.

These were the first two watches I ever acquired and started me on my love for the wrist game.


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Signature Flyback Chronograph AV1004-56A on FlyDragon Gator Strap:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## BarisKiris

Wingman Action (a.k.a. Black Radar) today.


----------



## Tom1970

There is my CITIZEN Automatic watch, is very poor model i recognize it, but i bought it yeasterday for 5 euros from the antique market


----------



## Skywatcher

Citizen Aqualand 









Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

pamaro said:


> Since saturday on my wrist. Im in love with the dial.


Lovely. What Citizen is that?


----------



## pamaro

Thanks. 

1022-S97199 HSB


I cant find a second one. Wish you a good hunt!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## Maddog1970

Have 2 right now, Nighthawk and Blue Angel AT, with a red bezelled Alitchron expected tomorrow!.....really liking the full lumped green diver also!


----------



## Pedronev85

Citizen Proximity









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing luminous dial Citizen NY0046 (a.k.a. lefty) today, the gold bezel version of NY0040.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just got my red Citizen Altichron........oh wow.....strap is not bad, but have put it on leather for now.......I have some seikos with dial depth, but I think this trumps them all!....really nice colours, very light and actually easy to read!......there is a lot going on on the dial, but the hands are really legible....really nice....


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing AT4010 Perpetual Chrono A/T today.


----------



## jtaka1

bn0000-01. Replacing my beater ny2300 I'm really enjoying this tough little watch. Especially the case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

Nighthawk on leather today. Loving the combo.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

Attesa today. I always come back to the green zulu with this watch.


----------



## Cadillac

AT9010-52E, contemplating a band change.


----------



## Maddog1970

Loving my Altichron on leather.....have a black PVD bracelet on the way, will post pics when it arrives....


----------



## BarisKiris

Riding on a rainy day with Citizen BN0085


----------



## jabber786

I like the mesh, really nice choice!


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## TomCen

My new Royal Marines Commando


----------



## ismiv

Vintage promaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac

From earlier today, switched up from the Seiko.


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A on Italian Rubber


----------



## Maddog1970

Different strap.....


----------



## FrankFlapjack

chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen


Recently bought my first Citizen - I would post a pic but my newbie status apparently doesn't allow me to:
*AT9010-52E World Time A-T Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch*


----------



## Cadillac

FrankFlapjack said:


> Recently bought my first Citizen - I would post a pic but my newbie status apparently doesn't allow me to:
> *AT9010-52E World Time A-T Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch*


How do you like it so far? I love mine.


----------



## ricardomfs

Maddog1970 said:


> Different strap.....
> View attachment 8203106


Where have you got this strap mate, looks awesome, I need something different and this one looks good on the watch! Can you post more pics?

Cheers


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Citizen NH7350 (Miyota 8200 movement) today.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Relo60

Eco-drive.


----------



## aafanatic

I ended up with two of these BL8070-08A's, here's the second one on Orange Italian Rubber. 
Gotta love that 8mm crown;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

ricardomfs said:


> Where have you got this strap mate, looks awesome, I need something different and this one looks good on the watch! Can you post more pics?
> 
> Cheers


So I get the majority of my straps from Strapsco (not Starpcode, although I do have some of those).....they have an eBay storefront as well as being on Amazon.....the Natos are really nice, with PVD hardware and good length.....I've got a bunch, pics below:







































The last 2 are obviously not Natos, and my Altichron is on the 2 piece leather strap today.....the grey on my SRP653 is really nice also........they all run in the $15-20 range and are amazing value, wearing really well, with no quality issues to date....highly recommend them!


----------



## w4tchnut

This one is badass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Trying my Signature Moon Phase Fly Back Chrono on some Gator:


----------



## bbselement

This is my new #1 and I'm getting that forever feeling. Running 1 second fast in 24 hours. The bracelet is the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn. Fits perfectly and doesn't bite. Citizen hit a home run with this watch. Side note: the hands are actually a 24K gold color, they're only anodized blue on top. In certain lighting they give off a golden glow on the silver white dial. Very cool.


----------



## bbselement

w4tchnut said:


> This one is badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is! :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

My current citizen family....still playing with strap options on the Altichron...


----------



## w4tchnut

A couple of additional pics of the Promaster. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New PVD engineer for my Altichron.....really, really love this watch!


----------



## Cocas

I wear this Citizen dressy automatic today.


----------



## aafanatic

Here's one I don't see often, J Class Endeavor with an octagon case and "wood plank" dial. BM8334-52E


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Aquatap

a view a my jp1060...


Salut,
Aquatap


----------



## 72BSXII

Got this one recently off the Bay.
Citizen AW1410-08E
Chucked it on a nato and I think it looks the business.
It's staying on the wrist more than most at present.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Just a couple of diver's watch.....







































































b-)​_


----------



## petersenjp

Signature Classic. Wow


----------



## andyk8




----------



## cairoanan

Full lume on bond


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Yawn! Just waking up.









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Maddog1970

Ny0040 full lume on a NATO from my VSA.....have a bond laying around and may give that a twirl tomorrow.....


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Predator22

The few I have...


----------



## Cocas

Maddog1970 said:


> Ny0040 full lume on a NATO from my VSA.....have a bond laying around and may give that a twirl tomorrow.....
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8385858&d=1465489615"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Here is my NY0040 lume shot.


----------



## ManOnTime

JDM only Promaster T004679.


----------



## DanishGirl

bbselement said:


> View attachment 8238746
> 
> 
> This is my new #1 and I'm getting that forever feeling. Running 1 second fast in 24 hours. The bracelet is the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn. Fits perfectly and doesn't bite. Citizen hit a home run with this watch. Side note: the hands are actually a 24K gold color, they're only anodized blue on top. In certain lighting they give off a golden glow on the silver white dial. Very cool.


This is a truly gorgeous watch


----------



## nordwulf

This just in today.


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Signature Titanium Moonphase Flyback Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## peterbar77

I have the same, but the limited edition version with the crocodile leather strap


----------



## peterbar77

My vintage V2 in blue..


----------



## peterbar77

And my vintage V2 in red...


----------



## peterbar77

My vintage citizen automatic day and date


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## wwarren

Titanium sapphire Eco-Drive chrono...


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## Time On My Hands

It doesn't get much wrist time, but I'm very impressed by the 4197 movement.









This was my first "big chunk o' metal" watch.


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## Jo Hande

Here my BM7251-53L Eco Drive. Very happy with it, except the "blue": In reality the color is blue-grey and not that intense, but OK.


----------



## aafanatic

Here's a minute repeater for you: Signature Grand Complication BZ0004-59A on some 'Gator.










and a moonphase: Signature Moonphase Flyback Chrono AV3006-09E on Croc'


----------



## Maddog1970

Altichron Red.....


----------



## Pro Diver

AT courtesy of TJ MAXX


----------



## bbselement

Happier with this watch rotation than any I've ever had. A modest little Citizen collection but I'm loving it!


----------



## Montag84

Citizen Promaster Excalibur BN0100-18E


----------



## ninjastyle

nordwulf said:


> This just in today.


What model is that? Thanks


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I love this citizen watch, i'm stuck between yellow or this orange one, is the lume any good?



Montag84 said:


> Citizen Promaster Excalibur BN0100-18E


----------



## Time On My Hands

My seldom-seen Eco Drive E110-S005256


----------



## eroc




----------



## bbselement




----------



## valuewatchguy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82

My Citizen:


----------



## Nolander

One I bought recently while on vacation. It's different than all my others and I like it quite a bit. 
Believe it or not, the hands and numbers are actually lumed. They glow green in the dark.


----------



## Meerkat

I have never seen that one with the black hands, white face and six o'clock seconds. 

BV1080-18A


----------



## ivanwilder

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

ivanwilder said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This is nice... Can I know what model is it?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just got this one recently, the Royal Marines Commandos Limited Edition.  Nice size at 43mm case. Simple black dial, titanium case and bracelet. Built-in diver's extension on clasp. Really nice lume. (will add pic sometime later)


----------



## ivanwilder

It is Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic NB0070-57E

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder

ivanwilder said:


> It is Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic NB0070-57E
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


On Hirsch Duke

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder

More picks

























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chowmanfu

Grand Complication on stingray.


----------



## Nolander

Meerkat said:


> I have never seen that one with the black hands, white face and six o'clock seconds.
> 
> BV1080-18A


Me neither. I was visiting London and stopped in at a watch shop where I found it. That's basically the reason I bought it- I hadn't seen this model in the US before.


----------



## new2watchuseek

Nolander said:


> One I bought recently while on vacation. It's different than all my others and I like it quite a bit.
> *Believe it or not, the hands and numbers are actually lumed*. They glow green in the dark.


Lume shot please!


----------



## pantagruel

Blue Angels.


----------



## Meerkat




----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

While out and about today I spotted this watch in one of the local second hand shops. I liked this exact watch already and considered purchase so it ended up on my wrist. Great, great Friday!

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## Meerkat

Out for some sun.


----------



## mannal

My trio hanging-out in the sun.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

ninjastyle said:


> What model is that? Thanks


Love mine. Great grab-n-go watch.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Keithcozz

*CITIZEN *_AT0200-05E

_Had my eye on this one for a while, and *amazon* _Prime Day _made it happen.

It was stupid to wait so long to get my first *CITIZEN*, as I seriously love this watch...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

trying out different bracelet


----------



## w4tchnut

Navihawk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

I did show this Citizen here before, but now it's on new strap. I think everything worked out great.

































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Digital Reap3r

Promoter Aqualand arrived today from DutyFreeIsland 

Promaster nighthawk next methinks.


----------



## ninjastyle

My 'new' Nighthawk (bought used for $90 on the 'Bay) on my 6.5" wrist. For now I'm using an old NATO that doesn't really go with it, while I try to find a nice brown leather strap


----------



## tygrysastyl

ninjastyle said:


> My 'new' Nighthawk (bought used for $90 on the 'Bay) on my 6.5" wrist. For now I'm using an old NATO that doesn't really go with it, while I try to find a nice brown leather strap


Wow! At this price this watch. Phenomenal find. Congratulations!

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## yankeexpress

Both reside in the back of a drawer as they are both broken and unrepairable. Don't drop a citizen, it may never work again.

This one still works:


----------



## rmeron

Don't know if I've already done this, but here are my Citizen's


----------



## Keithcozz

I really like my new *CITIZEN*, especially on the new ostrich NATO strap I got for it...


----------



## EcoFan

Here are my watches that I use for daily wear. This case has a hinged glass lid so these timepieces always stay charged. 







The crystal was replaced/repaired and a new movement was installed under warranty by Citizen on this one. 







I have several other watches which are not Eco-Drive/Solar so those are stored in my safe.


----------



## Atleo




----------



## paper cup

Keithcozz said:


> I really like my new *CITIZEN*, especially on the new ostrich NATO strap I got for it...


I have this watch and I have seen it in person on others; and I keep on seeing how versatile it is. Looks great on your strap.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555

AT2210-01H new arrival.
Pretty good condition.









Managed to snap one of the keepers putting it on for these shots. Out with needle n thread, as it doesn't look like replacement straps are available.


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven Davison

Last one available from Citizen UK. I love it.


----------



## Adman

Wearing my bad ass Eco-drive diver.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## 4G63T

I just recently bought similar strap as yours CAIROANAN (Post #1553), except mine is a 2 piece zulu.


----------



## Black5

Vintage wrist time with a mid-eighties Time-Track Ana-Digi today.
Only realised AFTER I took this photo that it was still set on DST so is an hour fast.
Can I go home from work early?
Lol.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Samwatch

Citzen PMX56-2811 today on an uncleseiko PU strap:







Michael


----------



## bazza.

Here my little old EcoZilla


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Titanium on leather


----------



## mjmurphy926

Limited Edition Blue Angels Titanium


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jables341

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9241842
> 
> 
> View attachment 9241858
> 
> 
> View attachment 9241866
> 
> 
> View attachment 9241874


Very cool looking Citizen.

Unique and clean dial.

Nice case design.

Good taste my friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Jables341 said:


> Very cool looking Citizen.
> 
> Unique and clean dial.
> 
> Nice case design.
> 
> Good taste my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Thank You for your kind words. 
























































- .... .- -. -.- ... ..-. --- .-. .-- .- - -.-. .... .. -. --. ;-)


----------



## anabuki

Accuracy15 days after synchronization.


----------



## vesire

Im a big citizen fan, regret selling my TI Ecozilla 















This one also got away recently








aaand i stick with this one, its a keeper
















with the pitahaya strap


----------



## madtazr

This will be sent to my little brother as soon as I get BN-0150.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## horolicious




----------



## kuaka

Promaster Sky in it's natural environment


----------



## Schoenzy

I love this one, it's a popular watch for good reason. I might have to save for a promaster sky next.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## boz80

My first Citizen arrived yesterday. Very happy with it so far. =)









Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

A Senior Citizen watch. Just giving some love to the least worn in my collection.


----------



## ninjastyle

Schoenzy said:


> View attachment 9335634
> I love this one, it's a popular watch for good reason. I might have to save for a promaster sky next.


What strap is that? I've had difficulties finding leather straps that will fit my Nighthawk...


----------



## krokodil

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## anabuki




----------



## HIPdeluxe

Dec. '71 68-5372 (L) & May '76 62-6198 (R)...


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> Accuracy15 days after synchronization.
> 
> View attachment 9274962
> 
> 
> View attachment 9274978
> 
> 
> View attachment 9274994


============================================================================================

30 days left...















not bad... ;-)


----------



## anabuki

30 days after synchro.


----------



## mauiguy




----------



## ehansen

PMT56


----------



## sudip

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## joe51




----------



## Jables341

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888

Promaster Sky Titanium JDM


----------



## runs with scissors

Eco-Drive Skyhawk A-T on a burgundy Zulu strap with PVD rings/buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloger

Shadowhawk standing by..


----------



## Pachoe

Was looking for this one since years ago and finally found one in great shape;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

2100 Titanium


----------



## Mistrz17

Hello , it
my Citizen


----------



## Meerkat




----------



## hasto092

My newest purchase. Got it today at a great price, but as happens, saw it cheaper at two other places since. D'oh. 

Anyhoo, I'm waiting on some adapters from suppaparts so I can swap out the rubber strap. Loving it thus far.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## SC-Texas

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r

Was playing with camera modes today while wearing my faithful NY2300.
Pretty surprised with how these came out.








--------------------------------------------


----------



## Micky

Great pictures, shmaiz3r!

Mine didn't turn out that well, but here they are anyway 

























No matter what band/bracelet I put on the Promaster, it's just a little too small for my taste 

But I'll keep it anyway (bought it a couple of years ago).


----------



## Deity42

Like to break this out on Fridays.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SC-Texas

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

My BN-0151 is long gone. The Excalibur lives on still in my collection.

Here is the SS Ecozilla that was added a while back. It's on adapters (obviously) and wearing a Hadley Roma MS-855.










Rocat said:


> My Excalibur on a Bond Nato but it now sits on a Hirsch Liberty. Also a BN-0151 is inbound.
> View attachment 6214457


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## NorthMac

harald-hans said:


>


Harald-Hans - now that is a beautifully coordinated NATO strap! Really sets off your Altichron. That is the only watch of that size I could actually see myself using; the ultimate ABC watch.


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you very much ...


----------



## AndiH71

My Citizen-Watches are:








































Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wolfpacker79

Here are mine.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

New band for this guy today.


----------



## Justind97

Wearing this baby today...


----------



## jmar1980

New kid on the block


----------



## TelagaWarna

my excalibur


----------



## Mike K.

My one and only Citizen...


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just got my sixth Citizen in the mail today. I love the quality if Citizens. They have the nicest, easiest to open bracelet clasps of any watches I own. The one I received today is my fourth radio-controlled Eco-Drive watch. Here are my watches, not in the order that they were acquired.


Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H










Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L









Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E









Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L









Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







(Not my photo - watch just came today)
​


----------



## Hardrivejack

Just got the two.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

Got this last Tuesday and love it!


----------



## tam pak yu

countingseconds said:


> Got this last Tuesday and love it!


May I know what model is it? And the size ? Please

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## webdiddy

I got my last photo removed due to having a knife in the photo.
What looks to be a knife in this photo is actually a spring loaded comb.


----------



## gaopa

I have the blue dial version of this Citizen ECO as well as this black one. Both are new to my collection and I'm enjoying both of them. The lume is fantastic on both watches and the adjustable clasp on the Citizen bracelet is a very nice feature, IMHO.


----------



## lewie

This arrived this week - broken stem so off to citizen uk for an estimate


----------



## countingseconds

tam pak yu said:


> May I know what model is it? And the size ? Please
> 
> Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


Sorry for my late answer. Here it is:



45mm wide and 13mm thick. Love it.


----------



## HammyMan37

My 4 yr old wedding watch on a new NATO.


----------



## olticker




----------



## new2watchuseek

gaopa said:


> I have the blue dial version of this Citizen ECO as well as this black one. Both are new to my collection and I'm enjoying both of them. The lume is fantastic on both watches and the adjustable clasp on the Citizen bracelet is a very nice feature, IMHO.


Great shots. It looks awesome on Nato!


----------



## Black5

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## anabuki




----------



## bow

I love brown...


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayhem421

Got the Nighthawk Havana on some leather today.


----------



## bow

AS2020


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## bow




----------



## Mason Delpino

Here's my collection!
They are actually in order, from left to right, of most worn to least worn (though least worn doesn't mean it gets neglected!). If you have any questions about what models are pictured, feel free to ask! Also, if you have any questions about how I like any of them (especially if you're thinking about buying one), feel free to ask as well. Though if you're wondering, they're great! 



















































P.S. Sorry for the sideways shots of each watch..
P.P.S. Ignore the fact that my rose-gold Citizen is in a Casio box- I was too lazy to dig up the box for the Citizen


----------



## AndiH71

countingseconds said:


>


Can you give me the Name or Number of the Diver?

Great? Congrats.........

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## bow




----------



## horolicious




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## bigdhornfan

New perlon strap. Digging it a lot.


----------



## bow




----------



## w4tchnut

bow said:


>


Wow, the Orca looks great on that strap. 
Is that a custom strap and where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandSurfer




----------



## anabuki




----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburgh1066

Here's my AT4008-51E

:


----------



## fendushi

Here are some of mine:


----------



## nordland_nl




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Eggsy

NY0040 on black nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C

Honeymoon period still

A660










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## lewie

It's waiting for me at home- back from Citizen


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Bedtime...









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

fendushi said:


> Here are some of mine:


Really like this one. May I know its model number? Thanks

EDIT: Found it - BM8475-34E


----------



## countingseconds

Sunny Sunday:


----------



## PowerChucker

I only have 1 so far. This is actually my second, I had traded my first and then missed it because it's such a great watch , so after a couple months I found another one on the forums for a real low price. BN0-151









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwe1

BM8476-23E


----------



## househalfman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcl78

Brand new Promaster Altichron with Strapcode 22mm Super Engineer II bracelet. Definitely an excellent piece. Just retired my Citizen Eco Titanium diver after 12 years of flawless service.


----------



## countingseconds

December first, another sunny day


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino

Which model is this? It looks awesome!


----------



## AntonisCh

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup

Mason Delpino said:


> Which model is this? It looks awesome!


Were you asking about mine? It's a BN0141-53E.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just a little update to my October 30, 2016 post. My pictures of my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E below:
















My Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e, a TJ Maxx find.








​


----------



## anabuki

Titanium + leather + canvas


----------



## kirkschroder

BL0001 on a hirsch liberty strap. my favorite watch.


----------



## audz95

My early Christmas gift to myself! LOVE this watch...


----------



## Cocas

My Citizen Automatic Multi-hands Calendar


----------



## JanW




----------



## USMC0321

Not pretty anymore; still dependable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schoenzy

ninjastyle said:


> What strap is that? I've had difficulties finding leather straps that will fit my Nighthawk...


It's a tan nato from crown and buckle and I darkened it a bit with Proofhide. I don't think they have this one any longer, wish they did. It is a tight fit and I had to remove the bars to squeeze it on.


----------



## jwe1

my only Citizen diver Citizen NY0040-17L


----------



## hi_bri

I'll throw in a vintage:

Citizen Deluxe - The Parawater:








Unfortunately the caseback markings are largely invisible due to a prior polish so I won't bother showing that.

Apparently the first Japanese "Waterproof" watch.

A nice article about it:

https://vintagecitizenwatches.com/2014/11/02/citizen-parawater-the-parawater/

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## countingseconds

My one and only Citizen:


----------



## AndiH71

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 10277562


Great!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## atlcal

New around here, the start of my Citizen collection.


----------



## Sirbusman

Got my wife a titanium eco drive for xmas gift 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious




----------



## cfw

Ecozilla for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Not sure why I have one of these (but then again I have two Seiko 6618-8001s - different dials):

Citizen Shine 4-300017TA Braille Watch from the 1960s:









Cool button to access dial at 2 o'clock unlike the lift up of the Seiko 6618:








Must be NOS since the sticker's still on the back and it's suprisingly in great shape:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Exer

:-!


----------



## centurionavre

Hi,

My latest piece so happens to be a Citizen.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## branl33

Bought this from a fellow forumer


----------



## ninjastyle

branl33 said:


> Bought this from a fellow forumer


Ooh what model is that?


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Fawkesguy

Both of these came in this week. 

Apologies for the dust.......

*PMV65-2271:*




































*BJ7010-59E:*


----------



## yankeexpress

The Citizen part is inside


----------



## pyddet

I'm new here. I've only been collecting since July, but I've already caught the Seiko/Citizen bug pretty badly.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Just changed the crystal on my Citizen Crystron LCD 60-1012. Mine was quite scratched up and finally found a less scratched up one to replace it with.









Of historical interest as it was apparently the world's first LCD watch with day of the week indicator.

The only LCD in my collection since I chanced upon it but it was really hard to set the time as the crown needs to be advanced forward or back to change the hour, minutes when fully out and for day/day of week when in mid position. Very finicky but at the time they didn't realize you could just add extra buttons to do the settings.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## will1970

Traded a g-shock Riseman for tos Citizen. It came with a black strap but I purchased a burgundy strap for it. I still have my good ol g-shock square and a Casio MDV106 Classic quartz 200m diver (pretty value priced watches) but I like this one.










Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kb-no

I've got two Citizens; both of them Eco-drives:









To the left a BM8476-23EE, representing the most recent addition to my modest watch collection. I didn't like the canvas strap it came with, so I put a Nato on it.

The one to the right is around ten years old, and has been carried daily for the better part of those years. Very reliable and excellent accuracy. It came with a nice bracelet, but when several cotter pins started to creep out, the bracelet was replaced with a Zulu strap I had laying around. I might try to rebuild the bracelet with new pins...


----------



## swatpup

One of my favorite watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino

swatpup said:


> One of my favorite watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites, too! I'll own one someday haha.


----------



## Mason Delpino

swatpup said:


> One of my favorite watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites, too! I'll own one someday haha.


----------



## jkpa

swatpup said:


> One of my favorite watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what the model number?


----------



## Mason Delpino

jkpa said:


> what the model number?


 It's the BN0141-53E


----------



## jaliya48

C300 Navihawk


----------



## will1970

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Just put the bracelet back on the PMD56-2951 after having worn it on cordovan for the fall.


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## hi_bri

Yet another vintage...

Eco-Drive owner's here's your grand-pa...

Citizen Crystron Solar 4-861060:

















I believe Citizen Caliber 8620 was Japan's first solar in 1976. Seiko came out with their version a year later.

Base on serial, mine dates a bit later at January 1977.

Finally had the time to revive it. It was a non-running and at first my watchmaker placed a 301 battery and disabled the recharging unit by removing one screw. Worked fine but I wanted to get the recharging system to work. After a bit of research, I was able to get a Varta V15H rechargable cell (it fits a bit smaller) and get the recharging unit to work again. Balance in the solar world has been restored!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## branl33

ninjastyle said:


> Ooh what model is that?


Citizen Men's BL1258-53L The Signature Collection Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar


----------



## jwe1

here is my NY0040-17L.


----------



## hi_bri

I'll post this in the Citizen section since it houses Citizen movement.

This is a Shellman Grand Complication Classic.

Uses a Citizen movement that is also featured in the Camponola.

Got this pre-owned since I'm not sure if I would pay full retail for a ultra high-end quartz watch but I have to say it's quite well built with a nice Guilloche dial. I saw some watches recently from Tenshodo (a jeweler/model train seller) that look almost exactly the same.

These are lesser known microbrands with mainly a Japanese presence but worthwhile to show:









Sticker still on the caseback:








Has minute repeater, perpetual calendar, moonphase, day/date, second time zone, chronograph - hence, Grand Complication!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Brian: I also own this watch. I am very pleased with the quality, design, and value that Shellman offers. I preferred the metal bracelet. Currently, they only offer leather straps.


----------



## hi_bri

Nippon Rookie said:


> Brian: I also own this watch. I am very pleased with the quality, design, and value that Shellman offers. I preferred the metal bracelet. Currently, they only offer leather straps.


I've got the older model box set so I do have the bracelet. I should install it as yours looks very sharp on the bracelet ;-)

-Brian


----------



## watchmysix

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

..an old one from early 80's...Purchased NIB without instructions !!. Complicated complications ..(no pin-4 buttons)...big discount...nobody could set it !! "pre-computer" days so no online help. Took about 1 mo to figure it out. Jewelers still stumped on setting when installing new battery. I LOVE this chrono w/pearlescent subdials !! 






...An Eco-Drive _Stiletto..._


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Time In: If you can provide some information on the Citizen Alarm Chronograph WR(model #, info on watch case), I may be able to find something here in Japan.


----------



## Phariance




----------



## bjkadron

Broke out my ecodrive Chrono today. I don't wear it a lot, but felt like something different today.


----------



## Ziptie

Sedi said:


> Only one Citizen in the collection at the moment - Eco-Drive model BM6831
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Love my BM6831 as well. 








And my newest acquisition and oldest watch, a Promaster Land Tough PMX56-2591 from 2002. Notice how clean the bezel is after _fifteen_ years. Duratect works.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo

BL8130 & NP4020


----------



## electorn

I have the GTS out for an airing today, super bit of engineering in my eyes.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Fagyallo: That is very interesting. I have never seen a watch that shows the month in Japanese. I have only seen some Seiko divers' watches with a Japanese day display.


----------



## Mike_1

This is pleasingly classical. Could you share the model number, please?



Deity42 said:


> New band for this guy today.
> 
> View attachment 9731410


----------



## Ossamanity

you guys I need some advice, my eco drive perpetual calendar is not charging fully it is a sentimental piece to me so it's a box queen.I took it out recently and kept it in sunlight for two days, wore it for a week and even kept it under a table lamp for two days but it's still not fully charging. What can I do about it? or if anyone can point me towards a relevant thread that will be great. 
thanks


----------



## Mike_1

I believe you might need to think about changing the battery. Someone with more eco-drive experience will be along soon to tell you more, I'm sure.



Ossamanity said:


> you guys I need some advice, my eco drive perpetual calendar is not charging fully it is a sentimental piece to me so it's a box queen.I took it out recently and kept it in sunlight for two days, wore it for a week and even kept it under a table lamp for two days but it's still not fully charging. What can I do about it? or if anyone can point me towards a relevant thread that will be great.
> thanks


----------



## Mason Delpino

Ossamanity said:


> you guys I need some advice, my eco drive perpetual calendar is not charging fully it is a sentimental piece to me so it's a box queen.I took it out recently and kept it in sunlight for two days, wore it for a week and even kept it under a table lamp for two days but it's still not fully charging. What can I do about it? or if anyone can point me towards a relevant thread that will be great.
> thanks


 Yeah, if it doesn't tick at all after being in the light, the battery is probably dead- you CAN change it yourself, there's a vid on YouTube of a guy doing it (there's a special rechargeable battery you would need to buy), and after he changes it the watch starts to tick right away (in two second intervals because the battery isn't charged up all the way). Or you could take it to a Citizen authorized service center and see what they say.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Vintage Citizen Aqualand C023 on Gas Gas Bones


----------



## branl33

Citizen 5503 Titanium Diver


----------



## anabuki




----------



## branl33

Another 3 more on their way as I'm typing.


----------



## Ossamanity

Mason Delpino said:


> Yeah, if it doesn't tick at all after being in the light, the battery is probably dead- you CAN change it yourself, there's a vid on YouTube of a guy doing it (there's a special rechargeable battery you would need to buy), and after he changes it the watch starts to tick right away (in two second intervals because the battery isn't charged up all the way). Or you could take it to a Citizen authorized service center and see what they say.


Thank you. 
But I got this waych last year so I think it's still under warranty. I have the warranty card in the box but it's not filled or stamped will that still work ? I think this watch was purchased from Macy's.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds

branl33 said:


> Citizen 5503 Titanium Diver
> 
> View attachment 10843586


Handsome watch! Is it vintage? Never seen it on the market.


----------



## Mike_1

Your lume photo is fantastic!

View attachment 10849314
[/QUOTE]


----------



## branl33

countingseconds said:


> Handsome watch! Is it vintage? Never seen it on the market.


Yep, vintage predecessor of the Eco/Autozilla's. Citizen made 3 versions. 300m, 800m and for the heck of proving that they can 1300m.

I think they were small production runs, finding spare parts for repair is going to be a killer unlike Seiko vintages. And it seems Citizen authorized repair centers are not vintage friendly either. But let's cross our bridges when we get there.


----------



## RobMc

Here are my citizens.


----------



## Mason Delpino

Ossamanity said:


> Thank you.
> But I got this waych last year so I think it's still under warranty. I have the warranty card in the box but it's not filled or stamped will that still work ? I think this watch was purchased from Macy's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 I used to work at Macy's in fine jewelry (watches, basically), and we never filled out the warranty card. I think having the receipt from Macy's would be the best option, but if you can't find it or get a copy, then I'd ask Citizen directly how that works.


----------



## Ossamanity

Mason Delpino said:


> I used to work at Macy's in fine jewelry (watches, basically), and we never filled out the warranty card. I think having the receipt from Macy's would be the best option, but if you can't find it or get a copy, then I'd ask Citizen directly how that works.


Yes I have emailed Citizen. 
Thank you !

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## timseren

My trusty and super legible Citizen Orca on diving suit, just before the dive. An excellent dive watch indeed!


----------



## Black5

Brought out the Time Track Ana-Digi for some sun today.










Not doing too badly for around 30 years old...

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## TreyG870

timseren said:


> My trusty and super legible Citizen Orca on diving suit, just before the dive. An excellent dive watch indeed!
> 
> View attachment 10863649


Nice! The Orca is one of my favorite Citizens!


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## Wolfsatz

ohh yeah!

20170215_161119 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch

_A very good older Citizen diver.....

*Citizen NY2300*
on nato.....



























or sailcloth....

















b-)​_


----------



## Starrskream

FIrst post. heres mine. + A bulova


----------



## branl33

*
CITIZEN SATELLITE WAVE CC3001-01E
*


----------



## Ossamanity

I was searching for another blue face Citizen and came across this one.

Does anybody owns/owned this or have real pictures of this one?










Pic taken from internet.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_TGIF fellow WUSsies! I'm feeling blue, the good kind of blue though.......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0151-09L*



























I can hardly wait for fishing season to get started again as this is an honest to goodness great water watch.
On soft rubber strap while at play.....

















Awesome affordable dive watch.
Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Mike_1

Back to the 70's today with this:


----------



## Mason Delpino

branl33 said:


> *
> CITIZEN SATELLITE WAVE CC3001-01E
> *
> View attachment 10907561
> 
> View attachment 10907593


 Wow!! I have the non-JDM version of the F150, but I have to say, this one looks awesome! The non-JDM version (the one I have) has a black bezel with the time zones on it, and doesn't say "Made in Japan" on the back- it says "Japan Mvmt." instead.


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## kevio




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Titanium Promaster NY0054-04L


----------



## vesire




----------



## drazae

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## anabuki




----------



## G2SKIER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Starrskream




----------



## kenbond

I got this as a gift from my mother a couple years ago. However, I only got into watches a few months ago and I totally forgot I had this piece. It's not something I'd choose to buy, but I am definitely appreciating it now that I have it.


----------



## branl33

branl33 said:


> Citizen 5503 Titanium Diver
> 
> View attachment 10843586


First step in my quest for the rest of Citizen's 5503 vintage quartz diver grails, 2(3) more remain. Hopefully, I will be able to post a family reunion photo in the not too distant future. 
All pics below credit of the good ppl at uhrforum. Danke!!!

800m










1300m









And for the heck of it, their underachieving 200m ana-digi half brother


----------



## tyre777

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7017-17W


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## Nippon Rookie

That is an outstanding timepiece. Can you provide some more information and/or history?


tyre777 said:


> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073




----------



## tyre777

Nippon Rookie said:


> That is an outstanding timepiece. Can you provide some more information and/or history?


Nothing much to tell, except its my first citizen (the one that started it all), just acquired last year and was sourced from a friend... who in turn got it from a local pawnshop - watch is not NOS, used but well taken cared of and is already 50 years old. Amazing these old citizens....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyre777

This one is 55 years old this year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

One of my favorites


----------



## BevoWatch

_Here is the Pepsi version.

*Citizen NY2300-09L*









Trying on other rubber strap...


















But I think I like the look of the original rubber strap for now.


















Nice to have a little additional color...









Can't go wrong with either one, dig em both.
Nice mid-size divers. 








b-)​_


----------



## sonics

Mine says "Hello"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

sonics said:


> Mine says "Hello"
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


_Well, hello there as well. Mine on NATO...

















b-)​_


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-16F on Bund military leather. She needed light .


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Eco-Drives need attention this week .


----------



## Gannicus

A couple of recent radio controlled limited editions added to the collection:


----------



## topol2

/


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

The Dolphin diver just landed! Beautiful little watch! Perfect case size .


----------



## timseren

Was thinking about putting on my Citizen Prime, but the fishes took it!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This evening....


----------



## huwp

BJ2127-16E:


----------



## GaryK30

huwp said:


> BJ2127-16E:
> View attachment 11068970
> 
> View attachment 11068978


Nice. I have the similar BJ2128-05E.


----------



## huwp

GaryK30 said:


> Nice. I have the similar BJ2128-05E.
> 
> View attachment 11070010


Also nice! The orange/red looks great.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## mrod1108

This is my favorite Citizen watch. It came on a steel bracelet which I swapped out for this leather beauty.


----------



## branl33

Managed to find a near mint 800m Quartzilla (for lack of a better nickname). Hope to find a good 1300m and the 200m ana-digi at a reasonable price


----------



## Adman

An oldie but a goodie.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

These two are new since my last post... I also will be having 2 more eco drives on the way if things go as planned this week! Is like I'm addicted to them or something


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh




----------



## psychosan

Guys, I tried putting a nato strap which I got from natostrapco and they do not fit because they are thick but I think they are 1mm thick only.
Are curved spring bars the solution to this?

















Sent from space


----------



## Threebeansalad

I'm still lovin' this old tank -


----------



## Black5

Vintage Citizen Wingman C080









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I'm enjoying the Dolphin


----------



## Threebeansalad

Always loved this one too... although I'm debating whether it should stay or go.


----------



## Threebeansalad

branl33 said:


> Managed to find a near mint 800m Quartzilla (for lack of a better nickname). Hope to find a good 1300m and the 200m ana-digi at a reasonable price
> 
> View attachment 11091906


I've never seen that model! That's very freakin' cool! Very nice!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Oldie but goody for today, just the perfect size for me. Runs smooth, very accurate, simple and easy to read. 
Hand-wind is nice when I don't have it on so it's always ready to go. Easily one of my favorite timepiece.

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## ZM-73

The spring bars are too thick. You need to get thinner ones, 1.5mm or less.



psychosan said:


> Guys, I tried putting a nato strap which I got from natostrapco and they do not fit because they are thick but I think they are 1mm thick only.
> Are curved spring bars the solution to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from space


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

ZM-73 said:


> The spring bars are too thick. You need to get thinner ones, 1.5mm or less.


But remember....the spring bars must have "fat" tips. Similar to Seiko bars but as you mentioned 1.5mm or less in diameter.


----------



## electorn

New in for me (but a used example) Excalibur, I rate this over my Prime. I think I prefer the thinner profile.


----------



## psychosan

ZM-73 said:


> The spring bars are too thick. You need to get thinner ones, 1.5mm or less.


Thank you! and @*allkindsofwatches1*


----------



## Sevenmack

Just added the Citizen Signature Grand Classic. Just handsome.


----------



## anabuki

Whoa, these marines... ;-)


----------



## jaturungkabart




----------



## mrod1108

Someone contacted me about my Citizen CA0130-58A, reach out to me again please. Reference your pervious PM.


----------



## chipmiester

My 2 citizens 👍









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11165602
> 
> Whoa, these marines... ;-)


Showed my dad this pic he's an ex royal marine commando and he weren't happy about that us marine patch in the picture I just laughed. Very nice watch May get the old man one for his birthday.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## filcord

ZM-73 said:


> The spring bars are too thick. You need to get thinner ones, 1.5mm or less.


I got my nighthawk to accept NATOs by using Seiko 1.8mm bars. 10 for 5 USD from timepiece republic on eBay


----------



## bc5000




----------



## hasto092

The behemoth on at the moment


----------



## pepanR




----------



## rmeron

Here are mine again, I think I posted these before.


----------



## pamaro

A vintage nurse/pocket x8 watch.


----------



## hi_bri

Well it's finally here. Got it back from my watchmaker today.

Citizen Record Master 4-570014Y:

























A relatively small watch but sports a great wrist presence.

After picking up a couple of Seiko One-Button Chronographs I wanted to pick up one of Citizen's offerings.

However, it became a test of patience and resources as these buggers are hard to find! I found one with an amazing dial (lume still working well) but not running. Bad minute wheel - no replacement parts so had to find a donor. Also mine came with no bezel so needed another donor for that. Fortunately I found a new crystal and pushers. Despite the cost, I think the effort was worth it! I also have a so-so Record Master Rally Custom to revive and I guess I know have all the parts I need!

Here's a catalogue shot I found from SCWF:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Finally got one of these on my wrist!


----------



## G2SKIER

hi_bri said:


> Well it's finally here. Got it back from my watchmaker today.
> 
> Citizen Record Master 4-570014Y:
> 
> View attachment 11216586
> 
> 
> View attachment 11216594
> 
> 
> View attachment 11216602
> 
> 
> A relatively small watch but sports a great wrist presence.
> 
> After picking up a couple of Seiko One-Button Chronographs I wanted to pick up one of Citizen's offerings.
> 
> However, it became a test of patience and resources as these buggers are hard to find! I found one with an amazing dial (lume still working well) but not running. Bad minute wheel - no replacement parts so had to find a donor. Also mine came with no bezel so needed another donor for that. Fortunately I found a new crystal and pushers. Despite the cost, I think the effort was worth it! I also have a so-so Record Master Rally Custom to revive and I guess I know have all the parts I need!
> 
> Here's a catalogue shot I found from SCWF:
> 
> View attachment 11216626
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


Gorgeous watch! Well done


----------



## branl33

Got a mint Citizen Crystron 150m 4-732308 TA from a fellow WUSer. Now to find its cushion-cased fraternal twin the 4-732316 or its bigger brother the Crystron 600m. Please pm me if you have 1 to let go.


----------



## branl33

pepanR said:


> View attachment 11188490
> View attachment 11188498


Nice shrouded ana-digi. What model is this?


----------



## philskywalker

Love the ol Ecozilla...


----------



## pepanR

branl33 said:


> Nice shrouded ana-digi. What model is this?


Model 8951 year 1984


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Old Aqualand


----------



## kuantings

My vintage 8110 collections


----------



## jwolfram

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_
Way back Wednesday for me.




Listening to some old classic 80's tunes and sporting an old classic diver in the...

*Citizen NY2300*



































Good stuff:-!.
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

_Thursday wear...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*



































b-)​_


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## Droyal

Here are mine. The Marine Sport landed yesterday.


----------



## Droyal

Forgot to post the Marine Sport.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Just messin around. Someone gave it to me as a project watch. It was covered in paint and the crystal was in bad shape. The movement was also damaged. Nothing special but fun .

Cleaned it up in the ultrasonic, purchased a new crystal and gasket, scored a junker on ebay for $8.50 to get the movement, installed a fresh battery........


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chipmiester

My Pepsi citizen

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

Some more of the Citizen Grand Classic:


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Citizen Aqualand Duplex Titanium. Back on the wrist after being serviced by Hurley Roberts.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Gorlis

Here's my ny0040:


----------



## psychosan

Finally got thinner spring bars, as suggested by some helpful people of the forum and now my nighthawk can have new shoes!

























Sent from space


----------



## olikoli

Here are few of mine...


----------



## olikoli




----------



## olikoli




----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm going to sport one of my favorite affordable diver for tomorrow.

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*



























I love how legible it is and here's another feature I really appreciate, a bracelet with divers extension...


















The bracelet really comes handy at play time...









Oh and yes, the lume is pretty nice as well...









Anyway, a preview of another true affordable gem in my collection...








Hoping everyone is having a super weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## baselworld

Here's mine on the watch box










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Citizen Ecozilla on Suppa Adapters with a Steinhardt rubber strap.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Ziptie

Morning phone calls with my BM6831 and my Pride of the Resistance mug.


----------



## Maddog1970

Been thru the citizen mill - Skyhawk, Nighthawk, Blue Angel Chrono, Altichron, Full lume diver - but this is my current and only citizen, and my fave of the brand...

New ecozilla....















Love the dial and Hand set on these.....strap is ok, but have some adaptors on the way...


----------



## countingseconds

Went from rubber:



To shark mesh. I love it when a new strap changes the look completely.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Attesa 8044-56E. I have yet to see another one on here.


----------



## JBTraveller

I just ordered this watch - can you tell me where you got this strap?



olikoli said:


> Here are few of mine...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11371314&d=1491016563"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## vivaroman1

Citizen Promaster Navihawk Satellite Wave


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Aqualand on IsoFrane










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine

My nighthawk and a chrono on a di-modell rallye


----------



## BevoWatch

_A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

Unnamed export model from sometime in the 70's. Manual wind 2520 movement which looks and feels totally different from the homer movement and has three crown positions. It also doesn't engage with anything at all when back-wound.


----------



## jimmy1963

My Speedy


----------



## vivaroman1

love the colour of that dial


----------



## Aphid




----------



## muchacho_

Citizen NY0040-09W

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Threebeansalad




----------



## BevoWatch

_Enjoying my diet pepsi for the evening. It's just a mid-size ya know.;-)








b-)​_


----------



## uptempo




----------



## olikoli

JBTraveller said:


> I just ordered this watch - can you tell me where you got this strap?


I've got it on Amazon but it has been a while...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Citizen 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Drudge




----------



## cna

Hello all,

I have a Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels Solar.
I haven't worn it since January (approx 4 months) and kept in a glass cabinet, but not exposed to light so much (shade area of the room).
I've taken it today and noticed that the "small hand" indicating the battery dropped "1 line" and is not showing fully charged.
I've started to wear it for 8 hours now and still the same battery indication.
Should I be worried the battery or receptor has a problem? Or does it just take longer for the battery to be again fully charged? 

Thank you


----------



## Enoran




----------



## Enoran




----------



## Sevenmack

Enoran said:


>


Beautiful Citizen. Which model is that?


----------



## tyre777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoran

Sevenmack said:


> Beautiful Citizen. Which model is that?


Its AW7000-07E


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

Enoran said:


>


What model is this? Looks good

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoran

teioh3 said:


> What model is this? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It's NP4040-54E


----------



## filthyj24

Enoran said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## pdgposta

Ciao, this is mine.


----------



## branl33

Just got this from a local seller, the Citizen 4x4. Seller's pics below.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kilovolt

cna said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels Solar.
> I haven't worn it since January (approx 4 months) and kept in a glass cabinet, but not exposed to light so much (shade area of the room).
> I've taken it today and noticed that the "small hand" indicating the battery dropped "1 line" and is not showing fully charged.
> I've started to wear it for 8 hours now and still the same battery indication.
> Should I be worried the battery or receptor has a problem? Or does it just take longer for the battery to be again fully charged?
> 
> Thank you


Your watch is perfectly OK. It takes a long time for the charge meter to go up one line, days of exposure to light. Wear the watch all day long and it will shortly be fully charged again.

For the future may I suggest that you leave your watch in a place where it picks up some light every day, this will be enough to keep it charged.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## sternie




----------



## reggie747




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

NY0054 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brodo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## filcord

cna said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels Solar.
> I haven't worn it since January (approx 4 months) and kept in a glass cabinet, but not exposed to light so much (shade area of the room).
> I've taken it today and noticed that the "small hand" indicating the battery dropped "1 line" and is not showing fully charged.
> I've started to wear it for 8 hours now and still the same battery indication.
> Should I be worried the battery or receptor has a problem? Or does it just take longer for the battery to be again fully charged?
> 
> Thank you


Keep it on a window sill, in a few days you'll be ok


Enoran said:


>


----------



## BevoWatch

_Sporting the Excalibur today...








~v~_​


----------



## balllistic

17 year old Promaster Tough PMU56-2371 purchased from Higuchi-Inc, it's been a daily wearer for the majority of those years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fookus




----------



## 59yukon01

Least expensive watch I own, and becoming a favorite.


----------



## abs5394

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-ca4210-24e.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=Cj0KEQjwgODIBRCEqfv60eq65ogBEiQA0ZC5-RxEqNc62GlNglF-JKF_7j_RjVYfd695sJl0Q9RaSBgaAkNM8P8HAQ

great pilot watch


----------



## horolicious

Titanium diver









More photos on Instagram


----------



## abs5394

citizen's divers seem really nice... never knew!


----------



## hasto092

Got my adaptors from Suppaparts. Great quality again and well worth the effort, time and money. Get to take off the awful rubber strap.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## tyre777

Big crown









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

Enough lume to land a plane


----------



## horolicious

Aq4001-08a









More photos on Instagram


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This just in....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

Sign... Too big for me and need to sell... I liked the dial color









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## sternie

This again


----------



## Brian_811

My first Citizen. Got it a few months after I started working for them. First watch I've ever had with the crown on the left side.

*edit* sorry for the huge picture. Is there a way I can shrink the size of it?


----------



## Brian_811

View attachment 11877242


My second Citizen. A little birthday gift to myself. Came with a metal band but I had to switch to a rubber strap. As you can see, I'm a hairy guy and the metal bands pull my arm hair out something awful.

*edit* Again, sorry for the huge picture.


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## eyeamgrewt

EcoZilla with adapters from yourbandstand on eBay and yobokies hands. Thinking about swapping NATO for a blue rubber Borealis.


----------



## electorn

This model arrived yesterday. Its a lovely piece and looks so much nicer in the flesh. Very pleased so far.


----------



## Bucks

Here's my 6 year old moonphase. Still keeps unbelievable time.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Great little watch!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This one too.....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## travex

Citizen Promaster D160


----------



## fagyalllo

CA4120-50E








CA4330-81L















AU1080-38E


----------



## balllistic

17 years old, original Eco-Drive capacitor, and under +/- 1sec per day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

balllistic said:


> 17 years old, original Eco-Drive capacitor, and under +/- 1sec per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


17 years?!

I want to say that's amazing - and it is. But should it be surprising? Or is this par for the course what can be expected out of an EcoDrive?


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji

My dream watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic

brandon\ said:


> 17 years?!
> 
> I want to say that's amazing - and it is. But should it be surprising? Or is this par for the course what can be expected out of an EcoDrive?


Yes, I'm amazed and not surprised, it's a testament to Citizen's quality, the Eco-Drive movement and Promaster Tough durability. Most of all, I'm satisfied .


----------



## BevoWatch

_TGIF, diver to kickoff the weekend...

*Citizen Excalibur*









Have a great weekend everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## reggie747

Can't recall if I've recently shown this ?

CTQ57-0955


----------



## GodZji

reggie747 said:


> Can't recall if I've recently shown this ?
> 
> CTQ57-0955
> View attachment 11945250


Please tel me it's automatic. I'll snap it right away!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Started with this nice citizen...

*Citizen Excalibur*









then for a quick lite lunch bite I switched to this other nice citizen...

*Citizen NY2300-09E*






















































Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
~v~_​


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Atomic Time!









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

My Citizen watches seem to like Orange straps.


----------



## AIW Guru

This guy just arrived today. I'm thrilled with it!

I just removed some links and am wearing it now.


----------



## electorn

My Shogun rival appeared. Really nice in the flesh, the blue is very similar to the Seiko PADI.


----------



## reggie747

GodZji said:


> Please tel me it's automatic. I'll snap it right away!!!


I'd be happy to if it was but it's not, it's Quartz but not just any old quartz, it's probably the most accurate quartz watch available at a claimed 5 seconds per year tolerance.
Love it


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice collection!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Wolfsatz

20170527_172823 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## electorn

Orca and the "other one". Is there even a nickname for the blue PMX56-2812? Fitted "Blue" with the Crafter Blue strap from my old MM300.


----------



## Sevenmack

The Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-07A Silver Ice during a trip to Houston this past weekend:


----------



## Mike_1

Yesterday I dug out another of my 1970's Citizens and wore it again today. I don't think it looks particularly great in the photos, but I really like it's old-fashioned early 60's style case and dark blue dial with raised indices and sword hands. It has a 2520 21600 bph hand-winding movement.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

New arrival...June '92 CQ-1012-50...


----------



## kwells

Promaster Euro









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Found a new in box Orca on-line. When the delivery came in I discovered the crystal has issues. It looks like there is dust or scratching on the inside of the crystal.
Anyone know if these crystals can be swapped out? I have emailed Citizen and am waiting for a reply. I hope it can be fixed, these are beautiful in the flesh.


----------



## Blazinva

here my favorite Citizen of all time


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## fagyalllo




----------



## Yariel

My first watch ever- AW7039-01H


----------



## Ahriman4891

Yariel said:


> My first watch ever


Congrats! Watches are incredibly convenient, once you get used to wearing one you'll feel naked without it. (My experience, confirmed by my brother and a friend, both of whom I got into watches).


----------



## GaryK30

Not new watches, but new Barton NATO Style straps.

*BJ2128-05E*









*AT8020-03L*









*BN0100-00E*


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe

Auto Dater 'UNI' 40m Jan. '65...


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Great little watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


what model is this?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

makeyeu said:


> what model is this?


NY2300-09B

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timestampaviator

New addition to my collection! She's a beast!


----------



## Blazinva

Here is my Citizen Collection atm.


----------



## ctsean

Just a couple divers (the blue one is my wife's) and they all go diving


----------



## branl33

Citizen Sporte 300m. A refreshing change from the usual Seiko 7548 and 7C43.


----------



## mrhallorann

My (and the Mrs') collection so far...









Currently mulling over which of the new UK Spring 2017 range to add...

*help me*


----------



## Antjay

Here's mine .


----------



## electorn

PMX56-2812. Mono case, titanium goodness!


----------



## Ignaciob

Go Cougs!.....and Red Arrows. Britain, Japan, and Easter Washington go well together.


----------



## sonyman99

After owning a Skyhawk for around 7-8 years, yesterday I upgraded to an F900. Loving it. It is so light and intuitive to use.


----------



## Blazinva

The AR coating on this watch is so clear. I wondering what kind of technology Citizen using ??


----------



## timekeeper9

ToniDaTyga said:


> Atomic Time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Nice, very nice


----------



## rcorreale

Just got this a few days ago and what a nice every day wear watch. Punches way above its weight with a beautiful dial and sword hand set, sapphire crystal and a very nice bracelet. The two knocks I have against it are the small date window and stamped fold over clasp. It's model Citizen Corso BM7100-59E, 41 mm case and for reference my wrist is 7".



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsai

This are some of mine citizen watches.






Bull head bought for me by my aunt in panama city in 1976. still running good. going to change the face for an original yellow one.






divers with several years of dive under its band. (retired) bought around 1987-1988. 






Given to me by my grandmother in december of 92. she bought it in Panama and brought it to colombia on my birthday






Citizen Noblia got it a couple of years ago in damaged condition, repired it about 2 weeks ago finally. its from1980-89 period
will update when i get another citizen watch. have another but no images yet.

Will put them together for group picture next post.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsai

wow thats a bright luminus hand


----------



## hi_bri

Though I'm cleaning up my collection I do have some esoteric vintage Citizens that I'm holding on to:

Citizen Challenge Golf 4-771109-K Cal. 7760:























\















This is a pretty funky watch with a press in directional golf counter than runs between -2 and 18. It will count down if held up and count up when held upside down. No quickset date but manually winds and runs at 28800 bph.

I think this was a display model since the original strap is completely degenerated (likely from being left constantly in the sun) and there's ghosting on the otherwise pristine crystal overlapping in the darkened portion of the dial.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Palmettoman

What's old is new again!

My 20+ year old Citizen...found forgotten in a drawer dead after many years. I took it to a local watchmaker who replaced the capacitor, installed a new crystal, and cleaned it up a bit. I've forgotten how much I like this watch.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Time for some sunshine 😊.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Just another less common vintage Citizen that came onto my hands.

Citizen Homer Second Setting (i.e. hacking) Railway Watch:

















Stephen wrote a nice article about this and the meaning of the caseback numbers:

https://sweep-hand.org/2012/03/26/this-weeks-featured-watch-28-the-homer-railroad-watch/

While I'm not an avid collector of railway watches, I can appreciate a very readable and functional design. Also keeping decent time for a hand wind that dates to 1977.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## fagyalllo

Citizen CA4230-51L and CA4234-51E


----------



## Danny-841215

Picked this up the other day for a bargain price of £35, it has signs of wear but its going to be my daily so i won't be to upset if i knock it, its my first Eco-Drive bought it to fill the gap while i save for something special.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ecozilla on Borealis rubber....


----------



## Anderson101




----------



## electorn

The dial on this Citizen is amazing..apart from the dirt spots on the crystal, typical!


----------



## erasershavings

BM6400 with ecozilla hands
Burgundy shell cordovan strap by floydhenry.co

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This just in.....

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Ecozilla

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

NY2300 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

My first citizen.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy

Eco-drive in the sunshine


----------



## BVItalia

My beloved Aqualand C022 that my dad bought me new in 1992! One of the watches that will NEVER leave my collection!


----------



## inspect

While having a short break


----------



## rcwadleigh

I'm observing Flieger Friday with my Wingman.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

rcwadleigh said:


> I'm observing Flieger Friday with my Wingman.


Flieger Friday? Does this count?


----------



## rcwadleigh

Ziptie said:


> Flieger Friday? Does this count?


Absolutely!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2

'


----------



## BevoWatch

_*Citizen NY2300-09L*








































































*~v~*​_


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Eco Drive One AR5004-59H


----------



## jimmytamp

Earlier today with my CC1086...


----------



## jimmytamp

Lunch with my CC3014...


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

I was playing with straps today.

First (top left) was a starting status. Rubber / silicon strap. Comfy and fits it. I like it a lot... just wanted to change it for few days.
Second: ZULUDIVER NATO. I mean... leather is quality, soft and comfy. This one is a suede version so can't say anything bad BUT... leather NATO just won't do! It is not made for this watch. Sorry.
Third: mesh. This one is a thick, heavy mesh. Not bad. I like mesh bracelets. Just was not feeling it with this watch at this point. I will coma back to it, I'm sure. It just wasn't its day.
Last: a classic nylon NATO. Oh yes! Nice, light, comfy... that'll stay for now.









And detail of the NATO as that's what it is on now:


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Wingman









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

My trusty Wingman









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Next up to get wet...





































~v~_​


----------



## little_w

Bevo, your photos are killing me! I did not know you are in this thread too. When I saw your photos of NY2300 I started looking for one. Luckily they were out of stock. Now for the other watches... luckily, I've got plenty of Amphibias and I do have NY0040 too, so no danger. But man are you giving me hard times or what!  You should work for some watch shop. Your photos are very inviting! Great!!!


----------



## BevoWatch

little_w said:


> Bevo, your photos are killing me! I did not know you are in this thread too. When I saw your photos of NY2300 I started looking for one. Luckily they were out of stock. Now for the other watches... luckily, I've got plenty of Amphibias and I do have NY0040 too, so no danger. But man are you giving me hard times or what!  You should work for some watch shop. Your photos are very inviting! Great!!!


Just imagine if I'm photographing an Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc. I'd probably put a few in a poor house. Luckily, I dig the "affordables" so we are all somewhat safe there. Anyway, I really appreciate the kind words and glad you're enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Ziptie

BevoWatch said:


> Just imagine if I'm photographing an Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc. I'd probably put a few in a poor house. Luckily, I dig the "affordables" so we are all somewhat safe there. Anyway, I really appreciate the kind words and glad you're enjoying the pictures.


Love the Citizens! I just imagine you receiving a new watch in the mail and thinking "time to go fishing, I need to do a photo shoot!"


----------



## GaryK30

BevoWatch said:


> Just imagine if I'm photographing an Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc. I'd probably put a few in a poor house. Luckily, I dig the "affordables" so we are all somewhat safe there. Anyway, I really appreciate the kind words and glad you're enjoying the pictures.


And each set of pics has a "smiling" fish in it. Do you catch and release, or do they become dinner?


----------



## WichitaViajero

Skyhawk pilot watch


----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice pictures man!


----------



## WichitaViajero

BevoWatch said:


> _Next up to get wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~_​


awesome pictures dude!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Thanks fellas. I actually got some fishing last night but goofed on the only two pictures of the fish I took.

*Citizen NY0040*


















Enjoying an evening of fishing I then saw a small pretty little butterfly next to me so I decided to take a zoom pic...









Resumed fishing and caught another pretty brown trout. 
Forgetting to take the camera out of zoom, here are the couple of failed golden hour money shots from last night...

















Lol, it happens to the best of us.

Well, I redeemed myself a little tonight. Checking the time earlier today and can hardly wait for that golden hour.









Finally made it to the creek just in time for that epic golden hour of great dry fly fishing. Boy, were they active tonight.






























































Life is good folks. Love this Citizen watch and love this water! A match made in heaven. 
Hope y'all are getting out and doing something fun this summer. Time can be short, enjoy it while you can.
Have a great weekend everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## BevoWatch

GaryK30 said:


> And each set of pics has a "smiling" fish in it. Do you catch and release, or do they become dinner?


I've yet to take home a fish in over 10 years. I practice catch and release, always. Truth be told, I don't like to eat trout. I'd rather eat a pan fish like perch or bass than trout. I do love me some walleyes, salmon, and various Pacific water fish.


----------



## BevoWatch

Ziptie said:


> Love the Citizens! I just imagine you receiving a new watch in the mail and thinking "time to go fishing, I need to do a photo shoot!"


Well, you then need to check this thread...lol.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watches-fishing-3632330.html


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## stratct

Mines the perpetual calendar and the Navi is my friends. It just came in and I sized it for him. Wis in the making!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

Gen 1 Navihawk, today.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex161




----------



## Alex161




----------



## Alex161




----------



## BevoWatch

_Blue dial watch...



























Decided on a bracelet with a diver extension clasp.









Sunday wear...



























*~v~*_​


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Citizen Wingman V 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

Navihawk on Hirsch Carbon









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

My new acquired of Citizen Signature Grand Touring... b-)


----------



## electorn

I love the lume on this one.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpochClock

*Citizen BM8180-03E*
It's my casual go-to, but I wish it was date-only instead of it being day-date.


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## RmacMD

L > R: CA0467-03E Primo, AT4029-01E Perpetual Chrono, & CA0467-11H Primo


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mi6_

Here's my Solar Diver collection. Looks like some Seiko's snuck into this photo:









Citizen BN0151-09L (upgraded with Promaster bracelet), Citizen BN0100-51E, Seiko SNE279 and the latest addition my new Seiko SNE107.


----------



## Ard

I have one and my wife has one too, here's mine.


----------



## Mike_1

What a beautiful watch this is!



hi_bri said:


> Though I'm cleaning up my collection I do have some esoteric vintage Citizens that I'm holding on to:
> 
> Citizen Challenge Golf 4-771109-K Cal. 7760:
> 
> View attachment 12143330
> 
> 
> View attachment 12143338
> 
> 
> View attachment 12143346
> \
> View attachment 12143354
> 
> View attachment 12143362
> 
> 
> This is a pretty funky watch with a press in directional golf counter than runs between -2 and 18. It will count down if held up and count up when held upside down. No quickset date but manually winds and runs at 28800 bph.
> 
> I think this was a display model since the original strap is completely degenerated (likely from being left constantly in the sun) and there's ghosting on the otherwise pristine crystal overlapping in the darkened portion of the dial.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## gaizka

This hits the spot today....


----------



## Slm643

Here it is my AT 2215-07e, my first Citizen but probably not the last! If anyone else has one let me know of your experience with it!


----------



## mcnabbanov

MIJ Citizen with mirror shutter VO10-5766B



















JDM Citizen Promaster PMD56-2952 field watch


----------



## insidecyanide

My new Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E on a NATO strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

THE CITIZEN CHRONOMASTER AQ4020-54Y HAQ


----------



## will1970

Just picked up this bn0150 2 days ago.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Ditto


----------



## Black5

New Wingman C080









Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## Robotaz

The more I watch this thread, the more I think of Citizen as a funky, Japanese, digital Breitling. 

Am I the only one?


----------



## Slm643

ok here's my Citizen at 2215-07e, it's a low end model but it was a spur of the moment buy, it was my last slot in my box and the only square/rectangle watch, Casios don't count!






anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Robotaz

Slm643 said:


> ok here's my Citizen at 2215-07e, it's a low end model but it was a spur of the moment buy, it was my last slot in my box and the only square/rectangle watch, Casios don't count!
> View attachment 12417921
> anyone have any thoughts on it?


Monaco


----------



## Slm643

Robotaz said:


> Monaco


That's kinda what I thought, I would like to get something with applied indexes, maybe in the 500.00 range, any ideas not necessarily Citizen.?


----------



## karesz501

My first two Citizens.... happy for both, they are incredibly well made for the money and distinguishable from my SEIKO-s.

The e168 eco-drive movements are great, they are a nice addition to my automatic watches!









*Left:* BN0110 *Right:* BN0151


----------



## Brance

I own two citizen watches, both eco-drive. The black one with the green dial is my daily work watch and has withstood quite a beating doing renovation/construction work the last several years. The other was my daily not-working watch until I started collecting. Now it gets worn about once a week.


----------



## brins




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Brance

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12449639


It looks like the lume on this one would keep you up at night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brance

We took a weekend trip to the Maine coast and I took this pic of my Citizen visiting the sea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Ziptie

Citizen titanium sapphire golf. (I don't play golf.)


----------



## tx94

I love automatic Citizens. Nowadays they're harder to find than automatic Seiko/Orient.

I have this Citizen NH6350 with a zulu diver strap. The current strap of that model is awful.


----------



## RmacMD

OK, multiple single day posts elsewhere in the forum, but I just got it today. Swapped the bracelet for a strap.


----------



## karesz501

This is my "cheapest" watch (by far!!!) but ultimately the most worn in the rotation. Bought it for a summer swimmer-beater, but it ends-up on my wrist a LOT. Surprisingly accurate (4-5 s/month) and very versatile, the BN0151


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

I love this watch on its bracelet. It transforms the look in my humble opinion.
View attachment 12475159


----------



## karesz501

Snaggletooth said:


> I love this watch on its bracelet. It transforms the look in my humble opinion.


Yeah, you are absolutely right!

The main reasons I went the other way were the fantastic price I got quoted for a new rubber version and the fact that I bought it for summer activities only (I did not know then that it will change...), so I am currently looking out for a single bracelet


----------



## Snaggletooth

karesz501 said:


> Yeah, you are absolutely right!
> 
> The main reasons I went the other way were the fantastic price I got quoted for a new rubber version and the fact that I bought it for summer activities only (I did not know then that it will change...), so I am currently looking out for a single bracelet


I did the same - bought it on rubber for a good price. However, although comfortable I found the stock strap a little thin for my tastes and didn't enjoy wearing it. I tried it on NATOs which worked well, but then bit the bullet and bought the bracelet; I haven't looked back. My guilty secret is that I have a second identical copy away for repair which I will keep on Borealis rubber!

https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins

Enjoy your watch, the straps look great, especially the multi-coloured one!


----------



## karesz501

Snaggletooth said:


> I did the same - bought it on rubber for a good price. However, although comfortable I found the stock strap a little thin for my tastes and didn't enjoy wearing it. I tried it on NATOs which worked well, but then bit the bullet and bought the bracelet; I haven't looked back. My guilty secret is that I have a second identical copy away for repair which I will keep on Borealis rubber!
> 
> https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins
> 
> Enjoy your watch, the straps look great, especially the multi-coloured one!


Thanks for the link mate, I will make a purchase for this bracelet for sure, looks supercool!!!

I wear mine on a Borealis as well, if not on a NATO 

The colored one is a nice addition, thanks!


----------



## clyde_frog

Here are my two.









The one on the right (BM7170-53L) was the first watch I'd bought since I was a teenager (long time ago, I'm 33) when I decided to buy myself a new one late last year, however due to buying a few more since (o|) it's only been worn twice. It is the only one I have that's more of a dress watch style though (well, compared to the diver next to it anyway), so I guess I'll keep it in good condition and wear it very rarely. Either that or sell it one day, I don't know. But for the price I paid I think that is the best value watch I have. I paid about £160 for it new and it is super titanium and has a sapphire crystal. I think the only other one I have that could compete with it on vfm for what I paid is my G-Shock Rangeman that cost me £140 new.

The BN0147-57E on the left, I loved that since I first saw a picture of it and then saw it in jewellers, but couldn't justify the cost for a long time. Eventually I sold my Seiko SKA371 BFK to help fund it, I guess that is kind of my first "grail watch" since I looked at it and wanted it for so long before finally getting it.

Actually here's some more photos of that watch:

















































View attachment 12475311


View attachment 12475313


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E








Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## jkpa

One of my three AT Eco-Drives with perpetual calendar and atomic syncing. Just love them.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DJMCUK

Sold my Submariner (and the pictured Seiko & Casio), but kept my Citizen!...


----------



## EpochClock

*Group Photo!!*
BN0190-82E
BM8180-03E
AW1150-07E


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## pointlineplane

Citizen NY0040-09E


----------



## mtb2104

My first


----------



## volgofmr

Colour or Black&White ?













That's the same one.


----------



## Grahamdh




----------



## anabuki




----------



## luecack

The watch that got me into watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Old school Time Track Ana-Digi









Too many watches, too little time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## Cocas

Finally got this Citizen Leopard 36000 bph automatic!


----------



## allanzzz

show a picture please.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

luecack said:


> The watch that got me into watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apart from the insanely expensive citizens the one you have is by far the prettiest I have seen. Most have huge bezels and cluttered faces with non essential scales but that looks proportionally beautiful to me! Great watch! Could I have a ref number?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Apart from the insanely expensive citizens the one you have is by far the prettiest I have seen. Most have huge bezels and cluttered faces with non essential scales but that looks proportionally beautiful to me! Great watch! Could I have a ref number?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thank you! The strap is not OEM, but it's about 5 years old now and still works great

I believe it is CA 036

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Ziptie

On the red & black theme, titanium golf on aftermarket leather.


----------



## nitro450exp

Citizen Attesa Ti Atomic world timer ATD53-3011

View attachment DSC_0787.jpg


----------



## nitro450exp

Classic Ti Solar Tech.

View attachment DSC_0770.jpg


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## dhhwatchusg

Titanium SkyHawk Blue Angels edition:


----------



## jimmytamp

With me in the morning while driving the kids to school....


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Navihawk set.....Blue Angels and Thunderbirds non-Eco Drive.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

This watch EARNS time on my wrist like no other


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## countingseconds

cold_beer839 said:


>


Love this! What strap did you put on?


----------



## countingseconds

Love this cheap webbing strap:


----------



## horsepower288

My first post here, guys.
I have the gen. 3 Skyhawk and the Promaster Land JW something (too many variations). Both bought from the second-hand market, after being initially bought early this year and worn once or twice. Love them both. There are major differences between them, though. The Skyhawk has mushy buttons, the crown can only be pulled after taking off the watch, and the clasp has pressed sheet inner halves; but it's blue and gorgeous. The JW, on the other hand, is rock-solid. The two inner halves of the clasp are milled, the buttons remind of a classic mechanical chronometer (there is a pleasant threshold when you press and depress), you can pull the crown without taking off the watch and it's way more accurate than the Skyhawk (if left unsynchronised).


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## marko114




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## jalak

Double post


----------



## jalak

AW0030

I always wanted a white dial with contrasting hands and markers (no chrome hands on white dial... Ughhh)

But citizen managed to mess up this with the useless, black daydate disc on white dial... The window is so small... The white text on black wheel unreadable... Sigh...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Cycletroll

countingseconds said:


> Love this cheap webbing strap:


Love this watch! What model please?


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Wingman C080









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Chubby85

E650 for me..


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

NY0054 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## durnickzengar

Dress Automatic. Changed out the strap.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DonnieCasabar

N8350-08A









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger3

On my left since 2003


----------



## atarione

on my right since about 20~ minutes ago.. (left handed ...owned this watch since july I guess just put it one however)


----------



## Foch




----------



## MonTex

_Enjoyed the Techne to start the day but went ahead and switched to one of my very favorite diver.

*Citizen Excalibur*









Dig the bluish lume on this watch.







_

~v~​


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## MonTex

_Its the weekend once again and its always been a wonderful time with this good Citizen.

*Citizen NY0040-09E*
Still on bracelet and can't see any reason to replace it.



























Love the lume on this watch...


















Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend._
~v~​


----------



## amp74

The family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## allanzzz

MonTex said:


> _Enjoyed the Techne to start the day but went ahead and switched to one of my very favorite diver.
> 
> *Citizen Excalibur*
> 
> Dig the bluish lume on this watch.
> _
> 
> ~v~​


i bought the excalibur with bracelet too and paid more due to the bracelet, now i am using rubber for it. =(
The bracelet is really chunky at 23mm


----------



## Snaggletooth

BN0150


----------



## MonTex

*Citizen NY2300-09L*



















~v~​


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## dhhwatchusg

MonTex said:


> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~​


Love the strap! What's the brand?


----------



## allanzzz

On rubber as the bracelet is too chunky for me.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Vintage Citizen Aqualand

Great blue sunburst dial! Great bracelet with ratcheting clasp. Great watch!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex

Thanks, link sent.


----------



## ITSupportGuy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex

allanzzz said:


> i bought the excalibur with bracelet too and paid more due to the bracelet, now i am using rubber for it. =(
> The bracelet is really chunky at 23mm



_Sorry the bracelet didn't work out for you. I love mine and its perfect for the watch for me. 
As an avid angler I wear my watch over my wading jacket. That way I can just always look at my watch without having to dig it out of my sleeve.
Works as intended just like wearing it over a diving wet suit.

Solid bracelet with solid end links, that's a good thing.









Extension is the reason I picked this watch over the rubber strap version.









At play...













































And when I'm done I just close the extension and I'm good to go._


















~v~​


----------



## raveen

Citizen Hisonic (Tuning Fork)


----------



## aegon




----------



## Kulprit

My only Citizen:










I'm not big on quartz, but this little guy gets a lot of wrist time when I'm knocking around the house. I just wish the hands were longer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

I have just 2. Both are in high rotation.


----------



## rustbelter

New guy first post!


----------



## househalfman

Real Artman said:


> I have just 2. Both are in high rotation.


Love it, what is this watch??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## will1970

With T Transformer (Prime) Tissot Bracelet lol.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

B.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

May 1976...


----------



## Baenggu

Just joined the club!!!


----------



## chenpofu

love the size of this for my small wrist


----------



## mcnabbanov

just got a new blue nylon strap in from Watchgecko for my blue NY0040


----------



## raveen

Citizen Hisonic (Tuning Fork)


----------



## kubr1ck

This bad boy arrived the other day...








Titanium construction, brushed black IP bezel, sapphire crystal. Citizen done good with this one. :-!


----------



## countingseconds

Love the combo. Well done.


----------



## BosseyedBeaver

My new BY0100-51H which I got for my Birthday last weekend


----------



## fastfras

Only have the one, it's my diver i use here in Santa Marta, hell of a watch at the price point.


----------



## fastfras

What's with the site and the posting of pics?^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1982









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## AndrwTNT

Just received my SS bracelet for my BN0150 but think I prefer my rubber Isofrane.

Listed the bracelet for sale here hoping someone else will get use out of it. Oh well!


----------



## rollin




----------



## ThomasMidgley

Patina.









Among friends.


----------



## nitro450exp

View attachment DSC_0940.jpg


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

B.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## tletourneau

Here are mine, the pictures could be better though. The first one needs a new battery and the second one needs a new power cell.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## datglasstho

I've too many! Going to sell the chronograph in the upper center once I hit my 90 days here.

From back left to bottom right we have a blue diver, a crazy racing-oriented ana-digi chronometer with a billion functions, the dressy chrono, and the limited Skyhawk in titanium with blue accents. Bottom row has another diver, then the 8700 which is a really interesting movement, another chrono, another racing-inspired chrono, then the Nighthawk which is the only one where the second hand misses the mark, annoyingly. Also am a little NATO crazy at the moment as you can see


----------



## w4tchnut

Picked up this guy at the TJMaxx expecting to return it, but now I'm digging it on this funky strap. 
Looks like I'm keeping it!









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## AndrwTNT

Quick question for BN0150 owners!

I recently picked on up in black after having the blue, and noticed the lime was recognizably weaker on the dial on the black.

It's hard to capture on camera as it compensates a bit, but after giving it a strong charge with a UV light, the bezel pip and hands are strong and bright but the dial never seems to emit much at all. It also seems to be a different tint on 7 to 10 (between green and blue) again hard to see from the picture.

Only reason I ask is because my blue model would be just as strong on the dial as the hands and the blue was consistent throughout.

Is this normal or did I get a dud on the black?

Thanks for the help!










EDIT:

Just got some reference from a friend. It appears mine is possibly faulty. Will see if I can get it swapped out.

(Another BN0150 for contrast)


----------



## dhhwatchusg

I have the same (top) watch - love it!



hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 12735217
> 
> View attachment 12735237​


----------



## B....

New quality leather.








B.


----------



## filcord

Stealth for a civilian










Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I haven't worn this one in a while.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Stuck at home since Wednesday. NOT GOOD!

Going through the collection and falling in love all over again with a few pieces .









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Eco-DIY









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Wingman V on Strapcode Miltat NATO









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMore04

Blue Prime today


----------



## Lilbrief35

Cool Thread


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Lilbrief35 said:


> Cool Thread


Got anything to add?? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## seikholic094

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Wingman V on Strapcode Miltat NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh this is nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

seikholic094 said:


> Oh this is nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's one of my favorites 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## seikholic094

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Thanks! It's one of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I can see why! These are pretty sweet and it looks mint!✌

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

seikholic094 said:


> I can see why! These are pretty sweet and it looks mint!️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was in excellent condition when I got it. It came with the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This today....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione




----------



## wongthian2

by leaf by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Elvis Silva

'77 Citizen Speedy.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Thunderbirds









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jaliya48

My trusty Navihawk C300 got a facelift and a slight mod  My favourite ana-digi and my second favourite Citizen!


----------



## BMore04

PRIME


----------



## w4tchnut

Elvis Silva said:


> '77 Citizen Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 12800403


Massa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva

w4tchnut said:


> Massa!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks fellow! Considering your typically brazilian interjection, I suspect you're my countryman. Are you?


----------



## Cobia

Hi mate, is this a mod or a legit citizen release? looks sharp i must say.
cheers

Edit, quote didnt work.


----------



## Cobia

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12785375
> 
> 
> View attachment 12785377
> 
> 
> View attachment 12785381


Hi mate, looks sharp, congrats, is this a mod? if not whats the model number?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anabuki

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, looks sharp, congrats, is this a mod? if not whats the model number?
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks mate ,

This is regular NH8384-14E









Rgds,
-anbki


----------



## anabuki




----------



## filcord

Blackout office wear









Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## cavsfan13

Little variety in my citizens









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

NY0054









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Showing this one some love.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ziroinsane

Navyhawk, a Tooltastic watch!


----------



## Dan3612

^That dial is so busy but I love it!


----------



## AndrwTNT

ziroinsane said:


> Navyhawk, a Tooltastic watch!
> View attachment 12876961


Better man than me!

I'd be looking at that thing like...


----------



## jkpa




----------



## anabuki




----------



## larand

My newly acquired Avion.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raveen

Citizen CH 36000 (Highness)


----------



## renaldo242

on a new uncle seiko strap


----------



## renaldo242

ziroinsane said:


> Navyhawk, a Tooltastic watch!
> View attachment 12876961


I have the same watch but the factory band eventually split, now sits on a black zulu


----------



## B....

I just love this watch! I took the 3 part factory case finish down to a totally bare brushed stainless.Looks more refined IMO. Some quality leather lifts it to another level as well. Be well people.
B.


----------



## jtaka1

New to me NY0040 and loving it.


----------



## Derek411

Going to wear this pic out but. I f*****g love this thing! I welcome myself to clan Citizen. *bows*


----------



## anabuki




----------



## wongthian2

by leaf by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## horsepower288

Since we're celebrating 100 years of Citizen, I thought I'd add another Skyhawk to my collection. Now, if only I could find a Black Eagle somehow...


----------



## I_am_Ned

Speaking of wearing out a photo, here's my favorite from earlier this month.


----------



## Black5

Citizen Crystron 41-9010 
The first Ana-digi model released in 1978.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Ziptie

Picked up a used PMD56-2952, and the bracelet was one link too small (got one to sell?). As a replacement I've committed blasphemy, and put a diver strap on a field watch. I think it works pretty well.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Ziptie said:


> Picked up a used PMD56-2952, and the bracelet was one link too small (got one to sell?). As a replacement I've committed blasphemy, and put a diver strap on a field watch. I think it works pretty well.


Looks nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Wire this today.....my favorite blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Newest acquisition....citizen pro master diver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdakuma

Ray Mears 









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

My vintage Citizen Ana-Digi's
From left

41-9010 
Timetrack 
New Wingman C080 









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

NY2300









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

My newest Citizen, the EU/Asian version of the Nighthawk, ref. BJ7017-09E. 









Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## tbgreen




----------



## ricardomfs

My most recent citizen, something different...


----------



## topol2

/


----------



## S.H.

I'm developing a taste for vintage japanese... A shame that parts are hard to come by for old citizen watches. This one has still some life in it, like me (51-2273 from 1981, my birthyear):









It looks nice on leather, it is retired as a diver anyway.


----------



## jtaka1

Auto or Eco Drive. Love all my Citizen divers.


----------



## B....

Before & after the factory finish removal. Not everyone's cup o' coffee but I love it. I had a good time with the project. It's my "rough house" weekend watch so the added mojo is fine. That's Toshi *Horween Derby* leather that's developing a really nice patina.
B.


----------



## B....

A couple more on a lazy Sunday afternoon.
B.


----------



## Jo Hande

Have this one since a few months, but changed the strap! Citizen AW7038-04L


----------



## Raym0016

So good.


----------



## atarione

can't remember if I posted this one in here.. ebay buy from a couple weeks ago.. really nice shape date code is from 93' it seems..


----------



## I_am_Ned

This watch is so well done. I've had mine now for three months, running +3 seconds per day, sometimes more, sometimes less, and have worn it 12 hours per day since I got it. I switch to a couple of other watches in the evenings/weekends. I've bought a few other watches, but this NB0040-58A just nails it for me. Hope you are enjoying yours.



Raym0016 said:


> So good.


----------



## Raym0016

I_am_Ned said:


> This watch is so well done. I've had mine now for three months, running +3 seconds per day, sometimes more, sometimes less, and have worn it 12 hours per day since I got it. I switch to a couple of other watches in the evenings/weekends. I've bought a few other watches, but this NB0040-58A just nails it for me. Hope you are enjoying yours.


I picked up the mb1030-56e (Grand Touring sport) on a cruise ship a few years ago and have been extremely impressed with the accuracy and build quality. Then I saw this one up for sale at a good price and made a trade for a seiko. The GT sport is +1-2 seconds per day in any position. Extremely accurate and consistent. This is a little faster than that but just as stable. I don't know what it is. It seems like a no brainer for anyone looking for a fantastic steel sport watch and rivals watches much higher in the price range. I truly believe this is every bit the quality and in some cases moreso than any other swiss watches using ETA movements (that I have seen) and certainly better than anything seiko has put out in the $500-$700 range, especially when you compare the 9012 and 6r15.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

atarione said:


> can't remember if I posted this one in here.. ebay buy from a couple weeks ago.. really nice shape date code is from 93' it seems..
> 
> View attachment 13047383


I wish I would've kept mine. It's a unique version because it has the "shark's teeth" markers. I still have a few Aqualands left. These plus two or three more. I had ten at one time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

Wearing this one today! Great watch for desk diving.


----------



## mlin7728

volgofmr said:


> Colour or Black&White ?
> View attachment 12495193
> View attachment 12495195
> 
> That's the same one.


 Which citizen is this?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

mlin7728 said:


> Which citizen is this?


The famous NY2300 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

I've posted this one before, but here's a recent pic of my Aqualand BJ2128-05E.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

bheinselman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch mate, what is it?


----------



## Gilmour

Nighthawk.


----------



## splitfire11

Just picked up my first Citizen watch, a BN0175-19E.

I have suppaparts adapters that just arrived and now I'm just waiting on a new strap to arrive in.


----------



## buzz123




----------



## bheinselman

Citizen Calibre 2100 Titanium Chronograph
AV0021-52H


----------



## Mason Delpino

Gilmour said:


> Nighthawk.


 Have the same one, it's awesome! I live in the US though so I actually found an app to emulate the German radio signal (DCF77).


----------



## Pashenri

Got this one in today. Citizen Spider 8110 automatic chronograph.


----------



## islander009

Here is a pic of my citizen. Bought t because I loved the look of it. Unfortunately it rarely gets wrist time these days and may go up for sale.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

1975 Citizen Cosmotrons and a $259.99 Brand New Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk that i bought at TJ Maxx


----------



## DSteve

Two Tone Calibre 8700. First watch purchase I ever made on a cruise for my honeymoon 5 years ago.









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## will70

Hey guys. Traded my Citizen BN0150 diver for this minute repeater last week. I am really liking it. I had 2...a Turtle and the Citize ... so I figured one had to go. Citizen watches are really well made I find and I believe they have a slight edge to Seiko at the $350 and below price point.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RickF.

Citizen Radio Controlled, Perpetual Calendar, World-time, 2nd time zone or Alarm.










_not my image but marketing image:









_


----------



## splitfire11




----------



## jaliya48

Navihawk C300 and Q&Q C300 powered Worldtime


----------



## DSteve

Calibre 8700 my go to travel watch very robust with a local time setting.









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz

I just got this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

PMD56-2951


----------



## tdakuma

One of my toughest watches.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

Trying out the new band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Ziptie

tdakuma said:


> One of my toughest watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Such a beauty. I had one for a while, gave it to a friend. It was 15 years old and dirty when I got mine, but not a scratch on it. Sold me on Duratect quality forever.


----------



## goyoneuff

They don't do them like this anymore...



Citizen 300m Diver 2852 !


----------



## sachetsharma

An old friend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## blacktuesday

Stiletto AR3014


----------



## Emg66

blacktuesday said:


> Stiletto AR3014
> 
> View attachment 13134217


Very clean look


----------



## Emg66

blacktuesday said:


> Stiletto AR3014
> 
> View attachment 13134217


Very clean look

Sorry for the double post


----------



## RMUSE

P1000294 by fruitcop1, on Flickr


----------



## Emg66

RMUSE said:


> P1000294 by fruitcop1, on Flickr


Nice collection


----------



## EduRam

AW2020-82L


----------



## RMUSE

Thank you. I had two others, but they got lost when "downsizing" hit!


----------



## sachetsharma

Purchased here on forum a few weeks back. On a fossil strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

So jealous. I was trying those on and the automatic chronograph in NYC Times Square last week.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Black5

Oldie but a goodie...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## sticky

Pic of my BA taken before I allowed it to fall ill. Put it in the sun and I think it'll get better but I still can't believe that I allowed it to get ill in the first place.


----------



## GlobalHawk

Found @ yard sale. Unknown 300m diver, needs new strap.


----------



## Black5

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## sachetsharma

This was my daily time teller till last few months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## topol2

/


----------



## Bigbadelmo

First post!


----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## GlobalHawk

BN0071-6E 300m


----------



## filthyj24

I worked out in my Attesa today.


----------



## Rocket1991

James A said:


> View attachment 13158473
> 
> 
> Regards,


You have unicorn on your stable!


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## James A

Rocket1991 said:


> You have unicorn on your stable!


Actually they do turn up from time to time if you look. The are a nice historical pick up and are often very cheap.

Regards,


----------



## ismiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv

Mason Delpino said:


> Have the same one, it's awesome! I live in the US though so I actually found an app to emulate the German radio signal (DCF77).


What app you use for the radio signal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certifiedwest

Citizen Aqualand Depth Meter


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

300m Diver









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

This watch doesn't get out much. It is my Citizen radio controlled (solar powered) Eco-Drive that syncs to the US Naval Observatory Master Clock every night. It mostly stays in the center of one of my main watch boxes, and I use it for setting my other watches. It automatically switches on and off of daylight savings time due to the syncing, has a perpetual calendar that accounts for leap years too, and also has a "world" feature that makes setting it to any given time zone very easy to do in just a few seconds for those who do not know the time zones by letters or +/- hours from zulu/UTC time. I've had it for seven or eight years now, and it is an essential part of my collection.

I noticed it was on low power yesterday morning, indicated by the second hand ticking in 2 second increments. As a result I have it out this weekend to give it the sunlight it was thirsty for and then it will be 5 or 6 months back in the display box. Underutilized, but not underappreciated.


----------



## Sporkboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Quake1028

Citizen Paradigm Titanium


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Byron2701

Wrong thread


----------



## Byron2701

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13171997
> 
> 
> View attachment 13171999


This was always one of my favorites, but too big for me :-(

But it seems you found the perfect place where to wear it, maybe I should give here a second try ;-)


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## toscana33




----------



## jaliya48

toscana33 said:


> View attachment 13175437


My Red/black version sends greetings! (I really need a new crystal )
View attachment 13177859

I changed the tint to a more subtle amber colour.


----------



## Ntinos

Amazing blue


----------



## luckylukehappy

My skin diver say hi...


----------



## luckylukehappy

My beater...


----------



## WatchyWatch0308

What if I told you that they re-released the ‘Ray Mears’ but with 300m water resistance only 2 weeks ago, but nobody noticed?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Pre-Eco Drive Navihawk Blue Angels









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy

Here's my Skyhawk A+T


----------



## EduRam

Someone told me that by the 3rd watch ... i has a watch collector !!!

These are sorted by date of acquisition.

I will try to restrain myself, by following a personal strategy to only choose future watches 
without number day window or instead, having day/date dial.

By the way ... why Citizen ? 
Probably because the only brand (and model) on my father wrist all these decades.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## superslow

WatchyWatch0308 said:


> What if I told you that they re-released the 'Ray Mears' but with 300m water resistance only 2 weeks ago, but nobody noticed?


Please, please be real.


----------



## superslow




----------



## georgefl74

Hard to capture the beauty of this spartan dial. The Promethium traces inn the lume give it a lovely blueish atomic hue.


----------



## vmgotit

These pictures are not mine, I bought this watch from Robotaz. Love the watch, keeping excellent accuracy. Wears smaller than it is. But, the lume could be better and it is a dust magnet! My remark about the lume I think is because of the anti reflective treatment on the inside of the sapphire crystal! Vance.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Navihawk Thunderbirds.

BN0150 and BN0151









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Drudge said:


>


Great capture!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L







​


----------



## rfortson

Bullhead today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## diaasameh

Here are my Dear Citizens..


----------



## Big Vern

Beer o'clock in sunny UK


----------



## GaryK30

My BV1085-06E on a Barton NATO with the flap removed and a black PVD buckle. I like how the black, white and red on the strap go with the similar colors on the watch. The buckle has a brushed area that matches the brushed case and polished areas that match the polished bezel.


----------



## Matt68uk

bn0118-04e









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Another pic of the new bn0118-04e I picked up today, very impressed










Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Signature Moonphase


----------



## Bucks




----------



## tbgreen

Trio


----------



## -e-

Just received my first citizen in the mail. Perfect size for me, but I think it might just be too dark for me. Might have to get another one....


----------



## -e-

Please delete. Double post.


----------



## raf1919

very nice, used to have that one wish i never sold it


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion




----------



## Wintergreen765

Citizen Signature: Courageous Chronograph Perpetual Calendar 

- Babies first watch, lol. (I wanted a size comparison and my watch was all I had)


----------



## NoTimeToLose

This Cosmotron arrived last week. I love the dial.


----------



## leFroy

Citizen Auto-Dater UNI double-crown on tropic.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman




----------



## latitude222

WR 100 Blue Angels
WR100 Thunderbirds
Skyhawk Red Arrows
AT 8020 Blue Angels
Promaster
WR 100 Chronograph


----------



## Ziptie

JDM GMT Attesa (titanium, radio) on a cheap leather strap.


----------



## Hen®i

AW7038-04L


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinhome123

The Auto is a Citizen Black Eagle, its brothers are quartz caliber 0540 chronograph movements. The one on the strap is a Promaster and has a OEM SS bracelet that is very similar to a Seiko Italian Chrono. I bought them as a set from "ncmoto" in Dec 09' and have not been able to find much information on them. I don't have and model or serial #'s now because I am at work but I can post them this evening. I would guess they are from the 90's and long discontinued.

Cheers,
Vinhome


----------



## lexx-luthor

obligatory Citizen NY0040-17L

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/1u3Mjn


----------



## Drudge

I only have one but LOVE IT!


----------



## Bart_C

This Is my brand new BM6901-55E
Super Titanium, Made in Japan



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allanzzz

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe

Bn0149


----------



## blacktuesday

Citizen HTM Eco Drive, one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Does it also tell the time?!



alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13265097
> 
> my citizen promaster cirrus limited


----------



## Ziptie

My F100 satellite wave. I love the look. Titanium, sapphire, super comfortable for a larger diameter piece. Selling it to make room, if you're interested.


----------



## Bart_C

This is my simple but perfectly accurate AW0050-58A

In 3 months this one is only 1 second ahead or behind the atomic time.

Love it.


----------



## Black5

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

Citizen CTO Drive


----------



## Hen®i

CB0016-57A


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## antsio100

AutoZilla on Mesh


----------



## WatchGuru007

Diver


----------



## WatchGuru007

7020


----------



## shahtirthak

Citizen Eco Drive Titanium...the lightest watch I own and a pleasure to wear.


----------



## shahtirthak

Double Post


----------



## Paulie1

First time at the beach.


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## latitude222

Promaster Diver


----------



## sorinp1

Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph


----------



## WatchGuru007

Diver


----------



## skinnyjay

Pro Master Eco-Drive


----------



## bigduke6

Latest purchase.


----------



## bloody watches

got most of the week covered 







sorry about the photo, (my drivings a lot worse)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gian.fro

bigduke6 said:


> Latest purchase.


Model?


----------



## sorinp1

Citizen Eco-drive Axiom

https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-axiom/BL6005-01E.html


----------



## latitude222




----------



## tbgreen

Just received. Super cool watch.


----------



## tbgreen

Citizen Family Shot !!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chuck78




----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci

Enjoying some ti









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Pro Diver!


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Eco-Drive CA0120-51A


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1

NoTimeToLose said:


> View attachment 13249191
> 
> 
> This Cosmotron arrived last week. I love the dial.


Is your Cosmotron a 36000 vph? Does it have an English day, as well?


----------



## Art_Riddle13

My Promaster BN0191 on a Blushark Nato! The bracelet it came with was perfect imo, but I went hiking with it and didn't want to lose it.

I feel like this watch is extremely underrated.


----------



## espiga

chuck78 said:


> View attachment 13341187


Hi chuck78, beautiful diver!
Please can you post more pictures.
Was the original strap rubber?
The orange hand and accents remind me of the old Marlboro racing colors!

Best regards.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Eco Drive Eye Candy 
Citi Trio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citi Trio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Citi Trio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## stbob




----------



## Rosenbloom

Purchased this three hours ago. :-d


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bloody watches

I gotta get a bigger stand,


----------



## Snaggletooth

New strap arrived today, Erika's Originals Mirage MN with brushed hardware https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/mirage.php


----------



## sorinp1

My newest Citizen: Eco-Drive Paradigm...

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-paradigm/BM6574-09E.html


----------



## rcorreale

Such a nice bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches

This oldie attracts more comments than most


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Citizen Altichron Promaster. Great beast of a watch.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## 011235

It's nothing special, and I sure made a weird collage to show it off, but put me in a cave (with periodic access to sunlight) for the next forty years, and I'll still know what day of the week it is. Meanwhile, I could entertain myself with the alarm function.

I can't remember when I bought it or why, but I've been wearing it almost every day for years. The ostrich band is new... a size too small... and I plan on putting a deployment clasp on it. The clasp from the old band turned out to be too big, imagine that. I have been having fun with NATO straps on the other hand...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jwolfe

Just bought this earlier today (to be my new daily driver for when I am not doing yard work or anything messy). Just learned about this movement and wow I had no idea citizen made such an interesting quartz movement. (Didnt even know there was such a thing).









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

It's summer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

As busy as that watch dial is (way too busy for me) it looks great. That strap really compliments the case and dial.


----------



## Ivamkd

My first post with a picture. Had to be this solid peice, always important to be ISO compliant... you just never know.....


----------



## Black5

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## GaryK30

My BV1085-06E on a BluShark AlphaShark Slim "seat belt" NATO.


----------



## Ivamkd

Love that, I think that's the clearest dial you'll find on a radio controlled piece. Good work!

- - - Updated - - -

Love that, I think that's the clearest dial you'll find on a radio controlled piece. Good work!


----------



## Ivamkd

Love that, I think that’s the clearest dial you’ll find on a radio controlled piece. Good work!


----------



## Ivamkd

I might have sent this twice, I’m struggling with whole forum thing. I wanted to say very bold strap choice but it works, well done. You are wearing the newest version of citizens most iconic movement.


----------



## GaryK30

My AT8020-03L on a Barton NATO.


----------



## Ivamkd

I think that could be the perfect combination, love the blue angels. In the UK you won't find a colour combination like it amongst any brand.....then pack in sapphire glass, world time, perpetual Callander and radio controlled functionality!

- - - Updated - - -

I think that could be the perfect combination, love the blue angels. In the UK you won't find a colour combination like it amongst any brand.....then pack in sapphire glass, world time, perpetual Callander and radio controlled functionality!


----------



## Sir-Guy

GaryK30 said:


> My BV1085-06E on a BluShark AlphaShark Slim "seat belt" NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13375119


That's quite fantastic, @GaryK30. Great strap choice!  I dig the clean dial and sub-seconds; I wish more Eco-Drives had that.


----------



## Markoni BG




----------



## Ivamkd

Very nice, I’ve seen the stainless steel blue dial blue bezel version of this in the UK, black must be other European exclusive at the moment. Nice to see some Autos coming back, usually 95% Eco Drive and 5% standard quartz on displays. How does it perform?


----------



## Markoni BG

Just got the watch yesterday. So we will see how it will perform. Overall very happy with the watch as i was afraid how it will fit my wrist, since its 46mm, but it wears much smaller. Also i got a good deal from DutyFreeIsland for 119€, while here in Serbia on discount the watch is 180€. Also removed the rubber band and added black canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpochClock

I'd consider both of those watches, but I've come to realize I hate sub-second dials and day windows. Sad, since they both look nice.


----------



## nordland_nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ivamkd

Markoni BG said:


> Just got the watch yesterday. So we will see how it will perform. Overall very happy with the watch as i was afraid how it will fit my wrist, since its 46mm, but it wears much smaller. Also i got a good deal from DutyFreeIsland for 119€, while here in Serbia on discount the watch is 180€. Also removed the rubber band and added black canvas.
> 
> Great price! £399 for steel and blue dial and bezel but goes on sale often to £199
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Markoni BG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the watch yesterday. So we will see how it will perform. Overall very happy with the watch as i was afraid how it will fit my wrist, since its 46mm, but it wears much smaller. Also i got a good deal from DutyFreeIsland for 119€, while here in Serbia on discount the watch is 180€. Also removed the rubber band and added black canvas.
> 
> Great price! £399 for steel and blue dial and bezel but goes on sale often to £199
Click to expand...


----------



## nordland_nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy

Couple of months ago, I was in a small town just walking around and minding my own business, when I came across a small shop selling vintage and used watches.

Went in for a browse and had a very nice conversation with the owner, who presented this Citizen Adorex as something I might be interested in, and he was not wrong.

I've had a tough time finding out more about this other than two (admittedly details) post online, but I was really hooked by the unique dial and the 8050 calibre movement inside, sadly covered by the back case.

It's a fascinating piece of Citizen's history as I think the range was just produced for a few short years before it was stopped in favour of the cheaper 8200 calibre.

I took the chance on it but requested that it to be serviced fully prior to anything and with some very busy traveling period, this was the first chance I have managed to rock it proper.

I must say it's growing well on me, though those jangly bracelet is something I intend to replace once I have the chance.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Thanks for sharing your story and photo. I have never heard of the Adorex line. That dial is a real beauty.


----------



## Impulse

Citizen Promaster AN0694-51P.

Haven't come across another one posted here.

Screwdown crown, integrated bracelet (with "pin and collar" links) chrono main-seconds hand, rotating bezel, promaster logo on the caseback "patterned" dial.


Lume is superb!


----------



## traczu

New Eco-drive in collection.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @traczu. That dial looks great. There's something very appealing about a "set and forget" watch like that. There aren't too many analog perpetual calendars.

How's the bezel action? 60-click? I only have one Citizen so far (a blue Promaster diver) and like it on that one, so I'm wondering if yours feels the same or even better!

Looks nice on you; thanks for sharing it! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rocket1991

Impulse said:


> Citizen Promaster AN0694-51P.
> 
> Haven't come across another one posted here.
> 
> Screwdown crown, integrated bracelet (with "pin and collar" links) chrono main-seconds hand, rotating bezel, promaster logo on the caseback "patterned" dial.
> 
> Lume is superb!


Blast from late 90-s!


----------



## Time4Playnow

New Promaster BN7020. Last night I had the chance to compare its lume to my Seiko SBBN035. The Promaster's lume was about equal in brightness to the Seiko initially. Then I woke up before light and had the chance to compare them side by side after about 6 hours. At that point, the Seiko's lume was slightly brighter than the Promaster's. But, I could still tell the time on both of them.

* One more thing I have to add about the Promaster. The hands have extra lume, apparently, than the markers, because they are a bit brighter. And, with the extreme width of the hands, they are super easy to see in the dark, even from a distance. I was actually able to read the time on the Promaster from across the room in the dark, from about 10 feet away. And I don't have 20/20 vision. 

I have some charging to do of the solar cell, but according to the manual, I currently have at least 280 days of power. ;-)

Contrary to some reviews I've read, to me the strap is quite comfortable. Yes there is some stiffness to it, but it's not nearly as bad as what I was expecting. Is it as soft as a silicone strap? No. But this watch is very comfortable on my wrist. :-!


----------



## T3C

Time4Playnow said:


> New Promaster BN7020. Last night I had the chance to compare its lume to my Seiko SBBN035. The Promaster's lume was about equal in brightness to the Seiko initially. Then I woke up before light and had the chance to compare them side by side after about 6 hours. At that point, the Seiko's lume was slightly brighter than the Promaster's. But, I could still tell the time on both of them.
> 
> * One more thing I have to add about the Promaster. The hands have extra lume, apparently, than the markers, because they are a bit brighter. And, with the extreme width of the hands, they are super easy to see in the dark, even from a distance. I was actually able to read the time on the Promaster from across the room in the dark, from about 10 feet away. And I don't have 20/20 vision.
> 
> I have some charging to do of the solar cell, but according to the manual, I currently have at least 280 days of power. ;-)
> 
> Contrary to some reviews I've read, to me the strap is quite comfortable. Yes there is some stiffness to it, but it's not nearly as bad as what I was expecting. Is it as soft as a silicone strap? No. But this watch is very comfortable on my wrist. :-!


Agree with you on the lume and strap. Here is mine saying hello










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## traczu

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice, @traczu. That dial looks great. There's something very appealing about a "set and forget" watch like that. There aren't too many analog perpetual calendars.
> 
> How's the bezel action? 60-click? I only have one Citizen so far (a blue Promaster diver) and like it on that one, so I'm wondering if yours feels the same or even better!
> 
> Looks nice on you; thanks for sharing it! Wear it in good health.


Thanks, I will 

Bezel action is really good and it is 120 click. I like it.


----------



## Sylafari

Just got this in! The polishing and build quality is just as good if not even better than the current Omega I own!

View attachment DSC04746.jpg


----------



## clarencek

Chrono masters unite! Just got this AQ4030 in.


----------



## nordland_nl

Sylafari said:


> Just got this in! The polishing and build quality is just as good if not even better than the current Omega I own!
> 
> View attachment 13395397


WoW! What is the model number on this one?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

clarencek said:


> Chrono masters unite! Just got this AQ4030 in.


These 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## espiga

T3C said:


> These 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations to all Chronomasters owners!
Beautiful watches!, the Dragon is awesome!
Suggestion for a "Citizen Chronomasters" only thread, new and old.

Best regards.

- - - Updated - - -



T3C said:


> These 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations to all Chronomasters owners!
Beautiful watches!, the Dragon is awesome!
Suggestion for a "Citizen Chronomasters" only thread, new and old.

Best regards.


----------



## edvard_1

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## sachetsharma

Finally got my hands on his one..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHancock

It's one of my daily wears, lots of bumps and bruises.


----------



## espiga

clarencek said:


> Chrono masters unite! Just got this AQ4030 in.


Thank you for sharing Clarenck,

Is this the Washi paper dial in black?
Please, can you post more pictures of this watch if possible.
We really need a "Chronomaster Only" Thread.

Thank you, very much.

Best regards.

- - - Updated - - -



clarencek said:


> Chrono masters unite! Just got this AQ4030 in.


Thank you for sharing Clarenck,

Is this the Washi paper dial in black?
Please, can you post more pictures of this watch if possible.
We really need a "Chronomaster Only" Thread.

Thank you, very much.

Best regards.

PS: Sorry for double post. It did by itself.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that, which model is it if you don't mind?


----------



## GaryK30

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I like that, which model is it if you don't mind?


I think it's a CC3060-10E. A friend of mine has one.


----------



## BOND007

is that a factory band? have never seen that one, very nice!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

GaryK30 said:


> I think it's a CC3060-10E. A friend of mine has one.


Thanks, it's a little over my pay-grade sadly though, so the search continues.


----------



## GaryK30

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks, it's a little over my pay-grade sadly though, so the search continues.


Yes, Citizen GPS watches are still a bit expensive.


----------



## sachetsharma

On citizen mesh bracelet..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

320 km/h speed resist ;-)


----------



## King_Neptune

Had to take the Eco-Drive out for some light today.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen Skyhawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KarthikC

Hello guys.




























Cheers,

Karthik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

It's dark gray brother...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

espiga said:


> Thank you for sharing Clarenck,
> 
> Is this the Washi paper dial in black?
> Please, can you post more pictures of this watch if possible.


It is!
Here are some more pics. It's really hard to get it right with a phone camera.


----------



## KarthikC

clarencek said:


> It is!
> Here are some more pics. It's really hard to get it right with a phone camera.


That's a stunning watch. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortez

been awhile since i purchased a new watch... but, received my F990 GPS watch on Friday and wanted to share pics. watch is useful to me because i travel 40-45 weeks a year and often within all 3 time zones. apologies for low quality pics.


----------



## burak.yigit

Promaster on nato









Redmi 5 Plus cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Trapgio

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


look great, what are your frist impression?


----------



## brandon\

KarthikC said:


>


I love the gold. I have this coming:










I would have gone for the gold, but I already have this:


----------



## Far East Diver




----------



## rcorreale

Trapgio said:


> look great, what are your frist impression?


My impressions after wearing it for 5 weeks straight now are very positive. It's very comfortable, extremely legible day or night, great bracelet, good size for me as I don't like overly large watches but one of its best features for me is the clean, balanced symmetrical dial, it's a pleasure to look at and the red seconds hand adds an interesting flair. The hardened titanium coating appears to be doing its job as there are no marks on it anywhere including no swirlies on the clasp which is always rubbing around on my desk at work. And I've hit the jackpot with the timekeeping, it's only gained 1 second in 5 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iosono

I know, it's still new, but dose anyone here have this model?

It looks very nice for me, instead I prefer non-chrono watches and it's well priced...


----------



## Trapgio

rcorreale said:


> My impressions after wearing it for 5 weeks straight now are very positive. It's very comfortable, extremely legible day or night, great bracelet, good size for me as I don't like overly large watches but one of its best features for me is the clean, balanced symmetrical dial, it's a pleasure to look at and the red seconds hand adds an interesting flair. The hardened titanium coating appears to be doing its job as there are no marks on it anywhere including no swirlies on the clasp which is always rubbing around on my desk at work. And I've hit the jackpot with the timekeeping, it's only gained 1 second in 5 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for writting, a watch has excellent specifications with a monocoque case, sapphire crystal and of course eco-drive, only missing titanium case and braclet.
Is it case size 42mm witout crown and it guard? How much is a watch height?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## hoppham2332

My first citizen


----------



## devildog

My first one. Bought it about 16 years ago. It doesnt get worn too much but its still going strong.


----------



## brandon\

New watch day.


----------



## jkpa

The new BL5460-51E just arrived to join its cousin the Grand Classic NB0040-58E.

Absolutely amazing. No other words. Very very pleased.


----------



## jkpa

Iosono said:


> I know, it's still new, but dose anyone here have this model?
> 
> It looks very nice for me, instead I prefer non-chrono watches and it's well priced...
> 
> View attachment 13432719


That looks great. What model ref is it?


----------



## jkpa

I'll take better pictures soon but just look at that. The 42mm size is great for me.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## brandon\

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H
> 
> View attachment 13454765
> ​


Wow. That's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## jkpa

A few in the daylight from this afternoon of the Octavia Signature BL5460-51E. Everything about it is just so, so nice.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## drakChe

My first Citizen and my first chronograph.

Citizen Brycen Tachymeter


----------



## Sir-Guy

drakChe said:


> My first Citizen and my first chronograph.


That looks quite nice on you! Good fit and nice colors. How do you like it so far? Anything stand out good or bad?


----------



## georgefl74

SPT56-9863


----------



## brandon\

georgefl74 said:


> SPT56-9863


Neat!


----------



## skyboss_4evr

brandon\ said:


>


That may need to be my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

skyboss_4evr said:


> That may need to be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man. It's the best Citizen I've owned. If I had to pick at it, the bezel could be 120- instead of 60-click and it could have a sapphire. Of course, that's considering the MSRP. But the sunburst dial is gorgeous. And the crown is actually pretty normal - most Citizen crowns are wussy, including the Ecozilla. And the lume is top-notch.

I got mine from Duty Free on eBay for $185. It's a killer watch for that. And if you wait for an eBay coupon, you'll do even better.

And there's a new grey version, too!

BN0198-56H


----------



## buzz123

I have 2 citizens, but this is probably my favorite....


----------



## skyboss_4evr

brandon\ said:


> Yeah man. It's the best Citizen I've owned. If I had to pick at it, the bezel could be 120- instead of 60-click and it could have a sapphire. Of course, that's considering the MSRP. But the sunburst dial is gorgeous. And the crown is actually pretty normal - most Citizen crowns are wussy, including the Ecozilla. And the lume is top-notch.
> 
> I got mine from Duty Free on eBay for $185. It's a killer watch for that. And if you wait for an eBay coupon, you'll do even better.
> 
> And there's a new grey version, too!
> 
> BN0198-56H


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Just picked this up. Took it off the horrible black leather and now I love it!


----------



## drakChe

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks quite nice on you! Good fit and nice colors. How do you like it so far? Anything stand out good or bad?


I'd prefer it to have lumed indices, but at least the hands are nice and bright.

Three small niggles, the finishing around the date window could be a bit better, the buckle on the factory bracelet (which is awesome and soft) could do w/o the sharp edges and the pushers click only once when starting the stopwatch and resetting it. But doesn't click when stopping it or subsequently starting it.

On the good side, the color is amazing, and the dial is really crisp. It has smaller base than the top and it helps it wear much more comfortable for a 44mm watch, so the pushers don't dig into your hand. And my local dealer had it for 180€ which is much cheaper then the MSRP, and on too I get the 5 year international warranty.

As of today, the intended bracelet for it arrived and it looks like it was made for it.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

I am getting back into Citizen now Seiko are upping the prices and not the quality. Picked up the silver and have fallen in love.


----------



## bulletz

Scored this yesterday. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I had some Citizen's years ago, an Orca, a couple Cosmotrons, a BN0151, but had sold them all off for whatever reasons. Decided to ease back into it with an auction win today on a PMX56 2951 (random internet pic):


----------



## Bosshog104

Citizen Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosshog104

And a second, why not









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Fergfour said:


> I had some Citizen's years ago, an Orca, a couple Cosmotrons, a BN0151, but had sold them all off for whatever reasons. Decided to ease back into it with an auction win today on a PMX56 2951 (random internet pic):
> 
> View attachment 13516557


Beautiful! The -2591 is such a great watch. I got a used, dirty one from 2002 that didn't have a scratch on it. Loved mine, but it was a hair too small on my wrist. I gave it to a friend who wears it every day.


----------



## Fergfour

Ziptie said:


> Beautiful! The -2591 is such a great watch. I got a used, dirty one from 2002 that didn't have a scratch on it. Loved mine, but it was a hair too small on my wrist. I gave it to a friend who wears it every day.


Thanks. I realize the PMD/T/X are on the smaller side, but I have an Oceanus OCW S100 with similar dimensions that I'm content with, so I'm hoping for the same here


----------



## Morgs65




----------



## Morgs65




----------



## RogerP

First and only Citizen.


----------



## I_am_Ned

RogerP said:


> First and only Citizen.


My gosh, I love this Citizen. Beautiful. Can you share any details on it? Reference number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

RogerP said:


> First and only Citizen.


Such a beauty !


----------



## Watch Hobby

CITIZEN INDEPENDENT Mechanical Watch INNOVATIVE 20th Anniversary Model Reference BJ3-411-91


----------



## electorn




----------



## prov3

Here is my Citizen! I love this watch.


----------



## latitude222

1st Gen.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## umarrajs

Just landed............sapphire crystal is a good upgrade over the previous model:


----------



## espiga

Adding to this thread also, new Skyhawk


----------



## latitude222




----------



## latitude222




----------



## latitude222




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mike8

Today's Citizen...


----------



## hi_bri

I'm usually at the Seiko forum but I'd like to share one of the least appreciated segments for Citizen...their vintage quartz watches. Some were quite spectacular like this Cal. 8600 second-setting/LED quartz watch.

Known as the "Ultraman" in Japan given the blinking central LED. Not a common watch and I'm happy to have acquired on in near NOS shape:









































Box came in separately but it should be appropriate as it was used in this period and also for their early LCD watches.

I consider this watch an unexpected offspring when a Seiko Cal. 3923 LED watch had a one night stand with a Citizen Cal. 7803 Cosmotron.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## John Henry Belville

Just pulled this out of the mailbox.


----------



## John Henry Belville

Double post


----------



## fastenerhouse

Autozilla >>>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## groooooove

prov3 said:


> Here is my Citizen! I love this watch.
> View attachment 13555565


i love how they managed to make the dial as busy as humanly possible, but maintain nice legibility with those contrasting hands - love it!


----------



## Ploprof928




----------



## ahmadrudaini84

Not sure which model is this









Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches

This sweet thing turned up the other day i gave it a quick wipe and a new strap and can not take it off


----------



## apstealth

That looks sweet!


----------



## ahmadrudaini84

How to recognize any original vintage citizen especially eagle 7

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## apstealth

Maybe a little too busy looking for my taste but still looks great


----------



## daytripper

electorn said:


> View attachment 13555087


what model is the watch with the numerals on the left?


----------



## WichitaViajero

Ana digi Temp


----------



## espiga

Hi WichitaViajero,

Congratulations on your Citizen Ana-Digi!!!
Did you see the Independent version of this model?
Link to the website: INDEPENDENT

Best regards.


----------



## Starrskream

all in my signature


----------



## latitude222




----------



## latitude222




----------



## jtaka1

Only two diver/ Citzen wathches in my collection.


----------



## Black5

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## eddiea

Duplicated ....


----------



## eddiea

_Black Tough...._


----------



## jkpa

A couple Signatures


----------



## colorblind




----------



## buzz123

Just received this, my 3rd Citizen Eco-Drive.


----------



## readyandgame

Oh yeah!


----------



## filthyj24

Back in the club. Waiting for my Promaster rubber strap to come in.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

filthyj24 said:


> Back in the club. Waiting for my Promaster rubber strap to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Filthy....

What is the model number on that Citizen? Looks fantastic!! 

EDIT: Found it, will be on the look-out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GaryK30

Worker said:


> Filthy....
> 
> What is the model number on that Citizen? Looks fantastic!!


I think it's a Promaster Sky CB0130-51E.


----------



## Worker

GaryK30 said:


> I think it's a Promaster Sky CB0130-51E.


Thanks Gary. Just found it myself. Its quite the looker for sure!

Now to track one down somewhere.


----------



## GaryK30

Worker said:


> Thanks Gary. Just found it myself. Its quite the looker for sure!
> 
> Now to track one down somewhere.


It's basically a three-hand version of the Promaster Sky BY0080-57E chronograph that I used to own. A nice thing about these JDM models is that they have a tool-free micro-adjust of 6-7 mm built into the clasp. Also, the titanium construction makes them quite lightweight for their size.


----------



## Worker

GaryK30 said:


> It's basically a three-hand version of the Promaster Sky BY0080-57E chronograph that I used to own. A nice thing about these JDM models is that they have a tool-free micro-adjust of 6-7 mm built into the clasp. Also, the titanium construction makes them quite lightweight for their size.
> 
> View attachment 13712643


Oh wow!! That one is really nice, too!!

Are these all those odd lug spacing so difficult to fit another strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Worker said:


> Oh wow!! That one is really nice, too!!
> 
> Are these all those odd lug spacing so difficult to fit another strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not positive, but they might have a 23 mm lug width, like three of my four current Citizens.


----------



## readyandgame

buzz123 said:


> Just received this, my 3rd Citizen Eco-Drive.
> 
> View attachment 13701623


Nice indeed!


----------



## readyandgame

Worker said:


> Oh wow!! That one is really nice, too!!
> 
> Are these all those odd lug spacing so difficult to fit another strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This model reminds me of constellations! Handsome piece!


----------



## filthyj24

GaryK30 said:


> I'm not positive, but they might have a 23 mm lug width, like three of my four current Citizens.


Worker, Gary was bang on with the model number and lug width. I bought this from a member here and so far I'm very pleased with it. I should be getting a new Promaster rubber band in the mail today.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

filthyj24 said:


> Worker, Gary was bang on with the model number and lug width. I bought this from a member here and so far I'm very pleased with it. I should be getting a new Promaster rubber band in the mail today.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoy the watch. It's a cool design, with a less cluttered dial than the chronograph version.


----------



## filthyj24

GaryK30 said:


> I hope you enjoy the watch. It's a cool design, with a less cluttered dial than the chronograph version.


The rubber strap came in. I was hoping it was going to be 23mm but I couldn't find any concrete info on the dimensions anywhere. Turns out it is 22mm so I had to do some improvisation. Even though its the wrong lug width this strap takes the watch from an 8.5 to a solid 10 for me. I've never been much of a bracelet guy and this strap is super comfortable. Wus confessy; I almost bought one of the new Hamilton scubas instead of this just because I liked the big writing on the rubber strap. I'm glad I didn't. I always get sucked into looking at autos but I've been spoiled by atomic/solar.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222

1st gen Thunderbirds


----------



## erklep

Looks great, Brother! My suggestion for filling those small voids for the undersized band is to take a leather punch tool and punch out 4 small "spacers" or washers from the backside of the keeper and poke through the center with a pin, then fit the spacers over your springbar ends and install. I had to do it on one of my watches before with a band I loved but was too small. I will see if I can find some photos of how I fixed it up


----------



## latitude222




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brins

A blast from the past


----------



## Impulse

Rose gold and PVD goodness.


----------



## sticky




----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk Blues by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie

I wrote a quick review of my AT3037 over here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/brief-overview-h820-based-at3037-4801177.html#post47143651
H820 radio controlled, dual-time movement. Really nice piece.


----------



## Lepdiggums

promaster altichron in orange.


----------



## 356746




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

*Citizen Promaster Diver CA0716-19E 100th Anniversary Limited Edition*


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

*Citizen Brycen CA0640-86L*


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Citizen Promaster Diver BN0151-09L


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

*Citizen Promaster Nighthawk BJ7000-52E*


----------



## johnjamesjjh

My everyday watch, the citizen promaster aqualand bn2021-03e. And my recently sold Citizen Altichron Cirrus


----------



## johnjamesjjh

My everyday watch, the citizen promaster aqualand bn2021-03e. And my recently sold Citizen Altichron Cirrus
View attachment 13751381

View attachment 13751387


----------



## Sagitario

Citizen Signature


----------



## Sagitario

Citizen Signature
View attachment 13755545


----------



## Pete_JBK

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Citizen Promaster Diver BN0151-09L
> 
> View attachment 13750089


My BN0151-09L was delivered yesterday, all the way from the USA to "The Land Down Under". Bought via Fishpond-AU.

The bonus for me was that it came with the SCUBA TANK presentation kit !! I was not expecting that. Almost could not believe what I was seeing! Thank you Mr. Fishpond ;-)

And it is a beautiful watch too, and so light for a diver.

Cheers -- Pete.

PS: Thanks for the lend of your wrist-n-watch " sunmoonstar.13 "


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Pete_JBK said:


> My BN0151-09L was delivered yesterday, all the way from the USA to "The Land Down Under". Bought via Fishpond-AU.
> 
> The bonus for me was that it came with the SCUBA TANK presentation kit !! I was not expecting that. Almost could not believe what I was seeing! Thank you Mr. Fishpond ;-)
> 
> And it is a beautiful watch too, and so light for a diver.
> 
> Cheers -- Pete.
> 
> PS: Thanks for the lend of your wrist-n-watch " sunmoonstar.13 "


I got the scuba tank too ;-)


----------



## whywhysee

Citizen BN0118









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## mydemise

Finally got an eco-zilla, this thing is big! I purchased the after market lug adapters and put them on. I like it much more now with the ability to change out straps so easily with drilled lugs.


----------



## heboil

Pics from this winter vacation.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownPensFan

Great looking watch


----------



## ChiTownPensFan

What model is this second one?


----------



## ChiTownPensFan

Please ignore my last 2 posts. I am trying to learn how this forum works and I hit reply to 2 different posts and they both ended up at the end of this thread.


----------



## GaryK30

ChiTownPensFan said:


> Please ignore my last 2 posts. I am trying to learn how this forum works and I hit reply to 2 different posts and they both ended up at the end of this thread.


If you do a Reply With Quote, it will look like this.


----------



## latitude222

love those Ecozillas


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm starting off the new year by wearing the Eco-Drive this week in order to feed it some light.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## sokard

My first EcoDrive!!!


----------



## sokard

My first EcoDrive!!!
View attachment 13765337


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congrats, @sokard! That's a great one. Lot of bang for the buck. Nice photo of the dial, especially showing that minute hand. The black version is pretty versatile, too. Welcome to the Eco-Drive club!


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster12

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Nubster12

Only one I have at the moment but I'm really thinking hard about grabbing a NY0040/0045....


----------



## marko114

Pilot and diver




















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Sold my Orange '80s Crystron CQ 150m 4-212461Y diver but can't part with this Wabi-Sabi blue model:









Great vintage flavor, especially after my watchmaker revived it from the dead!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

hi_bri said:


> Sold my Orange '80s Crystron CQ 150m 4-212461Y diver but can't part with this Wabi-Sabi blue model:
> 
> View attachment 13768355
> 
> 
> Great vintage flavor, especially after my watchmaker revived it from the dead!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


Love this watch, scratches and all. The design and colours are beautiful.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Drudge




----------



## fcasoli

My oldest


----------



## leeboi

Purchased on boxing day.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

My Contribution!!! need to replace my sapphire Crystal, anyone know what Citizen California charges???


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

Happy Tuesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drudge

Blast from the past. No longer in my collection and sometimes I sort of miss them


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

HUUUUMMMPP DAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir-Guy

It's from yesterday, but here's a Promaster diver with some cool daytime lume. I like how the indices have very shallow borders; makes the lume pop against the chrome.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like it, @sunmoonstar.13. Bold, clean dial, proper hand length, and I like how big the constant seconds sub-dial is. Nice grab! Good fit on you.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Sir-Guy said:


> I like it, @sunmoonstar.13. Bold, clean dial, proper hand length, and I like how big the constant seconds sub-dial is. Nice grab! Good fit on you.


Thanks! It's a great racing-style chronograph, easy to read and the splash of orange complements the blue nicely. I'm thinking about getting a dark blue leather rally strap for it one day.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## hz536n

My Citizen watches...


----------



## hz536n

My Citizen watches...

View attachment 13799939
View attachment 13799943
View attachment 13799947
View attachment 13799949
View attachment 13799951
View attachment 13799955


----------



## whywhysee

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## tmvu13

My first and only Citizen, running flawless for seven years now. It's a bit hard to see because of the lighting, but the dial is a navy blue color.


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## Sugman

whywhysee said:


> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I like this! Wish it was a 42mm case. Nice...


----------



## Ziptie

Sugman said:


> I like this! Wish it was a 42mm case. Nice...


Yeah, the 40mm field watches are just a hair smaller than I'd like. Larger would be great.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Here are my two hopefully to be joined by a Blue Eco Drive Diver this year.

Citizen Eco Drive x2 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse

Thin two-hander.


----------



## Kilovolt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## hi_bri

My Crystron CQ 150m 4-212461Y is making a second round here. I was very surprised my watchmaker was able to secure one of last few replacement crystals. Add a color co-ordinated Perlon strap and here it is...









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

hi_bri said:


> My Crystron CQ 150m 4-212461Y is making a second round here. I was very surprised my watchmaker was able to secure one of last few replacement crystals. Add a color co-ordinated Perlon strap and here it is...


Looks great with the new crystal and strap!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed, that's very sharp!

Citizen Chandler (BM8180) today. Look, it matches my pants! 

The 37mm is a nice size. It's one of my smaller watches. (6.5" wrist.)


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

When the light hits the gold-tone hands at just the right angle.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## BabyJoe

My Citizens. I'd still like a Tough, and a Chronomaster.


----------



## Uda

Just two...









Odesláno z mého FRD-L02 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

I've been rocking this retro-cool vintage Citizen for the better part of the week. Keep excellent time while playing a strong hand in style.


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## gringosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## rfortson

Wearing my World Time from 2000









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

rfortson said:


> Wearing my World Time from 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on that strap. I've got one on a bracelet that I don't love. Was considering flipping it, but maybe I'll just try a new strap.


----------



## rfortson

Ziptie said:


> Looks fantastic on that strap. I've got one on a bracelet that I don't love. Was considering flipping it, but maybe I'll just try a new strap.


Thanks. Yes, I've had it on a strap for years. For the longest, I had it on a brown leather strap on a cheap deployant clasp. Since I keep the watch in the window for charging, the strap eventually faded so I put this sail cloth strap on it. I like the look. Give some straps a try.


----------



## DigPT

Good morning.


----------



## Ziptie

2018 titanium Promaster diver BN0201


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071 on black rubber next to 
my newly received mint orac on ti bracket courtesy of Torromoto &#55357;&#56722;


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Fifty Shades of Blue


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## buzz123




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## ChrisWMT

Free Willy showed up today


----------



## Jo1s

JY8068-56E Limited Edition


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MaDTempo

On vacation in Maui


----------



## MaDTempo

View attachment 13873435
View attachment 13873437

On vacation in Maui


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Nighthawks, soon to be joined by a Blue Angels version.​


----------



## toscana33

I usually wear my ca. 2001 Blue Angels Navihawk when I'm wearing something blue.


----------



## toolguy

citizen bn0176-089e with suppas and SC hexad oyster bracelet...

lots of wrist presence on this tool diver


----------



## Drumguy

New addition and I love it!


----------



## blueradish

Citizen w/ PAM style CG. Dial on this is absolutely incredible.


----------



## ronkatct

NH8350 Blue, automatic.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Drumguy said:


> New addition and I love it!


Great choice! Looks great on your wrist, too.

I had lusted after that cream-coloured version of the Brycen chronograph for months but had only ever seen pics of it online. Then one day, my local AD had the blue version of it (which comes on a bracelet) in stock. I decided to pull the trigger on it a couple of days later.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L







​


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## DigPT

Very cool!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Any fellow Signature fans here? 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday was Citizen NH8350 Blue.

Today is white Citizen NH8350. :d


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## filcord

My blackout BM 8475 00f on watchgecko rally strap

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishamael




----------



## Science451

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude

Keeping time at work with my Citizen World Perpetual AT Limited Edition on a Clockwork Synergy premium NATO band.


----------



## hz536n

My 2006 Citizen Disney Edition Eco-Drive. Wear it every time we go to Disneyworld. Used to wear it to work when I had to attend "Mickey Mouse" meetings.


----------



## hz536n

My 2006 Citizen Disney Edition Eco-Drive. Wear it every time we go to Disneyworld. Used to wear it to work when I had to attend "Mickey Mouse" meetings.

View attachment 13897187


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The two "icons" in my humble collection.


----------



## heboil

Ecozilla.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lewie

Retro windsurfer
D060 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Black5

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZoKet

My only Citizen and my precious


----------



## 1Shayne

My Citizen Promaster Altichron and Promaster Diver


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## heboil

Zilla.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## DigPT

Looking for some sunlight


----------



## anabuki




----------



## heboil

Macro-Zilla.


----------



## heboil

Macro-Zilla.


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Sugman

BN0190 Promaster Diver's 200m


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

Happy Tuesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman

Only Bummer is this thing HAS NO LUME!!!!!!! LOL, Wish Citizens could have lumed the hands at least, hands and markers would have been phenomenal, especially since these are colored a lume green!!!


----------



## ewiz240

Ny0040-17L








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## clarencek




----------



## DigPT




----------



## Ziptie

Fun new casual watch via a trade with @Wolfsatz. First day on the job!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## v1triol

ZoKet said:


> My only Citizen and my precious


Nice!
What is the reference?


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Ziptie

v1triol said:


> Nice!
> What is the reference?


Lord of the Rings. ;-)


----------



## Firecrow911

​


----------



## colorblind

Pleasantly surprised: I bleached the original black bezel, for ~2hrs, to get this slate grey. 
A pic next to the Seiko dawn grey, for reference.


----------



## 14060

BN0118-55E "Ray Mears"


----------



## Firecrow911

Citizen in action at the pump panel...






​


----------



## colorblind

v1triol said:


> Nice!
> What is the reference?


NJ0090-13P


----------



## Solotov

First post in f905 yall! Starting off with this big ol beauty. Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## layercake

colorblind said:


> Pleasantly surprised: I bleached the original black bezel, for ~2hrs, to get this slate grey.
> A pic next to the Seiko dawn grey, for reference.
> 
> View attachment 13984611
> View attachment 13984613


Looks super cool!


----------



## Piede

Grand Classic









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Been a while since I posted this watch. One of my cheapest and one of my favorites. Great for casual daily wear. BM6831 on a cheap trimmed nato. They make a few B&W variants, as well as options in blue and orange colorways as the 6835.


----------



## Ziptie

BM7080 in the sun.


----------



## filthyj24

Buddies









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

My tool watch:


----------



## TWoodie

I don't have it yet but it'll be here soon:


----------



## Sugman

On a new Maratac composite strap...


----------



## Zednut

Loving it! CA0451-11H


----------



## ZoKet

v1triol said:


> Nice!
> What is the reference?


Citizen Super titanium Automatic NJ0090-13P with saphire glass.


----------



## DigPT

Going green today


----------



## ibbz

My vintage Citizen


----------



## rfortson

Wearing my "Panda-Bull" today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H







​


----------



## Kisifer

Excellent JP2000-08E from 1998


----------



## Sugman




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## ZoKet

My final purchase... It was my target long time and it is great aoutomatic divers watch.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## lostinperiphery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigPT

Nice!


----------



## MustangMike

Bad ass Titanium piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Grand Classic









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman010

Piede said:


> Grand Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Damn I love those blue dials.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Here we go. 
A bit of an older model

I present to you the 6355 Triple perpetual calendar
With the oh-so-cool and rare green dial.

I found it busted up, scraped beyond belief and not working... but fell in love with the dial.
After a new single domed crystal on it, and new strap, and new movement....

How's it look in the sunlight?


----------



## colorblind

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go.
> A bit of an older model
> 
> I present to you the 6355 Triple perpetual calendar
> With the oh-so-cool and rare green dial.
> 
> I found it busted up, scraped beyond belief and not working... but fell in love with the dial.
> After a new single domed crystal on it, and new strap, and new movement....
> 
> How's it look in the sunlight?
> 
> View attachment 14037497
> 
> View attachment 14037499
> 
> View attachment 14037501
> 
> View attachment 14037503
> 
> View attachment 14037505


Wow! This is one of the coolest dials, i have seen so far, out of the Citizen design house - period!
I have seen the white dial before, but this ones new to me. Is it easy to find one of these, now?


----------



## JJ Smith

2001 Citizen Promaster, C830 caliber
Ref. JQ9010
42mm dia case, 47.5mm lug to lug, 12.3mm thick
WR 100m


----------



## Rocket1991

sk880 said:


> 2001 Citizen Promaster, C830 caliber
> Ref. JQ9010
> 42mm dia case, 47.5mm lug to lug, 12.3mm thick
> WR 100m


Love it! Great rare Citizen!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## myn5054

Aqualand









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster12

Arrived today...NY0080-12E


----------



## langstang

Tsono Racer with SS band.


----------



## bloody watches

3 new purchases since my last visit. 
1 Citizen Date Flake







2 AUTODATER







3 PARA WATER ( One of the 3 first Citizen domestic water proof watches)







all are coming for a good clean & service.


----------



## holance

Just got my new chronomaster.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks great, @holance. Happen to have a reference? I have recently had my interest piqued by Chronomasters and am trying to learn all I can. Where'd you purchase it, if I may ask?

Awesome photo, by the way. I dig that dial texture!


----------



## holance

Model Number: Citizen The Citizen AQ1040-53E. 

Bought it from Sakurawatches. Takes about 2 weeks to received it (Shipped from Japan). Luckily the US custom did not charge extra import tax.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## aleksejeremeev

the watch will hold.


----------



## Jo Hande

Came in some days ago ... Titanium ... sapphire







greetings,
Jo


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mbott

2002 If I remember correctly.

-- 
Mike


----------



## mbott

Oops! 

Don't see a delete option.

-- 
Mike


----------



## Barbababa

I found a Citizen outlet shop in Tokyo and got myself a Exceed with RC. Same design language as The Chronomaster and with Duratect treated titanium. 38,5x9,8mm. It’s from July 2011


----------



## zdenal01

Jo Hande said:


> Came in some days ago ... Titanium ... sapphire
> View attachment 14085239
> 
> greetings,
> Jo












Odesláno z mého COL-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## zdenal01

Odesláno z mého COL-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## MitchCumsteen

lostinperiphery said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have one of those. Miss it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## lis_255




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 9Link




----------



## Gabriel86

Mine is a simple citizen quartz


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gil2641

Love this watch! I just made a post looking for a watch like this. Do you know the model number by any chance?


----------



## ewiz240

gil2641 said:


> Love this watch! I just made a post looking for a watch like this. Do you know the model number by any chance?


NY0040-17L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gil2641

Thank you!


----------



## gil2641

Barbababa said:


> I found a Citizen outlet shop in Tokyo and got myself a Exceed with RC. Same design language as The Chronomaster and with Duratect treated titanium. 38,5x9,8mm. It's from July 2011


What model is this watch? It's beautiful!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

sorry, wrong watch. :-D


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

I just received this Citizen BM8475-26E in the mail and immediately changed the strap. I had been wanting the Hamilton Khaki Air Race but was not ready to pull the trigger on a ~$500 purchase when I came across this randomly on the bay. Found it on Amazon for almost the same price, but with 2 day shipping and decided a could do use a low cost version for the time being. Rally happy with it, and was mildly surprised to discover that Eco-Drives have built in warning functionality. The second hand was only ticking every 2 seconds, but was obviously jumping ahead the same amount of time (so not losing any time). I googled it and found that it is a warning that the battery is running low and needs to be charged. Pretty damn cool and I suddenly have a lot more confidence in the designers and engineers at Citizen. (Being nbew to the watch world, maybe this is old news but I like it!)


----------



## Sir-Guy

Cool colors, @Jody1Kenobi. The two-second tick is commonly referred to as an end-of-life indicator (or EOL).


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

I hope you do not mean end of battery (or is it capacitor in these?). Hopefully that is end of charge-cycle-life.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Right-a "you'd better charge it up soon" indicator. On conventional cell-powered watches it means it's time for a battery change. For solar it means get it some bright light, stat!


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## Kisifer

A beauty from the past!!!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Sir-Guy said:


> Right-a "you'd better charge it up soon" indicator. On conventional cell-powered watches it means it's time for a battery change. For solar it means get it some bright light, stat!


Thanks, all charged up first thing this morning and ticking fine.


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## jim10000

This one today


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

this one deserve a strap, i believe it has potential


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Piede

Grand Classic









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

With optional rainbow...


----------



## cocobambu

Citizen Navihawk C300 - Brazilian Aerobatic Team Collection


----------



## Wolfsatz

Night Hawk 
NaviHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sprint

BM6400-00E 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushisumo

one of my fav dive watch!


----------



## sushisumo

View attachment 14133171

one of my fav dive watch!


----------



## sprint

This is an older, 300m infusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

Saturday's choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Old School


----------



## sprint

Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

I haven't worn this in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Automatic NH8350 Blue


----------



## Maddog1970

My citizen grail showed up today - DLC Royal Marine Commado - next to impossible to find here in North America....

So legible, great dial, super light in TI....love it!


----------



## sprint

Just in - new Promaster field watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Seriously head over heels with this, so much so that I have a bracelet RMC and a blue montbell in bound now....


----------



## Ziptie

Maddog1970 said:


> Seriously head over heels with this, so much so that I have a bracelet RMC and a blue montbell in bound now....
> 
> View attachment 14147233


No PMD56-2951? ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

Ziptie said:


> No PMD56-2951? ;-)


Prefer the handset on the RMC and the montbell


----------



## Piede

Courageous 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

Piede said:


> Courageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


This is the watch that's on my list. I've been looking for a preowned unit in good condition for quite some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tribal123

Hi folks, 
here's my H820 Eco Drive, given from my father in love.

Anyone knows the exact model? i cannot identify due to the orange details


----------



## tribal123

Found It.. it's an AT9030-55F...

Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

tribal123 said:


> Found It.. it's an AT9030-55F...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A505FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Proprio lui! b-)

Benvenuto! Welcome on the forum!


----------



## tribal123

Kilovolt said:


> Proprio lui! b-)
> 
> Benvenuto! Welcome on the forum!


Ehilà, grazie!!


----------



## Maddog1970

on vacation with the Land RMC DLC....


----------



## planetred




----------



## pgpatel

(FS) i have on my wrest for 16 years dm me for details


----------



## Fastandold

24mm lugs, non hackable, 100m very ignorant.
I love it.


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Helson_hyped

Work









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## Ntinos

evening wus


----------



## Maddog1970

Loved these "Land" Promasters from afar for a while, never being able to source one here in Canada, and they rarely pop on fleabay.....
Now in the space of a couple of weeks, I have tracked down a DLC RMC, a full TI BNIB RMC and a Japanese store selling the Montbell LEs!....the blue dial MB has a different layout, and wr drops to 200m.....

These things are tank!

Love 'em!


----------



## sprint

Just in...new citizen signature series. BL1257-56A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

sprint said:


> Just in...new citizen signature series. BL1257-56A


I've only ever seen pics of the blue version of this watch. Didn't even know a grey version existed! It looks great |>


----------



## Tacocat

Signature Chronograph

OMG sorry for all the images. Its been a while.


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## sprint

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14180091


How comfortable is the stainless bracelet on that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

sprint said:


> How comfortable is the stainless bracelet on that watch?


Very comfortable! It's not heavy and the clasp is simple and functional enough for daily use.









I once had a black promaster with original citizen bracelet. I don't like the bracelet indeed. Yes the bracelet is solid and of good quality. But I think the clasp is too bulky, and I don't like its male endlinks and its 3D-style links.
Below are the pics of the original bracelet. I had sold the watch long ago.


----------



## daogiahieu

can you suggest for me a eco-drive citizen 40mm ?
I want 100m or 200m water restant
I want an dive like Orient ray 2 or an sporty watch like The orient star 2018 ?

















thank you !


----------



## sprint

Rosenbloom said:


> Very comfortable! It's not heavy and the clasp is simple and functional enough for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 14181863
> 
> 
> I once had a black promaster with original citizen bracelet. I don't like the bracelet indeed. Yes the bracelet is solid and of good quality. But I think the clasp is too bulky, and I don't like its male endlinks and its 3D-style links.
> Below are the pics of the original bracelet. I had sold the watch long ago.
> 
> View attachment 14181867
> 
> 
> View attachment 14181869


I've been looking to get an OEM Citizen bracelet for mine, so thanks for the information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aumir

I tried searching a lot for this specific watch with the model number you provided and could not find this specific one. Would you mind helping me by pointing me in the right direction. Thank you!


----------



## Aumir

GThomasD82 said:


> It's the bl5400-52a... Great watch had it for 2 years now, only complaint is time setting is a hassle lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to find this specific model with the model number you gave and could not find it. Would really appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction. Thank You so much!


----------



## GaryK30

Aumir said:


> I tried to find this specific model with the model number you gave and could not find it. Would really appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction. Thank You so much!


I just did a Google search for *BL5400-52A* and it comes up with lots of links.

Here are a few.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-perpetual-calendar-bl5400-52a.html

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Chronograph-Perpetual-BL5400-52A/dp/B002NEFI44

https://www.citizenpremium.com/watches/watch-detail/?model=BL5400-52A


----------



## Ziptie

Aumir said:


> I tried to find this specific model with the model number you gave and could not find it. Would really appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction. Thank You so much!


You'll find different colors as well if you search for just BL5400. The last 3 characters are just the color.


----------



## James142

Promaster Diver


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A







​


----------



## sprint

Picked this up preowned a few days ago. BL1259.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks sharp, @sprint. I like the dial, and especially how they did the date window. 

37mm Citizen today. Nice fit on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dmolinaj24

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks sharp, @sprint. I like the dial, and especially how they did the date window.
> 
> 37mm Citizen today. Nice fit on my 6.5" wrist.


Can't find this anymore. It's an old model. Some thread here changed the hands and it looked awesome.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

dmolinaj24 said:


> Can't find this anymore. It's an old model. Some thread here changed the hands and it looked awesome.


It's a current model as far as I know. Reference is BM8180-03E. Still on the Citizen site and also on Amazon for about $90 USD.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Stainless-display-BM8180-03E/dp/B000EQS1JW

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BM8180-03E.html


----------



## Ticktocker

Tough stuff..... My current favorite Citizen. BN0211-50E









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

My GADA:


----------



## Sir-Guy

I recently swapped the OEM blue rubber for this black silicone, and I'm quite happy with it. It was too much blue with what it came with, but the black strap quiets down the whole look to me.

In shade, it makes the blue dial and bezel look almost black...










But then you get it in sunlight and the bezel pops with color.










I think it'll be a good summer watch. I might order an orange strap to bring out the minute hand. Thoughts?


----------



## Fergfour

I agree it's a good Summer watch. You said that you like how the black quiets down the whole look, but on the other hand might order an orange strap. I personally like orange but it's not very quiet


----------



## jrmckins

I (will soon) have three:

I have this one. 5 year anniversary watch from Oracle BM6060-57F















I got this one on EBAY today for ~$70








I may have bought this one for myself fo Father's Day AT4127-52H


----------



## sprint

Wearing a lightweight titanium diver today...AW1220










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S

Trying a brown strap on this new ebay pickup today. Think the dark brown/ black edges on this Fossil strap work, but it has a silver buckle.

Will be happy to get the missing pins and put the bracelet back together, though.

BN0195


----------



## Sugman

A BN0198 on a carbon fiber strap and a BN0150 on a composite rubber strap:


----------



## Fergfour

I like that composite rubber strap, who makes it? Does it come in BN0151 blue?


----------



## Sir-Guy

BN1050 looks great on that strap, @Sugman. Nice choice! 

For me, I switched this one from black silicone to brown leather today. Thoughts?


----------



## Sugman

Fergfour said:


> I like that composite rubber strap, who makes it? Does it come in BN0151 blue?


Thanks.

Maratac watch band...Amazon or eBay. They make one with blue stitching, but it's a little light. A blue Sharpie would probably take care of it.


----------



## Ziptie

Two lovely items I'm selling. The 2018 titanium diver BN0201 and the dual / world time atomic / radio controlled AT9037.


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@rcorreale, I didn't know the minute hand had a different-colored lume until now. Very interesting! Thanks for sharing that shot.


----------



## rcorreale

Sir-Guy said:


> @rcorreale, I didn't know the minute hand had a different-colored lume until now. Very interesting! Thanks for sharing that shot.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I really like Citizen's lume...


----------



## Sugman

Sugman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maratac watch band...Amazon or eBay. They make one with blue stitching, but it's a little light. A blue Sharpie would probably take care of it.


Here's a pic of the blue stitched band (darkened with a Sharpie) on a blue watch:


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080.
Just put in a fresh battery and off it goes.
Not bad for a watch fast approaching 30 years old.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BCitizen

Chandler with Hadley Roma Kevlar
Blue Angel with Barton Canvas
Promaster Tough with Hadley Roma Kevlar


----------



## MDT IT

Fugu L.E. (topic in Affordable watch)


----------



## rcorreale

Citizen on the job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourb

My Automatic Eagle 7, purchased in 1997 and still as good as new


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue Tsuno......a little busy, but legible, and the alarm woke me this morning, so not sure what the "loudness" complaints are about!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

My Citizen family 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

Piede said:


> My Citizen family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I see at least one signature series in that lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

sprint said:


> I see at least one signature series in that lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only the clear blue one is not a Signature

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Watching the 24 Hours of Le Mans with my Skyhawk.


----------



## Superbri22

Newly acquired

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

Just got this today!!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

Just arrived, today...


----------



## gto05z




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanksndudes

Just arrived! My only Citizen, and I'm in love.


----------



## deepsea03

Avion


----------



## Barbababa

Exceed RC on vacation


----------



## foten21

Arrived today...is my 3rd Citizen


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Black5

Still wearing this C080 Wingman.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Slin77

I love Citizenś ....a couple of mine 

























































View attachment 14255107


----------



## Sugman

Really like the watch, but the yard work sucks!


----------



## Sugman

Dang double post...and yard work still sucks!


----------



## Datalighter

It looks great!
Which model number is that?


----------



## Maddog1970

Tsuno LE on an aftermarket Oris rubber strap....


----------



## Watchaficionado5

Very Nice!


----------



## philskywalker

My new fav









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Current Citizen collection....decided to flip the blue Tsuno....


----------



## Sagitario

Signature 300m


----------



## Droyal

Giving this some wrist time today.


----------



## Unc Sam

I'm likin' it


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## B....

View attachment 14272331


----------



## Unc Sam




----------



## Sugman




----------



## watchtoomuch

Starting to like these watches, and probably the lightest watches and most comfortable I have worn


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Barbababa

Ab9000-61e


----------



## Sugman




----------



## CPRwatch

This arrived today , it's my first citizen watch but really liked the look of this 62-6198 . I think its from March 74 but not 100% & pretty sure the insert is not original , any comments good or bad appreciated .


----------



## AngelDeVille

AngelDeVille said:


>


18mm strap... much better....

Loving this watch!


----------



## Slin77

This one all day.....


----------



## Slin77

This one all day.....


----------



## London006

Ecozilla purchased by me in 2014! ;-)


----------



## ruismesquita

My old promaster windsurf


----------



## ruismesquita

My old promaster windsurf


----------



## London006

The depth of this dial is awesome!


----------



## AeroDynamik

Just picked this up today and I'm very impressed:


----------



## pietervn

The Mighty BN7020


----------



## foten21

With a brand new NATO strap


----------



## marko114

Diver and pilot








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pgpatel

i have citizen duratect its been on my wrest since 2001


----------



## Voyager57

My 12 year old unknown model...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Ziptie

Two used/new to me Attesa Duratect titanium atomic/radio controlled JDM beauties shipped from Japan.

First a sporty blue model, pleasantly thin, 200m WR. The bracelet was much too short so I went with a silicone strap and deployant clasp. Love it for casual daily wear. 









Second, a really gorgeous GMT model, near-perfect condition, full kit, 22cm bracelet, micro-adjust ratchet on the clasp... and maybe too small for me? Will probably flip it. LMK if interested.


----------



## ruismesquita

nice gmt


----------



## khronolektur

NY0040-09e.


----------



## philskywalker

Aviator chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## London006

Promaster Altichron


----------



## mrod1108

Got a couple, here's my favorite.


----------



## Combat Jump

My indestructible Aqualand!


----------



## GaryK30

Aqualand BJ2128-05E on a Zuludiver 178 23mm NATO.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## khronolektur

Citizen NY0054-4L


----------



## ruismesquita

That blue dial is something


----------



## moreland4




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Promaster GMT World Time BJ7100-82E.


----------



## hi_bri

Stepping out of my usual F21 haunt to show off this Citizen SuperJet Autodater 39J in the X-case, finally on bracelet:

Serviced by 31 Jewels and running well...








Used a modern Citizen Reguno SS bracelet:








It did come on a bracelet but I've yet to track it down:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## FarmKid




----------



## hi_bri

Citizen Cutlass 33J thin automatic:









This might be the proper box:








-Brian


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## chrono555

Citizen Eco-Drive AT0200-05E (Chandler) Field Watch. Bought yesterday.
Ditched the stock green canvas strap for a black NATO.


----------



## HMR170

I've had this for 9 years now. From this angle, you cannot see all the scratches on the crystal.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AngelDeVille

Made a trip to the outlet mall in Las Vegas... we got these so cheap I kept looking to see if security was following us...

My son and I. His is a titanium...

Mine was the cheapest of the bunch...



My non watch enthusiast wife went from one watch for the past 10 years to 3...


----------



## MarshallGibson

I love this thing, just the movement can be loud. I can hear the movement rotate. Or am I just being finnicky?


----------



## Ziptie

Just for fun, I put the whole family out to sun today. The four in the middle are radio controlled, most are titanium, with the two on the right in steel. Note the shared case in the two on the left.

(Pay no attention to the Seiko that snuck into the picture, it just arrived today and because it's also solar, radio, titanium, wanted to join the fun.)


----------



## mbott

HMR170 said:


> I've had this for 9 years now. From this angle, you cannot see all the scratches on the crystal.
> 
> View attachment 14344031


Fantastic looking watch.

-- 
Mike


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Rocket1991

Fookus said:


> View attachment 14351647


Great vintage!


----------



## Zekecip

Here's mine!


----------



## jkpa

If you haven't already done so, try out a Signature line Citizen. Superb quality. Here are mine. Grand Classic auto in black and the Octavia eco-drive chronograph. It's often said these watches punch above their weight. It's true, more so with these than anything else in the affordable realm that I've tried on. After getting my Speedy Pro, a $5000 watch, and comparing it to the Grand Classic especially, I'd say the GC is 85% of the quality at 20% of the price. Add to that the GC was sold well below its MSRP of $995 and you have one epic value for money proposition. Nothing can touch these under a grand. Definitely not.


----------



## chrono555

New shoes on the Chandler. Strap from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## tbgreen

My Citizen Collection
4x Ecodrive & 1x Automatic Promaster


----------



## teaumaz

Only got 1 Citizen, but I'm getting a lot of enjoyment out of this one.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Some light reading today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

JY8068-56E


----------



## dgaddis

My PMD56-2952. Love this thing!


----------



## karmadrome

I recently received my first Citizen as a heirloom piece - a Citizen Automatic ref. 72-6052 from January 1976. I'm in love with the green dial!

Unfortunately, the faceted crystal has a crack. If anyone here can help me source a replacement faceted crystal, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## tmvu13

From today. The date's just horribly off.


----------



## judg69

Citizen Brycen Chronograph.






. Extremely nice timepiece!


----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## MX54LIFE




----------



## 356746




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## MarshallGibson

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14243569


Sweet looking watch! Is that an OE strap?


----------



## galliano




----------



## Unc Sam




----------



## zigg

Started with G-shocks but recently got into Citizens. Sold the BN0148 and these just landed today

BJ7111 and JY8035

View attachment 14403967

View attachment 14403969

View attachment 14403973


And as I couldnt decide between JY8035 and JY8037 I went with this forums approach and got both. Hate you guys! I meant thank you guys :-d

View attachment 14403955

View attachment 14403959

View attachment 14403961

View attachment 14403965


----------



## zigg

Started with G-shocks but recently got into Citizens. Sold the BN0148 and these just landed today

BJ7111 and JY8035























And as I couldnt decide between JY8035 and JY8037 I went with this forums approach and got both. Hate you guys! I meant thank you guys :-d


----------



## Sugman




----------



## karmadrome

zigg said:


> Started with G-shocks but recently got into Citizens. Sold the BN0148 and these just landed today
> 
> BJ7111 and JY8035
> 
> View attachment 14403967


Those Promaster watch boxes are seriously cool.


----------



## southern bamboo

Ready for The Art of Racing in the Rain!


----------



## southern bamboo

judg69 said:


> Citizen Brycen Chronograph.
> View attachment 14375005
> . Extremely nice timepiece!


Hah, I just unboxed that same watch! My first Citizen, first Chrono, first eco-drive... Love it!!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ksus2020




----------



## parv

Citizen CA0265-59E in direct strong light; otherwise, purple is not so much ...


----------



## parv

A Citizen in the Light ...


----------



## ksus2020

Citizen WR 100








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Skyhawk today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

skyhawk today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parv

yankeexpress said:


>


That's colorful. What year, or special event/occasion, was it when the watch was introduced?


----------



## judg69

Absolutely beautiful, well-balanced Citizen: :


----------



## yankeexpress

parv said:


> That's colorful. What year, or special event/occasion, was it when the watch was introduced?


I think the late '80s or early '90s. May have been an America's Cup release, as Citizen sponsored Dennis Conner in '87 and maybe some other syndicates later.

That watch saw a lot of races on heavy keelboats and it suffered the abuse.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## judg69

My favorite Blue Angels:


----------



## parv

Thanks for the details, yankeexpress.


----------



## Zam511

Citizen Eco-drive CA0627-09H


----------



## philskywalker

Feeling dark today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjimmie-v

unfortunately my ruined citizen crystron watch by an incompetent watchmaker. after replacing the screw crown and the glass, it was no longer watertight and the date and time adjustment was almost impossible. Then I did wear it for a while until the glass fell off spontaneously. Because I had bought this watch in a special circumstance and because it was a fantastic time, I have always thought about it. When I decided to look for the same watch, this version turned out to be extremely rare. A citizen crystron quartz purchased in 1982 watertight to 100 m day and date indication. The special feature is the two-tone dial. which I never actually see at the Quartz watches.


----------



## DC_Brown

Just picked up a Promaster Tough...I was a little hesitant about it because of the lug-to-lug. And the bracelet adds a lot of presence. But i got it, switched out the bracelet for a leather strap, and I think I'm in love.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ma678

I got this by EMS from Japan today. Super nice watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS 6T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

Here are a few of mine ; ) A few of that other brand are in there too.


----------



## CPRwatch

62-6198 from 74 ,


----------



## gto05z

Got this bad boy in the mail today


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PSILVA

gto05z said:


> Got this bad boy in the mail today
> View attachment 14438829


Ref. Number please


----------



## Sugman

Response to previous post re: reference number...BN2031-85E


----------



## Sugman

View attachment 14439673


----------



## Zednut

May I present you a AS4030-59E. Size wise this watch, 44mm and 50mm lug2lug, is at very limits of what my skinny wrist can handle. What do you think?


----------



## wave180

^ It looks good! It’s like a PMD chrono version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave180

My set and forget daily watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zednut

wave180 said:


> ^ It looks good! It's like a PMD chrono version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, originally I was out to get the PMD, but this just looked so much more exciting. I wish it was bit smaller though. Like Pmd.


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0151-09L “Prime”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ziptie

Just got this strap today, and it totally makes the watch. It's got heavy duty matte black hardware that perfectly matches the watch.


----------



## Subafan




----------



## Black5

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1981











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## philskywalker

Citizen Tsuno









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Really enjoying this one....


----------



## Rosenbloom

Still seeing this as the best looking blue I have ever found on a watch dial. ;-)


----------



## fazer60099

Hi there ! Let me introduce you my new baby. She came last week. This is the new NY0085-86E Promaster. A very nice litlle toolwatch.


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## clarencek

Seiya was able to find one for me. I'm smitten and completely undecided on what to wear now.

I remember when Grand Seiko was the sleepy luxury brand. I feel like that torch has been passed to citizen.


----------



## Sugman

A couple new straps to try out...Bonetto Cinturini on the BN0198 (gray) and Di Modell Carbonio on the BN0190 (black)


----------



## Fastandold




----------



## parv

Sugman said:


> A couple new straps to try out...Bonetto Cinturini on the BN0198 (gray) and Di Modell Carbonio on the BN0190 (black)
> ...


Did you use the original spring bars (included with a watch) for the straps? If not, what are the sources and sizes (body & tip end diameters) of those spring bars?

- parv


----------



## Sugman

parv said:


> Did you use the original spring bars (included with a watch) for the straps? If not, what are the sources and sizes (body & tip end diameters) of those spring bars?
> 
> - parv


I used the original watch spring bars in both. The Cinturini was a little snug, but no problem whatsoever.


----------



## parv

Sugman said:


> I used the original watch spring bars in both. The Cinturini was a little snug, but no problem whatsoever.


Thanks much, Sugman.


----------



## fargelios

Grand Classic Automatic


----------



## BCitizen

t minus said:


> Really enjoying this one....


Great choice, love mine, it`s my fav


----------



## t minus

BCitizen said:


> Great choice, love mine, it`s my fav


Is your avatar the Citizen AT8020? It definitely is a beautiful watch!


----------



## ven




----------



## BCitizen

t minus said:


> Is your avatar the Citizen AT8020? It definitely is a beautiful watch!


Yes, AT8020-03L
Currently sporting a Barton canvas but I have a nice Sorokin strap on the way.


----------



## BCitizen

t minus said:


> Is your avatar the Citizen AT8020? It definitely is a beautiful watch!


Yes, AT8020-03L

Oops double post, mods plz remove, thx


----------



## parv

fargelios said:


> Grand Classic Automatic
> ...


Lovely (hour & minute) hands you got there.


----------



## GaryK30

BCitizen said:


> Yes, AT8020-03L
> Currently sporting a Barton canvas but I have a nice Sorokin strap on the way.


Were you able to use the quick-release spring bars with the Barton, or did you have to swap them for the original curved spring bars?


----------



## BCitizen

GaryK30 said:


> Were you able to use the quick-release spring bars with the Barton, or did you have to swap them for the original curved spring bars?


Removed the quick release and used existing curved spring bars


----------



## GaryK30

BCitizen said:


> Removed the quick release and used existing curved spring bars


Thanks for the info. That sounds like a good idea.

Maybe you can post some pics showing how it looks. I'm especially interested in the fit to the case, since the stock strap has a curved end and the Barton Canvas has a straight end. I'm guessing using the curved spring bars will curve the ends of the Barton strap somewhat.

One nice thing about the Barton Canvas and Elite Silicone straps is that they come in odd sizes like 23mm.


----------



## Ard

Did someone say classic?


----------



## Rokovakian

I really don't like the papery leather used for this strap but compromises had to be made somewhere at this price level, so I can live with it for the time being. Aside from that, it's a brilliant time piece.


----------



## pantagruel

Citizen automatic.


----------



## Nippon Rookie

The polish on the case and bracelet is impressive. I find the day/date complication one of the most useful. And the dial is a stunner for its' color and contrast with the Roman numerals, not to mention the dial texture.


----------



## BCitizen

GaryK30
Here`s a few pics, hope this helps.























I went with 22mm, it fits perfect.


----------



## GaryK30

BCitizen said:


> GaryK30
> Here`s a few pics, hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 14455231
> 
> View attachment 14455233
> 
> View attachment 14455235
> 
> 
> I went with 22mm, it fits perfect.


Yes, it does. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## crcalhoun26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterClean

My name is Freddie, I'm new here, my first post. It's nice to know I'm not the only Citizen nut. I have others but there's a special place in my heart for Citizens.
I thought you might like to see my watches. I think Arizona is rubbing off on me, I could be wrong, you be the judge.


----------



## Time In

Stiletto


----------



## clbryant1981

The top row are all citizens.


----------



## philskywalker

on suppa adapters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sal4

chriscentro said:


>


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom V.

Brand new, yesterday.

Tom V.


----------



## Zednut

Beautiful straps! Where did you get them and what are they called? Concho?


----------



## dgaddis

Went on our first family vacation since adding the +1 almost a year and a half ago, went down to the Gulf to go to the beach for a few days. I took both my G Shock and my Citizen Promaster Land. I ended up just wearing the Promaster the whole trip. It's rugged all titanium construction was corrosion resistant enough to handle the saltiness of the ocean, the chlorine in the pool, and the scariness of alligators. It also looked great at the ice cream shop.


----------



## foten21

My nighthawk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut1




----------



## SunnyDaze




----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rivaldo10

Hello! here is my beauty
sorry for my english) thanks google translator)


----------



## Rivaldo10

Del


----------



## Rivaldo10

Citizen Tough BL0001-55


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## cghorr01

I have this exact same model, was my first Citizen, purchased it 11 years ago. Mine has quite a bit of wear on the bracelet and a scratch on the crystal. Currently at Citizen having them go through it and replace the crystal, not sure if they do it but if so I'll have the bracelet refinished. I love that watch! It has never missed a beat in the 11 years I've owned it!


----------



## neilziesing

Found this Citizen a few years back. Love the dial color and the hands.


----------



## AnthonyAQL

Blaqualands🖤


----------



## philskywalker

feeling a bit golden today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Just arrived used from Japan, CB0120-55w, the rare green version. Shockingly, it came with all of the links, so it fits my 21cm wrist comfortably. I'm very pleased.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## KPetty3178

My dads 1$ st Vincent’s score


----------



## Hacknwind

ebikebert said:


> View attachment 14489707


Is this a NY0098-84E?


----------



## Rivaldo10

Citizen Promaster


----------



## M. Reno

Newly acquired and loving this model!


----------



## philskywalker

Feeling Perpetual today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbob1912

Navihawk and Skyhawk


----------



## jkpa

Not with me yet, but soon underway. The legendary Cal 2100 Panda. A big hunk of steel and looks to be in great condition.


----------



## ven




----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## cary9719

CC3000-89L on a Watch Gecko strap.


----------



## cbob1912

Ordered this Friday and delivered today(Sunday) from Amazon for $105.99!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## cottontop




----------



## FreaverDK

Guess I might as well show off my two Citizens here, especially since the topic I tried to start didn't go through. 
Inherited these from my dad - unfortunately, they aren't in the best shape right now. One of them obviously has a cracked crystal, but works otherwise. With the other one, I think I might have knicked the coil, while trying to change the battery.
Without knowing too much about Citizen watches, I find it odd that they both have the same text on the caseback, except for the serial number - maybe the numbers only denote the case-style and not the dial/bracelet?
AFAIK, they're both from 1977, which would coincide with my Dad's 30th birthday. Just makes them a bit more special to me.


----------



## Sugman

new deck, new strap, not so new watch (BN0198)


----------



## Falco 67

Today's new entry, Promaster Field GMT ref. BJ7100-82E:


----------



## philskywalker

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas

DC_Brown said:


> Just picked up a Promaster Tough...I was a little hesitant about it because of the lug-to-lug. And the bracelet adds a lot of presence. But i got it, switched out the bracelet for a leather strap, and I think I'm in love.
> View attachment 14431321
> View attachment 14431323


I love this watch! I'm going to buy one.


----------



## Nicolas

Here's my Eco-Drive World Perpetual Atomic Watch, CB0020-50E, which I bought new in March 2012. In these ~7.5 years it's never stopped and never varied by as much as a second from UTC, except when I was vacationing in Hawaii a couple of times and out of radio range. Of course it synced back up when I returned to civilization.


----------



## Elvis.ba

Eco drive, Axiom black leather


----------



## parv

Not with me anymore c. 1998 Citizen AP0430-51L ...


----------



## jkpa

This is a lifetime keeper. Built August 2005. Looks great, feels fantastic on wrist. I'm amazed I waited this long to pick up a cal 2100 and this is the best one hands down in my book.


----------



## Falco 67

Falco 67 said:


> Today's new entry, Promaster Field GMT ref. BJ7100-82E:
> 
> View attachment 14532791
> 
> 
> View attachment 14532795


My other pieces:

BM6630-51F








CB1070-56L








NY0040-09E








NY0040-17L (mod)








NY2300-09BL (mod)








6870-H11216


----------



## strix




----------



## parv

Falco 67 said:


> My othet pieces:
> 
> BM6630-51F
> View attachment 14542727
> 
> ...


That's one nice looking watch.


----------



## sticky

Every time I do battle with this strap I swear blind I'll get some adapters so I can fit a decent strap to the watch but forget as soon as I take it off.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 971

Autozilla been with me for couple years but now I rarely wear it.


----------



## Viseguy

The timeless BM7170-53L is what's on my wrist today.


----------



## parv

Viseguy said:


> The timeless BM7170-53L is what's on my wrist today.
> ...


Viseguy, do the hands have silver/polished stainless steel outline?

If I had not bought my current watch (4 or 5 year old at the time of purchase with heavy discount), this, or slightly updated BM7431-51L, would have been the one.


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Love your Promaster Field GMT ref. BJ7100-82E @Falco 67, real nice.


----------



## NoraaK

My latest watch is this Citizen Promaster CB5036-10X purchased in metro Manila. I've done a lot of international travel for business the last few years and liked the world time feature and the fact it's not a US model.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Rivaldo10

Citizen Signature


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Barbababa

Got this for my birthday from my wife when we visited Tokyo. Such a lovely little titanium piece. Ecodrive, radiosynk.


----------



## Zednut

Pmd56-2972. Wonderful watch and not as big as it looks. 43mm with crown and 45mm lug2lug. This is a decade old watch and there is not a single scratch on the Duratect nor on the sapphire. Love it.


----------



## Nicolas

Just got this Promaster Tough today. The minute hand's lume is blue, the rest green, but that's not obvious in the photo.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

colorblind said:


> Wow! This is one of the coolest dials, i have seen so far, out of the Citizen design house - period!
> I have seen the white dial before, but this ones new to me. Is it easy to find one of these, now?


Sorry for the long-time-wait for an answer colorblind...
No these are not easy to find. I'm a sucker for green dials and was gonna keep it, but when I got it all workin my Wife looked at it and took it away...

It was a white dial version with busted up crystal and case that sacrificed itself as my donor movement.
So I have a white dial and hands if anyone is looking....


----------



## kenls

Picked up my first Citizen this afternoon. A nice, legible dial, comfortable to wear. Impressed thus far.


----------



## aafanatic

Signature BL8070-08A on Cinturini


----------



## Ziptie

Zednut said:


> [
> 
> Edit: crap. This turned out to be a lemon. Lasted a week though. Movement seems to be gone. Hands are twitching and occasionally stuck  wheels turning hands are propably missing teeth.


Ah, that's a sad story. I've been tempted by that model may times. Have you considered using a replacement movement from a sacrificial donor watch?


----------



## Ziptie

The only appropriate choice for today.


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## georgefl74

In from the shop


----------



## aafanatic

Attesa CC2006-53E F100


----------



## aafanatic

Jet-Setter CC3020-57L F150


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## cbob1912

My first JDM watch! Citizen Promaster BJ7110-89E


----------



## DigPT

Can anyone post a photo of a nighthawk and a NY0040 side by side? I really want to buy a nighthawk but I’m affraid it can look too big on my wrist.


----------



## Pallas79

cbob1912 said:


> My first JDM watch! Citizen Promaster BJ7110-89E
> 
> View attachment 14601525


Congrats! It's the twin of mine - really enjoying it - hope you do too.


----------



## cbob1912

Pallas79 said:


> Congrats! It's the twin of mine - really enjoying it - hope you do too.


How's your second's hand alignment? Hitting each mark? Mine is off by 1/3 at some spots and 1/2 in others. Kind of disheartening but I know it's pretty much luck of the draw with quartz watches.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Pallas79

cbob1912 said:


> How's your second's hand alignment? Hitting each mark? Mine is off by 1/3 at some spots and 1/2 in others. Kind of disheartening but I know it's pretty much luck of the draw with quartz watches.


Yeah, that's a good point. The seconds hand on mine is very slightly off (like the width of the tip of the seconds hand) all around the dial except from 10-12, where it gets slightly more out of whack. However, when I first got it, it was worse, with an occasional jump of the seconds hand between 10 and 12 (which has now gone away completely) and it seems to have settled down a bit over the past 3-4 months, so don't despair just yet.

Also, the accuracy's been pretty good, with mine running a consistent 6 seconds fast over the course of a 31 day month. I've been wearing it an awful lot, as it's so light and comfortable that it just disappears on the wrist. Also the Duratect treatment seems to be keeping the scratches at bay - only one tiny one on the clasp after easily a hundred plus days of wear. So it's turned into a solid daily wear piece that still draws my eyes during the day.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## alex9092

...


----------



## aafanatic

BN0088-03E with the strap from BN0085


----------



## aafanatic

BN0085-01E with th strap from BN0088


----------



## aafanatic

BN0176-19E with the strap from Aqualand BN2029-01E


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@ kubr1ck 
I can't get enough of that F990! The bracelet and minute hand are to die for! 

I better post some BN7020-19E here...


----------



## aafanatic

@ kubr1ck 
I can't get enough of that F990! The bracelet and minute hand are to die for! 

BZ1028-04E


----------



## harald-hans

Backside still with foil ...


----------



## aafanatic

@ harald-hans 
Thanks for posting your 0110 here. I really love that symmetrical dateless dial. It's so clean. And being able to watch that second hand hit the minute markers every time!

BZ1021-54L on Navihawk mesh


----------



## harald-hans

Here is another one for you ...


----------



## cghorr01

A few of my simpler Citizens.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781

My favorite Citizen









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbob1912




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dodgydruid

My first working Citizen, a 1975 automatic with a bright 70's era dayglo orange dial, only downside is its 1970's size dial so a little smaller than what we are used to today, compared to my ancient Avia its quite a bit larger and a touch smaller than my Vostok's.


----------



## aafanatic

CC9010-66A F900 Bought it beat up off Rakuten. One of my favorites ;-) The dial is like a moth's wing.


----------



## aafanatic

CC2001-57A F100 I love these space-age cases and Citizen's sincere effort in the Satellite Wave Race;-)


----------



## BabyJoe




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## sticky

Received this well depleted (totally flat) so now that darkness has fallen it's off the wrist and under the LED torch to soak a bit of life up.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks great, @harald-hans. 

Here are two of mine: blue and black divers. The blue is on a BluShark NATO, and the black is on a black water resistant leather strap from CW.


----------



## cghorr01

Got a few Citizens in the rotation. The Blue Angels Skyhawk I bought 12 years ago at 21 years old and was my first decent watch.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

Not the greatest photo but it is a great watch!


----------



## sapsan61




----------



## Nippon Rookie

Harald-Hans; Would that be the new Caliber 0100?


----------



## harald-hans

Nippon Rookie said:


> Harald-Hans; Would that be the new Caliber 0100?


Yes it is ...


----------



## sticky

My first watch with a N.D. Limits strap.


----------



## cbob1912

$119.99 Ebay officialwatchdeals.


----------



## fazer60099




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## time_freak




----------



## philskywalker

Blue Angels today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_freak

Tom V. said:


> Brand new, yesterday.
> 
> Tom V.


Just bought the same model myself about a month ago. Absolutely love this watch!!!


----------



## Black5

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

aafanatic said:


> CC9010-66A F900 Bought it beat up off Rakuten. One of my favorites ;-) The dial is like a moth's wing.


I just sent this one in to have the case replaced and maybe the bracelet


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## dgaddis

Got this guy back on a NATO after a few months of the bracelet.


----------



## HMR170

My late father's BM8400-50L Corso. He was pretty rough on watches and it could use a new crystal.


----------



## cghorr01

Nighthawk in stainless. I had the PVD version but the dark lume killed it for me. I also think the watch itself looks better in stainless.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg

DOUBLE TOUGH


----------



## BCitizen

ftxmwg said:


> DOUBLE TOUGH


I dont have the green one but I do have the black, its my daily beater, great watch.


----------



## BCitizen

ftxmwg said:


> DOUBLE TOUGH


I dont have the green one but I do have the black, its my daily beater, great watch.
No clue why it double posted.


----------



## dgaddis

Picked up a Barton Elite Silicone strap. I like it. The hole at the end of the strap and the matching peg inside the last keeper is a brilliant idea!!

(it comes with two keepers, I took one off as I didn't need it)


----------



## aafanatic

@ philskywalker philskywalker:
Loving that Two Tone Endeavor 

CC9010-66L F900 with a new black titanium bracelet from his brother;-)


----------



## dgaddis

aafanatic said:


> @ philskywalker philskywalker:
> Loving that Two Tone Endeavor
> 
> CC9010-66L F900 with a new black titanium bracelet from his brother;-)


Dude is your arm actually red, or is it just some filter you're putting on the pics?


----------



## rocktman3

Just got my first Citizen yesterday.


----------



## philskywalker

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

dgaddis said:


> Picked up a Barton Elite Silicone strap. I like it. The hole at the end of the strap and the matching peg inside the last keeper is a brilliant idea!!
> 
> (it comes with two keepers, I took one off as I didn't need it)
> 
> View attachment 14690997
> 
> 
> View attachment 14690999
> 
> 
> View attachment 14691001


Nice combo! I have that band, and I have that watch in green! I found the Fullmosa band on Amazon nicer than the Barton. The Barton is too thin and flimsy which makes it hard to thread the tongue through the buckle with one hand. PITA. The Fulmosa is nearly half the price, just my .02 The Fullmosa keeper is just the right friction fit so you don't need the lock for security.

I have the Barton in grey, so I don't know if the black one does this, but after two weeks, the keepers finish around the edges shows wear. Not dissimilar to the Seiko Turtle soft band. Kinda week for premium bands.


----------



## hi_bri

One of the least appreciated aspects of vintage Citizen...their quartz watches:

A Citizen Cal. 8820 Crystron which was the 2nd generation of their first quartz watch after Cal. 8810:
















Citizen was committed with Bulova at the time to distribute the electromechanical watches as true quartz watches were in their infancy. Of interest, before Spring Drive or obscure movement like the Seiko 5S21/5S42 Cal. 8810/8820 was a weird electromechanical-quartz hybrid that had a high-beat sweeping seconds.

Not much know about this series. Last post was a few years back about Cal. 8810:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/citizen-8810-first-quartz-wrist-watch-1973-a-2457762.html

Since this version I think was with a strap, I found a nice vintage buckle to go with it:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## KO_81

In last week, I am besotted.

I never cared much for the AT4000 range until I saw this Titanium version and I am in love.

Ref. AT4011-57L


----------



## KO_81

Double post, please delete.


----------



## GaryK30

Attesa AT8040-57E with Duratect titanium, purchased from the sales forum.


----------



## foten21

My heavily damaged CA-4250
Photo taken with Huawei P30 in Macro Mode


----------



## King_Neptune

Photo from a previous date


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Drudge

Newest arrival...


----------



## foten21




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Sipping some white


----------



## philskywalker

Perpetual today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Today is the first day of the rest of its life:










CC7015-55E Satellite Wave 30th Anniversary Limited Edition


----------



## aafanatic

@ gaijin:
Loving that Promaster F990!  

BZ0016-50E Signature Grand Complication


----------



## kenls

My second Eco-Drive arrived today, a BN0205-10L.

With the black titanium case build and its silicone strap, the watch is super-light. I think its going to be a delight to wear.















[SUP][/SUP]

Added an Archer strap to his "Tough" brother. It is a lot more comfortable than the original.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfy001

That Ecozilla looks great on the yellow silicone band!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ck13

Lately I've really wanted to add a 'grab and go' watch to my collection, that also wasn't another G shock. For the days when i cant be bothered with my mechanicals.
After researching online, it seemed that the Eco drive was held in high regard.
And boy is that true. What an awesome watch! I'm loving my first Citizen.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## electorn

The Satellite waves were re-sync'd today - Ray and the Chronomaster aren't doing too badly at all; they were set to the correct time wen the clocks changes at the end of October.

The Chronomaster is fitted with an Everest nylon strap that is designed for the Rolex 214270/114060 and a few other models.


----------



## jaliya48

More love for the C300-


----------



## Sugman

A new addition courtesy of my daughter (Christmas gift):


----------



## Barbababa

Happy New Year to all Citizens!!


----------



## Barbababa

Lovely piece  It´s a Tudor North Flag killer


----------



## JimSclavunos

Promaster NY00-40-09W


----------



## Superbri22

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14740381
> 
> Happy New Year to all Citizens!!


What model is that? I love the clean sleek design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus

I joined the Citizen club recently with the purchase of a CC3007-04E from an online Australian AD. Made a rookie error within an hour of receiving it when I cut the rubber strap just slightly too short! I could still wear it, but it was too tight to be comfortable. Couldn't believe I did that! Ordered an OEM replacement strap, along with a Barton Sailcloth (as shown in the photos). Very happy with the Barton, and the watch itself is very cool and a nice change from my G-Shocks and Seikos.


----------



## Ziptie

Just got a used, 10 year old, pristine, solar JDM Citizen from Singapore. Duratect MRK & DLC bezel, GMT, etc. PMD56-2973. The AR makes the crystal disappear. There's not a mark on it.


----------



## Barbababa

It´s The eco-drive ONE! AR5000-50E


----------



## Ticktocker

I love simplicity done right.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind




----------



## JimSclavunos

Promaster NY0040-09E


----------



## Tenchi

colorblind said:


> View attachment 14751895


Im shipping the Lego Technic more


----------



## Barbababa

Ctq57-0933


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## _Dunc_

One Citizen just isn't enough. Here's my collection so far.

Top Row, Left to Right

BJ9140-52E with 01E strap >> Super Tough Titanium Royal Marines Commando edition. Is a 52E with bracelet, but sourced a Kevlar strap from the 01E model to differentiate it a bit from the watch next to it
BN0110-57E >> Super Tough Titanium Royal Marines Commando edition. 
NY0087-13EE >> Promaster Automatic 50th Anniversary Limited Edition, 2000pcs
NY0076-10EE >> Promaster Automatic Titanium 50th Anniversary Limited Edition, 1000pcs

Bottom Row
AT4008-51F >> Red Arrows A-T Perpetual Chrono. Limited Edition 500pcs with matched cufflinks
CB0149-53E >> Red Arrows World Time Perpetual Titanium. Limited Edition 1000 Pcs
BN0147-57E >> Royal Marines Commando Titanium Diver. Limited Edition 1500pcs
AT4120-51E >> Red Arrows A-T Perpetual Chrono. (wasn't looking for one, but came up too cheap to pass on)


----------



## cecil

Citizen Grand Touring diver..


----------



## aafanatic

Just got my CC9010-66A back fro COA for a new case and bracelet.
Here's the old case



and the new!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Barbababa

Thats the watch I should have got instead of the Seiko Astron I have, very cool!


----------



## ZoKet

My twins...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## redwatch00

Citizen Exceed CB1110
JDM, titanium, sapphire, radio-controlled, world time


----------



## StrangeQuark

Cosmotron X8 from 1970. (It's what I'm wearing today, but I took the photo on the first.)


----------



## Davido22

Ryuga Urushi dial w/Swiss movement.


----------



## MissileExpert

My latest. Promaster Skyhawk A-T. J8108-53E. Titanium Case and Bracelet. Significantly lighter than the steel version. And quite a bit more legible than its predecessor, the Navihawk. Pic taken in daylight after charging the lume with a flashlight.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Firecrow911

Mine. A 2000 Skyhawk Blue Angel's and a 4039-AT Eco Perpetual Chrono...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos




----------



## Allizard

First acquisition of 2020. Citizen World Timer GMT BJ9030-51E (Left). A bit of old school by today standard at 40mm bezel width vs. my Promaster Land GMT. BJ7095-56X. (Right). I when for the older version because Rotating Bezel still use Hong Kong as the City instead of Beijing. This also have the monocoque case the new version doesn't have it.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## JohnM67

Currently my only Citizen.

Citizen NY0040 full-lume dial:


----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das997

CHRONOMASTER CTQ57-0934


----------



## das997

CHRONOMASTER CTQ57-0934
View attachment 14774673


----------



## Buellrider

My current trio.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits




----------



## ck13

Arrived yesterday, so comfy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dgaddis

It's unseasonably warm right now, so I drove back from lunch yesterday with the windows down. The lights were off in the hall at my office and the lume was shining bright after catching some sunshine on the drive back.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## StrangeQuark

My BN0151-09L says happy Thursday:


----------



## jatherly

Limited edition Eco-Drive P-CAT


----------



## Nolander




----------



## cybernaut1

Did you know there was a titanium version of the NY0040? Behold the NY0054. Hahaha! Pretty rare. Currently up for sale BTW: https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/citizen-titanium-promaster-dive-watch-ny0054-5109105.html


----------



## ck13

I'm trying to find a reason why this isn't a near perfect EDC watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Attesa ACT Line CC3085-51A F150 (the bezel insert on this one is either sapphire or enamel)


----------



## tsteph12

Haven't worn this old Aquamount in years. Just received back from Citizen service center with new battery and pressure tested to 20 bar.


----------



## aafanatic

@ tsteph12
That is AWEsome. Man, do I miss that era of Citizen. 

I have been looking for one of these Citizen CC9009-81E for awhile.
Most of them say "Japan mov't" at the six O'clock,
But I really wanted one that says: "Made in Japan"
It cost about 30% more but...
It should be here in a week ;-)


----------



## aafanatic




----------



## WeirdG

New Citizen owner here. Already own several Seikos, an Orient, a Bulova, an Armida, and an Oris. Wanted something different, that also had some advanced features.

I dove in by buying an AT9037-05E (aka the Signal Watch):


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress

Black and ....



....Blue


----------



## ricPe

On n.d. limits rubber strap, much more comfortable than OEM titanium bracelet.









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe

That lume









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

WeirdG said:


> I dove in by buying an AT9037-05E (aka the Signal Watch):


Where's the nickname from? I bought one last year, love the color and functionality. I find it a bit heavy compared to my usual titanium citizens, so I'm flipping mine. Hope you love yours!


----------



## WeirdG

Ziptie said:


> Where's the nickname from? I bought one last year, love the color and functionality. I find it a bit heavy compared to my usual titanium citizens, so I'm flipping mine. Hope you love yours!


A bunch of the Korean sites indicated that the watch was worn by Korean actor Lee Je Hoon on the Korean TV show Signal. I believe that's when people started to take notice of it. I saw your post of the watch, and found it odd that your posts were the only ones mentioning this watch. Does no one else have it???

In any case, here a couple Korean reviews:

https://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=goo9nine1&logNo=220666268256

https://blog.naver.com/azpace/220654888369


----------



## Nippon Rookie

harald-hans:

Is that the new Citizen Caliber 0100?


----------



## harald-hans

Nippon Rookie said:


> harald-hans:
> 
> Is that the new Citizen Caliber 0100?


Sorry for not mentioned it - yes it is the new Cal.0100 ...


----------



## electorn

A few days old now but here is mine on a nice sunny holiday away from the cold and dreary UK!
Going back home today though.


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo

CA7011-83L


----------



## D50

THE CITIZEN CTQ57-0955 Chronomaster.


----------



## _StangPGH

First post here and first Citizen in a long time. Thanks to this site I found a new daily in the AT0200-05E. I swapped the standard green canvas strap for a leather one and also picked up a black NATO. Case is on the smaller size but the strap makes it stand out and this is a very light watch for daily wear. At $92 shipped from Google shopping (Area Trend store) this was a no brainer based on reviews I read.


----------



## _StangPGH

First post here and first Citizen in a long time. Thanks to this site I found a new daily in the AT0200-05E. I swapped the standard green canvas strap for a leather one and also picked up a black NATO. Case is on the smaller size but the strap makes it stand out and this is a very light watch for daily wear. At $92 shipped from Google shopping (Area Trend store) this was a no brainer based on reviews I read.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Rocket1991

fagyalllo said:


> CA7011-83L
> 
> View attachment 14811655


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Rodiggs




----------



## maccasvanquish

ricPe said:


> On n.d. limits rubber strap, much more comfortable than OEM titanium bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


What's the model number on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

maccasvanquish said:


> What's the model number on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the Royal Marines Commandos diver, BN0147-57E.


----------



## aafanatic

@Rodiggs: Welcome to the forum ;-) Very nice Blue Angels Ana-Digit

This just in: Attesa CC9009-81E F900 "made in japan" (I paid an extra $300 for it to say that rather than "japan mov't")


----------



## philskywalker

Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

aafanatic said:


> @Rodiggs: Welcome to the forum ;-) Very nice Blue Angels Ana-Digit
> 
> This just in: Attesa CC9009-81E F900 "made in japan" (I paid an extra $300 for it to say that rather than "japan mov't")


GO! GO! Power Rangers!


----------



## Rodiggs

Thanks for the welcome message @aafanatic. Big fan of Citizen watches. I think I have at least 5.


----------



## Rodiggs

Just got this 2 months ago. I have a few more.


----------



## rOGERB

Lousy phone camera but it's a great blue colour!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo

NJ0110-18A


----------



## RLS1851

Here is an older photo of the watch I'm wearing today. My Daughter bought this for me when she got married, 2006.


----------



## Draconian Collector

A few shots of my Citizen chronograph on some of the different bands I wear it on.






View attachment IMG_0041_1580529096472.jpg


----------



## sticky

You mean like this newbie here?


----------



## philskywalker

#SkyhawkSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCahs

Just the 3 for now...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino

harald-hans said:


>


How do you like it? Did you pay full retail for it? Impressions on it since getting it?


----------



## aafanatic

@K2LINOS: Welcome to the forum. Nice range in the three you have;-)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Orange minute hand, meet orange NATO.


----------



## umarrajs

My favorite Citizen and a Keeper........122gm on Bracelet!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Brycen Titanium









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## langstang




----------



## sinner777




----------



## cghorr01

Something simple again today









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

cghorr01 said:


> Something simple again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


Twins!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870




----------



## DigPT

New gang member.


----------



## Rodiggs

Looking to add more. This is my addiction.


----------



## aafanatic

@bismarck_1870: Nice H820 Welcome to the forum;-)

Going on vacation with this one: CC2006-53E F100


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Still need to get a strap for the 1967 Citizen handwinder. It's an early export model, and one of the few vintage Citizens I've seen with the capital letters logo.









For more info on the Eco-Drive on the left: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/just...07e-eco-drive-omega-const-homage-3884522.html


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Duplicate


----------



## JCahs

DigPT said:


> New gang member.
> 
> View attachment 14845799


That is really nice!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TuckandRoll

This one arrived earlier this week.


----------



## DigPT

JCahs said:


> That is really nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## ChuckW

Royal Marine Commando on Steveo Para Canvas


----------



## Bazzamate

Blue Angels









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfy001

Philskywalker, Very nice!. Like the red bezel


----------



## Bandido

My couple
Bn2029
Bj8050


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ck13

I have been wearing this for nearly a month straight.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Taking pics under the aero garden is my new favorite. Brings out the dial textures in any watch.


----------



## aafanatic

@TuckandRoll : Loving that F990 Flight on Titanium.

BZ1028-04E W770


----------



## aafanatic

This just in: 079/500 CC2004-08E F100


----------



## philskywalker

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

philskywalker said:


> Depth meter today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks familiar. I've got the same one. I love the design of this model.

Looks like yours needs some light (battery meter on NG). I find this model has a very short power reserve. With mine it drops from LV.2 to LV.1 on the battery meter just a few days after being fully charged.

I currently have my BJ2128-05E on a 23mm Zuludiver 178 NATO.


----------



## fagyalllo

NJ0113-10A


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Tiribos

AW1240-57L


----------



## phshortpips

My new addition!

JY8070-54e but on a NATO strap.








Regards,

Ed


----------



## phshortpips

My new addition!

JY8070-54e but on a NATO strap.
View attachment 14866135


Regards,

Ed


----------



## aafanatic

@phshortpipes : Welcome to the forum;-) Nice Ana/Digit AT Caliber number U680. Cool Strap.

CC4004-66P F900 "Moon Gold"


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Snaggletooth

Photo cells visible under bright light. Not often I see this effect.


----------



## cghorr01

Navihawk









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

marko114 said:


> Skyhawk
> View attachment 14887935
> View attachment 14887941
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Got one of those in the mail, the model that comes on a bracelet.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## marko114

cghorr01 said:


> Got one of those in the mail, the model that comes on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


I am thinking about bracelet,but it will be heavier,just ordered new Zulu strap,i will post photos when arrives,cheers

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

o*


----------



## Tiribos

o&&&&&&


----------



## Tiribos

BJ7111-86L


----------



## RegularStormy

New strap that was supposed to be for my GS, but The Citizen is a thief.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Skyhawk today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## jalak

BI5051


----------



## colorblind

This Citizen stacks up well against the sarb.


----------



## cghorr01

Limited edition perpetual chrono, purchased from a fellow WUS member. Unworn prior to me obtaining it but it won't be unworn anymore!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## Snaggletooth

Ti monocoque BN0118


----------



## ven

simpletreasures said:


> View attachment 14893727


Very nice, had to look that one up. Love the blue hands.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jkpa




----------



## cghorr01

simpletreasures said:


> View attachment 14893727


If that had arabic numerals it would be perfection for me! Still beautiful though.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01

jkpa said:


> View attachment 14897107


What is that!?

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ck13

Gym duty tonight









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Stuart.Aspey

Finally, I have a Citizen on my wrist









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Nighthawk today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## marko114

marko114 said:


> I am thinking about bracelet,but it will be heavier,just ordered new Zulu strap,i will post photos when arrives,cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


With Zulu strap








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Tiribos

AT8154-82L


----------



## cghorr01

OG Skyhawk









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## kenls

Well, my New Year's Resolution is scuppered. Wasn't going to buy a watch in 2020. But, I've just ordered a Skyhawk. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## phshortpips

@Ken, you won't be! i've had mine for about 3 weeks and LOVE it 
It's like getting married and having kids; you wonder why you didn't do it sooner!

Wear yours in good health,

Ed (phshortpips)


----------



## phshortpips

@Ken, you won't be! i've had mine for about 3 weeks and LOVE it 
It's like getting married and having kids; you wonder why you didn't do it sooner!

Wear yours in good health,

Ed (phshortpips)


----------



## kenls

*OH NO*, that bad! ;-)

Cheers @Ed.


----------



## Rigel

My first and only Citizen. CC9020-54E Caliber F900


----------



## Rigel




----------



## Tiribos

CC9020-54E


----------



## Stuart.Aspey

My Aviator Eco-drive









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## dgaddis

I love the bracelet and clasp this watch came with, but I also enjoy it on these Barton Elite silicone straps. At only 57g on the silicone strap it really disappears on your wrist.


----------



## AwatchS

I really love that watch and the green faced one as well. Have you been successful in getting it to sync with an app? The main thing keeping me from buying it that many seem to have issues with syncing using apps and I feel like I'm paying more for a feature I can't use. In the meantime I'm liking my blue Mont Bell


----------



## dgaddis

AwatchS said:


> I really love that watch and the green faced one as well. Have you been successful in getting it to sync with an app? The main thing keeping me from buying it that many seem to have issues with syncing using apps and I feel like I'm paying more for a feature I can't use. In the meantime I'm liking my blue Mont Bell


I have an iPhone, and with the free app (JYY simulator or something it was called) didn't work. But the ClockWave app, which cost a few bucks (one time fee not a subscription or anything), works like a charm.


----------



## Jarvar

NY0099-81x just came in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DigPT

BJ7100 now with the original bracelet


----------



## philskywalker

Love this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## HMR170




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Bandido

Don't be afraid))))
This is my hand monster)))).


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14898719


What model is this? Looks great!


----------



## dmolinaj24

philskywalker said:


> Love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the model number for this?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wle




----------



## Tiribos

BN2031-85E


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker:
Nice Eco-Zilla|>|> is that one new to you?

"Solar Zilla" BN7020-19E


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tiribos

JY8070-54E


----------



## marko114

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Still wearing this one, 46 days straight now and it's exactly +2 sec.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

A little Skyhawk action today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## dgaddis

I really like these Barton Elite Silicone straps. Just picked up this green one.


----------



## VL123

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RegularStormy

Haven't worn this in a while.


----------



## bismarck_1870

Got a great deal on this watch, so not much to complain, but that date window is really worthless.


----------



## Trevelyan77

Today's wrist :


----------



## flexriprock

Just arrived today, swapped the strap from metal to rubber


----------



## Rocket1991

flexriprock said:


> Just arrived today, swapped the strap from metal to rubber


Beautiful one!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Nolander




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tiribos

CC9008-84E


----------



## Tom2517

Caliber 0100


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Latest eBay find









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

philskywalker said:


> Latest eBay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Is it possible to share the link to the bracelet?


----------



## cmac3317




----------



## Tiribos

BN0151-17L


----------



## Bandido

Steel bracelet
Bj8050


----------



## philskywalker

Depth meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul vandermaas

Love my deep blue dial eco drive.


----------



## Rojote

EcoZilla on CitiZilla adapters and heavy bracelet. 280 grams with 3 links pulled. 😉.


----------



## paul vandermaas

A week ago in Porto, Portugal. Home in the UK now 
Eco drive chrono, with deep blue dial.
This watch feels so comfortable. Quality bracelet.


----------



## cuica

paul vandermaas said:


> A week ago in Porto, Portugal. Home in the UK now
> Eco drive chrono, with deep blue dial.
> This watch feels so comfortable. Quality bracelet.


My hometown


----------



## philskywalker

Endeavour chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Glad I wasn't wearing my Royal Oak this past weekend. Would have hated to get flour on it.


----------



## Tiribos

AW1240-57A Super cool with the sylver dial


----------



## CdrShepard

Loving that Super Titanium on the BJ7111-86L


----------



## Tiribos

Moon Gold at the Sun


----------



## Tom2517

Eco Drive One


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Eco-Drive cannot be that flat. That is obviously a fake watch.

April fools


----------



## Superbri22

Haven't wore this one in a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom2517

CitizenPromaster said:


> Eco-Drive cannot be that flat. That is obviously a fake watch.
> 
> April fools


guilty as charged. my wife said it looks like a toy, doesn't look real.


----------



## philskywalker

Double vision lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## argiris3

Thats my first Citizen watch


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rojote

yes


----------



## FORMULa

I'm missing this one, hopefully I can snag the blue version with a stock bracelet...


----------



## Tiribos

CA7040-85E


----------



## philskywalker

2100 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

This came in a pile of watches I bought from a collector friend of mine. Not my fav....but I have to wear it once before selling it....


----------



## vee1rotate

I have enjoyed this watch for more than a dozen years. Wore out several straps. Now sporting this new Nato.


----------



## dgaddis

Our for a 'drive' with my little lady the day after her birthday, which was spent at home with Daddy Daycare due to COVID-19. The wife is a nurse practitioner, so she's working full time like normal, I'm watching our little lady during the day and working 4-5hrs in the evenings and a bit on the weekends and using PTO. Here's hoping we all get back to normal before too terribly long!!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Tiribos

CC3005-51E


----------



## cghorr01

Newly acquired Citizen Primo from a fellow WUS member!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## aafanatic

Trying to shop in my own collection;-)

Attesa f100 CC2004-08E


----------



## mezzano

My only Citizen (for now).


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Since I bought my Citizen Promaster Sky Chrono Pilot, model number AS4050-51E with caliber E670 and 1-band (EU) RC, in 2008, I haven't seen ANY watch that I like more in those 12 years. Somewhere last year it has been discontinued, and replaced by the CB5850-80E, which has an updated caliber E660 with power reserve meter and 4-band RC, and thus a slightly different dial design, which I like just a little less, besides I don't need 4-band RC, and if I ever travel I have another 4-band RC Citizen. So I decided to buy a fresh example of my favorite watch, which can now be had with a great discount because there is an 'upgraded' model. This one was made in January 2019, whilst my old one is from April 2008. I will keep the new one mint, and use the old one as a beater ^_^


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Since I bought my Citizen Promaster Sky Chrono Pilot, model number AS4050-51E with caliber E670 and 1-band (EU) RC, in 2008, I haven't seen ANY watch that I like more in those 12 years. Somewhere last year it has been discontinued, and replaced by the CB5850-80E, which has an updated caliber E660 with power reserve meter and 4-band RC, and thus a slightly different dial design, which I like just a little less, besides I don't need 4-band RC, and if I ever travel I have another 4-band RC Citizen. So I decided to buy a fresh example of my favorite watch, which can now be had with a great discount because there is an 'upgraded' model. This one was made in January 2019, whilst my old one is from April 2008. I will keep the new one mint, and use the old one as a beater ^_^


----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster: Congratulations|>|> That was SO worth a double post and a double double thumbs up|>|>

Strangely, the watches that I have loved so much that I bought a second of the same, I've ended up wearing the old one because I didn't want to mess up the new one. Now that I say this out loud, I realize that I have been planning on buying a back up for my rarest and potentially most expensive Citizen: Attesa f100 CC2004-08E #078 of 500 whose strap I cracked and replaced with the bracelet from a sibling.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well that was a very appropriate double post indeed, I will not even edit it lol
I do plan on wearing the old one for normal use, and the new one when I know I can't hit anything, or just to stare at.
I actually need to resize the bracelet on the new one, which is a potential scratch moment, so I'm gonna postpone that for a loooooong time lol


----------



## philskywalker

Depth gauge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

I Just ordered a "back up" for my Citizen Attesa CC2004-08E (I'll post photos when it arrives)|>|>

Attesa CC2004-08E prior to cracking the irreplaceable strap;-)


----------



## Lepdiggums

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Lepdiggums said:


> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol, forgot the photo

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altitude, direction now time to go for a walk!!
citizen altichron thank you









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

FUGU today


----------



## aafanatic

Attesa f900 CC9010-66A


----------



## georgepletsas

This


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Happy Easter!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Shores11

My first automatic and still one of my favorite Citizens


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Cool watch. I don't think there are many non-diver automatics in titanium from Citizen, not counting The Citizen. What is the model number?


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Lepdiggums

citizen altichron, day vs night.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends choice today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## trailmix

CitizenPromaster said:


> Cool watch. I don't think there are many non-diver automatics in titanium from Citizen, not counting The Citizen. What is the model number?


NJ0090-81A 
I keep looking at this one but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aafanatic

aafanatic said:


> @CitizenPromaster: Congratulations|>|> That was SO worth a double post and a double double thumbs up|>|>
> 
> Strangely, the watches that I have loved so much that I bought a second of the same, I've ended up wearing the old one because I didn't want to mess up the new one. Now that I say this out loud, I realize that I have been planning on buying a back up for my rarest and potentially most expensive Citizen: Attesa f100 CC2004-08E #078 of 500 whose strap I cracked and replaced with the bracelet from a sibling.


This just arrived from Japan: Attesa CC2004-08E #478 of 500 (pictured above is #078 of 500)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You didn't waste any time procuring that, now did you?


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> This just arrived from Japan


Congratulations!

How long did shipping take? I'm waiting on an EMS shipment with two rare out of production JDM watches, and it's taking much longer than usual.


----------



## aafanatic

@Ziptie : It took 8 days, but a lot of that was handling time on the sellers end and it was shipped DHL Express. If you have a tracking number and it has been shipped, it will get to you. What did you order?

@CitizenPromaster: I am an aggressive acquisitioner. I just hope I don't start getting into The Citizen Chronomasters, because that will turn my eye away from my Attesa winning streak;-)


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> @Ziptie : It took 8 days, but a lot of that was handling time on the sellers end and it was shipped DHL Express. If you have a tracking number and it has been shipped, it will get to you. What did you order?


They'll get here.

I got my 2nd Promaster Sky PMD56-2972 to match my -2973










And a black PMD56-2861 to go with my green -2951 and blue -2864.










I'm not convinced I'll keep both of them, but they were too good not to bid on. :-D


----------



## zacho67000

just a few.....


----------



## aafanatic

@zacho67000: That is a beautiful sight to behold! Welcome to the forum|>|>

Happy Sunday! Attesa CC2004-08E f100


----------



## aafanatic

@zacho67000: That is a beautiful sight to behold! Welcome to the forum|>|>

Happy Sunday! Attesa CC2004-08E f100


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jkpa

Got a new watch/hobby space in the basement and some Eco-Drives are taking advantage.


----------



## AwatchS

mont-bell on an ocean blue Scurfa rubber strap


----------



## debicks

zacho67000 said:


> just a few.....
> View attachment 15046773


Is there is big difference in quality/case finishing/bracelet between the cheaper models and more expensive ones?


----------



## rcorreale

Just arrived yesterday. The adjust on the fly bracelet clasp is a thing of beauty. I had the MM Tuna for a while and the clasp on this is way better as it still looks like a finished clasp when deployed. It's a pretty nice diver, I like it!

7" wrist for reference


----------



## rcorreale

Duplicate


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## zol2891

Charging... b-)


----------



## gto05z

Autumn in Australia


----------



## vlad6604

citoyen platform NJ0100-20L hirsch rally brown


----------



## M.Mikey

I love Signature collection 








Have more of them


----------



## Nolander




----------



## labcoatguy

I've had a few Citizens in my time (NY0040, of course, and a few analog quartz chronos) but this U0010 shutter-dial world timer is the only one I've held onto.


----------



## cghorr01

Perpetual Chrono today, although apparently I've reached my monthly photo limit


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Rojote

300M Professional Divers


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Monday Blues









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

philskywalker said:


> Monday Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still need to pick one of these up. Beautiful piece.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Tekkamaki

Two pics from today. I guess that it was a black dial kind of day.


----------



## aafanatic

@Tekkamaki : Luvin' that BN0001-04H! Hold onto that one, they suddenly became unavailable

Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A On Bonetto Cinurini|>|>


----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66A


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Lepdiggums

The zilla on ti.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## rcorreale

BJ7128-59G


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Bullhead


----------



## philskywalker

2100 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

ZM-73:

I have never seen anything like this from Citizen. No idea they produced a Bullhead Chrono. Can you provide any addtional information on the watch?


----------



## Ziptie

Nippon Rookie said:


> ZM-73:
> 
> I have never seen anything like this from Citizen. No idea they produced a Bullhead Chrono. Can you provide any addtional information on the watch?


It's a classic.

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/collection/mens-tsuno-chrono-racer/


----------



## cghorr01

Promaster tough I recently acquired from a fellow WUS member. I REALLY dig this for some reason. Dark watches and rubber/fabric straps are not normally my thing at all either. This makes 12 Citizens in the collection, I think I have a problem @aafanatic !









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01

@philskywalker do you ever wear the same watch more than once!? Lol

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## ZM-73

Nippon Rookie said:


> ZM-73:
> 
> I have never seen anything like this from Citizen. No idea they produced a Bullhead Chrono. Can you provide any addtional information on the watch?


Hi, I believe that the Citizen bullhead were first released in 1973. This one, according to it's serial number was made in May 1974. Won it at auction on Ebay. Here are some links about them:
https://vintagecitizenwatches.com/tag/citizen-8110a/
https://wornandwound.com/chronography-11-citizen-bullhead-challenge-timer/
https://sweep-hand.org/want-an-original-citizen-bullhead-a-quick-buying-guide/
https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordp...tic-chronograph-citizen-8110-challenge-timer/
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-tsuno-eco-drive-chronograph-racer-introducing

As Ziptie's link shows Citizen make eco-drive ones now. They have quartz ones under their sub-brand Independent.


----------



## zacho67000

debicks said:


> zacho67000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a few.....
> View attachment 15046773
> 
> 
> 
> Is there is big difference in quality/case finishing/bracelet between the cheaper models and more expensive ones?
Click to expand...

The short answer is yes. Definitely getting into fancier promaster I feel like finishing especially on bracelet takes a step up. That being said within the promaster line there's a mixed bag of price vs features. Citizen and their mineral crystals! It seems like small detail but when it's a $500 usd retail watch it feels like they cheaped out and it'll just feel cheaper when it gets scratches. On the other hand there are some affordable models particularly the corsa range comes to mind with sapphire crystals and they often sell for the 100-200 range. Sooooo idk regardless for citizens especially in the US I just browse eBay and usually can find a hardly worn watch for far cheaper than retail even Grey market can match. Personally just picked up a BN0200-56E for like 150 and I'm loving this thing!


----------



## cghorr01

zacho67000 said:


> The short answer is yes. Definitely getting into fancier promaster I feel like finishing especially on bracelet takes a step up. That being said within the promaster line there's a mixed bag of price vs features. Citizen and their mineral crystals! It seems like small detail but when it's a $500 usd retail watch it feels like they cheaped out and it'll just feel cheaper when it gets scratches. On the other hand there are some affordable models particularly the corsa range comes to mind with sapphire crystals and they often sell for the 100-200 range. Sooooo idk regardless for citizens especially in the US I just browse eBay and usually can find a hardly worn watch for far cheaper than retail even Grey market can match. Personally just picked up a BN0200-56E for like 150 and I'm loving this thing!


Do you wear that Skywalker in your collection? Such a cool piece!

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Ziptie

zacho67000 said:


> Citizen and their mineral crystals! It seems like small detail but when it's a $500 usd retail watch it feels like they cheaped out and it'll just feel cheaper when it gets scratches.


I always assumed the mineral crystals on the higher end promasters was exclusive to the divers. Sapphire will shatter in some situations where mineral won't, so plenty of brands don't use sapphire on real divers, as opposed to diver-style watches. Are there other non-diver higher-end Citizens or Promasters that have mineral? Almost everything I've seen or can think of over about $150 had a sapphire crystal, but I don't pay attention to divers.


----------



## zacho67000

[/QUOTE]Do you wear that Skywalker in your collection? Such a cool piece!

Sent from my LG V50[/QUOTE]

Yes! I've worn it few times! I had got right before going to galaxy's edge before the world shut down lol i do have a few small gripes with it and the Boba fett watch. The subdials on the Skywalker are just about useless and for whatever reason they didn't put green lume paint on the second hand for the chronograph! The Boba fett is probably a easier daily wear it's a bit smaller and I threw it on a nylon strap to try and save the leather one it came on. The onky thing that just seems again cheap about the Boba fett is they didn't use a proper rotating bezal! I guess it's just a small detail but at 300+ msrp come on citizen!


----------



## zacho67000

Ziptie said:


> zacho67000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen and their mineral crystals! It seems like small detail but when it's a $500 usd retail watch it feels like they cheaped out and it'll just feel cheaper when it gets scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> I always assumed the mineral crystals on the higher end promasters was exclusive to the divers. Sapphire will shatter in some situations where mineral won't, so plenty of brands don't use sapphire on real divers, as opposed to diver-style watches. Are there other non-diver higher-end Citizens or Promasters that have mineral? Almost everything I've seen or can think of over about $150 had a sapphire crystal, but I don't pay attention to divers.
Click to expand...

I have heard this argument for divers. Not all promasters are necessarily divers though. My black Skyhawk at has a mineral and while 200m water resistant it's definitely a pilots watch through and through. There are actually a few small things about that particular watch where it seems like they skimped on some details for the fancy radiowave movement. The bracelet is big weak point. Stamped clasp kinda so so finishing (the ip finish scratches off crazy easy!)
love the watch but it spends most of its time in my case.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Zilla on a Isofrane


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903




----------



## cagatay1903




----------



## Roy Hobbs

-04H









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

Signature Eco-Drive subcollection 🙂


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## reiker

A 1971 Leopard, 36,000 bph.


----------



## philskywalker

Blue Angels today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra1225

philskywalker said:


> Blue Angels today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Blue Angels flew over my house at 1:20pm today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Tap, talk, and report spammers and trolls to the mods. Life's too short, y'know?


----------



## philskywalker

Skyhawk Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Out with the Orca.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## tyronefromamsterdam

Sorry, I could not find a ID/whatwatchisthis topic in this area.. I just received this Citizen in a batch of watches from China. Does anyone have more info? It has the 8200 movement.


----------



## martyloveswatches

I am simply blown away with the quality of this disc. "signature line"...bulls eye Citizen, now get us more automatic's 90xx please!









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rodiy

What model is this?


----------



## aegon

rodiy said:


> What model is this?


Citizen CA7040-85L


----------



## ven




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

Sorry...double post


----------



## Time4Playnow

I keep forgetting that Citizen has its own subforum here now - no longer bunched in with Seiko. Gotta make an effort to come here periodically.

This is my latest pickup, and one of my current 5 Citizens. (others being an Altichron, SS Eco-drive diver, Ti Eco-drive diver, and LE radio-controlled sport Eco-drive) Quite impressed with this Promaster Tough. (and that's coming from a big g-shock guy) Well I haven't owned it long, but like everything about it so far! :-!


----------



## fatum

Guys, please, which model is that? 
Found it. Delete please this comment.


----------



## larand

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15114077
> 
> View attachment 15114081


That one looks very cool. What model # is that one?


----------



## jalmar62

My Promaster Crono Pilot european market (CB5960-86E)


----------



## jalmar62

Wrong reference number. The correct model number is CB5860-86E.


----------



## gto05z

Gearing up for a night dive with some Advanced Open Water students. Running though some of the requirements with them first, then time to have some fun


----------



## Cobra1225

Tanjecterly said:


> That one looks very cool. What model # is that one?


What Strap is that?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

I've been wanting an eco drive for ages, and also wanted a "smart" looking, but maybe not super dressy black dial. I stumbled across this guy and couldn't resist.






AW1150-07E


----------



## philskywalker

Perpetual Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Tanjecterly said:


> That one looks very cool. What model # is that one?


Thanks! It's a BN0190 on a Maratac strap from Amazon.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

jalmar62 said:


> My Promaster Crono Pilot european market (CB5960-86E)


 Welcome to the forum jalmar62, that's a beautiful watch|>|>

Citizen Attesa CC2004-08E f100 (#078-500)


----------



## Ziptie

Time4Playnow said:


> LE radio-controlled sport Eco-drive


Ooh, which one?


----------



## BoomerSooner74

I've been a fan of Citizen watches for some time now... i currently only have 3, but I do have one on the way.


----------



## philskywalker

Atomic Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@BoomerSooner74: Welcome to the forum. Really nice collection so far|>|> What watch do you have incoming? 

Attesa CC9000-51A f900 "White Owl"


----------



## Deco-stop

aafanatic said:


> @BoomerSooner74: Welcome to the forum. Really nice collection so far|>|> What watch do you have incoming?
> 
> Attesa CC9000-51A f900 "White Owl"


Stunning!


----------



## Didimauw

My gift to myself for graduating the freight conductors class in 2017.


----------



## colorblind




----------



## cowboyjack

So sorry. Please delete this post? I’m an idiot and can’t figure out how to delete it. Wrong thread! o|


----------



## ClimbingCarpenter

After ten years of use my cheep titanium boccia bit the biscuit. I decided to buy a corso CA7000-55E.


----------



## BoomerSooner74

man, i've got to get one of those....referring to the corlorblind's dive watch


----------



## Lepdiggums

Zilla 1000m vs bn2029 200m who will win?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Digging the Barton canvas strap on my Promaster.


----------



## Ziptie

dgaddis said:


> Digging the Barton canvas strap on my Promaster.
> 
> View attachment 15154405


That watch is a strap monster. I sold mine but still have my -2951


----------



## gto05z

I have this Fugu incoming


----------



## Rojote

Big Boy


----------



## tsteph12

Wearing this old beast today.


----------



## Hen®i

Came in yesterday


----------



## arquitron

Light Powered/Radio Controlled

















This one commands my automatics when it is time to calibrate... Love how comfortably it sits on the wrist too!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Keeping it simple today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

fagyalllo said:


> CA7011-83L
> 
> View attachment 14811655


I really like this watch, but I can't find much information on it online, and I've only found one retailer selling it here in the USA (NYWatchStore.com + their ebay page). Does anyone know why this is? Is this particular Citizen model a non-USA release? I was assuming that's why, but not sure.

Thanks for any insights, everyone!


----------



## aafanatic

tsteph12 said:


> Wearing this old beast today.
> 
> View attachment 15158541


O M G!! Masterpiece|>|>

Attesa CC4004-66-P f950 "Moon Gold"


----------



## Snaggletooth

tsteph12 said:


> Wearing this old beast today.
> 
> View attachment 15158541


What's cooler than cool? Ice cold.

Good work Fella!

Edit - model Nº?


----------



## Deco-stop

Newest addition. Awesome build quality and feels great on the wrist. I'm not a bracelet guy but this has got to be the most comfortable watch I've ever worn thanks to Super Titanium.


----------



## t minus

Here a some of mine that I enjoy....:-!


----------



## aafanatic

Deco-stop said:


> Newest addition. Awesome build quality and feels great on the wrist. I'm not a bracelet guy but this has got to be the most comfortable watch I've ever worn thanks to Super Titanium.


Deco-Stop, I am so PSYCHED that you got that|>|> It looks AMAzing

CC3020-57L f150


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## Deco-stop

aafanatic said:


> Deco-Stop, I am so PSYCHED that you got that|>|> It looks AMAzing
> 
> CC3020-57L f150


Thank you, Sir! Over the moon with it. Awesome build quality. Your CC4004-66-P f950 simply stunning. Great looking F150 as well!


----------



## gto05z




----------



## philskywalker

Golf anyone?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

tsteph12 said:


> Wearing this old beast today.
> 
> View attachment 15158541


Anyone know the model Nº for this beauty?


----------



## Ziptie

philskywalker said:


> Golf anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't play golf, but I love this watch.


----------



## rodiy

I think that is the Citizen Promaster C900-Q01857


----------



## Snaggletooth

rodiy said:


> I think that is the Citizen Promaster C900-Q01857


Correct, thank you Sir.


----------



## JamesJUK

Hi guys, I'm new here but love the pictures you're all sharing 
Here's my favourite Citizen - it's 300m a titanium eco-drive (Royal Marines LE) and it's bomb-proof! I don't know why these watches don't get more love?


----------



## FubarCle

Lepdiggums said:


> Zilla 1000m vs bn2029 200m who will win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Beautiful watches sir!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## samael_6978

Mont bell









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

FubarCle said:


> Beautiful watches sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Thanks FubarCle

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bit of a queue at the solar recharge station this morning 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Me: I don't understand people who have 19 dive watches! They all look the same!

Also me: ok, but these are totally different! 









The middle one just arrived from Japan, after 6 weeks in limbo. Not sure I'll keep it, but had to try it out.

Similarly, I've had the gray a while, the silver just arrived, haven't even set it yet! Kind of love them both, but might flip one. 









Not my best photos, but I was so excited to post them today. :-D


----------



## Lepdiggums

Ziptie said:


> Me: I don't understand people who have 19 dive watches! They all look the same!
> 
> Also me: ok, but these are totally different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle one just arrived from Japan, after 6 weeks in limbo. Not sure I'll keep it, but had to try it out.
> 
> Similarly, I've had the gray a while, the silver just arrived, haven't even set it yet! Kind of love them both, but might flip one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my best photos, but I was so excited to post them today. :-D


"Lol" you always need a backup of your backup, when you're out at the beach!!! I just couldn't decide which one, so I did them all

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99

Mine says hello...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Watchworld99 said:


> Mine says hello...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one heck of a watch 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

A beauty!


Watchworld99 said:


> Mine says hello...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99

It really is an under the radar watch. In my opinion, Citizen nailed it with this model. Rugged, tough, dual digital display with analog, alarm, altimeter, barometer, manual compass, 24 hour chronograph, temperature and dive mode. Since it is titanium, they are great on either a nato or zulu strap. Both hands do not obstruct any part of the dial and I haven't seen no other divers watch setup like this. I enjoy this forum greatly, they are so many great citizen watches out there. Keep them coming!

https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/c900/e.pdf



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Watchworld99

Interesting post by Oscar on the Citizen Aquamount JP3020-05E Professional divers watch. Use google translate. Enjoy 

https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...5e-professional-diver-s-triple-sensor-440453/



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Thank you for this, a great deal information about a watch I was totally ignorant of. What a looker!


Watchworld99 said:


> Interesting post by Oscar on the Citizen Aquamount JP3020-05E Professional divers watch. Use google translate. Enjoy
> 
> https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...5e-professional-diver-s-triple-sensor-440453/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti1964

My only two citizens.


----------



## philskywalker

Calibre 2100









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## VL123

Got this BM6400 today from eBay and absolutely love it. Even got this aftermarket bracelet to fit. It looks so good 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arm_jstp

Citizen Promaster JP3050-55W Aquamount
Calibre C900 depth/alti/thermo
Titanium


----------



## Snaggletooth

Woohoo! Just keeps getting better! Great photos  


arm_jstp said:


> Citizen Promaster JP3050-55W Aquamount
> Calibre C900 depth/alti/thermo
> Titanium
> 
> View attachment 15178193
> 
> 
> View attachment 15178191


----------



## lvt

arm_jstp said:


> Citizen Promaster JP3050-55W Aquamount
> Calibre C900 depth/alti/thermo
> Titanium
> 
> View attachment 15178193
> 
> 
> View attachment 15178191


We need a review of this nice looking watch


----------



## Black5

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## Sugman

Shortened the 6 o'clock strap a little bit...much better.


----------



## aafanatic

Yeti1964 said:


> My only two citizens.
> View attachment 15176889
> View attachment 15176889


Yeti1964: Welcome to the forum;-) Great collection so far. |>|> Really nice auto diver.

Attesa CC2004-08E f100 (#478-500)


----------



## Yeti1964

Thanks hoping to learn more about watches in general.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD

just arrived and holy crap i love this thing


----------



## philskywalker

Zilla Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

With this CTY 57-1272, I have finally put an end to my Citizen watch horological journey.


----------



## Cocas

With this CTY 57-1272, I have finally put an end to my Citizen watch horological journey.


----------



## Cocas

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here we go.
> A bit of an older model
> 
> I present to you the 6355 Triple perpetual calendar
> With the oh-so-cool and rare green dial.
> 
> I found it busted up, scraped beyond belief and not working... but fell in love with the dial.
> After a new single domed crystal on it, and new strap, and new movement....
> 
> How's it look in the sunlight?
> 
> View attachment 14037497
> 
> View attachment 14037499
> 
> View attachment 14037501
> 
> View attachment 14037503
> 
> View attachment 14037505


This Citizen green dial looks more nicer than Glashutte Original green dial.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Cocas said:


> This Citizen green dial looks more nicer than Glashutte Original green dial.


Wow quite the compliment..
Thanks

Yeah the green has the same pattern as the white, but looks better.
And it is quite a bit harder to find too.


----------



## Georgewg

My new Citizen titanium Skyhawk


----------



## Georgewg

My new Citizen titanium Skyhawk 
View attachment 15186849


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Deepzilla today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Just had this guy arrive. I'm over the moon.


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0040-09W on a two-piece quick release khaki nylon:


----------



## tsteph12

Haven't worn this old Ray Mears Yellowstone in a very long time, but enjoying today. Had it serviced by Citizen years ago.


----------



## RegularStormy

A little over half a year with this one. I like it more each day.


----------



## guitarguy14

First time here. Thought this would a good place to start since I recently picked up a new Citizen AO9003-08E. Snagged it for 70 bucks. I used to have one of these a few years back, but it got stolen. So I decided to replace it.


----------



## guitarguy14

First time here. Thought this would a good place to start since I recently picked up a new Citizen AO9003-08E. Snagged it for 70 bucks. I used to have one of these a few years back, but it got stolen. So I decided to replace it.

View attachment 15195573


----------



## philskywalker

Nighthawk today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

10:10 Citi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dgaddis

BalooSD said:


> just arrived and holy crap i love this thing
> 
> View attachment 15183343


Last year for Father's Day I bought my dad the dual tone version of that watch, and I personally didn't like the silver/gold color scheme (he wanted some yellow gold color to match his wedding band) the watch itself is great. I particularly like how you can fine tune the position of the hands to get everything to line up perfectly.

The blue version looks fantastic!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67

Change of strap for the warmer weather.


----------



## Cocas

Zaratsu polishing perfect reflection!


----------



## KRMMRK

Black5 said:


> I'm having a vintage digital week.
> Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


Its so ugly it looks good!


----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## Maddog1970

RMC Black.....


----------



## adg31

I don't know why Citizen never offered this combination so I finally took the plunge and swapped the bracelet out from the black dial version.
Very happy with the result 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippon Rookie

Eco Drive One: The movement is 1mm thin. The case about 3mm


----------



## philskywalker

All Black today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

Nippon Rookie said:


> Eco Drive One: The movement is 1mm thin. The case about 3mm
> 
> View attachment 15200915
> 
> 
> View attachment 15200917
> 
> 
> View attachment 15200919


Those aren't my style at all, but, they are so cool! From a technology standpoint they really are incredible.


----------



## dgaddis

My newest Citizen showed up today. I immediately changed the stock strap for a Barton Elite Silicone band (re-using the stock spring bars since they have a larger end that fits into the lugs).

I'm now firmly in the Citizen > Seiko camp. For $130 I got a watch:
-that is well made with tight tolerances and good fit and finish everywhere
-that has a second hand that hits every marker
-where everything (bezel, chapter ring, and indices) all lines up perfectly
-is ISO 200m rated

I had a Samurai Save The Ocean, and I loved the dial, but it was just too chunky for me. This lower profile Citizen fits me much better. And I'm a sucker for a good quartz movement.


----------



## JohnM67

On a different strap today.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bandido

It is hot in Moscow nowadays.
Rubber straps are the best.
Depth meter ProMaster is my faw.


----------



## St1y1

Go this in the mail yesterday from long Island watch. My first Citizen.







In the daylight






I really want a bn200. Been looking into titanium recently & I think a citizen would scratch the hell out the itch🤙


----------



## BalooSD

I call it Shamu.


----------



## tsteph12

Green Ray Mears for me today.


----------



## Deco-stop

dgaddis said:


> My newest Citizen showed up today. I immediately changed the stock strap for a Barton Elite Silicone band (re-using the stock spring bars since they have a larger end that fits into the lugs).
> 
> I'm now firmly in the Citizen > Seiko camp. For $130 I got a watch:
> -that is well made with tight tolerances and good fit and finish everywhere
> -that has a second hand that hits every marker
> -where everything (bezel, chapter ring, and indices) all lines up perfectly
> -is ISO 200m rated
> 
> I had a Samurai Save The Ocean, and I loved the dial, but it was just too chunky for me. This lower profile Citizen fits me much better. And I'm a sucker for a good quartz movement.


Well done! I too was more into Seiko but I've since jumped ship. After picking up the 1000m Eco-zilla and a F900 Attesa, I've started appreciating and liking Citizen more than Seiko. The fit and finish on the two watches I purchased is superb. After reading about how much time Citizen's engineers spend developing the Attesa models and the amount of engineering that went into the 1000m eco-zilla, I was sold! I wear my F900 more than any other watch in my collection these days. The durability and comfort of Super Titanium is amazing!


----------



## Deco-stop

Double post


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

guitarguy14 said:


> First time here. Thought this would a good place to start since I recently picked up a new Citizen AO9003-08E. Snagged it for 70 bucks. I used to have one of these a few years back, but it got stolen. So I decided to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 15195573


Welcome to the forum;-) It is so satisfying to be able to replace an old love. I have a watch that I've bought and sold twice, and now I can't stop thinking of getting it a third time?!

Attesa CC2001-57A f100


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this today.


----------



## jgallamore

Just came yesterday. Luke Skywalker Eco Drive. I enjoy that it doesnt scream it's a Star Wars themed watch.

Sorry, got a little crazy with my macro lense.










Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@jgallamore:
I got misty seeing all those macro shots; getting to see the watch through your eyes. I think that's what this forum is all about: Grown men gushing over stupid watches that no one else will understand;-) I can try to show this stuff to my wife or my best friend, but they just don't get it, not really. But here, at least one person will totally get it, and isn't that what we're here for? I know I am|>|>

Attesa ACT Line CC3085-51A f150


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Citizen Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD

philskywalker said:


> Citizen Sunday[/IMG]


midnight alarm? yikes!


----------



## Westsideecodrive

My newest baby!


----------



## dgaddis

Haven't worn anything except my newest Citizen since I got it last week. Mostly 'cause when I got it it was doing the low battery indicator thing, so I'm trying to get it plenty of light. Was outside most of the day Saturday, so that surely helps.

Have worn in on a canvas strap. Check that lume showing while standing in the shade outside. The lume is really good.








Just swapped it over to an orange Barton silicone elite...I think this is the winner. Works nicely with the orange minute hand.








Funny how watches look so much bigger in 'wrist shots' than they do from a few feet away. In wrist shots this watch looks borderline too big, but in real actual life it looks a lot smaller and fits fine.


----------



## sal4

dgaddis said:


> Haven't worn anything except my newest Citizen since I got it last week. Mostly 'cause when I got it it was doing the low battery indicator thing, so I'm trying to get it plenty of light. Was outside most of the day Saturday, so that surely helps.
> 
> Have worn in on a canvas strap. Check that lume showing while standing in the shade outside. The lume is really good.
> View attachment 15215567
> 
> 
> Just swapped it over to an orange Barton silicone elite...I think this is the winner. Works nicely with the orange minute hand.
> View attachment 15215569
> 
> 
> Funny how watches look so much bigger in 'wrist shots' than they do from a few feet away. In wrist shots this watch looks borderline too big, but in real actual life it looks a lot smaller and fits fine.
> View attachment 15215573


Great watch! Like you, I can't hardly take the Promaster Prime divers off. They have become among my favorites. Incredibly comfortable even on my small 6.5" wrists. So easy to read and fun to wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

New arrival, Citizen NY0087 LE:


----------



## Yeti1964

How do you all get on with rubber straps.i put one on mine and it was so uncomfortable or do you have to sort of wear them in.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Snaggletooth

Yeti1964 said:


> How do you all get on with rubber straps.i put one on mine and it was so uncomfortable or do you have to sort of wear them in.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Try the hot water trick to shape the strap. Curl the strap up in a cup, pour on hot water (recently boiled should do), leave to soak for a while. Et voila, once cool the strap should be curled and more comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Anglo Irish said:


> New arrival, Citizen NY0087 LE:


How do you like it? I'm tempted by the NY0085. Tell me something negative to put me off!


----------



## Yeti1964

Snaggletooth said:


> Try the hot water trick to shape the strap. Curl the strap up in a cup, pour on hot water (recently boiled should do), leave to soak for a while. Et voila, once cool the strap should be curled and more comfortable on the wrist.


Cheers I'll try that

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0087:


----------



## Silathedane

My very first Citizen...


----------



## jhdscript

Citizen Promaster diver is a very great value. I love mine


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Citizen Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 007IOU

Old photo, but wearing today!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## rodiy

One of my latest acquisition.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ziptie

007IOU said:


> Old photo, but wearing today!


Been looking at similar models (sporty, blue) lately. I assume this is the cc3020? How are you enjoying it?

I quite like it, but might be as happy with the cb0160 for a few $hundred less.


----------



## JBallstar

Just acquired this one. Changed the metal strap over for a canvas one. I think it suits.


----------



## Ziptie

rodiy said:


> One of my latest acquisition.
> 
> View attachment 15234505





JBallstar said:


> Just acquired this one. Changed the metal strap over for a canvas one. I think it suits.
> 
> View attachment 15235825


Lovely! What's the model number?


----------



## Pepino

Citizen aw1620


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBallstar

AW 1620 - I bought it after seeing an interesting review on W&W. I wasn't that fond of the metal bracelet it came with but then again its not a massively expensive watch. Swapped it for a more comfortable one.

I have a few watches now but found myself wearing this one far more than my others.


----------



## twort

Citizen of the day.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Attesa CC2004-08E f100 (#078-500)


----------



## Ziptie

Amazon has some pretty good deals on citizens as their daily special for a few more hours. Nighthawks for $150 and BM8180 for under $100, plus others.


----------



## ProudPapa77

I have two Citizens on my way to twenty.


----------



## cxwrench

Another day, another strap. Just got this Barton, hopefully I can find a blue/orange one of these days. Very comfortable. And there is a crystal protector on it too as this is my work watch. Emphasis on 'new'.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

cxwrench said:


> Another day, another strap. Just got this Barton, hopefully I can find a blue/orange one of these days. Very comfortable. And there is a crystal protector on it too as this is my work watch. Emphasis on 'new'.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the Barton straps on mine too. Word of advice - don't use the quick release spring bars, take them out and re-use the stock spring bars instead. Being an ISO 200m certified watch, one of the requirements to earn that certification is a pull-out strength on the spring bars/strap/bracelet. To get that, the spring bar ends that fit into the lugs are quite a bit larger than normal. The quick release spring bars that come on the Bartons have very skinny ends and they'll rattle around in the holes in the lug.

Unlike the 'fat' springbars Seiko uses, the Citizens are fairly normal sized in the middle, so they slip right into the Barton strap without a problem.

Check out this video where Marc at Long Island Watch does a test :: 




Here's mine on the orange Barton strap, with a new double domed sapphire crystal, and I brushed the crown.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rodiy

JY8101-52L


----------



## keerola

I have been looking for a decent GADA GMT diver for a while. This checks almost all boxes for me - not too expensive, 200m WR, large enough for my 8" wrist. I would have wanted an automatic stainless steel with offset crown, but there aren’t any at my desired $1k or less (that i know of) so...

BJ7110-89E is the ref. I really like the depth of the dial, coin edge bezel, attention to detail compared to Seikos at the same price point. On the downside, lume is not lasting very long, and the case finishing or design is a bit rough, like it was stamped. Bracelet is so-so, but i’m not going to wear it anyways so i don’t really care. Crafter Blue CB01 fits nicely for this, which made me realize I miss drilled lugs too. Not perfect, but good enough especially considering the price. Definitively a keeper, for now


----------



## philskywalker

Steel ecozilla today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74

My latest acquisitions









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yeti1964

Snaggletooth said:


> Try the hot water trick to shape the strap. Curl the strap up in a cup, pour on hot water (recently boiled should do), leave to soak for a while. Et voila, once cool the strap should be curled and more comfortable on the wrist.


Tried your idea now got matching blue strap.probably take a while to get used to it been my only rubber strap watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dgaddis

Yeti1964 said:


> Tried your idea now got matching blue strap.probably take a while to get used to it been my only rubber strap watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


If you still find it uncomfortable try the Barton Elite Silicone straps. Super soft and comfy, genius keeper design, lotsa colors, and inexpensive at only ~$20. Use the stock spring bars in them tho, not the quick release bars they come with (the ends are too small for these dive watches).


----------



## Yeti1964

To be fair getting used to it already.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yeti1964 said:


> To be fair getting used to it already.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Borealis straps are excellent if you decide to change up.


----------



## Yeti1964

Cheers,keep it in mind.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Arrived minutes ago, CB0160. Loving the color in the sun. Love the size on my 21cm wrist. Love the H link bracelet. Been wanting a sporty bracelet model, so this is great. Much heavier than the titanium I'm used to, but that's kind of fun too.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TWoodie

This is the only Citizen I own right now


----------



## Yeti1964

Snaggletooth said:


> Borealis straps are excellent if you decide to change up.
> View attachment 15245377


Just changed for this one by Archer Straps.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Knobbly

My new CA4210-41L


----------



## Sugman




----------



## thdeann

NightHawk/PMD56-2962/BX1010-11L
on 6.75" wrist


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## Silathedane




----------



## FarmKid

Here is what I am wearing today. In bright natural sunlight, you can see the outline of what I presume is the solar collector under the dial. It gives off a somewhat prismatic rainbow effect. It appears almost holographic and is just gorgeous. The next two are ones I picked up for pennies. The tank-style just needed a battery and a dial polish. The diver needs a new movement (easy), and as you see a new bezel insert (not so easy).


----------



## cghorr01

New Skywalker today that I recently acquired!









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

cghorr01 said:


> New Skywalker today that I recently acquired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


Very cool. Nice subtle nod to SWs and Tatooine. Even the blue and green lightsabers, that I didn't even notice on the first take.


----------



## cghorr01

FarmKid said:


> Very cool. Nice subtle nod to SWs and Tatooine. Even the blue and green lightsabers, that I didn't even notice on the first take.


Indeed. I have the darth vader model also and it's equally cool!

Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Darth Vader









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Carbon Chrono today









Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Ottone




----------



## cghorr01

Blue Angels Skyhawk today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

The JDM Promaster in green has arrived. Took the EDs out for a little photo up.


----------



## Deco-stop

jkpa said:


> The JDM Promaster in green has arrived. Took the EDs out for a little photo up.


Love everything about that watch! Well done!


----------



## jkpa

Deco-stop said:


> Love everything about that watch! Well done!


Thank you kindly


----------



## cghorr01

Newly acquired piece from a fellow WUS member. Pictures don't do the color or dial any justice at all. Gorgeous in person!
Overall it reminds me of my pop's Oris.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Tiribos

*CC3005-51E*


----------



## Ziptie

cghorr01 said:


> Newly acquired piece from a fellow WUS member. Pictures don't do the color or dial any justice at all. Gorgeous in person!
> Overall it reminds me of my pop's Oris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


Seen that online and it seems to be quite a bargain. How's the bracelet?


----------



## cghorr01

Ziptie said:


> Seen that online and it seems to be quite a bargain. How's the bracelet?


In my opinion, fantastic, particularly for the price point. Only gripes are I wish it had one or two adjustment holes as I'm in between link sizes and no half links and I also wish the bracelet had 1 or 2mm more taper. It's not a big deal at all though, added a link and moved to the inner adjustment hole and it is only ever so slightly too big. Not enough to bother me at all. Overall fit and finish is very nice. Brushing on the case and bracelet is very nice, on par with much more expensive watches I have. Polishing on the sides of the case and bracelet is very nice as well. If you're considering one go for it, you shouldn't be disappointed. The color and sunburst dial is amazing in person.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01

Ziptie said:


> Seen that online and it seems to be quite a bargain. How's the bracelet?


Pic for reference. I think it's quite nice.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Pongster

My vintage citizen box


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 15351824


----------



## Frol

My NY0085-19E


----------



## huwp

New arrival...

I missed my BN0151 in many ways, but I knew I ultimately couldn't get along with the red minute hand, so thought I'd give the green JDM a whirl, forewarned that it could be an idiosyncratic, love-it-or-hate-it choice. Well the minute hand on this is white, not metallic, which isn't obvious from pictures (though white is better than red at least), and the dial is more vivid and glossy than I'd hoped, but it has a whole lot of charm and there is a lot to like.

Immediate reaction pros: Timeless classic BN0151 case, bezel and dial layout, love the bezel font and hour markers, it's always seemed to have a slight kind of art-deco vibe to me. Perfect compact everyday size and comfort, sits nicely on the wrist. All the usual Citizen diver goodness: eco-drive reliability, bright blue lume. None of those unnecessary 'colour accents' that designers seem to love adding, particularly to green watches. Bezel is a really attractive forest green with a nice sheen. From-a-distance impression is good.

Immediate reaction cons: I'd prefer the dial to be a bit less bright and glossy, photos don't fully capture the contrast between dial and bezel. Not sure about the white chapter ring, brushed steel might work. Wish the minute and second hands were metallic. OEM strap, immediately replaced.

Will have to give it some time to see how these impressions develop. (Meanwhile I wish, I wish, I wish, Citizen would do a version of the black BN0151 with metallic minute and second hands to match the hour hand, I'd buy that like a shot...)


----------



## ZoKet




----------



## philskywalker

Skyhawk Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mosho

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15230857


Good morning, forgive my ignorance, but what is this blue gem?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TimoJK

On a Barton strap!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Another NY:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Love the faceted case of my new (to me) AW0060.


----------



## strix




----------



## fagyalllo

AV0060-00A + Barton Elite Silicone


----------



## JohnM67

NY0100.


----------



## Rocket1991

strix said:


>


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Pongster

My upstanding citizens including six seniors


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## Pongster

Diver from 1976


----------



## JohnM67

New arrival.


----------



## espiga

Changed the battery this weekend, made for Yamaha, Miyota Movement Vega Bracelet.
Gift when I worked at Yamaha.


----------



## philskywalker

Hitting the links today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Gprog




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jhdscript

Always my *Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*


----------



## jtaka1

Back to work.


----------



## JohnM67

Right now:










And earlier with an aggressively playful kitty:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA

Here's my family photo:


----------



## WestsidePhil

Joining the club. Citizen Eco-Drive BN0151


----------



## leets

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15373304


Asian Limited piece with a running number ? 
Sexy~


----------



## JohnM67

leets said:


> Asian Limited piece with a running number ?
> Sexy~


Yes, limited and numbered.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

NY0100-50me:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justonemorediver

Probably should have given them a clean


----------



## RegularStormy

This watch continues to be amazing


----------



## arquitron

@RegularStormy
What is the model of your posted Citizen?
Thx!


----------



## RegularStormy

arquitron said:


> @RegularStormy
> What is the model of your posted Citizen?
> Thx!


It's the AQ4020-54Y. It's JDM, so it's a little more effort to get in the states.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen bn2024-05e is today's watch of choice


----------



## cghorr01

Skyhawk Wednesday!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lepdiggums

Orca today😊👍


----------



## arquitron

RegularStormy said:


> It's the AQ4020-54Y. It's JDM, so it's a little more effort to get in the states.


Very nice model. Thank you.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66A


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lepdiggums

What do you think guys, new nickname for the bn2024-05e?? I'm thinking the deepdishzilla because of how deep the chapter ring is!! Thoughts


----------



## Westsideecodrive

I completed my Citizen collection last week and upgraded to new Teal Pillows so my babies will be comfy!!


----------



## Ziptie

Westsideecodrive said:


> I completed my Citizen collection last week


I don't understand these words you're using. What does completed mean?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Lol


Ziptie said:


> I don't understand these words you're using. What does completed mean?


Lol??


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger

One of the three eco drives that I own. All of them run like champs.


----------



## Tiribos

AV0020-55H


----------



## Yeti1964

Hope this comes to the uk ,want it









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia

Here's my latest, I don't dive, but I couldn't resist. It's a great watch and wears well. Love and picked it up new.
Mark


----------



## brandon\

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 15403461


That's a nice looking watch. It's like the Orca grew out of its awkward teenage years.


----------



## muchacho_




----------



## Cobra1225

Chrono AT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv

The one on the left with green dial. Citizen infusion


----------



## El Pescador

Tough to beat a PMD56-2861 on a Hirsch Pure natural rubber strap. Light and insanely comfortable in unseasonably hot and humid weather we're having


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle

I got my second Citizen and first Citizen diver today, Ecozilla.


----------



## Westsideecodrive




----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Ziptie

Citizen CB0120 in LE green. 









Most days I grab a more toolish watch, but every time I wear this one I am reminded how much I love it.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches

So this is a collection I have been building for a while.


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk and Borealis strap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yeti1964

Blue









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Ziptie said:


> Citizen CB0120 in LE green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most days I grab a more toolish watch, but every time I wear this one I am reminded how much I love it.


Looks really good in green!


----------



## hi_bri

Finally find the proper bracelet for the uncommon vintage Super Jet 39:

Research:









Found it and installed it:









Signed Citizen:









Just the right size... only 2 microadjustments left









Final wrist shot:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66L


----------



## Davidka

Perdendosi said:


> View attachment 15354309


Looks great. I didn't know there was a green version. What is the model number please?


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Tiribos

BY0084-56E


----------



## sticky




----------



## hasto092




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich Farino

My favorite of this thread so far.



cghorr01 said:


> New Skywalker today that I recently acquired!


----------



## FORMULa




----------



## tarrda

Here is a pic of one, I have 6, bought my first in 2008...I think


----------



## ricPe

FORMULa said:


>


What is the model number?

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Pepino

ricPe said:


> What is the model number?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


Maybe CA7040-85e?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15461459


Nice strap Sugman.


----------



## Sugman

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice strap Sugman.


Thanks. It's a Hirsch Accent I bought for an Omega I have. I think I like it better on this one, though.


----------



## TimeDilation

CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph


----------



## FORMULa

ricPe said:


> What is the model number?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


CA7040-85E


----------



## BB4Life




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yeti1964

New arrival next week









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk on No name Canvas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rich Farino

Here are mine. My first ever decent watch when I was in my early 20s as a marine bio dropout and working at a museum teaching kids about ocean life and diving regularly in the summer in NYC - Aqualand Duplex titanium. I will be buried with this watch but I don't wear it often.










My only other Citizen is a CA0649 because I liked the white-faced chronometer on brown leather, and my first Eco Drive.


----------



## bugi




----------



## andrewH

One & only


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Rich Farino

andrewH said:


> One & only


Sexy strap.


----------



## Yeti1964

New watch day.Second nighthawk ,third Citizen.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Trying out vacation watches ;-) 
BN0088-03E


----------



## sticky

Yesterday's photo - sorry about that guys.


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*

*


  




*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

I recently picked up both a CB0171-11L and CB0177-31E and wrote a review of the entire family at Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


----------



## JohnM67

Asia limited edition.


----------



## aafanatic

Just ordered one of these. I'd been looking for years and finally succumbed. CITIZEN THE SIGNATURE COLLECTION GRAND TOURING SPORT NB1031-53L enroute


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic has fallen off the wagon again ;-)


----------



## cghorr01

Really been enjoying my Star Wars models lately. Being a Star Wars fan, a Citizen nut and a watch guy in general they pretty much check all the boxes for me. I think the execution is great, subtle cues tie them in to the movies very well.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends Citizen diver today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Sugman




----------



## cghorr01

Never get tired of the color on this one









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## aafanatic

Tracked this one down for a special order: Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E (Pics to come)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@*philskywalker: Loving the Endeavor Chrono  *

Still testing out vacation watches: Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## remoss

My "new" titanium Ecozilla on a Hazard4 titanium bracelet


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

3 Stilettos


----------



## VaPi




----------



## Drudge




----------



## aafanatic

Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-57L "Citizen GTS-300"


----------



## PetWatch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Nighthawk chrono action for Monday









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## Brilliantradience

I believe it's a BL9000-08A, the laser etching is worn away but it's a minute repeater / perpetual calendar. From the 2 o'clock position are the modes, home alarm, local time mode, running seconds at the 3 subdial, local alarm, 0-set, AM/PM indicator about the 22 minute marker. The date along the chapter ring from 24 minutes to 5 and local time / leap year and month indicator at the 7 o'clock sub dial. This watch brings out the geek in me and I love Citizen even more, it's a little gem.


----------



## muypaquito

FORMULa said:


>


this is a simple beauty. i just wish this be more water resistant (or is 100m enough?)


----------



## aafanatic

I think 100M is plenty for swimming/snorkeling even.
I've used expensive Citizen dress watches that were 100M extensively in the water with no problems. 
Swimming is not the problem, think of water skiing or surfing and hitting the water at speed. The pressure from that is harder on watches than 30M snorkeling. 
Then again, if you left your watch underwater at 30M over night and came back for it in the morning, you might have a problem ;-)

This just in: Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E (CitizenGT-200)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Brilliantradience said:


> I believe it's a BL9000-08A, the laser etching is worn away but it's a minute repeater / perpetual calendar. From the 2 o'clock position are the modes, home alarm, local time mode, running seconds at the 3 subdial, local alarm, 0-set, AM/PM indicator about the 22 minute marker. The date along the chapter ring from 24 minutes to 5 and local time / leap year and month indicator at the 7 o'clock sub dial. This watch brings out the geek in me and I love Citizen even more, it's a little gem.
> View attachment 15496882


These were around from 2007 to 2010. Caliber is G900.


----------



## Dedan

My only Citizen so far, the BM7108. I like to call it the Citizen Aqua Terra as it reminds me a little of the Omega.


----------



## aafanatic

Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E (Citizen GT-200)


----------



## Pallas79

NY0084-89EE on a black Barton. German day wheel: happy Donnerstag!


----------



## flapsslatsup

Toyota GT86 edition. One of 860 made...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Brilliantradience

CitizenPromaster said:


> These were around from 2007 to 2010. Caliber is G900.
> View attachment 15497075


There were at least 3 with this dial and black leather strap, 08A, 32A and 41A, charming watches all. Here's an Aqualand AY5000-56W I bought with a stiff bezel, I popped it off to clean out the crud but now it's so stiff it's nearly impossible to turn.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've been seeing the term 'natulite' a lot on old Citizen websites, it refers to the lume, but I've never seen it mentioned on a dial before.


----------



## bloody watches

A couple of oldies ive just picked up - im hoping they will look better than the photos


----------



## Jo Hande

Here my Citizen CA0650-82M - Titanium-Sapphire.


----------



## ricPe

Cb5860 "euro nighthawk"









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Ti Man

remoss said:


> My "new" titanium Ecozilla on a Hazard4 titanium bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15491153


Hello, you have great taste and a strong sense of utility in your wristwatch choices!

Question please: Did you have to do any special modification to the Ecozilla <besides adapters> to make the Hazard 4 fit? IIRC, the Hazard bracelet has proprietary lugs & fastener, am I right? Thank you, Ron


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I am not the first on WUS to acquire a PMP56-2933 alongside other Citizen Sky Pilot watches...



















But I am the first to amass this fine trio 










I have decided though not to buy the JDM caliber H411 variants, because I will simply not wear them. The only one I still want is the PMP56-2901, if the condition and price is right.










These - while not a limited edition - seem more rare than the 2933 though. And the ones that did come up for sale, did not have sufficient links in the bracelet.

I'd also like a JY8025-59E just for fun (same as PMV65-2271 but with DLC), but I can't justify spending that much money on a watch.


----------



## Brilliantradience

CitizenPromaster said:


> I've been seeing the term 'natulite' a lot on old Citizen websites, it refers to the lume, but I've never seen it mentioned on a dial before.


The serial number starts with 7D so this might be an early model, I like it but maybe most didn't so they stopped. Hmm, I wonder how this would look on my Fugu...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## hi_bri

With the dominance of Eco-Drive in Citizen's modern quartz line, we don't see many battery powered quartz watches from Citizen nowadays.

So here's a oldie that you don't see too often:










Nice Citizen Sporte "Embracing Nature" Quartz Diver model 5512-F50522 TA probably from March 1992. Note the Promaster logo before the Promaster designation was used.

Cheers.

-Brian


----------



## hi_bri

Here's my other smaller Sporte Embracing Nature "Promaster" diver with original bracelet.

Model is 5512-F50565 Y from June 1992:

I like these older and smaller quartz divers since they act like dress watches and can fit under the cuff - an important criteria for my watches:









Original bracelet:









Features an internal flip out diver extension that I've not seen before in other bracelets:









-Brian


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## CitizenPromaster

How decadent is this? Two PMP56-2933's! Well, not that decadent, the two together cost me about half of what one would have cost me back in 2006 if I had ordered one new from Japan. And the AS4050-51E I bought new in 2008 cost me about the same as these two oldtimers combined.

The one on the left is the one I bought recently, the condition is about 80% (if I'm being very strict, it's not like 20% of the surface is worn or damaged). The latest addition on the right cost me a little more, but it came with 'box and papers' and the condition is like 95%! It also comes with more bracelet links than I need.

So I will wear the 80% one in rotation with my AS, and display the 95% one next to my PMV65-2271, since these watches are art to me!


----------



## Pallas79

Fugu NY0090-86E


----------



## Lu..

BN0118-55E... my first Citizen.....


----------



## Dxnnis

Lu.. said:


> BN0118-55E... my first Citizen.....
> 
> View attachment 15521979


That's a nice no fuss clean looking display


----------



## El Pescador

a couple of the boys...


----------



## Dxnnis

El Pescador said:


> a couple of the boys...
> 
> View attachment 15522112


That àre also a couple of neat looking pieces


----------



## Eagle1899




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

CITIZEN PROMASTER PMD56-2973


Caliber No. H117
Accuracy ± 15 s / month (non-receiving)
DLC + titanium hard case (Duratect)
Sapphire crystal (non-reflective coating)
GMT dial (dual-time display Allowed)
Features jet repair capability
Automatic reception function (only the two Japanese transmitters)
Part-time reception feature
Forced to receive
Shock detection function
Needle correction function
Charge warning function
Overcharge Prevention
Internal Rotating Bezel
Water resistant up to 20 ATM
Perpetual Calendar
Power reserve up to 2.5 years
No Nickel Allergy

Limited edition 2007/2008
Citizen user manual only in Japanese


----------



## Russ1965

I guess this should qualify?


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> CITIZEN PROMASTER PMD56-2973


This watch was worn by at least one Japanese F-2 'Viper Zero' pilot, now that is street cred (or rather sky cred) ;-)


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> This watch was worn by at least one Japanese F-2 'Viper Zero' pilot, now that is street cred (or rather sky cred) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15526320


How do you know it ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> How do you know it ?





Desertpilot said:


> Excellent, thanks again guys. I'm at Misawa AB for Mon-Fri and noticed that one of the Japanese F-2 pilot's had a PMD-56-2973!
> 
> Asked him how he liked it and he responded that it is more useful to him than his Rolex... ;-)
> 
> I'll be picking mine up on Friday. :-!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> DP


----------



## Alansmithee

Had this about five years - Got it in a sale for I think £100.

Has one very small mark but otherwise is spotless..


----------



## aafanatic

On vacation visiting family; my Pop's watch: OG Titanium Skyhawk JY0010-50E


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Tsee

Amazon finally had this marked down at a price and I could not resist. I have been eyeing this watch for a while and it definitely lives up to the hype.


----------



## 971

Fugu and for something little dressier


----------



## Tiribos

CC9020-54E


----------



## pwnzor




----------



## JohnM67

NY on a two-piece quick-release canvas strap.


----------



## Ziptie

Still loving the CB0177


----------



## creepycrawling

My 2010 CB0011-00E









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnzor

Who will be the first to acquire this beauty???


----------



## Dxnnis

Wish I could say me, but sadly not


----------



## pwnzor

Dxnnis said:


> Wish I could say me, but sadly not


Yeah, the price tag is a bit steep for me


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@ philskywalker: I am always SO impressed when I see your original Blue Orca on Titanium bracelet; the same goes for your Eco-zilla on original steel bracelet. I think the only way to go on the eco-zilla 

This is my Pop's watch that I fixed for him during this visit. Now I think I have to get one so we can be twinsies!
Citizen Promaster Titanium Skyhawk JY0010-50E


----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> @ philskywalker: I am always SO impressed when I see your original Blue Orca on Titanium bracelet; the same goes for your Eco-zilla on original steel bracelet. I think the only way to go on the eco-zilla
> 
> This is my Pop's watch that I fixed for him during this visit. Now I think I have to get one so we can be twinsies!
> Citizen Promaster Titanium Skyhawk JY0010-50E


Love that watch man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno

Lv my Citizen









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## CADirk

Still a good one.


----------



## luk4s83

Nighthawk Havana, my all time favorite


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same model. Looks like yours is almost out of juice (power meter on NG).


----------



## Flakmunky

This is my Eco-drive Promaster Sky Radio Controlled Chronograph Titanium


----------



## 971




----------



## Nostredahmus

Citizen BM8180-03E w/ a Hadley Roma nylon & leather strap


----------



## aafanatic

Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A (this honey comb dial was my gateway into Citizen Signature years ago)


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Yeti1964

My latest citizen









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti1964

luk4s83 said:


> Nighthawk Havana, my all time favorite
> 
> View attachment 15541251
> View attachment 15541255


Great watches I've got the Blue Angel model plus this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Sorely undervalued, 300 M WR, 9mm crown! and some of the best crown action South of $1,000. Promaster BN0088-03E


----------



## omar77w

Took a macro lens to my Nighthawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Just ordered one of these: Citizen World Time A-T made in Japan, WR 200M, Sapphire crystal... Ziptie had one last year;-)









...so I'm selling the "Grey Owl"


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> Just ordered one of these: Citizen World Time A-T made in Japan, WR 200M, Sapphire crystal... Ziptie had one last year;-)
> 
> View attachment 15553567
> 
> 
> ...so I'm selling the "Grey Owl"


Lots of changes in your collection lately!


----------



## aafanatic

I am a forest fire! If I wasn't being watched I would move a lot faster. As long as I sell some as I buy, my collection doesn't appear to get bigger. I am looking at if there has been a Promaster with the H820 movement? 
I realized today that since I do not leave the house, I don't dress, so I don't wear dress watches. Hence the promasters.


----------



## Robotaz

aafanatic said:


> Sorely undervalued, 300 M WR, 9mm crown! and some of the best crown action South of $1,000. Promaster BN0088-03E


I want one. I really do. But as soon as I buy one, I'll drag the crystal across a door strike plate and destroy the watch. I wish someone would make a sapphire, but it won't happen.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> I am a forest fire! If I wasn't being watched I would move a lot faster. As long as I sell some as I buy, my collection doesn't appear to get bigger. I am looking at if there has been a Promaster with the H820 movement?
> I realized today that since I do not leave the house, I don't dress, so I don't wear dress watches. Hence the promasters.


Had a quick look, but none that I can find. But the irony is that the slogan for Promaster is *Go Beyond* [Your House] ;-) (and it used to be *Venture Beyond Experience*)


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> Just ordered one of these: Citizen World Time A-T made in Japan, WR 200M, Sapphire crystal... Ziptie had one last year;-)
> 
> View attachment 15553567


Still have it! Fantastic watch, though I am trying to sell it. It's a little too large for my day-to-day usage, and I'm so addicted to titanium that the steel feels a bit heavy.

My favorite detail is both hands on the second time zone sub-dial also have a lume!


----------



## aafanatic

Oopps! I should have come to you first Mine's already shipped.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Titanium Signature Moon Phase Fly Back Chrono AV3013-54E (there is a white dial version of this on the sales forum now, not mine)


----------



## JohnM67

Fugu.


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker: That SST looks SO good on you. I have been shopping for one. How's the weight compared to your Sailhawk?

Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## nobody




----------



## aafanatic

New to me PMV65-2241 Tiatnium Skyhawk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> New to me PMV65-2241 Tiatnium Skyhawk


Very comparable man! Wears excellent!! Love this one you've got, great pic as always lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Russ1965 said:


>


I really like this one! Very sharp and does two tone well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Been trying to keep from buying another watch this year. Failed miserably. This one arrived today... CB5007-51H.










He's keeping my Skyhawk company.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Been trying to keep from buying another watch this year. Failed miserably. This one arrived today... CB5007-51H.
> 
> View attachment 15568246
> 
> 
> He's keeping my Skyhawk company.


Very nice Ken








Wearing my citizen today ?


----------



## Tiribos

AT9010-52E


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos: Loving that H820, really great movement. 
@kenls: Really beautiful Direct Flight!

Happy Friday! Promaster Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice pro master @philskywalker, quirky design. Love it


----------



## Wolfsatz

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wave180

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Nightwind-

Here's my Promaster of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Promaster 300M BN0088-03E


----------



## Tiribos

JW0104-51E


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2994


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

One of my favorites today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos : Are those Toyota SST and Carbon Fiber A-T Diver new to you?!? I see bubble wrap on the floor Both A-Maz-Zing!


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos : Are those Toyota SST and Carbon Fiber A-T Diver new to you?!? I see bubble wrap on the floor Both A-Maz-Zing!


Well seen  
Yes A-Maz-Zing ! 
This Diver make me crazy


----------



## teo_cr

I love this watch. I would like to replace the strap but I can't decide with what. The original one is to big for my wrist, a nato would lift the watch to much, leather - I don't know, bracelet - I am not a fan... I know, i am difficult. I would like a 2 pieces strap that folows the contour of the watch between the lugs or a canvas strap. I just have to decide what color. I have tried a black-gray bond style 2 pieces nato but I don't think it looks that good on the watch.


----------



## brettinlux

teo_cr said:


> View attachment 15578791
> 
> 
> I love this watch. I would like to replace the strap but I can't decide with what. The original one is to big for my wrist, a nato would lift the watch to much, leather - I don't know, bracelet - I am not a fan... I know, i am difficult. I would like a 2 pieces strap that folows the contour of the watch between the lugs or a canvas strap. I just have to decide what color. I have tried a black-gray bond style 2 pieces nato but I don't think it looks that good on the watch.


Very nice.

I wear mine on a nylon Nato because it dries quickly after a dive.Wore mine on a orange strap for ages but when it faded I replaced with the black.


----------



## CADirk

Today my new Citizen came in, a BJ8050-08E according to the label. But we'll call it the ecozilla for now.


----------



## muypaquito

happy with this purchase


----------



## Dxnnis

muypaquito said:


> happy with this purchase
> 
> View attachment 15584299
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584301
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584303
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584306
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584307
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584308
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584309
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584310
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584311
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584312


Very nice Indeed 👍


----------



## aafanatic

Signature Titanium Fly-Back Chrono AV0016-57E


----------



## Dxnnis

Blast from the past


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

muypaquito said:


> happy with this purchase
> 
> View attachment 15584299
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584301
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584303
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584306
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584307
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584308
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584309
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584310
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584311
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584312


Such a great watch! Congrats on getting the MRK model as well!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## aafanatic

Still love this one. It actually has two separate clocks that have to be independently set! 
Signature Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@philskywalker: I didn't know you had a JR3090-58L ?!? Nice C650

This just in off Yahoo Japan: JDM Titanium Blue Angels PMV65-2261 U600 (still not enough power to do the all reset)


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zarath

This week, I picked up this nice *vintage style racing chrono* (CA0641-16x).
Personally, I think it looks and feels a lot more stylish and expensive than it's price (around 170 euros) might let you believe. _Especially_ after I replaced the stock strap, which looks and feels plastic-y and is only a halfhearted attempt at a racing strap. (I mean, the perforations aren't even all the way through.)

So I ordered a Barington black & orange rally strap. It seemed logical to compliment the orange details in the dial and make those more integral to the whole look. This watch will probably go well with a lot of other straps too.

It's a 44mm case (51 mm lug to lug). I have a modest 6.8 inch wrist (17 cm). This should be a far from great match, according to every rulebook and style guide, but I actually think it's not so bad.

In short: really happy with this new purchase! Anyone else here with this 'strap monster'?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Evenight swap to the NightHawk

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## umarrajs

My three (GPS) Aces..................


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty, love the design


----------



## aafanatic

umarrajs said:


> My three (GPS) Aces..................
> 
> View attachment 15607685
> View attachment 15607686


Land and Sea Those F150/151 movements are rock solid and fast syncing

This just in, "refurbished" Skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sky Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> ATV53-2931
> 
> View attachment 15610203


Just WOW!!  Have you been hiding that all this time?!

My new green meanie JY8051-59E


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## CitizenPromaster

All I want for Christmas is some winter sunshine for my box queens


----------



## Dxnnis

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 15615717
> View attachment 15615717


Real nice 🎅


----------



## Tiribos

After seeing the beautiful aafanatic photos of the model JR4045-57E I decided to buy this wonderful watch.

I received it yesterday just before Christmas and opened the package today.

I had a big disappointment, the LCD screens were off and the hands stopped at 5:02:24.
At first I thought that the battery was completely empty but I found it odd that it was not 12:00:00, where the watch should have stopped with the energy saving function.
After leaving it 1h30 in full sun nothing had changed.
I then thought that the seller had sent a dead watch. 










So I got the idea of pressing the button combination to reset the watch.
And there Miracle the lcd screen turned on and the watch started to work.










I had to adjust the hands because they were not in their original position.
The battery is not weak, the second hand will advance normally every second. She never displayed "CHARGE" on the LCD.
There may have been a magnetic problem during transport. 

Now she is working perfectly and I am very happy to have it.


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## marlenangel




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## Rojote




----------



## aafanatic

This just in from under the tree: Pre owned steel Skyhawk, JY0000-53E


----------



## marlenangel




----------



## amt76

The Titanium Tsuno...





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

H610-T015581



























































There are a lot of aesthetic things that I love about this watch.
I will not quote them all but only give a few.
The large crown and the way it is brought with the holed support.
Buttons A, B with their three large stripes.
The city / date window in white contrasts well with the black dial.
The first links close to the case are wider than the other links. .
etc ..


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> There are a lot of aesthetic things that I love about this watch.


Oh-M-Cheese-Whiz!! What a work of art. Grown men gushing over obscure wrist candy is what this forum is all about


----------



## klenboy

Almost 50 years old!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

An impulse purchase that I'm delighted with:


----------



## 971




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## CitizenPromaster

32 mm, but not a ladies watch! Perfect for hairless early 90s Japanese wrists. And sapphire crystal too! Just a cool "time" capsule...


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Superbri22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Love this one. Such a classic. Yours is in great shape as well.  Slide rule lined up, power reserve full  A+


----------



## Superbri22

aafanatic said:


> I Love this one. Such a classic. Yours is in great shape as well.  Slide rule lined up, power reserve full  A+


Was able to just grab this one brand new on eBay for an excellent price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

BM8476-31E on a Barton Strap


----------



## Lepdiggums

Titanium Citizen promaster altichron BN4026-09E for me today 🤗 😁 👍


----------



## cghorr01

Skywalker and Darth Vader yesterday and today!
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## aafanatic

I should have one of these Titanium Skyhawks coming in this week: JY8069-88E


----------



## Lepdiggums

My Citizen bn0071-06E eco drive😎👍 she loves to glow after a few moments in sunshine 🥰👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen bn2024-05e for this morning 🤗🤗


----------



## aafanatic

CitizenPromaster said:


> 32 mm, but not a ladies watch! Perfect for hairless early 90s Japanese wrists. And sapphire crystal too! Just a cool "time" capsule...
> 
> View attachment 15624630


Not to be beat by Cit Pros "Not a lady's watch", My original "Vacation Watch" . I got my wife and I matching Citizen J-Class Endeavors. Here's mine: BM8334-52E


----------



## aafanatic

This just is: Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## brettinlux

Rather chilly out this morning


----------



## Tiribos

AT2021-54E


----------



## Rivermudfrog

Promaster Diver 200 eco-drive ticks all boxes 4 me .


----------



## ricPe

Just arrived. Rubber is a bit hard on this one.









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## O .

I'm wearing this one today, but Skippy borrowed it for a bit. Says he's a real fan of the tough titanium.


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> AT2021-54E
> View attachment 15639021
> 
> 
> View attachment 15639022


WOW! Tiribos, another work of art Just beautiful.


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> WOW! Tiribos, another work of art Just beautiful.


Thank you 😊


----------



## aafanatic

Just got this one back from COA: Sally Skyhawk Loose Bezel PMV65-2241 #2


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## myltz400




----------



## RynoRex82




----------



## Wagner669

First came the Panda Cal. 2100 in 2006









Few years later, the radio controlled Skyhawk









BN0190 was third









And excalibur was the latest addition


----------



## Tiribos

AT8154-82L


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador

My favorite watch (today)!. PMT56-2864.


----------



## aafanatic

Wagner669 said:


> First came the Panda Cal. 2100 in 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few years later, the radio controlled Skyhawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN0190 was third
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And excalibur was the latest addition


Great family you've got going there My Skyhawk says "Hi". JY8069-88E


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## santeri

Dont know much about it. I got it from great father, pls tell me more about it  ref.65-5512


----------



## CitizenPromaster

santeri said:


> View attachment 15642360
> Dont know much about it. I got it from great father, pls tell me more about it  ref.65-5512


It's more fun if you do the research yourself ;-) Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog | Citizen's mechanical & electro-mechanical watches from 1931 to 1980 (sweep-hand.org)


----------



## PK73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

I am waiting for this one to come back from Hurley Roberts with a new battery JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2261


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

A few of mine 🍻


----------



## Robinoz

My first Citizen is a monocoque watch I bought in South Africa in 2008. It's now superseded by a later edition "tough" watch that is also monocoque, but I have several other Citizens, one of which is a diving watch.

I've been expecting this to die out but it still keeps very accurate time and the lumen works well.


----------



## MDT IT

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## aafanatic

@DaNgErMoUsE_DET I love seeing those Signature models Especially that Titanium Grand Complication

Here's my Attesa Satellite Wave CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## GregoryD

Just got this today, my first Citizen in quite some time. Really enjoying it and a heck of a bargain.


----------



## Tiribos

CB0206-86X


----------



## Wolfsatz

This one keeps stealing wrist time from my others.... On Geckota Suede Leather

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

BJ9121-57A on Milano Straps red suede. Gotta pair the strap with the GMT hand.


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Is that a new Nighthawk? Great photos of a beautiful watch

@Wolfsatz Loving that new leather strap

@MyNameIsVigil I have always loved that watch. Globe dial with GMT; what's not to love?!

My other Attesa Satellite Wave CC2004-08E (#079-500)


----------



## Wolfsatz

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Is that a new Nighthawk? Great photos of a beautiful watch


That Bezel is totally messed up..... it is missing some very important bits of info> I would change some of those to


Require Beer
Require Money
Will work for Food
Require a Day off
I am also wondering about that model..... reference please?

not at the citizen web site 




__





Promaster Nighthawk Black Dial Leather Strap BJ7135-02E | CITIZEN


With a 42mm three-piece case, the Promaster Nighthawk from Citizen is inspired by the clean, sleek lines of military stealth helicopters. This watch possesses an all-black design — including a leather strap — and bold white accents alongside advanced features such as Eco-Drive technology, dual...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

I've been eyeing a Satellite Wave or one of those new Super Titanium Armors, just haven't made up my mind yet. I'd love to find one with 20mm lugs just because I'm a strap whore, too.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Is that a new Nighthawk? Great photos of a beautiful watch
> 
> @Wolfsatz Loving that new leather strap
> 
> @MyNameIsVigil I have always loved that watch. Globe dial with GMT; what's not to love?!
> 
> My other Attesa Satellite Wave CC2004-08E (#079-500)



Release Date : October 2020
JDM


----------



## cghorr01

Promaster Tough today on a Vario Cordura two piece.


----------



## timetellinnoob

my two Citizens; NY2300 from 2010, BN0150 brand new this year.

is there the same decoding to the serial #'s of Citizens like a Seiko? i.e. the first two digits denote the year and month?


----------



## Yeti1964

My four Citizens.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyewannaknow

Bought this guy in 2010 or around there. Still love it









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

The one that probably is going to steel some wrist time thunder from the SkyHawk...

This piece is just 

Raines Wildlife by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Raines Wildlife by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teenracer

Wearing a recently acquired AT0361-06e.
Needed one with a Gmt function.


----------



## eyewannaknow

LOVE IT!! CRAP, NOW I GOTTA GET ONE TO. THANKS!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## Wagner669

aafanatic said:


> Great family you've got going there My Skyhawk says "Hi". JY8069-88E


Titanium Skyhawk.... 
Very nice!

My JY0005-50E Skyhawk will send its greetings after syncing with th EUR (Frankfurt) tower


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Since I have no more Citizens to disclose, I'm going to show some Citizens I would like to buy if I had unlimited funds.

Watch collectors are a funny bunch. Look at the prices when new and the prices now. 19,000 yen becomes 137,000 yen, 48,000 yen becomes 18,589 yen.










Personally I think a LED watch is even cooler than a mechanical chronograph, but I very rarely hold a popular opinion!


----------



## Crankshaft

My Avion CA4210-24E on Archer-Canvas two piece strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz

The Mk1 ProMaster 
(Mk1 Strap from the Mk1)

Mk1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

@Wagner669 Beautiful Black Eagle Is the red strap from a Red Arrows?

My JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241 on JY0000-50E strap


----------



## SabreJet

New member here. Just got my "holy grail" watch that I had been eye balling ever since it came out in 2016. I understand it's was for the Japanese domestic market and never exported to the U.S.








A CC9016-01E Attesa. Not sure how long it was made. Perhaps just 2016. A/R Sapphire. It's listed at over $2300. I paid under $1.5K and it was supposedly used but I can find absolutely no signs of that. Book had never been opened either. Works perfectly.

I also have a F150, a Blue Angels Skyhawk and another blue angels watch. All quite heavy compared to this super light titanium watch. More pics later.

Sorry guys, I just can't get into the dive watches. There's too many out there and they all look alike.


----------



## behnam

Here is my skyhawk


----------



## Crankshaft

Old timer


----------



## Tiribos

SabreJet said:


> New member here. Just got my "holy grail" watch that I had been eye balling ever since it came out in 2016. I understand it's was for the Japanese domestic market and never exported to the U.S.
> View attachment 15664451
> 
> A CC9016-01E Attesa. Not sure how long it was made. Perhaps just 2016. A/R Sapphire. It's listed at over $2300. I paid under $1.5K and it was supposedly used but I can find absolutely no signs of that. Book had never been opened either. Works perfectly.
> 
> I also have a F150, a Blue Angels Skyhawk and another blue angels watch. All quite heavy compared to this super light titanium watch. More pics later.
> 
> Sorry guys, I just can't get into the dive watches. There's too many out there and they all look alike.


Beautiful watch & welcome !


----------



## Tiribos

BJ2127-16E


























Charging in progress


----------



## philskywalker

Finally found one!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

...


----------



## SabreJet

Other Citizen watches in my collection:
























These are kept on a southerly window sill and are always charged and ready to enjoy.


----------



## Griz1

Anybody read Japanese? Is this date of manufacture? What's the circled numbers? Sorry if this isn't the correct thread to post this.


----------



## Griz1

Tiribos said:


> BJ2127-16E
> 
> View attachment 15664741
> 
> View attachment 15664742
> 
> View attachment 15664743
> 
> 
> Charging in progress


I like it

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@SabreJet AWEsome Attesa Satellite Wave F900 Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing your collection with us. That F150 is a keeper

@philskywalker That new addition looks amazing You are an amazing watch hunter Is there a story behind this one?

Attesa F950 Moon Gold CC4004-66P


----------



## boy_wonder

philskywalker said:


> Finally found one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great, never seen one before. What's the model and year?


----------



## Wolfsatz

ShadowHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Silathedane

Latest member in my rotation.. 

Serial nr 9D1997, is this a 1999 or 2009 model..?


----------



## Tenchi

Griz1 said:


> Anybody read Japanese? Is this date of manufacture? What's the circled numbers? Sorry if this isn't the correct thread to post this.


It reads as "multimedia" in katakana. Is this for a watch? The large bold characters above it reads as "Yodobashi Camera"...


----------



## Tenchi

Tenchi said:


> It reads as "multimedia" in katakana. Is this for a watch? The large bold characters above it reads as "Yodobashi Camera"...


Ok, it seems that the store chain "Yodobashi Camera" has several branches named as Multimedia Stores (Multimedia Akiba, Multimedia Hakone, Multimedia Sendai, Multimedia Shinjuku, etc...)

The numbers below it are telephone numbers.


----------



## SabreJet

Tenchi said:


> Ok, it seems that the store chain "Yodobashi Camera" has several branches named as Multimedia Stores (Multimedia Akiba, Multimedia Hakone, Multimedia Sendai, Multimedia Shinjuku, etc...)
> 
> The numbers below it are telephone numbers.


Ok what's the date 2018-3-25?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenchi

SabreJet said:


> Ok what's the date 2018-3-25?


The field reads "o kaiage bi" which means "date of purchase".


----------



## SabreJet

Tenchi said:


> The field reads "o kaiage bi" which means "date of purchase".


Ok. thank you


----------



## aafanatic

This just in: Navihawk Satellite Wave GPS CC9030-51E


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> This just in: Navihawk Satellite Wave GPS CC9030-51E


I always did like that watch. I remember when it first came out and some of the early promotional videos. I'd snag one if I hadn't just bought my Attesa.


----------



## ante_up

This is my Nighthawk, which is my favourite pilot watch. Wife bought it for me for Christmas. Not much of a surprise as I basically screamed it from the damn rooftops.


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## Silathedane

Too much free time franken watch... 

Feels like "a not so bright but happy watch" .. ?

Got a "spare" citizen in a deal, and made this little gem..
Just having fun, until a better case appears..

Powered by a old cal 5510.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Birth year watch - Citizen Super Deluxe Date (Parawater) from 1966 on a Citizen beads of rice bracelet. Gold plated movement with 25 jewels. I've been regulating it a little at a time for a couple months now and over the past 7 days, it's gained 5 seconds total. Even if it settles in at twice that, I'll be very happy  It's a little small at just 35 mm, but aren't smaller vintage style watches back "in"? Anyway, I'll never get rid of this one.










And because I'm too lazy to open the caseback this morning, here's a picture of the free-sprung movement I stole from the Worthpoint website:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Sunbathing time! (It looks dark because of the bright spots and auto exposure.)


----------



## JamesJUK

Just bought my second Eco-Drive titanium watch - £150 in the sales.
Amazing value for money... 
















And here it is alongside a Seiko 5...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos That Attesa U680 is AWEsome! I love getting to see that Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Tiribos

Thank you aafanatic 🌚


----------



## BoomerSooner74




----------



## Griz1

Solar Array -










Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz

The Speedy...


----------



## aafanatic

@wysanz What a beauty! Thanks for sharing it with us

This just in: I finally got a F990. It's not as Ginormous as I feared, it wears smaller than the F900 Navihawk. Smaller, but taller

30th Anniversary Promasters Sky F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> @wysanz What a beauty! Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> This just in: I finally got a F990. It's not as Ginormous as I feared, it wears smaller than the F900 Navihawk. Smaller, but taller
> 
> 30th Anniversary Promasters Sky F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


That's gorgeous!! Well done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @wysanz What a beauty! Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> This just in: I finally got a F990. It's not as Ginormous as I feared, it wears smaller than the F900 Navihawk. Smaller, but taller
> 
> 30th Anniversary Promasters Sky F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


Impressive  
In my list when I can buy it, but it will probably be the classic version.


----------



## leadbelly2550

The stock strap is just ok, but it works great on a pretty endless variety of nato/zulu straps. I had looked hard at a Hamilton field watch with inferior water resistance and illumination, and that felt small. This doesn't maintain as much night visibility as a promaster dive watch, but it's pretty good.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @wysanz What a beauty! Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> This just in: I finally got a F990. It's not as Ginormous as I feared, it wears smaller than the F900 Navihawk. Smaller, but taller
> 
> 30th Anniversary Promasters Sky F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


Your first DLC watch, isn't it? Why did you opt for this instead of the CC7014-82E? How are you liking the dark appearance?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Not your everyday Citizen


----------



## Tenchi

CitizenPromaster said:


> Not your everyday Citizen
> 
> View attachment 15674632


I really really really like this!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tenchi said:


> I really really really like this!


Then I have good news, because you can buy it! ヤフオク! - シチズン CITIZEN デジタルタイマー 5RT-003 パ... (yahoo.co.jp)


----------



## cghorr01




----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> Not your everyday Citizen
> 
> View attachment 15674632


What would suit him best, a bracelet, a rubber, a canva .. ?? 🙃


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> What would suit him best, a bracelet, a rubber, a canva .. ?? 🙃


Chain, it's a pocket watch, obviously...


----------



## aafanatic

@kubr1ck Thanks for the encouragement F990 landed

@CitizenPromaster I got the CC7015 rather than the CC7014 on Kubr1cks's advice. Only after owning it did I realize that one of the slide rule bezels is white and the contrast brings layers and depth to the dial. Also, that orange and black minute hand!

Two nights in this 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Orange and black, hmmm where have I seen that before


----------



## aafanatic

I can't get this one to sync, but it keeps good time


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

philskywalker said:


> Finally found one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@philskywalker I couldn't even find a photo of one of these. Throw me a bone, or a model number?!?

Edit: Found it 
*CITIZEN AQUALAND BJ2167-03E*
and it's siblings 
*BJ2168-01E
BJ2169-08E*


----------



## PK73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

Just bought my 2016 F900 but this CB5894-50E has caught my eye. Looks similar to the AT4004-52E that's been around for ten years but has a redesigned face with updated lower subdial and SMT and alarm indicators.


----------



## rfortson

Wearing this vintage Bullhead today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

rfortson said:


> Wearing this vintage Bullhead today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Interesting buttons on top. I can see why you call it that. How old?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SabreJet

aafanatic said:


> @kubr1ck Thanks for the encouragement F990 landed
> 
> @CitizenPromaster I got the CC7015 rather than the CC7014 on Kubr1cks's advice. Only after owning it did I realize that one of the slide rule bezels is white and the contrast brings layers and depth to the dial. Also, that orange and black minute hand!
> 
> Two nights in this 30th Anniversary Sky CC7015-55E


You got some pretty heavy duty knobs sticking out of that. Not sure I care for it. But still a very nice watch indeed. Congrats.


----------



## lookatwrist

PK73 said:


> View attachment 15677448
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a beauty, what's the model if I may ask?


----------



## Rojote




----------



## PK73

lookatwrist said:


> This is a beauty, what's the model if I may ask?


Thanks ! It is the Citizen Promaster PMT56-2731

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

My Citizen NJ0090-13P
Automatic, saphire, titanium...


----------



## leadbelly2550

CitizenPromaster said:


> Not your everyday Citizen
> 
> View attachment 15674632


do you wear it with a bracelet or a strap?


----------



## 06ultraman

Griz1 said:


> Just bought my 2016 F900 but this CB5894-50E has caught my eye. Looks similar to the AT4004-52E that's been around for ten years but has a redesigned face with updated lower subdial and SMT and alarm indicators.


I think citizen has upped their finish and design in last 3 years or so. I just got ablue calendrier and stainless blue pcat that are gorgeous. I compare to tag and rolex in appearance. Not under a loupe tho. Value!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

leadbelly2550 said:


> do you wear it with a bracelet or a strap?





Tiribos said:


> What would suit him best, a bracelet, a rubber, a canva .. ?? 🙃





CitizenPromaster said:


> Chain, it's a pocket watch, obviously...


----------



## Z06Biker




----------



## Z06Biker

ZoKet said:


> My Citizen NJ0090-13P
> Automatic, saphire, titanium...


Wow, this is gorg. Is this a vintage model?


----------



## SteveO69




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk for Piloting Ships

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ismiv

Citizen infusion green dial


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## ZoKet

Z06Biker said:


> Wow, this is gorg. Is this a vintage model?


Ty, ty... No it is not vintage. You can still find this model from markets. (Citizen NJ0090-13P)






NJ0090-13P – Citizen Watch Europe







www.citizenwatch.eu













Amazon.com: Citizen Men's Analogue Mechanical Watch with Leather Strap NJ0090-13P : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Citizen Men's Analogue Mechanical Watch with Leather Strap NJ0090-13P and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@ismiv Great Infusion Those are really hard to find now

@SteveO69 I always love an Orca siting Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker




----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker That Solarzilla is amazing

@Wolfsatz That orange strap is poppin'

Out to sea with a PMV65-2241


----------



## SMP300M

Griz1 said:


> Anybody read Japanese? Is this date of manufacture? What's the circled numbers? Sorry if this isn't the correct thread to post this.


This watch was purchases from Yodobashi Camera, which is a large electronics chain store in Japan.









Yodobashi Camera - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The middle part that is circled is the name of particular Yodobashi store (Kinshicho) and phone number, probably where the watch was purchased.

The bottom part: purchases or sold on 2018/3/25. The warranty period is 1 year. This is likely warranty from the store itself.


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Triku

Two PMD56-2952 face to face.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Attesa F950 CC4004-66E "Shadow of the Moon"


----------



## bobusa

Looks nice. Any faster sync than F900?


----------



## aafanatic

bobusa said:


> Looks nice. Any faster sync than F900?


A little faster than the F900. The F950 is my favorite movement thus far, surpassing the F990

F990 CC7015-55E


----------



## bobusa

Good


----------



## 06ultraman

aafanatic said:


> A little faster than the F900. The F950 is my favorite movement thus far, surpassing the F990
> 
> F990 CC7015-55E


Good cz i have that exact piece. The new one is way expensive!


----------



## jil_sander

VO10-6611H
Love the vintage look!


----------



## Wolfsatz

The dial is busy as heck... but yet so very eligible to read the time

Signed Crown Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Signed Crown Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Wolfsatz said:


> The dial is busy as heck... but yet so very eligible to read the time


eligible or legible ;-)


----------



## aafanatic

jil_sander said:


> VO10-6611H
> Love the vintage look!
> View attachment 15695906


Is that a Citizen Alterna? That is really beautiful

GT-200 Signature NB0070-57E


----------



## philskywalker

#SailhawkSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa




----------



## jil_sander

aafanatic said:


> Is that a Citizen Alterna? That is really beautiful
> 
> GT-200 Signature NB0070-57E


Thanks! and yep it is an old Alterna.


----------



## aafanatic

@jil_sander That is a beautiful example of a rare watch (drool drool) 😋

I love this watch. I see a cross between a Breitling and an Omega but all Citizen CC9030-51E


----------



## JOHN J.

my brand new Kuroshio'64 Panawater Edition, arrived last night from Singapore
View attachment 15701129
View attachment 15701129


----------



## Ziptie

JOHN J. said:


> my brand new Kuroshio'64 Panawater Edition, arrived last night from Singapore
> View attachment 15701129
> View attachment 15701129


Gorgeous!


----------



## rfortson

Griz1 said:


> Interesting buttons on top. I can see why you call it that. How old?
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I believe it's from 1971.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

(Crossposted)

Because I am that nerd, here's my collection of the same watch in three different titanium cases. These are very much my most worn watch these days.

CB0171-11L Duratect TIC on brown leather
CB0171-97E Duratect MRK on bracelet 
CB0177-31E Duratect DLC on black synthetic

The straps are aftermarket, to fit my wrist better than the stock straps, the bracelet is original. The 97E bracelet model arrived today, it's great. The clasp isn't as awesome as a PMD56 line, as it doesn't have the ratcheting micro-adjust, but it fit me just fine with no links removed, on the middle adjustment hole.

You can tell which watch hasn't synced recently because it was in the mail.


















Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family
My write up of the CB017x family.


----------



## Stmck94

JOHN J. said:


> my brand new Kuroshio'64 Panawater Edition, arrived last night from Singapore
> View attachment 15701129
> View attachment 15701129


Neat


----------



## Sugman




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Really great photos guys!! Keep 'em coming 
@Ziptie I really appreciate you sharing your love of those CBs; that's what this forum is all about: Grown men gushing over what others see as "just a watch"


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> Really great photos guys!! Keep 'em coming
> @Ziptie I really appreciate you sharing your love of those CBs; that's what this forum is all about: Grown men gushing over what others see as "just a watch"


Thank you sir! You clearly understand.

Still looking forward to your collection family portrait, or any subset!


----------



## Griz1

Debating whether my CC9016-01E looks better with this -51E bracelet or the original dark shiny crocodile strap. Opinions?









Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SabreJet

Three different straps. Can't decide. 1st one is OEM croc. 2nd one is a Barton. 3rd is also genuine Citizen. Opinions? Or does the black satin titanium bracelet look better. Which one is dressier? Which one would you wear for everyday? thanks appreciate your opinions.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You shouldn't care about my opinion, since I only wear bracelets. That DLC bracelet would cost you hundreds of dollars to buy seperately, to not wear it seems wasteful, but if you don't like it, then by all means wear what you do like.


----------



## SabreJet

CitizenPromaster said:


> You shouldn't care about my opinion, since I only wear bracelets. That DLC bracelet would cost you hundreds of dollars to buy seperately, to not wear it seems wasteful, but if you don't like it, then by all means wear what you do like.


I have all four. Thought the glossy OEM was too dark. So I ordered the lighter more reddish one and the titanium bracelet (59-T01055) from Masters in Time. Both genuine Citizen products. However before they arrived I wore the Barton, which I liked. But, the satin black bracelet makes the watch look more modern and youthful compared to the reddish croc strap which looks dressier. Could be a generational thing too. Some older folks do prefer the croc straps while it seems most younger folks like the bracelet. The wife who was a bit of an artist and color coordinator says she prefers the darker OEM strap and the satin black bracelet. But leans more toward the bracelet. Tough call.

Anyone else? I value everyone's opinions.


----------



## Ziptie

Griz1 said:


> Debating whether my CC9016-01E looks better with this -51E bracelet or the original dark shiny crocodile strap. Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


My 2c, for a watch that technical, I prefer the bracelet. I'd save croc for something cleaner and dressier. Besides, that bracelet looks fantastic.


----------



## Mediocre

My old EcoDrives have been enjoying the window for about a week to charge up


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Griz1

Ziptie said:


> My 2c, for a watch that technical, I prefer the bracelet. I'd save croc for something cleaner and dressier. Besides, that bracelet looks fantastic.


With my meager retirement budget, I intended this to be an expensive dress watch. The pic of the watch online with the croc strap is what attracted me to it in the first place. Therefore the croc strap. But after receiving it, I felt the OEM croc was too dark and so are trying different straps and bracelet. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. True, but I could be wrong in my thinking and OEM is how I should leave it. They were careful in their strap selection when they designed the watch. Trying to achieve a balance of function, design and aesthetics. Attached again are mfd. pictures.

So, ok that's 4 for the bracelet. Including my son, an engineer out in California. Thanks for your input. I guess it depends on how it's worn. When it's worn. I guess a rule could be: If I only intend to wear this watch on special occasions, use the croc. And if more frequently or daily, then use the bracelet. Does that about sum up the consensus?

Also the age of the wearer. I'm 68 and retired. If I was 35 it would be a different ball game.

Again apologies if this is not the right place to post this. But new here and wasnt sure where.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SabreJet

CC9016-01E OEM pics

CC9016-51E is a different watch and comes with that bracelet. Notice differences in the face appearance.

I guess most of you would have chosen the -51E. But I preferred the -01E partially because of the strap. And putting a -51E bracelet on a -01E doesn't make it into one. But I think we'll just drop the subject. This indecisive 🤷‍♂️ grandpa has bothered you folks enough. Have a good day. 🌞

So for now, have reinstalled the OEM strap and put it on the window sill for a little sunshine and have gone back to my daily smartwatch.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

IMHO, the only way that lighter more reddish colored strap would work is with a case matching satin rose gold deployment clasp rather than the face matching black one which is more suited to darker straps.
























Makes it look quite dressy. Again, IMHO.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SabreJet

Griz1 said:


> IMHO, the only way that lighter more reddish colored strap would work is with a case matching satin rose gold deployment clasp rather than the face matching black one which is more suited to darker straps.
> 
> View attachment 15705250
> View attachment 15705251
> View attachment 15705252
> 
> 
> Makes it look quite dressy. Again, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I think polished would look better. Might as well dress it up.


----------



## aafanatic

Griz1 said:


> With my meager retirement budget, I intended this to be an expensive dress watch. The pic of the watch online with the croc strap is what attracted me to it in the first place. Therefore the croc strap. But after receiving it, I felt the OEM croc was too dark and so are trying different straps and bracelet. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. True, but I could be wrong in my thinking and OEM is how I should leave it. They were careful in their strap selection when they designed the watch. Trying to achieve a balance of function, design and aesthetics. Attached again are mfd. pictures.
> 
> So, ok that's 4 for the bracelet. Including my son, an engineer out in California. Thanks for your input. I guess it depends on how it's worn. When it's worn. I guess a rule could be: If I only intend to wear this watch on special occasions, use the croc. And if more frequently or daily, then use the bracelet. Does that about sum up the consensus?
> 
> Also the age of the wearer. I'm 68 and retired. If I was 35 it would be a different ball game.
> 
> Again apologies if this is not the right place to post this. But new here and wasnt sure where.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


@Griz1 This is a great place to share this, now we all have something to post about.

I love a good Croc, but I put my F900 on black titanium and haven't looked back (the micro adjust helps)



PS I'm 59 and I wear this:


----------



## Rojote




----------



## 06ultraman

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15705838


Gorgeous! Where are those!?


----------



## Griz1

Rojote - beautiful watch. I really like that bracelet!

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

3rd Gen Fugu.
Citizen NY0110-13E.


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> @Griz1 This is a great place to share this, now we all have something to post about.
> 
> I love a good Croc, but I put my F900 on black titanium and haven't looked back (the micro adjust helps)
> 
> 
> 
> PS I'm 59 and I wear this:


That satellite wave is gorgeous  
Don't know the model but the bottom pic


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> @Griz1 This is a great place to share this, now we all have something to post about.
> 
> I love a good Croc, but I put my F900 on black titanium and haven't looked back (the micro adjust helps)
> 
> 
> 
> PS I'm 59 and I wear this:


All of my gold cased autowinds have brown croc straps with gold deploys. So it holds that this CC9016-01E with it's brushed rose gold case would follow suit with a rich brown croc and matching deploy. Just looks good and balanced to me. I'm planning on having my initials engraved with a nice font on the deploy buckle.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

ProMaster Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rojote

06ultraman said:


> Gorgeous! Where are those!?


Thank you. You know, I grabbed this a week before Xmas on a whim. I have had 3 other people PM me asking where to get one. I bought this new off ebay so that is probably best place to keep an eye out. .


----------



## aafanatic

@Sugman Great photos of a great watch!
@Griz1 That sounds awesome! Crongrats
@Dxnnis "Oh, this ole thing? I just wear this when I don't care how I look" F950 Shadow of the Moon CC4004-66E and his sister Moon Gold CC4004-66P


----------



## SabreJet

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15705838


Model number? Is the bracelet stock?


----------



## Rojote

SabreJet said:


> Model number? Is the bracelet stock?


*AT8120-09E

No*


----------



## Griz1

Rojote said:


> *AT8120-09E
> 
> No*


Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Limited Edition AT World Time 43mm Watch AT8120-09E | eBay I see that comes with a strap. I agree with your choice of bracelet. Very nice.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivermudfrog

Citizen 200 metre Eco-drive diver .


----------



## Dxnnis

Have a nice weekend,
small but comfortable vintage and still a great timekeeper


----------



## PK73

Fugu for Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

Tastes change day to day. Today it's the F150.









Took the F900's OEM dark croc strap and put it on my round smartwatch. Looks alright actually, depending on face selected. The dark grey brushed clasp matches the case.


----------



## JD1077

Motorcityjoe said:


> Here are mine, minus the Seiko Tuna.


That Seiko Tuna is a thing of beauty.


----------



## JD1077

PK73 said:


> Fugu for Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking diver. Looks amazing on that nato.


----------



## philskywalker

#SkyhawkSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Sailhawk Saturday!  JR4046-03E


----------



## Griz1

flight ready









Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> Sailhawk Saturday!  JR4046-03E


Nice yacht timer. Curious how you would use that when sailing?









Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Promaster Solar Tech. The solar powered world before EcoDrive


----------



## Griz1

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15710033
> 
> Promaster Solar Tech. The solar powered world before EcoDrive


Nice. Year?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Orange anyone🤩


----------



## Rocket1991

Griz1 said:


> Nice. Year?
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


it was produced between from 1996/7 and later as eco drive till probably 2002. Eco drive become a brand name around same time (mid 90s).
This watch is from 1998.Working all these years!


----------



## Griz1

Rocket1991 said:


> it was produced between from 1996/7 and later as eco drive till probably 2002. Eco drive become a brand name around same time (mid 90s).
> This watch is from 1998.Working all these years!


Yep, that's a good one.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeti1964

My 4 citizens









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

Yeti1964 said:


> My 4 citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice. You keep yours in a box. I just keep mine on a southerly facing windowsill I call my "solar array".

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

I replaced the brushed satin rose gold deploy with a polished one. Looks much better and dressier IMO. Wife agrees. CC9016-01E. Camera makes strap appear much lighter and redder than it actually is. 22mm strap in a 21mm lug is a temporary faux pas.


----------



## Sergeant Major

A couple 30 year old titanium o es.
I placed them in the sun recently and they all fired up.


----------



## Yeti1964

Griz1 said:


> Nice. You keep yours in a box. I just keep mine on a southerly facing windowsill I call my "solar array".
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Keep box near window to keep charge.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Ziptie

SolarPower said:


>


Gorgeous. What model is it?


----------



## SolarPower

Ziptie said:


> Gorgeous. What model is it?


It's a HAQ AQ6020-53X


----------



## Griz1

SolarPower said:


> It's a HAQ AQ6020-53X


Mother of pearl? Caliber 0100? But it's not satellite or radio controlled? But supposedly uses higher quality materials and is considered more precise. The higher price reflects this. Essentially a Citizen Rolex. Please tell us more.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ziptie

Griz1 said:


> Mother of pearl? Caliber 0100? But it's not satellite or radio controlled? But supposedly uses higher quality materials and is considered more precise. The higher price reflects this. Essentially a Citizen Rolex. Please tell us more.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk











Introducing: The Citizen Eco-Drive Caliber 0100, The Most Accurate Wristwatch Ever Made


There's a new sheriff in town.




www.hodinkee.com













3 new Citizen Eco-Drive watches with the Caliber 0100: world's most precise watch -


Citizen releases three new watches with the Caliber 0100, the most highest precision at +/- 1 second Available in WG, and Ti cases.




deployant.com


----------



## Griz1

Ziptie said:


> Introducing: The Citizen Eco-Drive Caliber 0100, The Most Accurate Wristwatch Ever Made
> 
> 
> There's a new sheriff in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 new Citizen Eco-Drive watches with the Caliber 0100: world's most precise watch -
> 
> 
> Citizen releases three new watches with the Caliber 0100, the most highest precision at +/- 1 second Available in WG, and Ti cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deployant.com


Very fine timepiece Sir!


----------



## aafanatic

GPS Sky CC9030-51E


----------



## SolarPower

Griz1 said:


> Mother of pearl? Caliber 0100? But it's not satellite or radio controlled? But supposedly uses higher quality materials and is considered more precise. The higher price reflects this. Essentially a Citizen Rolex. Please tell us more.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


All I can say is here.
High Horology - Citizen 0100 if you open to take a look | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Griz1

SolarPower said:


> All I can say is here.
> High Horology - Citizen 0100 if you open to take a look | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


Excellent. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> GPS Sky CC9030-51E


Yes that's the watch that first turned me onto the satellite gps models. Still wouldnt mind one in my collection. The -51E apparently means bracelet.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

The beloved NY0040-25Y in yellow. Still I dont get it why it was such a short production (for german market I believe)






























Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@SolarPower That 0100 is on a whole other level "This limited edition has a mother-of-pearl dial evoking the limitless scope of time in the natural world "

@Griz1  Mine is actually the strap version CC9030-00E, but since I added the bracelet I refer to it as CC9030-51E, the bracelet version

Citizen GPS Sky CC9030-51E


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> @SolarPower That 0100 is on a whole other level "This limited edition has a mother-of-pearl dial evoking the limitless scope of time in the natural world "
> 
> @Griz1  Mine is actually the strap version CC9030-00E, but since I added the bracelet I refer to it as CC9030-51E, the bracelet version
> 
> Citizen GPS Sky CC9030-51E


I used to really want one of those after getting my BA Skyhawk. But then I saw the Attesa . . .

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## aafanatic

@Sugman Another great photo of another great watch

This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


----------



## Sugman

aafanatic said:


> @Sugman Another great photo of another great watch
> 
> This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


Thank you, much!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @Sugman Another great photo of another great watch
> 
> This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


If I didn't know better I would think the dial is blue! AR coating?


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> @Sugman Another great photo of another great watch
> 
> This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


So what are you? A dealer or something? Pawn shop?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Haha he wishes. He is buying these from Japan with his hard-earned money. And some unscrupulous folks on WUS are encouraging him! 😈

All hail aafanatic, for he has completed the JDM Skyhawk Trinity!


----------



## yonibliss

CITIZEN CHRONO MASTER 5240 AUTO DAY DATE 1967 ON ORIGINAL BRACELET.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

New acquisition










CB5894-50E/E660

Pfizer dose 1 c/w.


----------



## aafanatic

@Griz1 as CitizenPromaster pointed out, I just buy a lot I have about 25 Citizen 7 Attesa, 7 Signature, and 14 Promaster.

30th Anniversary GPS Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc

Lepdiggums said:


> Orange anyone🤩
> View attachment 15710086


Hello, curious, where did you get that top band, the integrated/type on the eco drive? Thanks.


----------



## Lepdiggums

chrisnortonsiroc said:


> Hello, curious, where did you get that top band, the integrated/type on the eco drive? Thanks.


Hey chrisnortonsiroc, the citizen eco-drive bn0071-06e is on its original strap, if you need a replacement, they are on ebay every now and then😊👍


----------



## EcuadorCollector

One of my favorites, the Spyder!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S

BN0150


----------



## Griz1

EcuadorCollector said:


> One of my favorites, the Spyder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


67-9119? I do like a good autowind.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jil_sander

I wish I could find the original bracelet!


----------



## Griz1

jil_sander said:


> I wish I could find the original bracelet!
> View attachment 15725957


What's the model number?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jil_sander

Griz1 said:


> What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


0510-k16016
It's a part of the Alterna series.


----------



## Garcia242

Ah sadly I lost my 3rd Gen Citizen Skyhawk. Really loved that watch. Might start looking for a replacement soon.


----------



## Griz1

jil_sander said:


> 0510-k16016
> It's a part of the Alterna series.


Here is an OEM bracelet for your watch > Citizen Eco-Drive Original BN0150-28E 20mm Stainless Steel Watch Band BN0151-09L | eBay

If too pricey then this might be acceptable and similar to original > Citizen Stainless Steel Metal Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Strap Push Button Clasp #5015

Here is another > 20mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET Fit Citizen blue dial NY0040-17L | eBay

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile

Ray Mears









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Garcia242 said:


> Ah sadly I lost my 3rd Gen Citizen Skyhawk. Really loved that watch. Might start looking for a replacement soon.


What do you mean "lost"? Has it died? Was it stolen? Which Gen 3 Skyhawk are we mourning? Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## Snaggletooth

Rile said:


> Ray Mears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Ditto.


----------



## Garcia242

aafanatic said:


> What do you mean "lost"? Has it died? Was it stolen? Which Gen 3 Skyhawk are we mourning? Inquiring minds need to know


Well that's a good question. I'm not exactly sure. I haven't been able to find it in about a year. Give or take a few months. I seriously doubt I left it somewhere because I am not in the habit of taking my watches off when I'm outside the house. But I DO have a 2yr old. So it could be anywhere. I keep hoping to find it deep in the couch cushions or in the sub-woofer. But so far, no joy. 
It was a JY0000-02E: (stock photo)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jil_sander

Griz1 said:


> Here is an OEM bracelet for your watch > Citizen Eco-Drive Original BN0150-28E 20mm Stainless Steel Watch Band BN0151-09L | eBay
> 
> If too pricey then this might be acceptable and similar to original > Citizen Stainless Steel Metal Bracelet Replacement Watch Band Strap Push Button Clasp #5015
> 
> Here is another > 20mm CURVED STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER BRACELET Fit Citizen blue dial NY0040-17L | eBay
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions.
Will definitely check them out!


----------



## 06ultraman

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those new divers are sharp!


----------



## Griz1

jil_sander said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> Will definitely check them out!


This is $20 and ships free from Alabama > Oyster watch band With Curved End Links Polished or Brushed center 18mm or 20mm | eBay You'd have it in a week. It tapers down a little at the clasp so you have to decide if that's ok or not.


----------



## Slin77

Citizen Cosmotron 5800....43.200 bph


----------



## yonibliss

Im thinking of letting it go- CITIZEN CHRONO MASTER 5240 AUTO DAY DATE 1967 ON ORIGINAL BRACELET.


----------



## aafanatic

Garcia242 said:


> I DO have a 2yr old. So it could be anywhere.


LMAO
That makes SO much more sense. The awesome thing is, that when it does turn up it will still be working


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

@Sugman Great photo of a great watch

This just in: Limited Skyhawk #350-999 JY0006-06E


----------



## Sugman

Thanks, @aafanatic. I stole this strap off my Damasko. It's hard to show it in a pic, but the blue stitching on the strap works pretty well with the blue bezel. It shows a little better, here.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @Sugman Great photo of a great watch
> 
> This just in: Limited Skyhawk #350-999 JY0006-06E


I think it's time for a family photo, ALL your Skyhawks (when the Blue Angels gets back)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

CitizenPromaster said:


> I think it's time for a family photo, ALL your Skyhawks (when the Blue Angels gets back)


I keep saying this.


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Sugman Great photo of a great watch
> 
> This just in: Limited Skyhawk #350-999 JY0006-06E


Can we have a pic with all your curent versions with this bezel together ? 👀


----------



## kenls

jil_sander said:


> I wish I could find the original bracelet!
> View attachment 15725957


Here are some other suggestions from Mastersintime

and a few "similar" looking items in Watchgecko's SALE.


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey chrisnortonsiroc, the citizen eco-drive bn0071-06e is on its original strap, if you need a replacement, they are on ebay every now and then😊👍


Great thanks much.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RynoRex82

Nighthawk BA now on C&B Navy/Harvest Chevron strap.


----------



## mcpackey

The details are amazing for me (sadly the photo cannot catch this :/ )


----------



## Griz1

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 15735513
> View attachment 15735514
> 
> Nighthawk BA now on C&B Navy/Harvest Chevron strap.


Looks like a better match than many. 

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yeti1964

Blue Saturday









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@philskywalker Oh no you didn't! I can't believe that you got the green one as well! You are amazing


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Group photo? Great idea. 
From left to right: PMV65-2241(on rubber) , PMV65-2241, JY0000-53E, PMV65-2242(Black Eagle), JY0006-06E.


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Group photo? Great idea.
> From left to right: PMV65-2241(on rubber) , PMV65-2241, JY0000-53E, PMV65-2242(Black Eagle), JY0006-06E.


Yeaah ! that give a big pleasure to see 😃


----------



## Snaggletooth

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Group photo? Great idea.
> From left to right: PMV65-2241(on rubber) , PMV65-2241, JY0000-53E, PMV65-2242(Black Eagle), JY0006-06E.


Loving those second hands 🤗


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Snaggletooth said:


> Loving those second hands 🤗


And he actually syncs his RC watches by hand ;-)


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Group photo? Great idea.
> From left to right: PMV65-2241(on rubber) , PMV65-2241, JY0000-53E, PMV65-2242(Black Eagle), JY0006-06E.


So am I correct in assuming there is also a PMV65-2261 Blue Angels version that will make an appearance at a later time?


----------



## Griz1

Unless you know what the differences are, I'd say two are the same.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Griz1 said:


> Unless you know what the differences are, I'd say two are the same.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Let's just be happy he doesn't have a JY0020-64E (EU model) to go with his JY0000-53E (USA model)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Griz1

Croc strap with aftermarket deployment clasp. Can't decide between single fold or double. Single seems a bit more comfortable but the double opens up more. Your preference and why?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Griz1

Griz1 said:


> Croc strap with aftermarket deployment clasp. Can't decide between single fold or double. Single seems a bit more comfortable but the double opens up more. Your preference and why?


Most professional watch reviewers don't like them: I'm Finally Saying Something About Deplorable Watch Strap Deployant Clasps | aBlogtoWatch 
Regardless, in my opinion, depending on the watch, a nicely polished deploy can often enhance the overall appearance. And since comfort is also a factor, my nod is toward the single fold. Granted the overall opening may be smaller but since I have smaller asian size hands and wrist that's not a problem.

Note: my CC9016-01E comes with a black titanium single fold. I swapped for one of polished rose gold that matches the case and face accents and just looks better IMO. Definitely something I would wear to church and special occasions.

Forgive me if this posting doesn't belong here. Most of you prefer metal bracelets or nato straps. And I think I answered my own question. Probably should just delete this.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 Unfortunately my PMV65-2261 is at Hurley Roberts and they take tree months to change a battery


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 Unfortunately my PMV65-2261 is at Hurley Roberts and they take tree months to change a battery


3 months, good lord!! You didn't want to try to crack her open yourself and change that battery? Beautiful watch by the way, I would think there would not be too many of those around the US these days.


----------



## Griz1

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15737826
> 
> View attachment 15737830


Nice. Is that single fold deploy factory? Or aftermarket?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Griz1 said:


> Nice. Is that single fold deploy factory? Or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a Bonetto Cinturini 300D strap with deployant buckle. (Bonetto Cinturini 20mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 300D | Amazon.com)


----------



## cghorr01

sky21 said:


> 3 months, good lord!! You didn't want to try to crack her open yourself and change that battery? Beautiful watch by the way, I would think there would not be too many of those around the US these days.


There are a few lurking...
Isn't that right @aafanatic?









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## sky21

cghorr01 said:


> There are a few lurking...
> Isn't that right @aafanatic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


His is similar to yours except his is titanium, with a fit adjuster clasp, a sapphire crystal, and made in Japan. Yours is I believe model JY0040-59L and his is PMV65-2261. His was a Japan only release.


----------



## Griz1

Sugman said:


> Thanks. It's a Bonetto Cinturini 300D strap with deployant buckle. (Bonetto Cinturini 20mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 300D | Amazon.com)


Nice!

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Griz1

sky21 said:


> His is similar to yours except his is titanium, with a fit adjuster clasp, a sapphire crystal, and made in Japan. Yours is I believe model JY0040-59L and his is PMV65-2261. His was a Japan only release.


Weight? Mine is not titanium and one of my heaviest.









Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

sky21 said:


> His is similar to yours except his is titanium, with a fit adjuster clasp, a sapphire crystal, and made in Japan. Yours is I believe model JY0040-59L and his is PMV65-2261. His was a Japan only release.


Yeah I didn't notice it was the titanium variant. I passed on one before I got mine and have kicked myself ever since. Definitely a rare bird.

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Griz1

cghorr01 said:


> Yeah I didn't notice it was the titanium variant. I passed on one before I got mine and have kicked myself ever since. Definitely a rare bird.
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


Yes but I'm curious what it weighs? Perhaps he could put it on a postal scale?

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21

Griz1 said:


> Yes but I'm curious what it weighs? Perhaps he could put it on a postal scale?
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I haven't been able to find anything about the exact weight of the Blue Angels 2261 version. I did find a website overseas selling the very similar all titanium PMV65-2241 that lists a weight of 126 grams with all the bracelet links attached. Which I think is pretty heavy for a titanium watch but probably about 50-75 grams lighter than the same watch would be in all stainless steel.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> I haven't been able to find anything about the exact weight of the Blue Angels 2261 version. I did find a website overseas selling the very similar all titanium PMV65-2241 that lists a weight of 126 grams with all the bracelet links attached. Which I think is pretty heavy for a titanium watch but probably about 50-75 grams lighter than the same watch would be in all stainless steel.


The PMV65-2241 and 2242 (15.6 mm high) are indeed 126 grams, but the PMV65-2261 (16.1 mm high) is actually 127 grams. Those Skyhawks are quite chunky, and thus slightly heavier than the other Citizen titanium pilot watches of that era - you know the ones that I have - which come in at around 112 grams at around 14 mm high.
A stainless steel Skyhawk, for example the JY0020-64E, is 197.2 grams.


----------



## sky21

CitizenPromaster said:


> The PMV65-2241 and 2242 (15.6 mm high) are indeed 126 grams, but the PMV65-2261 (16.1 mm high) is actually 127 grams. Those Skyhawks are quite chunky, and thus slightly heavier than the other Citizen titanium pilot watches of that era - you know the ones that I have - which come in at around 112 grams at around 14 mm high.


Wow, 16 mm is really chunky!! That thing would be a tank in stainless steel, probably over 200 grams on the bracelet.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15739364
> 
> View attachment 15739366


I'm often tempted by one of these but I've never bitten...


----------



## Sugman

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm often tempted by one of these but I've never bitten...


Recommended. I thought it would be a little busy, but it's actually really easy to tell the time. I can see the lume throughout the night. The bracelet is pretty nice. The slide rule numbers are way too small for my eyes, and the "GMT" scale is a little hard to read at times. The way the indices are applied give it a little bit of a higher-end look. The lugs are pretty dang short which helps with the way it fits my wrist. I'm really pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## Griz1

My SS BA Skyhawk weighs in at 188.6 grams. While my titanium F900 CC9016-01E is only 66 grams. Big difference!

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Griz1

I understand that many of the watches for the Japanese and Asian domestic markets are smaller than those exported to the rest of the world. That seems to be true with my CC9016-01E. The strap is smaller too.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dante80




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## aafanatic

@Dante80 WOW! That is a really beautiful limited edition CB3016-51Z Titanium MRK & DLC, radio Controlled, really nice fit and finish

I bought the Titanium MRK/DLC bracelet from the CC9025-51E and put it on my steel CC9030-51E. What do you think?



I actually did this because I an thinking of getting a CC9023-13X (Titanium rose gold and brown on Croc strap) and mounting it on this black bracelet


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> CB3016-51Z Titanium MRK & DLC,


Now don't you go spreading fake news aafanatic! It's TIC & DLC 

Steel plus MRK + DLC? Blasphemy!


----------



## mcpackey

Citizen Pilot


----------



## cghorr01

Most recent acquisition, from a fellow forum member. Really enjoying this so far, especially the strap.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> @Dante80 WOW! That is a really beautiful limited edition CB3016-51Z Titanium MRK & DLC, radio Controlled, really nice fit and finish
> 
> I bought the Titanium MRK/DLC bracelet from the CC9025-51E and put it on my steel CC9030-51E. Whjat do you think? I actually did this because I an thinking of getting a CC9023-13X (Titanium rose gold and brown on Croc strap)


Your CC9030-51E with it's black face looks alright with that black titanium bracelet. However I wouldn't put it on that brown faced CC9023-13X your thinking of getting.









That watch has a gold case (not rose gold). You may feel your black titanium bracelet looks ok with that watch but doesn't really match. Up to you. You seem to want to put a bracelet on everything. But I'd toss that around a bit and look at some alternatives. A gold bracelet would look good too. The OEM strap looks ok too IMO. You might leave it . . or not.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk

[]


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Yeah it is Duratect GOLD: プロフェッショナルスポーツウオッチとしての高い性能に加え、「想像力」という価値を提案するブランド　『シチズン プロマスター』から、陸・海・空を制覇する３つのプロフェッショナルモデルを発表 ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


----------



## aafanatic

CitizenPromaster said:


> Now don't you go spreading fake news aafanatic! It's TIC & DLC
> 
> Steel plus MRK + DLC? Blasphemy!


Hi, Cit Pro, I am unclear which MRK you are referring to: Dante80's Attesa? Or the Black Titanium bracelet that I got for my CC9030?
Oh, snap! You are right, Dante80's Attesa is Duratect TIC + DLC


----------



## Griz1

This would also look good with that watch: 21mm - Amazon.com: StrapsCo Stainless Steel Beads of Rice Watch Bracelet Band Strap - Choose Your Color - 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 24mm: Watches

It might look good. But I agree a steel band with a titanium watch is considered a faux pas. Personally I dont care. If it looks good and your happy with it, wear it. But you might see if you can find a gold titanium band. Don't know if Mastersintime lists one or not.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Dante80 said:


>


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Teeuu

Date's wrong but the photo's fresh


----------



## Ziptie

Dante80 said:


>


So good. What's the diameter? I'm seeing different numbers online. Wrist circumference of the bracelet? Micro-adjust clasp?

I had a CB1070 but it wore a bit small...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Dante80

Thanks for the kind words guys..C:



Ziptie said:


> So good. What's the diameter? I'm seeing different numbers online. Wrist circumference of the bracelet? Micro-adjust clasp?
> 
> I had a CB1070 but it wore a bit small...


Diameter excluding the guards/crown is around 40mm (I get 39.85). Dial diameter is 34mm. Lug to lug is 45mm, 47mm with the first center link slightly protruding outwards. Depth is 9.2mm.
Weight on the wrist is 80gr. My wrist is 7.5''/19cm. The bracelet features a push and drag microadjustment system in the clasp, giving you a precise budget of 4-5mm or so.
Had to remove 5 links to fit my wrist (so it would fit very large wrists if needed), and the bracelet does not have half-length links. Lastly, due to the DLC black bezel and the way the dial is designed, this wears a little bigger on the wrist than the specs would suggest.


----------



## eyewannaknow

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15739503


That is an awesome pic!! Thumbs up!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Ziptie

Dante80 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys..C:
> 
> Diameter excluding the guards/crown is around 40mm (I get 39.85). Dial diameter is 34mm. Lug to lug is 45mm, 47mm with the first center link slightly protruding outwards. Depth is 9.2mm.
> Weight on the wrist is 80gr. My wrist is 7.5''/19cm. The bracelet features a push and drag microadjustment system in the clasp, giving you a precise budget of 4-5mm or so.
> Had to remove 5 links to fit my wrist (so it would fit very large wrists if needed), and the bracelet does not have half-length links. Lastly, due to the DLC black bezel and the way the dial is designed, this wears a little bigger on the wrist than the specs would suggest.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

I have a story that this watch is not important because it is not rare, not titanium, not sapphire, not JDM, and most of all, not expensive! But, I still like it

Bog standard Skyhawk: JY8051-59E


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> I have a story that this watch is not important because it is not rare, not titanium, not sapphire, not JDM, and most of all, not expensive! But, I still like it
> 
> Bog standard Skyhawk: JY8051-59E


Why do you always show your watches at oblique angles on an orange tatooed arm? Would be far more interested if we could actually see it.

Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Griz1 said:


> Why do you always show your watches at oblique angles on an orange tatooed arm? Would be far more interested if we could actually see it.
> 
> Sent from my S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Just a shot in the dark here, but I'm going to guess that changing the angle is easier than changing the arm. ;-)


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> I have a story that this watch is not important because it is not rare, not titanium, not sapphire, not JDM, and most of all, not expensive! But, I still like it
> 
> Bog standard Skyhawk: JY8051-59E


Love how this angle reveals a lot about the shape of the case and the bracelet. (Honestly I can't tell the faces of any of citizen's ana-digi pilot watches apart.)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Griz1 Sorry Griz, I guess my photos are more for me than for you I purposely over expose and over saturate my photos. The angle sometimes is to get the crystal to refract light or the brushed case metal to be high lighted. Most of us know what the watch is at a glance and do not need another "mug shot" to confirm it Besides, I always put the model number for the curious.

@Ziptie Thanks for having my back on this one My photos help me to appreciate my watches. Like this SST, I had no idea the "Instrument panel" had a beautiful, sharp bevel until looking at last nights photos.

JW0010-52E


----------



## Ziptie

OT
@aafanatic ; That frame you use, presumably a filter, is reminiscent of the images you get with a Holga camera. A good friend of mine wrote the Holga book and famously used a rectangular cut out like that as her signature crop look for decades.









Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition: Bates, Michelle: 8601300165882: Amazon.com: Books


Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition [Bates, Michelle] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition



www.amazon.com


----------



## Watchout63

My 1st and only Citizen. Now I want the auto fugu version.


----------



## aafanatic

Ziptie said:


> OT
> @aafanatic ; That frame you use, presumably a filter, is reminiscent of the images you get with a Holga camera. A good friend of mine wrote the Holga book and famously used a rectangular cut out like that as her signature crop look for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition: Bates, Michelle: 8601300165882: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition [Bates, Michelle] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Plastic Cameras: Toying with Creativity, Second Edition
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


@Ziptie Wow! Now you're talkin' I started with a twin lens reflex back in the 70's. I think the format was 2 1/4" square. One of the fun things about digital cameras on the phone is the preciousness of film developing and printing has been removed. I don't need to be careful of each shot. I really like to push the sensors to their limit, and I am always experimenting. I am not a pro, just an amateur hobbyist who shoots wrist shots of watches that I own. I have 250 Gb of watch photos. There are much better photographers on this forum, but I have a lot of fun

Here's a photo from ten years ago when I first started wrist shots


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @Ziptie Wow! Now you're talkin' I started with a twin lens reflex back in the 70's. I think the format was 2 1/4" square. One of the fun things about digital cameras on the phone is the preciousness of film developing and printing has been removed. I don't need to be careful of each shot. I really like to push the sensors to their limit, and I am always experimenting. I am not a pro, just an amateur hobbyist who shoots wrist shots of watches that I own. I have 250 Gb of watch photos. There are much better photographers on this forum, but I have a lot of fun
> 
> Here's a photo from ten years ago when I first started wrist shots
> View attachment 15746077


That is a great photo of a great watch!! Question is, do you still have the watch??


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 LMAO! I almost drop my coffee Unlike CitizenPromaster, I don't seem to be able to hold on to anything for more than a couple of years. But I can buy the same watch over again after having sold it twice

My GTS-300 got it's name because it reminded me of my old Seiko MM-300 in weight, wrist presence, and quality.



Seiko MM-300 SLA-021 Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 LMAO! I almost drop my coffee Unlike CitizenPromaster, I don't seem to be able to hold to anything for more than a couple of years. But I can buy the same watch over again after having sold it twice
> 
> My GTS-300 got it's name because it reminded me of my old Seiko MM-300 in weight, wrist presence, and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko MM-300 SLA-021 Gone, but not forgotten.


So a serial flipper for life, no keepers in your collection at all??


----------



## Triton9




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 I have a couple that I probably won't sell, but only one that I CAN'T sell; Signature Titanium Moonphase Flyback Chronograph that my wife helpped me get for our wedding

AV3013-54E


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 I have a couple that I probably won't sell, but only one that I CAN'T sell; Signature Titanium Moonphase Flyback Chronograph that my wife helpped me get for our wedding
> 
> AV3013-54E


Well that's certainly a good reason to keep that one!! I still have my wedding watch and will never sell it either.


----------



## Griz1

aafanatic said:


> @Griz1 Sorry Griz, I guess my photos are more for me than for you I purposely over expose and over saturate my photos. The angle sometimes is to get the crystal to refract light or the brushed case metal to be high lighted. Most of us know what the watch is at a glance and do not need another "mug shot" to confirm it Besides, I always put the model number for the curious.
> 
> @Ziptie Thanks for having my back on this one My photos help me to appreciate my watches. Like this SST, I had no idea the "Instrument panel" had a beautiful, sharp bevel until looking at last nights photos.
> 
> JW0010-52E


Nah, I guess I don't belong here. Wasn't expecting artsy photos in a "show us your citizen" thread. I want to see the watch not some orange tatooed arm. Unsubscribed.


----------



## Ziptie

Griz1 said:


> Unsubscribed.


Seems best for everyone involved.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Haha I remember when I was flabbergasted by your photos @aafanatic, but I've since come to know you as a very friendly and kind person and I've come to appreciate your photos, not only as an extension of your character, but as a new way to look at watches. Don't let Griz1 discourage you, buddy.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## fish70




----------



## Hermetic

Just picked this one up, it has the original booklets, cases, and sales receipt.


----------



## mykedude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermetic

mykedude said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Man I like the hell out of that!


----------



## Griz1

Hermetic said:


> Just picked this one up, it has the original booklets, cases, and sales receipt.
> 
> View attachment 15753022


That's a beauty and a classic and I want one. Model #?


----------



## johncomer




----------



## Hermetic

Griz1 said:


> That's a beauty and a classic and I want one. Model #?


Thanks!

Numbers are below:
AG0132-08A
6355-G31191


----------



## Griz1

...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpackerguy

Picked these up in the last 30 days.


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*


----------



## aafanatic

@jhdscript Lovin' that JY0010-50E or is that the Euro model with the sapphire crystal? JY0080- Have you had it long? Are you the original owner?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @jhdscript Lovin' that JY0010-50E or is that the Euro model with the sapphire crystal? JY0080- Have you had it long? Are you the original owner?


Click on the link in his post, he wrote an article especially for you ;-)


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Maddog1970

My latest.....CC3067-88e

Really should stay off Japanese websites during the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## mykedude

Hermetic said:


> Man I like the hell out of that!


Thanks! It's the Citizen AN3620-51E. Picked it up a few years ago for $75 new! Just looked, Joma currently has it for $85.


----------



## Hermetic

mrpackerguy said:


> Picked these up in the last 30 days.
> View attachment 15754035
> View attachment 15754036


I just picked up the Corso as well!


----------



## Hermetic

mykedude said:


> Thanks! It's the Citizen AN3620-51E. Picked it up a few years ago for $75 new! Just looked, Joma currently has it for $85.


Damnit. Lol


----------



## Tiribos

ACT I

CC7014-82E


----------



## Tiribos

ACT II

CC7015-55E



































F990


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Tiribos I'm a little disappointed that there is no ACT III ;-)

















CC7015-63E


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos WOW You amaze me! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the CC7014 vs the CC7015! I love my CC7015, but that CC7014 looks AWEsome!!
I think that CC7015-63E is about $2K!


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> @Tiribos I'm a little disappointed that there is no ACT III ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15757970
> 
> View attachment 15757972
> 
> CC7015-63E


Send me 0.8k USD/ € at your choice and I would do an ACT III with great pleasure ;-)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Tiribos You want me to pay 50%? Maybe you can do a timeshare with @aafanatic ;-)


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos WOW You amaze me! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the CC7014 vs the CC7015! I love my CC7015, but that CC7014 looks AWEsome!!
> I think that CC7015-63E is about $2K!


The CC7014 was my first and only choice especially because I really like its all black dial but the Titanium Black / Brown of the CC7O15 is superb and the minute hand is original + the limited serial number. Here I did not resist ...

On the first GPS search the CC7015 took about a minute longer than the CC014.
So I did a second search and there it took about 5 seconds more.
On the third search, they took exactly the same time.
I made videos of this if you are interested.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy




----------



## Hermetic

Siddy said:


> View attachment 15758706


Ooohhh, what's the info on this one. Very very nice!


----------



## Siddy

Hermetic said:


> Ooohhh, what's the info on this one. Very very nice!


I've only had this one for a couple days or so, model number: NJ2180, there's a bracelet and a leather strap version, plus a black and blue dial version also.

It's pretty nice, really lightweight due to it being titanium. I will need more time to know if it's a keeper, but I'm pretty happy with is so far.


----------



## hi_bri

Here's my favorite vintage Citizen:

Crystron 4-4212461-Y Diver from the 80's:









This was the first one I acquired with a faded bezel, but I liked it so much I needed to get something closer to the original...









There just something about the navy dial and metallic blue bezel with subtle gold accents that just hits all the marks on the design and colors for me.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Griz1

hi_bri said:


> Here's my favorite vintage Citizen:
> 
> Crystron 4-4212461-Y Diver from the 80's:
> View attachment 15761890
> 
> 
> This was the first one I acquired with a faded bezel, but I liked it so much I needed to get something closer to the original...
> View attachment 15761895
> 
> 
> There just something about the navy dial and metallic blue bezel with subtle gold accents that just hits all the marks on the design and colors for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


Not into dive watches but I do like that color combo. Looks good.

I  my Attesa!


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey WOW! What a great photo of a great watch That NB0070-57E looks amazing, and on it's original bracelet too

Here's my BM8334-52E J-Class (The original vacation watch) faux wood plank dial for the yachting set


----------



## cubdog




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Thyme.

extski said:


> View attachment 15736016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been browsing for one of these, that's the best dial I've seen of this model
Very nice
Though I'd have a metal bracelet.


----------



## Subafan

My bull


----------



## Griz1

jkpa said:


> View attachment 15763946


I like that. Nice watch.

I  my Attesa!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Rocket1991

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Griz1

Wolfsatz said:


> SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


You need a nato strap with an orange stripe > ZULUDIVER Marine Nationale NATO Watch Strap

I  my Attesa!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Griz1 said:


> You need a nato strap with an orange stripe > ZULUDIVER Marine Nationale NATO Watch Strap
> 
> I  my Attesa!


Nah, I guess I don't belong here. Wasn't expecting artsy strap advice in a "show us your citizen" thread. I want to see the watch not some orange striped NATO. Unsubscribed.

Sorry Griz1, just yanking your chain 🤭


----------



## Slin77




----------



## EcuadorCollector

Two of my b/w beauties!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector

Another beauty!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector

Some more!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Griz1 said:


> You need a nato strap with an orange stripe > ZULUDIVER Marine Nationale NATO Watch Strap
> 
> I  my Attesa!


Been there, done that.. have the T Shirt.

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Need more Orange in your life? .. ok then!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

How about a la Rubber Ducky Orange.. 
SkyHawk TX Rubber by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but wait.. you say... more orange makes you happier!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

What other color do you think I may need?


----------



## Griz1

Wolfsatz said:


> SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The first one with the thin orange stripe looks good. I would wear that. It's far more aesthetically pleasing and balances the look of the timepiece.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Griz1 said:


> The first one with the thin orange stripe looks good. I would wear that. It's far more aesthetically pleasing and balances the look of the timepiece.


You are right.. however the one I really like wearing... for the construction and feel of it.. is the all green one. That strap is just sublime. If I can find that one with a strip would be PURFECT!

All the other one with the orange stripes are decent, but nowhere the quality of the green one.


----------



## mark2828

My two currently


----------



## Slin77




----------



## JamesJUK

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15769723


Great looking watch - looks a bit like a Glycine Combat Sub!


----------



## JamesJUK

Two of my favourites.
Made of titanium, ISO certified, solar powered, amazing lume, under £500.
What's not to like?


----------



## Griz1




----------



## Griz1




----------



## Griz1

mark2828 said:


> My two currently
> View attachment 15769353
> View attachment 15769355


I do like that Red Arrows! Saw them perform whilst stationed at Lakenheath in the '70's.

I  my Attesa!


----------



## Slin77

JamesJUK said:


> Great looking watch - looks a bit like a Glycine Combat Sub!


Thank you  

Another picture


----------



## Robert Bays

Got this beauty yesterday. Love the old style pale yellow numerals and the green dial on black case. Got it for a steal too, was an unwanted work anniversary present.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JamesJUK

Robert Bays said:


> Got this beauty yesterday. Love the old style pale yellow numerals and the green dial on black case. Got it for a steal too, was an unwanted work anniversary present.
> 
> View attachment 15770748


Wow - what a beauty! 
what is the reference number / name of the watcH please?


----------



## Griz1

You guys collect timepieces like I do radio control model aircraft, computer gear and clocks. "Hangar" and basement are full. Got it all over the house. Surprised I'm still married. But a man's got to have a hobby! . . 

I  my Attesa!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Maddog1970

GPS Land for today


----------



## Ziptie

Maddog1970 said:


> GPS Land for today
> 
> View attachment 15771626


Every time I think about that model I can't get over how much the crown and pushes protrude. Perhaps I should become left-handed, as that seems to have solved it for you.


----------



## Griz1

Ziptie said:


> Every time I think about that model I can't get over how much the crown and pushes protrude. Perhaps I should become left-handed, as that seems to have solved it for you.


Yes big crowns and buttons remind me too much of an Invicta.

I  my Attesa!


----------



## nastang87xx

Wanted a not too expensive white dial auto for every day wear. Citizen ended up fitting the bill.


----------



## EcuadorCollector

Just arrived!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx

Speaking of Citizen, does anyone have real life pics of a Brycen Titanium in blue dial?


----------



## Slin77




----------



## aafanatic

@nastang87xx Welcome to the forum That white auto is a beauty

@Ziptie I bet that crown is fun and easy to use and blends right in after a while. I have a couple with "big crowns" that my eyes have adjusted to

Just to put it in perspective


----------



## Ziptie

nastang87xx said:


> Speaking of Citizen, does anyone have real life pics of a Brycen Titanium in blue dial?


Which model? Citizen has unhelpfully given entire ranges of not-similar watches the same family name. There are many watch is referred to as Brycen. :-(


----------



## nastang87xx

Ziptie said:


> Which model? Citizen has unhelpfully given entire ranges of not-similar watches the same family name. There are many watch is referred to as Brycen. :-(


Go figure...lol. Reference BM6929-56L


----------



## rk1

JamesJUK said:


> Two of my favourites.
> Made of titanium, ISO certified, solar powered, amazing lume, under £500.
> What's not to like?
> View attachment 15770346


Nice! Which models are those?


----------



## Ziptie

I picked up a Signature Grand Classic NB0040 on eBay, for a price I feel pretty good about. It's not pristine, but I'm totally OK with that.

People seem to like posting photos of their watches in interesting places, so I thought I'd give it a try. Am I doing it right?


----------



## JamesJUK

rk1 said:


> Nice! Which models are those?


The left hand one is the Promaster titanium on black resin strap. Product code: BN0205-10L

The right hand one is a limited edition Royal Marines Promaster titanium. Product code: BN0147-57E

Unfortunately the right hand one is discontinued and I've struggled to find another Promaster with the same specs (super titanium and 300m Diver's rated)

Hope that helps


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

New arrival 😊


----------



## Robert Bays

JamesJUK said:


> Wow - what a beauty!
> what is the reference number / name of the watcH please?


citizen bn4045-12x


----------



## Tiribos

Back in 2010


















ATD53-3001


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I now have my favorite bracelet (and Pilot watch case) in Duratect TIC, Duratect MRK + DLC and Duratect MRK


----------



## EcuadorCollector

My pair!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

CitizenPromaster said:


> I now have my favorite bracelet (and Pilot watch case) in Duratect TIC, Duratect MRK + DLC and Duratect MRK
> 
> View attachment 15777893
> View attachment 15777894


This calls for a family portrait!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> This calls for a family portrait!











Left to right: [JDM] PMP56-2901 (MRK), [EU] AS4050-51E (TIC), [EU] AS4050-51E (TIC), [JDM] PMP56-2933 (MRK + DLC), [JDM] PMP56-2933 (MRK + DLC), [JDM] PMV65-2271 (MRK)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So for anyone who is curious what I was trying to do with my little collection, I now have all the models (not counting blue dial variants) that have this bracelet but without fully polished center links (only the tips of the center links are polished, and by center links I mean the two narrower ones). The below [JDM] PMP56-2931 (and its blue dial variant) also has this bracelet, but the center links are fully polished. Maybe I'll buy one of those one day, but I doubt it. As far as I'm concerned I'm done collecting!


















The PMP56-2931, 2932 and 2933 have caliber E610, a chronograph with Japanese RC, while the AS4050-51E has caliber E670, the same except for German RC.
The PMP56-2901 has caliber E600, which is slightly different as you can see, with three cities to select as time zones and no chronograph.
The PMV65-2271 has caliber U680.


----------



## JamesJUK

Robert Bays said:


> citizen bn4045-12x


thanks very much


----------



## JamesJUK

CitizenPromaster said:


> So for anyone who is curious what I was trying to do with my little collection, I now have all the models (not counting blue dial variants) that have this bracelet but without fully polished center links (only the tips of the center links are polished, and by center links I mean the two narrower ones). The below [JDM] PMP56-2931 (and its blue dial variant) also has this bracelet, but the center links are fully polished. Maybe I'll buy one of those one day, but I doubt it. As far as I'm concerned I'm done collecting!
> 
> View attachment 15779187
> 
> View attachment 15779186
> 
> 
> The PMP56-2931, 2932 and 2933 have caliber E610, a chronograph with Japanese RC, while the AS4050-51E has caliber E670, the same except for German RC.
> The PMP56-2901 has caliber E600, which is slightly different as you can see, with three cities to select as time zones and no chronograph.
> The PMV65-2271 has caliber U680.


Great collection, but you're never done collecting! ?


----------



## vmgotit

bought this many years ago brand new from Citizen AD. Gave it to my brother and he wore it for years, then gave it back to me. Has been sitting unused for a good 10 years by me. Think I will send it in to Citizen USA. for service. Wonder if they still have a replacement crystal for this watch? Vance.


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2952


----------



## Griz1

Preferred Citizen genuine crocodile strap w/titanium clasp on CC9016-01E Attesa. A japanese domestic market model.


----------



## Tiribos

CC9050-53E F900-T022685


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Slin77

NA.....


----------



## Cobra1225

M.Mikey said:


> View attachment 15763609


I love that watch! How's the lume and accuracy?

It's like an affordable Panerai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Pure excellence Nice to see an Exceed here
@Slin77 I have always admired that watch. That case design is pure Citizen


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Pure excellence Nice to see an Exceed here
> @Slin77 I have always admired that watch. That case design is pure Citizen


Ik like the black face also.... but went for this one because of the bracelet...mayby I get the black one someday 👍🏻😁


----------



## M.Mikey

Cobra1225 said:


> I love that watch! How's the lume and accuracy?
> 
> It's like an affordable Panerai


It's sandwich, lume is under the dial and in the middle of high indices so it's difficult to illuminate it in normal conditions. 
So it isn't diver lume but still readable in the middle of the night.

Citizen 9012 is decorated Miyota 9015 so it's quite accurate. Had many of them and typically gains a few seconds a day.

And today Ceramica substitute  :


----------



## Ziptie

Slin77 said:


> Ik like the black face also.... but went for this one because of the bracelet...mayby I get the black one someday


Had a pair for a while, love the case. Just sold the black, but the champagne sunburst is available.


----------



## aafanatic

@Ziptie That is such a great caseThanks for sharing them here

Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Ecomaster
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

Love this watch


----------



## PetWatch




----------



## C Monkey

The elusive CA0341-52E


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mcpackey

Citizen Pilot on important mission.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Old and beat up, but a very sentimental piece.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## aafanatic

K42 said:


> Old and beat up, but a very sentimental piece.


@K42 Old, beat up, and very sentimental is the best kind I have watches that I can't sell for that reason


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## K42

aafanatic said:


> @K42 Old, beat up, and very sentimental is the best kind I have watches that I can't sell for that reason


@aafanatic This was my father's watch; he passed earlier this year. He had an Omega Speedmaster for over 30 years, but he wore his Citizen the most in the last 10 years. This was in very rough condition. The spring bars broke when I took the bracelet off the case; need to look for new thin bars now. I had to pop off the bezel to clean out all the gunk because it was very gritty. And I just had the battery replaced because it died last week.


----------



## wiseinvestor

*BL5400-52A*


----------



## aafanatic

K42 said:


> @aafanatic This was my father's watch; he passed earlier this year. He had an Omega Speedmaster for over 30 years, but he wore his Citizen the most in the last 10 years. This was in very rough condition. The spring bars broke when I took the bracelet off the case; need to look for new thin bars now. I had to pop off the bezel to clean out all the gunk because it was very gritty. And I just had the battery replaced because it died last week.


@K42 Sorry to hear about your Dad I 'm really glad that you got his watch up and running I love a storied watch


----------



## vacashawn

Just delivered! For me an all purpose travel watch CC3067-11L










It is much thicker (~14.7mm) than my older satellite wave and definitely has some wrist presence.

I don't care much for the leather strap that came with it, so now Im on the hunt for some good natos


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Tiribos

AT8166-59E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I think @Tiribos and @philskywalker are coming home to one of these soon ;-)


----------



## aafanatic

@vacashawn That looks awesome Can you tell me if that crown screws down?

@Tiribos You are crushing it That is a sweet AT


----------



## vacashawn

aafanatic said:


> @vacashawn That looks awesome Can you tell me if that crown screws down?


Thanks! It does indeed, and its huge lol.

So many great features in this piece: screw down crown, 200m water resistance, perpetual calendar, day/date, sapphire crystal, solar power, not to mention the ease/perfection of time setting with satellite, and the lume is fantastic.

Really the only thing I don't like is the strap that came with it. It's very thick and rigid. It might just need some breaking in but I've already ordered some other straps that will hopefully hold this nice and comfortably snug on my wrist.

I also purchased it for 50% off MSRP direct from Citizen which I think is an awesome value. Its still on sale!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

What model is that?^^^^ hows the lume?


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15799999


What model is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> What model is that?


BN0118.


----------



## Snaggletooth

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> What model is that?^^^^ hows the lume?


Lume's great.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Slin77




----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66L










Attesa F900


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos What an awesome photo of a great watch Way to show off that textured dial

Here's mine on black titanium CC9010-66L


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Golf, officially BM7120
Really nice slim and flat sport watch. This one is getting hard to find. Same case as the BM7080, which I have owned and like as well. But I like this one a little bit better.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## bobusa

Maddog1970 said:


> My latest.....CC3067-88e
> 
> Really should stay off Japanese websites during the wee hours of the morning!
> 
> View attachment 15754655
> View attachment 15754656


Is that OEM bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa




----------



## Maddog1970

bobusa said:


> Is that OEM bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yepper, OEM......pin and collar in the links, with a micro adjustment in the clasp


----------



## behnam

Here is my skyhawk


----------



## MaDTempo

Fall Grass




__
MaDTempo


__
Dec 31, 2017


----------



## SEIKOKO




----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jchl123

Tiribos said:


> ACT I
> 
> CC7014-82E
> 
> View attachment 15757335
> 
> View attachment 15757336
> 
> View attachment 15757337
> 
> View attachment 15757338


Thrilled to see fellow Promaster F990 owners here, but even more thrilled to see your shots of the CC7014! I'm totally sold on the beauty of that all-black dial contrasting with the silvery luster of the Duratect MRK without DLC - just look at those buttons!

Went for the 7015 being a limited edition and the novelty of the white on black dial/minute hand (plus US warranty) but I'm starting to regret not pulling the trigger when Amazon jp had the 7014 for >60% off... I think the darkness of the 7015 DLC looks best only under specific lighting conditions (probably strong direct light at an angle), when it reflects and glitters a bit with added contrast. Also, somehow the visual code letterings seem to stand out much more than on the 7014 dial, giving it two white rings when looking from afar - must be an optical illusion!

Please let us know how the two materials (MRK vs MRK+DLC) stack up in the future, in terms of durability etc.


----------



## Rocket1991

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15802400


Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Tiribos

jchl123 said:


> Thrilled to see fellow Promaster F990 owners here, but even more thrilled to see your shots of the CC7014! I'm totally sold on the beauty of that all-black dial contrasting with the silvery luster of the Duratect MRK without DLC - just look at those buttons!
> 
> Went for the 7015 being a limited edition and the novelty of the white on black dial/minute hand (plus US warranty) but I'm starting to regret not pulling the trigger when Amazon jp had the 7014 for >60% off... I think the darkness of the 7015 DLC looks best only under specific lighting conditions (probably strong direct light at an angle), when it reflects and glitters a bit with added contrast. Also, somehow the visual code letterings seem to stand out much more than on the 7014 dial, giving it two white rings when looking from afar - must be an optical illusion!
> 
> Please let us know how the two materials (MRK vs MRK+DLC) stack up in the future, in terms of durability etc.


The all-black dial + the hour hand without the zebra stripes does that the 7014 is a little less busy than the 7015.
Brushed silver and pure black or brown black with silvery luster reflections, I didn't want to hurt my head to choose so I liked both styles, I pressed both buttons.


----------



## Zero5

NY0119-19X on Uncle Seiko Waffle. I love when I go outside for a sec then see the dial with that nuclear glow when I come back indoors.


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen CB0160, World Perpetual AT, radio controlled, etc. The the blue really pops in the sunshine.


----------



## umarrajs

Digging this!!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alox

Ziptie said:


> Had a pair for a while, love the case. Just sold the black, but the champagne sunburst is available.


I wish these come with saphire crystals


----------



## Ziptie

alox said:


> I wish these come with saphire crystals


They're fairly cheap, might be worth upgrading one after the mineral glass scratches.

My beater Citizen has mineral glass and I'm quite impressed with how resilient it is.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Tiribos

CC9075-61E










































F900


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos wow! What a beauty! You really know how to party


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos wow! What a beauty! You really know how to party


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The partitioned bezel on that 30th anniversary Attesa has directional brushing, nice detail! But they stole the bezel design from my 20 year old Lorus ?


----------



## Tiribos

It's good to know. Thank you


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You mean good to know about the brushing? The Lorus thing was a joke of course.

Since this is a 30th anniversary Attesa, here is a little history image Citizen made for the 25th anniversary of Attesa.


----------



## LCrow

I'll be honest, this doesn't get a lot of wrist time and if I do decide to sell another watch, it'll be first on the list. But.... I still think its pretty damn cool


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon from Athens!


----------



## Ziptie

Dante80 said:


> Good afternoon from Athens!


Oooh, I've been watching these. I don't own anything red, and this is such an interesting watch. CB3016


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## hi_bri

Vintage Citizens don't get too much love so here's an uncommon large face Auto Dater Uni:









Includes the original reptilian bracelet:









These were chrome plated watches so few have survived in good condition.

-Brian


----------



## CitizenPromaster

hi_bri said:


> These were chrome plated watches so few have survived in good condition.


I was just thinking about that yesterday. A lot of vintage citizens were chrome plated or gold plated or something or other that meant only the caseback was stainless steel. My vintage Citizen says ALL STAINLESS STEEL on the caseback, which seems quite rare for a basic 17 jewel Citizen handwinder, and it still looks very good because of it!

Here is another vintage Citizen, the caseback says STAINLESS STEEL BACK and STAINLESS STEEL PLATED. Never knew that was a thing!


----------



## hi_bri

CitizenPromaster said:


> Here is another vintage Citizen, the caseback says STAINLESS STEEL BACK and STAINLESS STEEL PLATED. Never knew that was a thing!


I think Stainless Steel Plated is the same as Seiko's designation of STP which is also a variation of Stainless Steel Plated. I believe the Japanese were not too great with the translation (they still aren't) but it really is a variation of chrome plated watches. The casebacks, which where often exposed to the wear of sweat on the wrist were often kept as full stainless steel to avoid corrosion which would occur quickly when worn.

Full stainless steel was quite expensive back in the day so chrome plating was an economical option. A good example would be the various hand wind Swiss skin divers of the time which were popular but clearly not really meant as a tool watch so a lot of those have just corroded away with time.

-Brian


----------



## CitizenPromaster

hi_bri said:


> I think Stainless Steel Plated is the same as Seiko's designation of STP which is also a variation of Stainless Steel Plated. I believe the Japanese were not too great with the translation (they still aren't) but it really is a variation of chrome plated watches. The casebacks, which where often exposed to the wear of sweat on the wrist were often kept as full stainless steel to avoid corrosion which would occur quickly when worn.
> 
> Full stainless steel was quite expensive back in the day so chrome plating was an economical option. A good example would be the various hand wind Swiss skin divers of the time which were popular but clearly not really meant as a tool watch so a lot of those have just corroded away with time.
> 
> -Brian


I think casebacks might also have been stainless steel to prevent skin allergy, specifically chrome allergy.
And underneath the various types of plating is a brass case? That's the best answer google had for me.


----------



## bloody watches

My Citizen collection all cleaned & sorted


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Is the kitchen countertop their permament place of residence? Or was this only allowed for the photo?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just acquired.....digging it. Any strap suggestions?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Snaggletooth

MitchCumsteen said:


> Just acquired.....digging it. Any strap suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Borealis.








Erika's Original.








Scurfa.https://www.scurfawatches.com/categories/straps/https://www.scurfawatches.com/categories/straps/


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches

CitizenPromaster said:


> Is the kitchen countertop their permament place of residence? Or was this only allowed for the photo?


They normally are on the top shelf of my watch cabinet, the other shelves are different types of watches - did you see the wife in the back ground ignoring me as usual 🤣


----------



## georgepletsas

bloody watches said:


> My Citizen collection all cleaned & sorted
> View attachment 15825713


Am i the only which i believe that vintage citizens are more beautiful than today moderns? Great collection woooow.

Στάλθηκε από το 5061U_EEA μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## El Pescador

I have a thing for Citizen PMx56- series watches.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Ziptie

El Pescador said:


> I have a thing for Citizen PMx56- series watches.
> View attachment 15830418


Outstanding collection. I've owned 4 of those pictured, plus a few others. Really great watches, just a touch too small for me. I've moved on to the CB0171 / CB0177 series.


----------



## biglove




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Out with the old, in with the even older! Today I sold my first Citizen, my 13 year old Pilot Chrono. And I bought that vintage Citizen I showed a while ago. Now that I have the JDM versions of my Pilot Chrono, I don't mind letting the EU version go.










Now I have my "superbeater" left, but it is still for sale locally.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The new owner picked it up personally and he just sent me this after he got home, he is very happy with it!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## BoomerSooner74

Anyone own the Boba Fett edition Eco-Drive? Would love to see some pics


----------



## CitizenPromaster

They couldn't be more different, right? Yet I love them both!


----------



## Tiribos

CC9075-61E
F900 Attesa


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15840248
> 
> View attachment 15840250
> 
> View attachment 15840259
> 
> 
> CC9075-61E
> F900 Attesa


Nice rainbow effect!


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> Nice rainbow effect!


I discovered it late 😄
It does when she's in direct high sunlight and at some angles, otherwise most of the time it is not visible.


----------



## Tiribos

I just got this Navihawk C650-Q02144.
After a reset it works well except for the 24 hour hand which is one hour behind and the correction of the hands cannot do anything because it is attached to the hour hand.


----------



## philskywalker

#SkyhawkSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## aafanatic

@Rojote I love that this is delivering more bang for your buck than your Swiss mechanicals I think a lot of us here are Swiss Mechanical ex-pats that realize this is for fun and at the end of the day it's just a watch


----------



## Rojote

aafanatic said:


> @Rojote I love that this is delivering more bang for your buck than your Swiss mechanicals I think a lot of us here are Swiss Mechanical ex-pats that realize this is for fun and at the end of the day it's just a watch


Amen Brother! This site cracks me up how intense these watch discussions become. Never call a watch a "jewelry accessory" or your dead meat...!!! lol.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06ultraman

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think? Pretty hi dollar but looks very good!


----------



## philskywalker

06ultraman said:


> What do you think? Pretty hi dollar but looks very good!


Actually pretty affordable for what you get!! Depth gauge, big beefy wrist presence, Eco Drive!! Totally worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Ziptie

CB0177 in DLC Duratect


----------



## ChristheE

My Citizen came in the mail today. Eco-drive Promaster Diver.

Swapped out the stock rubber strap for a NATO and now it's time to charge it in the sunshine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon J

Had mine quite sometime now.... lost my extra links and now im putting on weight


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca for me tonight 😊👍


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rojote

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that blue! Hardly ever see that model. Cheers.


----------



## Tiribos

NY0045


----------



## aafanatic

@Rojote Still loving that Grey Perpetual Calendar I think the dial size makes it wear smaller but it still has a tone of presence

I have been considering one of the 2013 Satellite Wave Air. Dimensions are 50mm x 19mm which sounds like Solar Zilla size Anyone have any experience or opinions?
(Photo from AZ Fine Time)


----------



## Rojote

aafanatic said:


> @Rojote Still loving that Grey Perpetual Calendar I think the dial size makes it wear smaller but it still has a tone of presence
> 
> I have been considering one of the 2013 Satellite Wave Air. Dimensions are 50mm x 19mm which sounds like Solar Zilla size Anyone have any experience or opinions?
> (Photo from AZ Fine Time)
> View attachment 15852726


Thank you. Yeah this one is glued to my wrist lately. Cheaper than a Breitling Bentley motors. lol.

You know I have never seen that Satellite Air Wave before. Definitely cool and different. Did you find a used or new old stock?


----------



## Jon J

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15845096


Can I know what model is this?


----------



## aafanatic

@Rojote There are a lot of used ones out there on both ebay and Yahoo Japan. It is very hard to find wrist shots, though, and the reported dimensions are 50x19. That is what put me off of my 30th anniversary sky for so long: 47x17 and very few wrist shots to compare. But now, I love my CC7015-55E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

ATTESA - ATD53-2941


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070


----------



## Slin77

Jon J said:


> Can I know what model is this?


This is the Citizen BN0211-50E Promaster Tough 👍🏻


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E 😁👍


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy

Need to change the date ... oops.


----------



## mizzoutiger

PCAT CB5886-58H Eco Drive. Loving this thing.


----------



## aafanatic

@Ziptie Still loving that GTS-300 NB0070

Just ordered a slightly used CC7014-82E. I don't get to wear it until June, but I do "Have to" inspect it when it arrives


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen promaster aquamount jp3020-05e on a Borealis strap🙂👍


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Ziptie Still loving that GTS-300 NB0070
> 
> Just ordered a slightly used CC7014-82E. I don't get to wear it until June, but I do "Have to" inspect it when it arrives
> 
> View attachment 15858891


 I can't wait to see your future photos when you have the baby 😉


----------



## Slin77




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4004-52E.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Really beautiful Aquamount Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## mrod1108

I have two.


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums Really beautiful Aquamount Thanks for sharing it with us


Thank-you aafanatic 😊👍 hopefully it will look even better on the original ti bracelet once I receive it 🤗🤗🤗😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aquamount JP3020-05E again tonight 🤩😊👍


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@mrod1108 WOW! That White dial Moon Phase is awesome Those seem rarer than my Titanium Moon Phase


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen altichron for me today


----------



## Tiribos

B876-H25543


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rojote




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Dante80

W00t, just arrived!! *Attesa ACT AT8181-71L Limited Edition (DEAR Collection)*


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Slin77




----------



## aafanatic

@Dante80 WoW!! That Attesa ACT AT is amazing So DeeP


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Russ1965 said:


> 3 Stilettos


That black and gold one looks great!


----------



## Bigemptea

Captain Marvel Watch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

B876-H25543


----------



## MarkKenyon

Just received this Titanium Diver from @*Morency79*


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Today I'm doing "let's see your local Citizen retailer". I like a mint watch, but if you put them together like this they look like plastic!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## crazybywatches

My moon phase









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Tiribos said:


> ACT I
> 
> CC7014-82E
> 
> View attachment 15757335
> 
> View attachment 15757336
> 
> View attachment 15757337
> 
> View attachment 15757338


That's a beast of a watch mate! You could do some damage with that! ;-)


----------



## Tiribos

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's a beast of a watch mate! You could do some damage with that! ;-)





coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's a beast of a watch mate! You could do some damage with that! ;-)


Thank You  ... 🙏


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## aafanatic

@crazybywatches That is a really nice Moonphase  Thanks for sharing it with us

Some more pics of my new to me Titanium Navihawk F900 CC9025-51E


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This will be shipped soon, but I'm buying a donor watch first to ease the overhaul it needs.


----------



## Uzernaime

I have been looking for a good summer grab and go beater and I stumbled on the Citizen Promaster Eco Drive Diver. As first the 43+mm case scared me off. But because of the 48mm lug to lug size, the 11.5mm height, and the fact that the top slopes inward it truly wears like a a 42mm watch. The only down side is the strap which is stiff as a board. I quickly changed it to a Barton silicone elite and the watch wears beautifully. Bring on summer!


----------



## Slin77

New arrival


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e for today's enjoyment 😍🤩😉👍


----------



## Snaggletooth

Lepdiggums said:


> Jp3020-56e for today's enjoyment 😍🤩😉👍
> View attachment 15884745


Beautiful 👍🏻😍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful 👍🏻😍


Thanks Snaggletooth 🤗😄👍


----------



## shez58

BN2031-85E on a nato strap


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Newly added to the box, C022


----------



## Tiribos

ATTESA 
ATD53-2772









































Titanium, Sapphire, micro adjust, perpetual calandar, worked fine and fast with Junghans app


----------



## Tiribos

ATTESA 25th Anniversary
BY0094-61E









































H610-T018891


----------



## Tiribos

This BY0094-61E feels better after cleaning 

































All the links are black 😆


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Both those Attesa are beautiful The cleaning really helps, I even do it with my new ones


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic, I'm glad you like them 🙂


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca for me


----------



## shez58

Citizen Attesa CC4015-51E and Casio Oceanus OCW-S4000D:


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

@shez58 Welcome to the forum That attesa F900 is awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Piede

Any owners of a Citizen Signature Octavia here? I am having a sudden interest in the chrono!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Piede said:


> Any owners of a Citizen Signature Octavia here? I am having a sudden interest in the chrono!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


You will find them here: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Tiribos

AS4065-54L


----------



## Dante80

Good Afternoon from Athens! ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> AS4065-54L
> View attachment 15894407
> 
> View attachment 15894409
> 
> View attachment 15894410
> 
> View attachment 15894411
> 
> 
> View attachment 15894412
> 
> View attachment 15894413


Hey, that looks familiar! New arrival?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hey, that looks familiar! New arrival?


She's like the 999 others, I love her bezel, the rest is also attractive. 😌


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos That is SO cool! Did you get that on Yahoo Japan? Citizen is so innovative


----------



## Tiribos

Thank you aafanatic. I bought it in europe.
This version only works with the transmitter in Germany.


----------



## lorsban




----------



## Dinky1

Inauguration time folks!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Just ordered this from Yahoo Japan: CC7014-63E


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e 🤗🙂👍


----------



## Snaggletooth

Lepdiggums said:


> Jp3020-56e 🤗🙂👍
> View attachment 15905607


😋👍🏻


----------



## Lepdiggums

Snaggletooth said:


> 😋👍🏻


Thanks Snaggletooth😊👍


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Nice AquaMount


----------



## aafanatic

As promised: The three JDM Sky PMV65-2261, PMV65-2242, and PMV652241


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just received and sized up...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the big boy tonight 🤩 autozilla🦖


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums Nice AquaMount


Thanks aafanatic 😊👍 definitely love this watch.


----------



## WatchHobby




----------



## Lepdiggums

WatchHobby said:


> View attachment 15907415


Looking good on the mesh🤩🤩


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 tonight 🙂


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Triton9




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 again for me 🤩🤩


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizens, super awesome Lume 😁 Orca bn0016-04L, bn0071-06E and altichron BN4026-09E


----------



## Melleiro

Citizen BM8180-03E customized with a generic stainless steel bracelet


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## steellll

Just got this / Love the retro look


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca


----------



## Ziptie

Lepdiggums said:


> Blue Orca
> View attachment 15912931


I don't know if I would ever wear it, as I really don't wear divers, but I've always thought that was an amazing design. More different than most of what Citizen makes.

I feel that way about my signature grand touring as well.


----------



## wzackgreer

The only Citizen in my collection at the moment.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Ziptie said:


> I don't know if I would ever wear it, as I really don't wear divers, but I've always thought that was an amazing design. More different than most of what Citizen makes.
> 
> I feel that way about my signature grand touring as well.


I always find it interesting what appeals to each watch enthusiasts ?? i totally enjoying early diver's and some of the newer one's ?????


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altichron 😁👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

What's better than having both your grail watches? Having two of each of course!










The boxed 2901 has a dead battery from a life spent in the dark, but the 2901 I just got is actually just as mint except for a few more marks on the bezel. Quite remarkable how careful the owner has been with it.
The boxed 2933 is working and 95%, my daily 2933 is 85% and I baby it regardless of its status ;-)

Better to have two JDM Promasters in a box than money in the bank, waiting for inflation, right?


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> What's better than having both your grail watches? Having two of each of course!
> 
> View attachment 15914933
> 
> 
> The boxed 2901 has a dead battery from a life spent in the dark, but the 2901 I just got is actually just as mint except for a few more marks on the bezel. Quite remarkable how careful the owner has been with it.
> The boxed 2933 is working and 95%, my daily 2933 is 85% and I baby it regardless of its status ;-)
> 
> Better to have two JDM Promasters in a box than money in the bank, waiting for inflation, right?


Looking awesome CitizenPromaster ??


----------



## Gilmour

CitizenPromaster whats the ref for those watches?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Gilmour said:


> CitizenPromaster whats the ref for those watches?


The black one is PMP56-2933, the other is PMP56-2901. Both from around 2006.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Haven't had the massive citizen bn2024-05e out for awhile. Man, it's big!!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ziptie

Switched from leather to nato for the summer. Citizen CB0171.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Another shot from yesterday 😊


----------



## muypaquito




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

@muypaquito welcome to the forum  Loving that Satellite Wave Land


----------



## Lepdiggums

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome to see the 1000m monster ????? do you have another watch to compare size??


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aquamount jp3020-05e 😊👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

Extreme dental cleaning today....I had to be Tough 😉


----------



## Lepdiggums

Autozilla 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 😊👍


----------



## Wolfsatz

S is for...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

S K Y H A W K ! 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## M.Mikey

Wolfsatz said:


> S is for...


SIGNATURE !


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

CB0171 in the field.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e for me


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E 😚👍


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*


----------



## shez58

Citizen Atessa CB3010-57E.


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Lovin' that Skindiver


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## journeyforce

My old beater Titanium Skyhawk

I actually rescued it from a pawn shop for $50 plus tax years ago. Somebody really screwed with the settings (like the reference position) and the watch would never show the correct time on the hands even after setting the time on the digital side and then swapping them. It took me 5 hours to fix it (4:45mins to let it under the light for a good charge and 15 mins to reset the reference points) It is a minute off but that is because my tired ass eyes cannot see it good enough to line them up 100%. But it works well


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022😊👍


----------



## aafanatic

@journeyforce I love that! What a classic Great story, too


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy

Picked up both of these this week... Amazon was running deals too good to pass up.
I've been collecting Seiko recently and thought I'd diversify.


----------



## Gilmour

Whats the ref on that one to the left? Pepsi bezel insert one.

Edit: found it, its the aqualand.


----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca for me on rubber😊👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Nixapaneraiguy Welcome to the forum Those are some great watches! Thanks for sharing them here


----------



## aafanatic

This just in: CC7014-82E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You know what we want to see now @aafanatic ;-)


----------



## Aydrian

Hi all, been lurking around the forums and came across many beautiful Citizens! Sharing my recent purchase here with a change in strap.










Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour

Very nice!


----------



## Ziptie

Aydrian said:


> Hi all, been lurking around the forums and came across many beautiful Citizens! Sharing my recent purchase here with a change in strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


I've never seen a mesh fit the texture of a watch more perfectly.


----------



## Aydrian

Ziptie said:


> I've never seen a mesh fit the texture of a watch more perfectly.


Big compliments! 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Speed

After perusing this thread I’m pleasantly surprised at how many REALLY nice watches Citizen makes. Definitely going to be a brand I look at purchasing something from soon.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca.


----------



## Slin77

Courageous 👍🏻


----------



## jovani




----------



## aafanatic

@jovani Beautiful pictures of a beautiful watch

@Slin77 Gotta love a WR 300M Diver It just inspires confidence.

@CitizenPromaster The CC7014-63E Blue Impulse is on it's way and we will get you a group shot of all three: CC7014-63E (Blue Impulse) CC7014-82E and CC7015-55E


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLee67




----------



## emrsev




----------



## Melleiro

Citizen BM8180-03E with generic stainless steel bracelet.









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowplay

Added this to my collection this week, HTM Black Tone Eco-Drive AW1354-52E/AW1354-82E;


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e today 😁I can't wait for his ti bracelet wearing brother to shows up🤗🤗😍


----------



## Snaggletooth

Lepdiggums said:


> Jp3020-05e today 😁I can't wait for his ti bracelet wearing brother to shows up🤗🤗😍
> View attachment 15939883
> View attachment 15939884


😍😎🤗👌🏻👊🏻


----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aafanatic

@Snaggletooth Wow! What a beautiful dog You're a lucky man


----------



## MarkKenyon

Beach day in SC


----------



## Snaggletooth

aafanatic said:


> @Snaggletooth Wow! What a beautiful dog You're a lucky man


Three dogs.















Lucky? You betcha 👍🏻


----------



## Rojote




----------



## tsteph12

This today getting ready to BBQ some hotdogs 👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going deep dish diver 🙂 with his 1km amigo🤣👍


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Going deep dish diver  with his 1km amigo
> View attachment 15943634
> View attachment 15943635


I like big watches.


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Another update to strap. This time matching it with a 24/18 rubber strap. Such dimensions are really hard to find!
















Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Toughing it out at the beach today


----------



## Ziptie

Feeling the Citizen Signature Grand Touring today.



















And my 21cm/8.25" wrist is why I get sad when all the cool new field watches are under 40 mm. The crystal on this watch is 36mm.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aafanatic

Attesa F100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citi World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Slin77




----------



## MaDTempo

Picked this up from another WUS member recently. Digging it.


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 🤗


----------



## aafanatic

@MaDTempo What an awesome watch Great condition, too Is that early solar powered?

Still loving this F100 Attesa Satellite Wave CC2006-53E


----------



## sal4

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca 🤗


----------



## MaDTempo

@aafanatic - early promaster Eco-drive - late 90s. Monocoque case, titanium.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E 300m eco-drive


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

My first Eco Drive. I didn't get on the band wagon until last year.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

SeizeTheMeans said:


> My first Eco Drive. I didn't get on the band wagon until last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Welcome!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker Great combo!


----------



## fish70




----------



## Slin77




----------



## MarkKenyon

fish70 said:


> View attachment 15952017


@fish70, very nice! Do you know the reference number?


----------



## MarkKenyon

Radio Controlled today.


----------



## Aydrian

Reporting to work with my NB6004 and trusty Honda.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend rocking her AutoZilla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e for me🙂👍


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Aydrian Welcome back to work I am so glad that you got that watch and are sharing it with us

My Blue Impulse Satellite GPS is moving through the system and could be here next week


----------



## Aydrian

aafanatic said:


> @Aydrian Welcome back to work I am so glad that you got that watch and are sharing it with us
> 
> My Blue Impulse Satellite GPS is moving through the system and could be here next week


Thanks Bro. That impulse looks fantastic! The white chapter ring adds a nice contrast!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 on a wet day😁👍


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

This just in: CC7014-63E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Tackling some Tough jobs outside today.


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> This just in: CC7014-63E


Superb !!
Sacred triplet you have now


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

NY0099 Asia limited edition.


----------



## shez58

CC4015-51E


----------



## Bismarck

Discontinued Citizen Attesa


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman




----------



## aafanatic

@shez58 Beautiful Attesa F950. The crystal on those is a cut above Nice iem as well

@Wolfsatz Loving your new Nighthawk

F990 GPS Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Was a little hot in NJ but wasn't so Tough that we couldn't get out and ride


----------



## Rain164845

MarkKenyon said:


> Was a little hot in NJ but wasn't so Tough that we couldn't get out and ride
> 
> View attachment 15967200


What model is that? I like it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Rain164845 said:


> What model is that? I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


@Rain164845
Helmet is an Arai Signet-Q, Brett King Design with custom stickers by me
Watch is a Citizen ProMaster Tough (BN0217-02E) on a Barton Elite Silicon strap


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

A Citizen in France 🇫🇷


----------



## Lepdiggums

80s C022 🤩


----------



## emrsev




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one off these but on the excellent milled clasp bracelet and love wearing it our on the water. but she's a big girl at 196g so I'm thinking about getting a rubber strap to trim her down ;-)...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

teo_cr said:


> View attachment 15578791
> 
> 
> I love this watch. I would like to replace the strap but I can't decide with what. The original one is to big for my wrist, a nato would lift the watch to much, leather - I don't know, bracelet - I am not a fan... I know, i am difficult. I would like a 2 pieces strap that folows the contour of the watch between the lugs or a canvas strap. I just have to decide what color. I have tried a black-gray bond style 2 pieces nato but I don't think it looks that good on the watch.


Which model is that? I've seen them around and love the look of them.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca 🙂


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> This just in: CC7014-63E


I didn't realize it is one of 500


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Nice Blue Orca

@CitizenPromaster That is why, in part, I was willing to pay retail (2k) but I also got that brand new watch experience that as a bargain hunter I don't get so often (all the protective stickers...)


----------



## LeDocteur




----------



## jkpa

Love my new Carbon


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the bn0071-06e tonight😊


----------



## big man

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 15970897


How do you feel about this one? Any positives/negatives that stand out to you?


----------



## jkpa

Carbon again. This thing is the bees knees 😎


----------



## LeDocteur

big man said:


> How do you feel about this one? Any positives/negatives that stand out to you?


The watch appears larger than expected based on the dimensions. Perhaps because of the endlink, very long before the "real" bracelet is attached. 
The finish is perfect : a magnificent dial (slightly sunburst, with beautiful indexes), a well-designed polished/brushed case, a beautiful quality bracelet (the endlink is in two parts, like the other links ! Incredible at this price range !). 
Unlike my three Seiko Presage, the watch is not too thick (even with the glass back) and equivalent to a Seiko which would cost at least twice as much.
A great Citizen !


----------



## King_Neptune

Feeding the Eco-Drive some light today...


----------



## Tiribos

BN4021-02E 
J280-T019773


----------



## MarkKenyon

Love the blue dial on my World Perpetual


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e ti monster 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Rile

LeDocteur said:


> The watch appears larger than expected based on the dimensions. Perhaps because of the endlink, very long before the "real" bracelet is attached.
> The finish is perfect : a magnificent dial (slightly sunburst, with beautiful indexes), a well-designed polished/brushed case, a beautiful quality bracelet (the endlink is in two parts, like the other links ! Incredible at this price range !).
> Unlike my three Seiko Presage, the watch is not too thick (even with the glass back) and equivalent to a Seiko which would cost at least twice as much.
> A great Citizen !
> 
> View attachment 15972065


What's the REF of this beauty?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@MarkKenyon Awesome That is a sporty Chronograph

@Lepdiggums I never get tired of seeing that one Just beautiful

Still loving this Sailhawk (vacation watch) JR4046-03E


----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> @MarkKenyon Awesome That is a sporty Chronograph
> 
> @Lepdiggums I never get tired of seeing that one Just beautiful
> 
> Still loving this Sailhawk (vacation watch) JR4046-03E


Thanks @aafanatic, I really like the red 12....and then no other hour numbers!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Displaying the right colours for the Weekend

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LeDocteur

Rile said:


> What's the REF of this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This is the nb1050-59a
It exists with a blue dial (-59L) or a black dial (-59e) like Samwatch's one, some posts before...


----------



## jkpa

Oooh that NB1050 is super cool and it has the Miyota 9011 like my Signature Grand Classic had.

What a nice affordable piece!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen altichron🙂


----------



## Tiribos

BN2031-85E


----------



## Aydrian

Back from servicing and matched with a Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap. Do you think it is a good match?









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> Back from servicing and matched with a Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap. Do you think it is a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Looking awesome?? how did you get the strap to fit??









I've got the uncleSeiko choc bar starps and tried for awhile with no luck, using skinny bars?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the jp again🤩


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Looking awesome how did you get the strap to fit??
> View attachment 15977459
> 
> 
> I've got the uncleSeiko choc bar starps and tried for awhile with no luck, using skinny bars


I think I bought the custom spring bar from Uncle Seiko.

Same size as normal seiko fat bar, but smaller spring bar tip compared to normal seiko fat bar

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> I think I bought the custom spring bar from Uncle Seiko.
> 
> Same size as normal seiko fat bar, but smaller spring bar tip compared to normal seiko fat bar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Aydrian, I've got some of the special uncleSeiko spring bars on there way😊👍 I managed to use the bars from the bracelet 😊 my Citizen bn2024-05e is now sporting an uncleSeiko orange choc-bar strap 🤗


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks Aydrian, I've got some of the special uncleSeiko spring bars on there way I managed to use the bars from the bracelet  my Citizen bn2024-05e is now sporting an uncleSeiko choc-bar orange strap
> View attachment 15977588


Bro, nice combo! 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## behnam

Black skyhawk
















Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

I really love the bracelet on this Titanium Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Just arrived, Citizen NH8390-11X C7, love the red dial!


----------



## Lepdiggums

bn2024-05e rocking the uncleSeiko orange choc-bar😍


----------



## ElGhurafiy

MarkKenyon said:


> Just arrived, Citizen NH8390-11X C7, love the red dial!
> 
> View attachment 15980213


What a great looking dial! It was on my watchlist and got the same offer you've got from the seller. I was going to order it but spent the money (plus some extra) on two very rare C300 Navihawks.

Not a big fan of Automatics as I wear different watch everyday and specific watches for each activity. I only have one Automatic (NY0085-19E) watch and I have to re-wind it every few days


----------



## MarkKenyon

ElGhurafiy said:


> What a great looking dial! It was on my watchlist and got the same offer you've got from the seller. I was going to order it but spent the money (plus some extra) on two very rare C300 Navihawks.
> 
> Not a big fan of Automatics as I wear different watch everyday and specific watches for each activity. I only have one Automatic (NY0085-19E) watch and I have to re-wind it every few days


I've wanted a Citizen automatic for a while and the red dial really stood out, I don't have any other red dials so it fills a niche in my collection. Plus it's a nice dress watch that I can wear to work.


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> bn2024-05e rocking the uncleSeiko orange choc-bar
> View attachment 15981270
> View attachment 15981272


Looks great! Excellent combo!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frossty




----------



## MarkKenyon

Just received this very cool BN0151-09L from @omgitsspooky, love the blue dial and orange minute hand.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

My Promaster MX, really loving this one as it took a lot of beating recently.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn2024-05e again😊


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> Looks great! Excellent combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
Thanks Aydrian😊👍 I finally found an orange promaster strap for a reasonable price after a long search yesterday 🤣🤣 hopefully it will look awesome on the BN2024 🤗


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Aydrian I finally found an orange promaster strap for a reasonable price after a long search yesterday  hopefully it will look awesome!!!
View attachment 15983187
[/QUOTE]

Your tenacity is amazing!! 


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## MarkKenyon

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15983408


@Slin77 : Love that dial, what's the reference on that Automatic?


----------



## Slin77

MarkKenyon said:


> @Slin77 : Love that dial, what's the reference on that Automatic?


This is the NB0040-58E Grand Classic from the Signature Collection 👍🏻😃


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Slin77 said:


> This is the NB0040-58E Grand Classic from the Signature Collection 👍🏻😃
> 
> View attachment 15983492


That's a very nice Automatic


----------



## Slin77

MarkKenyon said:


> That's a very nice Automatic


Thanks 👍🏻😃

The case back 👌🏻


----------



## MarkKenyon

Slin77 said:


> Thanks 👍🏻😃
> 
> The case back 👌🏻
> 
> View attachment 15983815


Very nice movement, I like the crest on the rotor.


----------



## aafanatic

@Slin77 Loving that Grand Classic Great photo of a great watch


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> @Slin77 Loving that Grand Classic Great photo of a great watch


Thank you 👍🏻😃 .....This is a keeper!


----------



## dcmgti

My Citizen PCAT. Has traveled to 60+ countries with me and seen years of torture and abuse, still works like new. Incredible amount of watch for it's price tag.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn2024-05e again tonight 😁


----------



## mason8

Here's my Blue Angels Eco-drive!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Epsomwatch

My new Titanium GMT:


----------



## Old Gnome

The Eco-Drive on the left is my "daily driver."


----------



## aafanatic

@Old Gnome Welcome to the forum Great trio Loving that black Skyhawk. The movement in that Perpetual Calendar helped me fall in love with Citizen.


----------



## MarkKenyon

"Doodle Diving" today with the ProMaster Titanium BN0200-05E


----------



## LeDocteur

My NB1050-59A, again


----------



## RegularStormy

LeDocteur said:


> My NB1050-59A, again
> 
> View attachment 15986565


How legible/ visible are the hands? I swore is never get another white dial/ silver hand watch, but this one is giving me the feels.


----------



## LeDocteur

RegularStormy said:


> How legible/ visible are the hands? I swore is never get another white dial/ silver hand watch, but this one is giving me the feels.


The dial is not really white but very light gray, matt metallic. 
Visibility is excellent with shiny hands.


----------



## Lepdiggums

After waiting for 100 days from shipping to arriving "crazy!!!!" Two newbies for the box🤗


----------



## dcmgti

Borrowing a strap from another watch for now, should have a new one from Clockwork Synergy in a couple of days that I ordered just for this watch.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums That is SO AWEsome I was wondering when your Ti bracelet JP was gonna get here! Congratulations

Loving this 184 grams of steel Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## Aydrian

Suppaparts adapters incoming!
















Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmgti

Updating with the new strap that came in earlier than expected.


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums That is SO AWEsome I was wondering when your Ti bracelet JP was gonna get here! Congratulations
> 
> Loving this 184 grams of steel Navihawk CC90030-51E


Thanks aafanatic, once again I didn't think it was ever going to arrive!!!😅 especially after so long, but super happy with it 😊 👍

The Navihawk looks sweet🤩👍


----------



## D50




----------



## Lepdiggums

Ny0040 😁


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-3091
H148


----------



## aafanatic

@D50 Nice Chronomaster

@Tiribos WOW! Just WoW! That new Attesa is just gorgeous


----------



## aafanatic

Really loving this CC9025-85E, that's why I just ordered a CC9020-51E


----------



## Snaggletooth

Lepdiggums said:


> After waiting for 100 days from shipping to arriving "crazy!!!!" Two newbies for the box🤗
> View attachment 15987430


More pics of that beautiful braceleted behemoth at your leisure please Lepdiggums 😍 Gorgeous!


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @D50 Nice Chronomaster
> 
> @Tiribos WOW! Just WoW! That new Attesa is just gorgeous


Thank you mate ! 🙏🤜


----------



## Slin77




----------



## aafanatic

@Slin77 Awesome watch Don't forget to post that in the Signature thread as well, if you haven't already


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> @Slin77 Awesome watch Don't forget to post that in the Signature thread as well, if you haven't already


Will do 👍🏻😃


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen CB0010-88e on a too-wide lightweight Zulu until the bracelet arrives.


----------



## Philbo24

Citizen AW1365-19P, arrived today.


----------



## Morency79




----------



## dcmgti

This 38mm JDM beauty finally arrived. Just needs a little polishing and cleaning up.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Snaggletooth said:


> More pics of that beautiful braceleted behemoth at your leisure please Lepdiggums 😍 Gorgeous!


Thanks Snaggletooth 😊👍
Citizen p3020-56e in all its titanium awesomeness 🤩🤩 unfortunately the battery is now fully depleted 😭


----------



## Snaggletooth

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks Snaggletooth ??
> Citizen p3020-56e in all its titanium awesomeness ?? unfortunately the battery is now fully depleted ?
> View attachment 15995367


Off to the Service Centre then? Or something you'll tackle yourself?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Snaggletooth said:


> Off to the Service Centre then? Or something you'll tackle yourself?


Service centre, I'm way to cumbersome (hahaha ?) unfortunately the previous owner has scratched the case back already (sad face!!!) Unfortunately I didn't pick that up before I paid for it ??? I still would have pulled the trigger if I had known anyway ?


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15995692


This watch looks excellent! Can I know the model no?

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

Aydrian said:


> This watch looks excellent! Can I know the model no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


citizen bl1258-53l 👍🏻😃


----------



## Slin77




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15997966
> View attachment 15997967


Amazing dial color. Yesterday I passed by this exact watch at the dealer (with 50% discount). I left directly because I know I will buy it even though I prefer not to by automatic watches.

Enjoy the watch.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Wearing this Promaster MX today (old photo).


----------



## Slin77

ElGhurafiy said:


> Amazing dial color. Yesterday I passed by this exact watch at the dealer (with 50% discount). I left directly because I know I will buy it even though I prefer not to by automatic watches.
> 
> Enjoy the watch.


Thank you 👍🏻😃


----------



## Ned.Chamberlain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0to

My first Citizen - Promaster Tough chrono. Love the gunmetal Duratect finish and the glint of the edge of the sapphire.


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Nice Perpetual Calendar I really like these movements (E820?) The way the minute hand is tied to the second hand and moves every 15 seconds pleases me


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Nice Perpetual Calendar I really like these movements (E820?) The way the minute hand is tied to the second hand and moves every 15 seconds pleases me


Thanks @aafanatic it is indeed E820. Believe it or not, I bought two of this watch within two weeks as my cousin really liked the first one and took it. I saw another one up for sale for a great price (both of the watches cost me 510$, which is 65$ less than MSRP per watch).

The minutes hands ha me when I first bought it as I thought it was misaligned, then I noticed it. I have another perpetual calendar watch with an E810 movement I guess. I will share it next.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

@aafanatic This was actually my first Citizen watch back in 2015. Still I barely wear it. It might be also an E820 movement, I will have to check again. Wonderful watch but it doesn't get enough love from me.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Toughing it out with the Golden Doodle today.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## aafanatic

@Slin77 WoW! That photo really shows off that dial


----------



## aafanatic

BN0088-03E


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> @Slin77 WoW! That photo really shows off that dial


Thanks!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going all citizen today😊👍


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums AWEsome! That Suppra adapter and bracelet look so well executed on your Auto Zilla


----------



## RegularStormy

an older picture


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## sal4

Citizen Chandler chrono today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums AWEsome! That Suppra adapter and bracelet look so well executed on your Auto Zilla


Thanks aafanatic 😄👍
They really are!!!! Worth every penny of the $310usd. The bracelet came with the watch, unfortunately the previous owner was so careful with it as we all are😄👍they do have a bit of a rattle though, but other than that, they are super cool 🤩👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Autozilla 😍👍


----------



## Slin77




----------



## CitizenPromaster

My new to me 1968 handwinder (early export model, all stainless steel, bracelet not original, but pretty nice)


----------



## aafanatic

@RegularStormy Beautiful photo of an awesome Washi Chronomaster


----------



## Lepdiggums

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 16004280


Wow, what a beauty 😊


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Slin77




----------



## sal4

Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

sal4 said:


> Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. I used to have one of these and I gave it to my father in law. He loves it but I miss it. Have to see if I can find another.


----------



## sal4

JohnM252 said:


> Nice. I used to have one of these and I gave it to my father in law. He loves it but I miss it. Have to see if I can find another.


Thanks John. I recently picked this one up. It has been seeing a lot of wrist time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Two arrivals today "awesome!!!!!!" Finally the Promaster strap in orange, this strap should be on all the Promaster divers!!! It looks awesome in my opinion 🤣🤣🤣👍






















The other is a bit more unique. Its a walter wolf badged (race car famed sponsor, with an interesting history to say the least) "Citizen 300m saturation diver " from 1984ish total awesomeness!!! Note the wolf in the dive logo on the case back😍


----------



## Slin77




----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums That Walter Wolf is awesome and fairly rare Your new, orange strap ain't bad either


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums That Walter Wolf is awesome and fairly rare Your new, orange strap ain't bad either


Thanks aafanatic 😊👍 I'm loving the new strap, it actually has steel sleeves inside the spring bar holes, very unexpected, but a good idea. Once again It was hard to fit as there is no clearance for it to move freely. The walter wolf is awesome too, surprisingly super light especially compared to the hefty bn2024-05e 😊👍


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 16004280


Loved it. Great looking dial.

It is hard to find this variant from the ny2300 series. Any thoughts where to find one?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the wolf tonight 😹👍


----------



## Tiribos

BN4029-01G


----------



## Slin77

ElGhurafiy said:


> Loved it. Great looking dial.
> 
> It is hard to find this variant from the ny2300 series. Any thoughts where to find one?


I only saw 1 picture on internet once...It didn't look good....I bought this from someone on the German forum and never saw one again 🤔


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Two arrivals today "awesome!!!!!!" Finally the Promaster strap in orange, this strap should be on all the Promaster divers!!! It looks awesome in my opinion
> View attachment 16007638
> View attachment 16007639
> View attachment 16007640
> 
> The other is a bit more unique. Its a walter wolf badged (race car famed sponsor, with an interesting history to say the least) "Citizen 300m saturation diver " from 1984ish total awesomeness!!! Note the wolf in the dive logo on the case back
> View attachment 16007641
> View attachment 16007642
> View attachment 16007643


Looks wonderful!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul

Lepdiggums said:


> Two arrivals today "awesome!!!!!!" Finally the Promaster strap in orange, this strap should be on all the Promaster divers!!! It looks awesome in my opinion
> View attachment 16007638
> View attachment 16007639
> View attachment 16007640
> 
> The other is a bit more unique. Its a walter wolf badged (race car famed sponsor, with an interesting history to say the least) "Citizen 300m saturation diver " from 1984ish total awesomeness!!! Note the wolf in the dive logo on the case back
> View attachment 16007641
> View attachment 16007642
> View attachment 16007643


The orange strap looks really good, you know I'm going to ask where you got it I'd like to add one to the strap rotation on my BN2024


----------



## Slin77




----------



## SeizeTheMeans

The only Chrono I'll ever own.
















Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

1386paul said:


> The orange strap looks really good, you know I'm going to ask where you got it I'd like to add one to the strap rotation on my BN2024


I love orange straps ?? I picked up the strap off yahoo jp, but they are available on ebay sometimes or this strap site below, I've been looking for one for about a year, trying to pick one up for reasonable price, the yahoo jp one cost $90 including delivery to the bottom of the world to me in New Zealand ???


----------



## 1386paul

Lepdiggums said:


> I love orange straps  I picked up the strap off yahoo jp, but they are available on ebay sometimes or this strap site below, I've been looking for one for about a year, trying to pick one up for reasonable price, the yahoo jp one cost $90 including delivery to the bottom of the world to me in New Zealand
> View attachment 16011354


Thanks mate nothing is easy, I'm defiantly going to track one down appreciate the info.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Wolfsatz

> Take action and show your inner drive with the rich and sporty styling of AR 2.0. Black resin accents enhance the 44.5mm stainless steel case, while the dial sports a modern black pinstripe design. Features include date, luminous hands and 100M WR. The crown's distinctive "D" and the pierced polyurethane strap completes this edgy look. From the Citizen Design Studios, Drive from Citizen Eco-Drive is fueled by light, any light


say what???

I do not see a racing inspired watch here... but a total Tool watch

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Slin77 said:


> I only saw 1 picture on internet once...It didn't look good....I bought this from someone on the German forum and never saw one again 🤔


Likewise, I was looking for one without any luck. Enjoy it.


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 tonight 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

1386paul said:


> Thanks mate nothing is easy, I'm defiantly going to track one down appreciate the info.
> Cheers Paul


Especially when it comes to watches ??


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the 300m wolf🤩😍👍








The wolf have some fun with a tuna🤣🤣


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Ottone

BN0150😀❤😀


----------



## sal4

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca for me tonight, have a fantastic weekend everyone 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ntinos

Hi guys
New band today.
Mesh sandblasted 24/20mm
Amazing


----------



## TalkingClock

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16015531


Man your dog. It's looks ill.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Ntinos That is some awesome mesh! Great combo


----------



## Snaggletooth

TalkingClock said:


> Man your dog. It's looks ill.


----------



## Ntinos

aafanatic said:


> @Ntinos That is some awesome mesh! Great combo


Yes it is.
Thanks


----------



## Slin77




----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium's good for like +5HP, right?


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen altichron tonight 😁👍 have a fantastic Sunday all.


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## Aydrian

It's finally here.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## sal4

It's a Citizen day today! AT4004-52E for church this morning, and the AT0200-05E Chandler for the rest of the day.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

CB0010-88e or CB0011-77e depending on whether you buy in Europe or Asia.


----------



## cghorr01

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is this?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Tuna holic

Aydrian said:


> It's finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Which model is this? It looks amazing I've never seen one before. 
is that the current model/still available??
very nice bro!


----------



## Aydrian

Tuna holic said:


> Which model is this? It looks amazing I've never seen one before.
> is that the current model/still available
> very nice bro!


I bought it from Sakura website, but right now it is sold out and need to pre-order.

If really eager, you might want to try your luck at ebay or amazon









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> It's finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Loving the look with the tan strap 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived back, after being dead🤣🤣 jp3020-56e in all its titanium goodness🤩


----------



## nseries73

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Loving the look with the tan strap


Actually I cheated a bit.

I paired a 24 spring bar with 22mm strap. Given that the lug are hidden, this cheat can be pulled off.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> Just arrived back, after being dead jp3020-56e in all its titanium goodness
> View attachment 16021168


This is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> Actually I cheated a bit.
> 
> I paired a 24 spring bar with 22mm strap. Given that the lug are hidden, this cheat can be pulled off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


UncleSeiko strap??? If so I really like there quality.
It really is a great looking beast of a watch🤩👍


----------



## Slin77




----------



## cghorr01

Some Nighthawk action for Monday









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Citizen BN2038-01L


----------



## Slin77




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> UncleSeiko strap??? If so I really like there quality.
> It really is a great looking beast of a watch


Yup!
Pity it is a limited run and no more in production.

Now trying to convince Uncle Seiko to come out with Irezumi version with the same Khaki Tan colour!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

My other jp3020-05e aquamount back from the dead 💀 too😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

ElGhurafiy said:


> Citizen BN2038-01L
> 
> View attachment 16022044


The perfect strap on the perfect watch🤩👍


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Skyhawk Titanium*


----------



## behnam

Black skyhawk









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

Altichron 🔆
























BN4026-09E


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Lepdiggums

Tiribos said:


> Altichron 🔆
> View attachment 16025070
> 
> View attachment 16025072
> 
> View attachment 16025073
> 
> BN4026-09E


Total awesomeness, with probably one of the most comfortable straps ever 🤩😍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with bn2024-05e today, plus his best bud, my 7c46-6009 after its return from a spa trip to have a new bezel and crystal installed 😊


----------



## john64

Here's my Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Diver BN0100-51E, and although its the 'least valuable' watch in my small collection, I just love it, and it gets an equal amount of wrist time as my other watches.

Was originally purchase on a bracelet strap, but I have swapped that out for various NATO straps.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Well Then Lets See

_Left: ... _
1977* CITIZEN* 150M CHALLENGE DIVER* 52-0110 (type-1 dial) *@ 40MM minus crown

_Right: ... _
1976 *CITIZEN* 150M CHALLENGE DIVER *62-6198 [red numeral date wheel] @ *40MM minus crown

*







*


----------



## Lepdiggums

Well Then Lets See said:


> _Left: ... _
> 1977* CITIZEN* 150M CHALLENGE DIVER* 52-0110 (type-1 dial) *@ 40MM minus crown
> 
> _Right: ... _
> 1976 *CITIZEN* 150M CHALLENGE DIVER *62-6198 [red numeral date wheel] @ *40MM minus crown
> 
> *
> View attachment 16027049
> *


Very cool😁 they are both in great condition too🥰😍👍


----------



## Edwin So

Thought I'd resuscitate this thread with a fresh post 

My Tsunoq


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1976 *CITIZEN 62 - 6198 Challenge Diver 150MM with red numeral date wheel








*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1977 *CITIZEN 52-0110 CHALLENGE DIVER 150M with type-1 dial








*


----------



## Tiribos

Lepdiggums said:


> Total awesomeness, with probably one of the most comfortable straps ever 🤩😍


Yes a comfortable strap, very flexible


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Well Then Lets See Absolutely Amazing Thank you for sharing them with us How many "Challenge" do you have in total?


----------



## Rojote

Always the right time&#8230;


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the bn0071-06e.

















I found this on ebay about a year ago for $4500usd all iced out baby 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Well Then Lets See

aafanatic said:


> @Well Then Lets See Absolutely Amazing Thank you for sharing them with us How many "Challenge" do you have in total?


just the 2 i shared ...

Left:
1977 CITIZEN 150M CHALLENGE DIVER 52-0110 (type-1 dial)
Right:
1976 CITIZEN 150M CHALLENGE DIVER 62-6198 with red numeral date wheel


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*CITIZEN **RECORDMASTER FLYBACK CHRONOGRAPH 21J*

*




























*


----------



## Slin77




----------



## aafanatic

@Rojote Awesome Attesa AT That crystal is a cut above


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Signature Grand Touring.


----------



## Tuna holic

My vintage citizens





































As a kid I did have the bright yellow square Windsurfer digital watch, D060 I think. 
but sold that a few years back for a tidy profit.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Tuna holic said:


> My vintage citizens
> 
> View attachment 16030718
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030720
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030721
> 
> 
> View attachment 16030724
> 
> 
> As a kid I did have the bright yellow square Windsurfer digital watch, D060 I think.
> but sold that a few years back for a tidy profit.


Some fantastic Citizen's there Tuna holic??


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e tonight 😊👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums What an awesome photo of an awesome watch

This just in from Buyee I have been wanting one of these for a while now: Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9020-54E


----------



## Edwin So

The PCAT


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums What an awesome photo of an awesome watch
> 
> This just in from Buyee I have been wanting one of these for a while now: Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9020-54E


Thanks aafanatic😊 another great score off Buyee for you 😍👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 tonight


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altichron tonight


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Grasshopperglock

I have a dress Citizen. It's my ghost watch because I simply can't remember where or when I bought it. It was brand new because I have the box. As much as I try. I can't remember where the hell it came from. It's kinda cheap. The second hand doesn't line up with any of the tick marks. I guess the universe wanted me to have it. Its a permanent watch in my collection. Only because it's weird.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf 🐺


----------



## TTV

My Citizen family 🙂


----------



## MarkKenyon

I have a similar family 🕙


----------



## Sugman

It's been a two months (or more) since the last time I wore this one.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## MarkKenyon

Working on the Kohler&#8230;..tough job.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

My simple citizen collection (with some others). I still have two more Citizen's inside their boxes and many other watches collecting dust


----------



## Lepdiggums

Those are some Fantastic collections guy's 🥰😍🤩🤩 Thank-you for shearing😁 ny0040 blue dial


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## behnam

TTV said:


> My Citizen family ?
> View attachment 16036592


What is the first from the left?


----------



## TTV

behnam said:


> What is the first from the left?


This one with NATO strap.








Citizen Promaster BN0158-18X Marine Sea


The Citizen Promaster BN0158-18X Marine Sea is a E168 caliber watch with Eco-Drive and crystal glass. Caliber: E168. Caliber Type: Analog Quartz.




www.lucasdivestore.com


----------



## behnam

TTV said:


> This one with NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster BN0158-18X Marine Sea
> 
> 
> The Citizen Promaster BN0158-18X Marine Sea is a E168 caliber watch with Eco-Drive and crystal glass. Caliber: E168. Caliber Type: Analog Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lucasdivestore.com


Thx, you changed the strap?

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

behnam said:


> Thx, you changed the strap?
> 
> Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


Yes, I changed it, since the original was not comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## behnam

TTV said:


> Yes, I changed it, since the original was not comfortable on my wrist.


The orginal one is ugly in my opinion, nato band or leather would be nice.
What about the diameter, is it small?
I am two minded between this and cc5006 gps diver.

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

behnam said:


> The orginal one is ugly in my opinion, nato band or leather would be nice.
> What about the diameter, is it small?
> I am two minded between this and cc5006 gps diver.
> 
> Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


Diameter is slightly smaller than the others in the family picture, but still wears nicely.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

All orange tonight 🤣🤣


----------



## behnam

TTV said:


> Diameter is slightly smaller than the others in the family picture, but still wears nicely.
> View attachment 16038299


Very nice and also good size on your wrist, if the minute hand was red it would be nicer.


----------



## Edwin So




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount 😍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Titanium Golf on Barton elite silicone. I love the notched chapter ring.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E tonight😊, its a great 300m Eco-Drive.


----------



## oprhodium39




----------



## Slin77




----------



## MarkKenyon

Took the '41 Dodge and the TI Diver to Macungie PA car show


----------



## ck13

Because versatility is boring...









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul

CO22


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf


----------



## Lepdiggums

1386paul said:


> CO22


Totally beautiful example🤩🤩👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Tooling up a bn0176 with
suppaadapter and a strap mod from
bartonwatchband and uncleseiko buckle. 
I guess I always have a soft spot for the black khaki tan combo.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Lepdiggums said:


> All orange tonight
> View attachment 16039926


Taking an inspiration from you!










Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aydrian said:


> Taking an inspiration from you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


I totally agree 🤩👍orange for me tooooooo😊👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving for chanterelles


----------



## lorsban




----------



## Motorcycle Man

New today, manufacturer's refurbished beauty! Solar of course!!!! Sorry...don't have a camera therefore it is a stock image from the seller's ad.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Back to the watch doctor for another new heart, now seems to be running correctly 🤔🥰👍


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Motorcycle Man said:


> View attachment 16049462
> 
> New today, manufacturer's refurbished beauty! Solar of course!!!! Sorry...don't have a camera therefore it is a stock image from the seller's ad.
> View attachment 16049462
> View attachment 16049462


I've got it's chronograph cousin. For the money they are great watches









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

You don't know the power of the dark side









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch




----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca tonight 😁👍with a few of his bros in the background🤩👍


----------



## Highbrass

Looking for some info on this one.
Picked this watch up used a couple of years ago. For some strange reason I was completely enamored with this square face Chrono.
Have only seen 1 other just like this one, not that I think it's rare, just haven't seen any in the wild. anyone have info on this ?


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 tonight


----------



## janzamon




----------



## MarkKenyon

Tough job but someone has to do it


----------



## Frugalwatcher

I just picked up this Promaster sst Eco Drive JW0010-52e for less than $200. Im more of a Seiko guy but took the chance because this watch was very unique. Its in Mint condition. It is surprisingly soo comfortable. I think its a keeper. I sold my Citizen Pro Diver Eco Solar Diver which was a good watch.


----------



## Ottone

16288634247998800889164328303108.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Aug 13, 2021


----------



## Tiribos

Frugalwatcher said:


> I just picked up this Promaster sst Eco Drive JW0010-52e for less than $200. Im more of a Seiko guy but took the chance because this watch was very unique. Its in Mint condition. It is surprisingly soo comfortable. I think its a keeper. I sold my Citizen Pro Diver Eco Solar Diver which was a good watch.
> View attachment 16055639


very good lucky deal 😎


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums

Autozilla on the supparts ti bracelet 🤩


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e today🤗


----------



## vhl71

Just picked up today
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn2024-05e 🤗🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth

Edit - Ooops, wrong thread! 🤭








Library pics of a Citizen to try and make amends friends. Pax 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth

Here you go.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*


----------



## geosta

Further to the other thread about the BA clock, I put it up tonight after 9 months in the box so it deserves a showing off


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums

Aquamount tonight 😊👍was missing the lume shot🤣🤣


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Chidling

BN0220


----------



## Lepdiggums

Chidling said:


> BN0220
> 
> View attachment 16063291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16063295
> 
> 
> View attachment 16063288
> 
> 
> View attachment 16063297


Looking good 🤩😍👍


----------



## Nout

My wedding day watch! 🍺


----------



## Dxnnis

Nout said:


> View attachment 16063871
> 
> 
> My wedding day watch! 🍺


Congratulations


----------



## majt




----------



## Nout

Dxnnis said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Spuz Zard

I really miss my SkyHawk Titanium, especially when I get to see the odd picture here and there , but I guess these beauties help ease the pain


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Spuz Zard

vhl71 said:


> Just picked up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

W-wolf 300m saturation diver 😊


----------



## Chidling

I would say it looks good also on nylon strap.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshJeep

Haven't worn my Blue Angels watch in a long time. Decided to see if changing out the band helped me wear it a bit more. I'm one week in and feeling good about it.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Robotaz

Chidling said:


> I would say it looks good also on nylon strap.
> 
> View attachment 16065559


Yes, looks great. I need that strap. The watch is so light and flat that rubber straps just aren't working for me.


----------



## fargelios

Citizen Octavia Perpetual Calendar Alarm Eco-Drive Sugnature Collection


----------



## ElGhurafiy

FreshJeep said:


> Haven't worn my Blue Angels watch in a long time. Decided to see if changing out the band helped me wear it a bit more. I'm one week in and feeling good about it.
> View attachment 16066182


Loved it, which band is that?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Ny tonight 😁


----------



## Chidling

Similarity purely coincidental


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 tonight


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ottone




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## FreshJeep

ElGhurafiy said:


> Loved it, which band is that?


It's a Barton. Some of the reviews indicated it may not be super durable, but we'll see.


----------



## chief_D

My beater.


----------



## Pachanga

Citizen Eco-drive chronograph with perpetual calendar.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Out with bn2024-05e today. It really is one massive bit of stainless 😅


----------



## Rojote

Fresh ceramic coating. One of my favorite Citizens of all time. .


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I've got an Attesa incoming, which is the DLC version of the below watch, but both have the same stepped dial. It's actually pretty intricate and I look forward to seeing it in real life.










The dial on mine is a bit more colorful, but same "landscape".








Oops. I'm just noticing the "reception ring" has moved... Oh well, it was a cheapish junk watch, no worries. If nothing else I can do torture tests on the DLC


----------



## ash1357

MissileExpert said:


> My latest. Promaster Skyhawk A-T. J8108-53E. Titanium Case and Bracelet. Significantly lighter than the steel version. And quite a bit more legible than its predecessor, the Navihawk. Pic taken in daylight after charging the lume with a flashlight.
> 
> View attachment 14761517


Does this have day and date on it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

ash1357 said:


> Does this have day and date on it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes. Digitally. Similar to philskywalker's post above.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into the rain here in NJ


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Arrived today. How do you guys like it?
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e tonight 😊👍


----------



## Highbrass




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Chidling

BN0220


----------



## Lepdiggums

Chidling said:


> BN0220
> 
> View attachment 16077076


Hahaha, slightly out of it's marine environment, looking good on the red strap too🥰🤩😍👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e again for me today🥰


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Chidling

Great strap choice, Robotaz, however the original one is very good.
I have taken fancy to this black zulu.


----------



## Robotaz

Chidling said:


> Great strap choice, Robotaz, however the original one is very good.
> I have taken fancy to this black zulu.
> 
> View attachment 16079045
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079047


Hey, bud.

I think the factory strap is terrible. It's the typical parts drawer Citizen/Bulova, super-hard and thick. Uncomfortable and very cumbersome to strap on and off.

This is the same strap as the huge 1000m Ecozilla and the 1000m Bulova Sea King. I sold both of those watches because I hated the proprietary strap.

This strap I have now is the Borealis fake Isofrane, which is softer than the Iso.

I really want your olive/black strap you had yours on. Looks great and I'm sure light as a feather on the wrist. I'm looking for one now, actually.


----------



## Chidling

For me the original works well. Maybe I have found something for you, PM.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Chidling said:


> For me the original works well. Maybe I have found something for you, PM.


Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca today😊👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

BMW blue today


----------



## Snaggletooth

Chidling said:


> Great strap choice, Robotaz, however the original one is very good.
> I have taken fancy to this black zulu.
> 
> View attachment 16079045
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079047


That's some serious hardware brother ???


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the bn0071-06e Eco-Drive 300m🤩👍
Both this and the Orca have amazing lume 😁


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shez58

Citizen Attesa CB3010-57E


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Robotaz

One of the very best beaters I've ever owned.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Spuz Zard

Beware of the Dark Side...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

Oh me oh my! Look what just got delivered to me... I am over the moon with delight!!!


----------



## 1386paul




----------



## jwernatl




----------



## Rile

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy




----------



## maccasvanquish

vhl71 said:


> Arrived today. How do you guys like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


What's the model number? And does the bezel rotate? Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@philskywalker - Love the green highlights, what's the model number?


----------



## jwernatl

RegularStormy said:


>


Nice! Indeed it is.


----------



## jwernatl




----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 today🤗


----------



## Lepdiggums

1386paul said:


>


Always a pleasure to see a vintage piece in mint condition 😍🤩🥰👍


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Gclink

My attempts to destroy this have failed.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with this one today, BN4026-09E I think 😁


----------



## Pongster




----------



## jwernatl




----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e on a beautiful day🙂


----------



## Tiribos

CC3067-88E


----------



## Spuz Zard

👍Tiribos, I Really Love that blue lume!👍


----------



## Spuz Zard

Oh, that blue glow, gotta love it!👍


----------



## sal4

My first Citizen, which was a gift from my wife. Model CA4220-80L.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

sal4 said:


> My first Citizen, which was a gift from my wife. Model CA4220-80L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your wife has good taste


----------



## Robotaz

Dxnnis said:


> Your wife has good taste


Yeah the added color to this model goes a step beyond the average Citizen. Looks really sharp.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87

Citizen BN0100 aka Excalibur


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## jwernatl




----------



## 021411

I sold my Ecozilla a few years ago and have been without a Citizen in my collection. I got this in today.


----------



## Lepdiggums

30 seconds in the sunshine😊👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

jwernatl said:


> View attachment 16100038
> 
> 
> View attachment 16100040
> View attachment 16100080


@jwernatl : Love the orange accents...what's the reference number on that amazing GMT?


----------



## Tiribos

Citizen Bluetooth + sapphire
















BZ1025-02F


----------



## jwernatl

021411 said:


> I sold my Ecozilla a few years ago and have been without a Citizen in my collection. I got this in today.
> View attachment 16100127


Never let it go..


----------



## Snaggletooth

jwernatl said:


> View attachment 16100038
> 
> 
> View attachment 16100040
> View attachment 16100080


???


----------



## Wolfsatz

Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwernatl

MarkKenyon said:


> @jwernatl : Love the orange accents...what's the reference number on that amazing GMT?


It's the BJ7129-56E. It comes with a braclet. Solid end links, machined clasp - top. Excellent all the way around. I put her on that strap - got it off ETSY. if you want that info let me know. Super all the way around!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today


----------



## jwernatl

MarkKenyon said:


> @jwernatl : Love the orange accents...what's the reference number on that amazing GMT?


Here's the night side - and it will show all night at 6am its still readable- unbelievable - I do lots of side by side comparisons, the lume on my newer skx tries to but there is a difference- (and i love all 37 of my watches) - - the results from my official nightstand goober testing Citizen has the best luminescence of them all. It may not be brightest at start, but its longest lasting.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Tiribos said:


> Citizen Bluetooth + sapphire
> View attachment 16100641
> 
> View attachment 16100642
> 
> BZ1025-02F


Is that a new watch? Looks pretty fresh to me, and I think I'm getting that "new watch smell" coming thru my computer, lol
BTW it looks like a really sweet timepiece!


----------



## Tiribos

Spuz Zard said:


> Is that a new watch? Looks pretty fresh to me, and I think I'm getting that "new watch smell" coming thru my computer, lol
> BTW it looks like a really sweet timepiece!


Not really a new watch, but for me yes.
There are plenty of versions. The colors of the cases, indications, metal bracelet .. I think this one is a JDM.
It can vibrates according to the choices made with the app.
Module W770.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Tiribos

ATP53-2702


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving for corners today


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount this afternoon 😆


----------



## Toweruser

NY0100-50ME


----------



## Chidling

Love my NY0040 and BN0220


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca 🤩👍


----------



## platinumderby

Nice


----------



## Chidling




----------



## chief_D

Added to the collection today courtesy of @TehKing


----------



## Roy Hobbs

New cell









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## hi_bri

Here is my set of less commonly seen Cal. 0610 1/100 Promaster Chronographs:










0610-T004679 TA with gray rim:









0610-T004661 TA with black rim:









Another 0610-T004661 TA with black rim:









Discovered these when hunting for some Seiko 7T52/7T59 1/00 chronographs. Citizen's execution is different with the central seconds running crazily at 1/00 speed for 1 minute before the 6 o'clock seconds counter becomes the chrono counter.

-Brian


----------



## Spuz Zard

The Promaster Nighthawk!


----------



## CasioVibe

August 1986 Citizen Aqualand C021

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachanga




----------



## Tuna holic

Robotaz said:


>


Which model is this?
It looks like an absolute tank, i'm guessing titanium?
Nice piece dude ?


----------



## Chidling

Citizen Promaster BN0220 Titanium Diver


----------



## Robotaz

Tuna holic said:


> Which model is this?
> It looks like an absolute tank, i'm guessing titanium?
> Nice piece dude


BN0220

It's actually very light and fits flat on my wrist. It's so comfortable that I'm really struggling to find a strap that doesn't distract from its comfort. Everything I've tried is just too imposing somehow, and annoying. Best I've found is a NATO, and that of course elevates it up off the wrist and partly negates how great it wants to sit on the wrist. I'm still looking for a thin, soft strap that isn't horribly ugly. The lugs are too wide for most small straps. It's a tough one. Gotta say it's thrown me for a loop.


----------



## Chidling

Maybe it is not necessary to invent a wheel and use the stock strap, which is OK I think.


----------



## Robotaz

I think the stock strap is way too thick and hard. It ruins the watch for me. I may buy one of the newer Seiko rubber straps that are comfortable. I forgot about them until a new watch came today with one in the box.


----------



## Ziptie

Robotaz said:


> BN0220
> 
> It's actually very light and fits flat on my wrist. It's so comfortable that I'm really struggling to find a strap that doesn't distract from its comfort. Everything I've tried is just too imposing somehow, and annoying. Best I've found is a NATO, and that of course elevates it up off the wrist and partly negates how great it wants to sit on the wrist. I'm still looking for a thin, soft strap that isn't horribly ugly. The lugs are too wide for most small straps. It's a tough one. Gotta say it's thrown me for a loop.


Tried the Barton elite silicone? Comfortable, affordable.


----------



## Pachanga




----------



## Robotaz

Ziptie said:


> Tried the Barton elite silicone? Comfortable, affordable.


Haven't heard of it, but thank you I will go check it out now!


----------



## vhl71

maccasvanquish said:


> What's the model number? And does the bezel rotate? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BM7456-51E
Bezel doesn't rotate.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87

NY0100 aka Excalibur in its natural habitat.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Stealth Nighthawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigemptea




----------



## ck13

Sun's out, zilla's out.
















Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today


----------



## Spuz Zard

A lazy Sunday morning


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## Frugalwatcher

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16118035


and you have the nerve to show 2 at the same time. lol. Beautiful and rare


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Lepdiggums

Frugalwatcher said:


> and you have the nerve to show 2 at the same time. lol. Beautiful and rare


Thanks Frugalwatcher😉👍 here's the story on how you end up with two🤣🤣🤣🤣.
Hahaha, its a funny story, but not really. 
Picked up the jp3020-05e non bracelet version and after not seeing any shipping up dates and many phone call to the company after 80 days I thought it was lost, so I was lucky enough to find the bracelet version and purchased it, then 2 days later the first one turns up out of the blue crazy!!!!! Then the bracelet version took 100 days to arrive, once again no shipping update and many call, so I thought this one had been lost too, but once again out of the blue it turns up,


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Chidling




----------



## clarencek

Robotaz said:


> Haven't heard of it, but thank you I will go check it out now!


Best rubber straps I've found are the FKM ones. Fairly thin, super flexible and comfy. You can get them from watchgecko or if you don't mind the wait from AliExpress for $10.


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## rc2300156

Ny0040









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHwk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## crazybywatches

Today, a vintage from my father

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## evan_rothman

This is my new Altichron. What a joy to wear!


----------



## evan_rothman

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16118035


Love that watch!! What is the reference model?


----------



## Lepdiggums

evan_rothman said:


> Love that watch!! What is the reference model?


The orange strap version is the jp3020-05e and the bracelet is the jp3020-56e. Happy hunting, there are still a few floating around, I think there is one for sale on wus currently ??just found the watch up for grabs, link below.









SOLD FSO: Very Rare - Citizen Promaster Aquamount...


SOLD For sale only in very good condition! Please no trades. Very Rare - Citizen Promaster Aquamount Diver JP3020 - Cal C900 Watch is in very nice condition, no scratches on glass, body. Some marks on titanium bracelet. Included titanium bracelet, box and manuals. The features / descriptions...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf 🐺


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

This old thing from 1978&#8230;

View attachment 16127077


----------



## Lepdiggums

Rocking the new promaster strap on the jp😊


----------



## nooski87

BN0100 Excalibur on Bond NATO strap


----------



## shez58

Citizen Attesa CC4015-51E









from my Instagram


----------



## leets

My Luminous Fugu...









Fugu timing in...


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@shez58 that Attesa F950 is awesome The bezel insert and crystal are really a cut above! Great photo, too.

Happy Sunday! Shopping in my own watch box and wearing some of the lesser worn Signature AV1000-57A


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sugman




----------



## naganaga

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today 🤩👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073

Found this one in my watch box, and probably haven't worn it for 10 plus years. I left it outside all weekend long to let the sun charge it. Last time I wore it, I apparently set the alarm up for 1pm for some unknown reason.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## litespud

Recently acquired BN0100-51E "Excalibur". Got it with the bracelet, which is pretty decent, but wear it on a no-name 22mm silicon strap. This is my second E168-powered Eco-Drive. The last one was indestructible (gave it to my dad after ~10 years - still going AFAIK), so I'm expecting great things from this one.


----------



## Lepdiggums

BN0016-04L 😊 forgot to press post yesterday 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altichron 😊👍


----------



## jovani




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## rob09

Just inherited my grandfathers prized Citizen. Can't find any info on model anywhere, not even a picture. Means the world to me. Not sure if I should leave as is or get it re-plated. I'll continue to wear my Seamaster 300 MC as my daily, but this will definitely come out on special occasions.


----------



## bugi

Promaster Marine Super Titanium NY0076-10EE 50th anniversary LE


----------



## aafanatic

@rob09 Awesome! I love a storied watch I would leave the wear that is the patina of a life well lived;-)


----------



## sleepyhead123

Picked this up recently. Hope to get to use it sometime in the future. 

Comes in its own travel case too. Koosh ball for scale. Keeps really good time too since you can regulate it yourself on the back.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## OutdoorsFamilyMan

Just scored my first Citizen in a trade on an outdoor forum I frequent. It's a Promaster Altichron. It needs a new crystal but because it's already scratched I'm not afraid to wear it as an EDC watch. The strap was beat up and too short so I ordered a handful of different straps. The Zulu to the far right is my favorite. It's a thin silicone single pass strap.


----------



## VlahdiVahstard

Sorry double post.


----------



## VlahdiVahstard

My only Citizen at the moment.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@VlahdiVahstard Awesome watch! Welcome to the forum


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Spuz Zard

The rainy season is here it seems. 😢


----------



## Spuz Zard

Sorry double post somehow


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf 🐺


----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## jovani




----------



## MarkKenyon

I wonder how Tough this new surface plate is....


----------



## Danny_MC

Citizen automatic NJ0100-89L


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just picked up a couple of nubuck straps to see how they look 👍


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MDT IT

Year 1982 1300m titanium
Year 2021 200m titanium

The new monster..


----------



## jovani




----------



## sticky




----------



## verreauxi

Here's my new model 830 from the new Series 8 collection. What an amazing and unique watch. I love it:


----------



## JodyDavis

New to Citizen. Just got this and quite happy with it so far!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Another picture of the Ti BN0200-05E Diver, there are still some flowers blooming into the Fall here in NJ.
(I just noticed the random rotation of the bezel!)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Chidling




----------



## HMR170




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MDT IT

Titanium MRK


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## MarkKenyon

The chain link was TOUGH to get out, my Amazon chain tool, not so tough.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## GentleJohnny

Newbie here, Citizen titanium today.


----------



## sal4

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos

CC9075-61E


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1976








*


----------



## Danny_MC

Promaster BN-0190


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into the woods today in NJ


----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rojote




----------



## MarkKenyon

Starting to see red here in NJ


----------



## Spuz Zard

MarkKenyon said:


> Starting to see red here in NJ
> View attachment 16165950


Wow I love that Red dial... a true watch of the Vampyre! 🧛‍♀️🧛‍♂️👌


----------



## DarkAllen

haven't worn this watch in so long


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

This thing looks great on any strap, no matter what so far


----------



## MarkKenyon

Received my new Arai Signet-X helmet to replace my almost 7 year old Signet-Q Brett King Design. Not as colorful but a better face shield design and quieter.
Made across the WORLD in the same country as my PERPETUAL A-T CB0160-51L.


----------



## naganaga

Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Tiribos

naganaga said:


> Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


 very nice combo


----------



## leets

RegularStormy said:


> This thing looks great on any strap, no matter what so far


If you macro zoom into this dial, it's a very beautiful dial ...


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca today 😁


----------



## Tiribos

CC4000-59E


----------



## Tiribos

Citizen F158 CC5005-68Z Diver's Watch, Promaster JOUNETSU Collection, 
World Limited Edition 800 Pieces


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos That CC4000 Attesa is awesome! Take a close look at that crystal and tell me if it isn’t just a cut above
Really beautiful F158 as well


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos That CC4000 Attesa is awesome! Take a close look at that crystal and tell me if it isn’t just a cut above
> Really beautiful F158 as well


Thank you my friend. 
The crystal is really excellent but I will not venture to make comparisons . 😅


----------



## Rojote




----------



## jkpa




----------



## shez58

BN0220-16E


----------



## teo_cr

jovani said:


>


Beautiful watch @jovani- "Snow-White"


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E Eco-Drive


----------



## JodyDavis

AQ4080-52L Eco-Drive











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Attesa F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## M.Mikey

BZ0016-50E


----------



## prokhmer

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15850673


What is the model # of this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Edwin So




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp on the orange promaster strap 😍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Something a little different 🥰🥰 for all the vintage Citizen lover's. 1300m promotional page via real jp3020-05e aquamount.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

Stealth Nighthawk


----------



## shez58

bn0220-16e


----------



## J Palmer Cass




----------



## aafanatic

@J Palmer Cass Welcome to the forum That's a beauty

CC7014-82E


----------



## Skeptical

Early birthday present for me. A watch I’ve been thinking about for years. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny_MC

Pilot's chronograph CA7040-85E


----------



## DC Lavman

CB0020-50e (on aftermarket leather)


----------



## aafanatic

@Skeptical HAPPY BIRTHDAY my early birthday present is arriving tomorrow, but I can’t show it off here because it’s a Seiko

@philskywalkerthat looks Amazing on mesh Bravo👏


----------



## aafanatic

CC2004-08-E F100 (#478-500)


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

One of my favorites for the money


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Spuz Zard

The other Promaster Nighthawk model BJ7138-04E































I changed out the stock green leather strap for a black PVD bracelet from Amazon. I had already used it for a previous project and I bent the spring bars. The fit needs a little bit of work, the stock ones don't quite fit the bracelet. I need to order some others that will fit to get it really spot on!
A Work In Progress! 👍


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## cfw

Ti Ecozilla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSR

CC4005-63L


----------



## Robotaz

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16152371
> 
> 
> View attachment 16152374


Out plowing the fields?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today 🥰


----------



## Chidling

Robotaz said:


> Out plowing the fields?


Exactly


----------



## Tiribos

AT9096-57E
H820


----------



## shez58

just got this beauty, NY0125-83E, not the best strap combo, I need to find a better strap


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@NSR Welcome to the forum That is an Awsome Attesa F950


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into the leaves here in NJ


----------



## vmaniqui

now I got my Blue Angels, Red Arrows Limited Ed, Navihawk Titanium and another Blue Angels. these just came in all at the same time. I am not so sure if I should be proud of myself.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen jdm catalog with the first release of the C020 🥰🥰🥰🤩👍


----------



## Dxnnis

vmaniqui said:


> now I got my Blue Angels, Red Arrows Limited Ed, Navihawk Titanium and another Blue Angels. these just came in all at the same time. I am not so sure if I should be proud of myself.
> View attachment 16194086
> View attachment 16194087
> View attachment 16194089
> View attachment 16194091


Why not be proud of yourself you got some beauties there


----------



## NSR

aafanatic said:


> @NSR Welcome to the forum That is an Awsome Attesa F950


@aafanatic Thanks, this was a result of discussion with you about lume....F950 or F990. Here's the latter, CC7015-55E.


----------



## MarkKenyon

vmaniqui said:


> now I got my Blue Angels, Red Arrows Limited Ed, Navihawk Titanium and another Blue Angels. these just came in all at the same time. I am not so sure if I should be proud of myself.
> View attachment 16194086
> View attachment 16194087
> View attachment 16194089
> View attachment 16194091


Awesome collection!


----------



## aafanatic

@NSR That CC7017-55E is Awesome. I have never regretted mine


----------



## Racer-X

JDM Attesa Jetsetter


----------



## shez58

NY0125-83E, lumeshot


----------



## marko114

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban




----------



## NSR

@aafanatic the semi-circular cutout around the 6 really annoys me, will be letting this go I think.
@marko114 Snap! Literally just pictured mine to upload and saw same as yours....
JY8051-08E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

JY8051-59E


----------



## NSR

I like the metal bracelet of the JY8051-59E over my resin strap based JY8051-08E. Being stainless steel I bet it's very heavy though.


----------



## saint-lnd

Solar radio-controlled duratect titanium with 200m water resistance screw down crown today.


----------



## Spuz Zard

When ever I have this beast on my wrist I forget how much I like it! I mean for such a beefy timepiece it wears so much nicer then you think it would.
I love it!


----------



## Ziptie

saint-lnd said:


> Solar radio-controlled duratect titanium with 200m water resistance screw down crown today.
> View attachment 16197533


Where did you get it? I’ve been looking for a reasonably priced CB0170 for a year. 









Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


Howdy all, I've become recently enamored of this family of watches, so thought I'd do a bit more research and share my findings here for posterity. Overview This is a family of 42mm titanium aviator style sport watches, all sharing the same case and using the H145 eco-drive solar movement. It...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## nickant44

Citizen Quartz Bullhead - Panda
Edit: I have now put it on a black leather strap - much better.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## NSR

CC4015-86L in sun, shade and lume... beautiful!


----------



## aafanatic

@NSR Loving that CC4015-86L F950 That dial is to die for

CC7014-63E


----------



## vmaniqui

charge time for my blue angels and Ti. as you can see they are still wrapped.


----------



## MechanicalSnowman

shez58 said:


> NY0125-83E, lumeshot
> View attachment 16195774
> 
> View attachment 16195775


That is gorgeous. I love the 12 o'clock marker, and that lume is stunning. Nice find!


----------



## creepycrawling

Was tempted to put my G Shock on, but decided to put on the titanium PMD56-2952


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSR

This is my main goto Citizen, the CC4005-71Z, which I think is perhaps quite underrated considering the amount available still new at bargain prices for this limited edition.
If the CC4015-86L was the precursor to Seiko's Astron SBXC105, the CC4005-71Z must be the precursor to the SBXC101.
I didn't need to charge the lume like I did on the final shot I of CC4015-86L, these three shots are au natural in all their ethereal splendor.... sun, shade and a slightly darker environment.







⁷


----------



## Terra Citizen

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum. Here are my Citizen watches:










Titanium dress watch, four Promaster Tough variations and a titanium Diver's watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Terra Citizen said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum. Here are my Citizen watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium dress watch, four Promaster Tough variations and a titanium Diver's watch.


Welcome to the forum! You obviously also follow the conviction that when you like a watch design, you need to get all variants ^_^


----------



## Terra Citizen

CitizenPromaster said:


> Welcome to the forum! You obviously also follow the conviction that when you like a watch design, you need to get all variants ^_^


Thanks!

What can I say? I like the Promaster Tough series. It started with the green variant and ended with the blue variant. I hope they release more.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## vmaniqui

just got this one and I am liking it....


----------



## nickant44

Citizen Quartz Bullhead - Panda
I have now put it on a black leather strap and Bund - much better!
Several on-line reviewers have been underwhelmed by this watch, but most of their issues are resolved by this.
"Too small" - not any more.
"Top heavy" - sits much better, without roll, on the Bund.
"Cheap, thin bracelet" - ditch it for leather.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## shez58

nickant44 said:


> Citizen Quartz Bullhead - Panda
> I have now put it on a black leather strap and Bund - much better!
> Several on-line reviewers have been underwhelmed by this watch, but most of their issues are resolved by this.
> "Too small" - not any more.
> "Top heavy" - sits much better, without roll, on the Bund.
> "Cheap, thin bracelet" - ditch it for leather.
> View attachment 16203285


Where did you buy this leather?
I'm waiting for my Citizen Quartz Bullhead to arrive.


----------



## Sugman

It's been months since this one's been on my wrist.


----------



## Paxman

Citizen NY0040-09W formerly known as the PPW


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickant44

shez58 said:


> Where did you buy this leather?


The 18mm leather strap - from a Sydney seller.
The Bund strap came with a vintage watch purchase.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rojote

Updated to stainless engineer and surprisingly fairly close color wise. The ti is a tad yellower and darker. Will work until I grab a factory ti bracelet. Tangerine Dreams…


----------



## jkpa




----------



## brandon\

I posted over in the deals thread. You can get this for about $215 in the US from an Italian website.


----------



## MechanicalSnowman

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16205193
> 
> View attachment 16205195
> 
> View attachment 16205196
> 
> View attachment 16205197
> 
> View attachment 16205194


Love that color! What is the model # on this beauty?


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into the sunset tonight in NJ


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for Flyer Friday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e aquamount tonight 😊🤘


----------



## Lepdiggums

New incoming vintage diver heading my way soon, here's a tease😍👍


----------



## ronhan

Picture not from today, but still wearing it sometimes:








Regards, Ron


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Rojote

MechanicalSnowman said:


> Love that color! What is the model # on this beauty?


Thank you!
BN0200-05X


----------



## Rojote




----------



## CitizenPromaster

it's my grail and I'm hogging them all


----------



## Kurt Behm

Lepdiggums said:


> BN0016-04L 😊 forgot to press post yesterday 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 16137099


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altichron BN4026-09E i think 🤔


----------



## leets

*BN0220-16E
🤖*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Nout




----------



## Rile

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NSR

Nout said:


> View attachment 16210114


Like the case in the background with just a couple more slots to fill perhaps? I'm about half done out of my 12 watch case.


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4004-52E











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote

sal4 said:


> Citizen AT4004-52E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice looking watch Sal!


----------



## sal4

Rojote said:


> Nice looking watch Sal!


Thanks Rojote! It is one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Citizen U700 SST. Long time since I wore this, feels great on the hand.


----------



## shez58

which strap looking better?

































NY0125-83E vs BN0220-16E


----------



## MarkKenyon

shez58 said:


> which strap looking better?
> 
> View attachment 16212534
> View attachment 16212538
> 
> View attachment 16212537
> 
> View attachment 16212535
> 
> 
> NY0125-83E vs BN0220-16E
> View attachment 16212536


I like the first strap better, it's flatter on the wrist than the strap with the expansion "bumps".


----------



## vmaniqui

should I wear the red or the blue ? I have been eyeing this blue angels for years and finally got one. guess it comes with a red too.  I think I will keep both of these watches. I am kinda on the fence with the red one but looking at it a little bit longer, I am liking it too. thanks.


----------



## Lepdiggums

shez58 said:


> which strap looking better?
> 
> View attachment 16212534
> View attachment 16212538
> 
> View attachment 16212537
> 
> View attachment 16212535
> 
> 
> NY0125-83E vs BN0220-16E
> View attachment 16212536


Awesome!!! Looking good 🤩🤩🤩👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E 300m


----------



## Frugalwatcher

Old reliable


----------



## Ziptie

CB0170 
Just ordered a lighter colored strap for it.


----------



## 808TokeiDude

BJ7110-89E and BJ7111-51M...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> CB0170
> Just ordered a lighter colored strap for it.


it's a handsome watch Ziptie!


----------



## Ziptie

CitizenPromaster said:


> it's a handsome watch Ziptie!


Thank you! I know it doesn’t have enough subdials and bezels to make you happy, but I’m enjoying it. :-D

Here’s the backstory on this watch:









Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


Howdy all, I've become recently enamored of this family of watches, so thought I'd do a bit more research and share my findings here for posterity. Overview This is a family of 42mm titanium aviator style sport watches, all sharing the same case and using the H145 eco-drive solar movement. It...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn2024-05e today


----------



## aafanatic

JR4046-03E Sailhawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

Another Citizen arriving tomorrow. .


----------



## MarkKenyon

The last of the fall flowers in NJ


----------



## MarkKenyon

Switched over to the NH8390-11X C7 for our afternoon walk.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca 😆👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

Took the titanium out for a walk today with our miniature golden doodle Siena


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

CC2006-53E F100


----------



## DPflaumer




----------



## nooski87

BN0100 aka Excalibur


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today, just ordered the black promaster strap 😍😍 the jp should look pretty darn good rocking a black strap again 🤗🤗


----------



## Kurt Behm

chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen


Citizen Concept Dome. Long discontinued.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## PRR660

Hi, my first post. I have two Citizen Eco Drives watches presently. I will try to post pics of them later. I have a Citizen AT 4004 52e with SS bracelet with gold trim. I really love this watch. I got it from a pawn shop in May 2018 and it's running well and holding plenty of charge. i got it for less for about $100. I verified with a Citizen jewelry and repair shop that it is a genuine Citizen. The SS bracelet has never felt heavy to me, so I have never felt the need to spend more for a titanium bracelet
I also have a Citizen Promaster Tsuno Racer with white/silver dial and the black strap with red stitching. I like the leather strap and have never felt the need to order the SS bracelet. Once I got used to the strap and deployment clasp I would even forget I had it on. It looks great on my wrist. I took it on a trip when I first goti it on a sunny day and when I got back it showed full charge and has never shown less than that. I bought it on ebay in Feb.2020, It is not one of the "limited edition" ones, but who cares; it is a quality build and runs great.

I sold an older model Citizen Blue Angel quartz but not eco drive in 2016. I sold it because it was eating up batteries too often. In retrospect, I wish I had kept it.

I like Citizen and Seiko. IMO, they are equal but different.; I tend to prefer Citizen's styling more over Seiko's

Phil


----------



## PRR660

Motorcityjoe said:


> Here are mine, minus the Seiko Tuna.


Hey Motorcityguy, just a question. Not sure which model this is, but I really like the one in the lower left with the white dial, black subdials, and tachimeter on the bezel. Which model is this and is it still available and how much is it?


----------



## naganaga

Yet another rainy day in Bangalore, and I have chosen to wear this dual register flyback chrono from Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> it's my grail and I'm hogging them all
> 
> View attachment 16206772


And I’m hogging all of these too


----------



## Ziptie

CB0170 on a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## Lepdiggums

After a week wearing my [email protected]#o 7c43-6a00, its time to switch to the c022 for the next 7 days 😁👍


----------



## nuhobby

When life / auction gives you a nearly-free lemon, you make a Christmas watch....




















Happy hunting!
Chris


----------



## aafanatic

@PRR660 Welcome to the forum The watch you were asking about is a Citizen Signature Grand Complication two tone steel. Here’s mine in titanium: BZ0016-50E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRR660

aafanatic said:


> @PRR660 Welcome to the forum The watch you were asking about is a Citizen Signature Grand Complication two tone steel. Here’s mine in titanium: BZ0016-50E





aafanatic said:


> @PRR660 Welcome to the forum The watch you were asking about is a Citizen Signature Grand Complication two tone steel. Here’s mine in titanium: BZ0016-50E


Thanks aafanatic for the info on the Citizen Sig. BZ 0016-50e. I checked around and prices run from over $1000. to least I saw one online for $595.,but I'm not sure I trust them. Anyway the price is a little steep for me, steel or titanium. 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## PRR660

PRR660 said:


> Thanks aafanatic for the info on the Citizen Sig. BZ 0016-50e. I checked around and prices run from over $1000. to least I saw one online for $595.,but I'm not sure I trust them. Anyway the price is a little steep for me, steel or titanium.
> Thanks
> Phil


Also, I checked on the Moon phase Citizen Sig version. Can't find one of these for less than $1000.either.


----------



## acp5533

I have the blue and black face. What can I say, I love this watch.






  








8B4F46BE-8846-44CF-81E1-04510AC56D5B.jpeg




__
acp5533


__
Nov 15, 2021












  








4E91A84D-EBB3-4F3D-A5B2-CF6F91A60D4F.jpeg




__
acp5533


__
Nov 15, 2021












  








9EC37FC7-DF18-4339-940A-211C466B9A57.jpeg




__
acp5533


__
Nov 15, 2021


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 from 1989 for the new week ahead 😊








On another note, just received word that my new vintage purchase has arrived in the country, Omg, so excited!!!!!


----------



## aafanatic

@PRR660 That’s because that’s what they’re worth$$ The signature line is mid-tier 
My Titanium MoonPhase is my wedding watch, back when $1300 was a lot 

AV3013-54E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

New one! JDM Aqualand.


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 and lily🤩


----------



## WichitaViajero

Citizen ecodrive GMT


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 with his newly arrived cousin in the background 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> C022 with his newly arrived cousin in the background 🥰🥰🥰
> View attachment 16243423


----------



## shez58

My current Citizen divers


----------



## Rojote

Digging this on an engineer bracelet. That is the nicest oem bracelet I have seen on a low-mid range Citizen. Solid end links and milled clasp. 🏁💪🏻👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprhodium39




----------



## Terra Citizen

Rojote said:


> Digging this on an engineer bracelet. That is the nicest oem bracelet I have seen on a low-mid range Citizen. Solid end links and milled clasp. 🏁💪🏻👍
> View attachment 16243787
> View attachment 16243788


That's a really nice bracelet! It's Citizen OEM? 
Do you have a part number? 
What is the lug width?


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Here's my Promaster Titanium Diver. Orange dial is hard to find but they're on sale right now at Eli Adams Jewelers in NJ for $255 on the rubber strap. I added the magnifier.


----------



## Rojote

Terra Citizen said:


> That's a really nice bracelet! It's Citizen OEM?
> Do you have a part number?
> What is the lug width?


No, that one is my aftermarket 22mm engineer bracelet. I believe I got it off Amazon. The oem one is very nice though.


----------



## Rojote

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> Here's my Promaster Titanium Diver. Orange dial is hard to find but they're on sale right now at Eli Adams Jewelers in NJ for $255 on the rubber strap. I added the magnifier.
> View attachment 16244613


Great watch Chuck. I scored one off fleabay for $153. Cheers!


----------



## lookatwrist

Lepdiggums said:


> C022 with his newly arrived cousin in the background 🥰🥰🥰
> View attachment 16243423


What is it?


----------



## Robbie_roy

Swearing to give the PMD56 the more wrist time it deserves.


----------



## Lepdiggums

About a year or so ago I came across a post on wus discussing the history of citizen dive watches and a lost citizen diver from 1984??? The post writer had one of these mysterious black watches with a depth rating of 800m🤔

So with very little information, off I when, so over the last year and bit by bit I finally found the information I required, unfortunately I missed out on a nos one 8 or so months ago now 😭😭😭😭 so I kept up the search and saving more funds, which I definitely need!!!! So after handing over a wheelbarrow full of money to own this mysterious dive, it finally arrived yesterday.









So I'm proud to present to my follow Citizen freaks the super rare (I personally dislike using rare as its way over used!!!, but for this watch i feel its justified)

The new center piece to my collection.

The 1984 black and gold citizen 800m saturation TIB - IG. Titanium. With original buckle and strap.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Lepdiggums said:


> About a year or so ago I came across a post on wus discussing the history of citizen dive watches and a lost citizen diver from 1984??? The post writer had one of these mysterious black watches with a depth rating of 800m🤔
> 
> So with very little information, off I when, so over the last year and bit by bit I finally found the information I required, unfortunately I missed out on a nos one 8 or so months ago now 😭😭😭😭 so I kept up the search and saving more funds, which I definitely need!!!! So after handing over a wheelbarrow full of money to own this mysterious dive, it finally arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 16245495
> 
> 
> So I'm proud to present to my follow Citizen freaks the super rare (I personally dislike using rare as its way over used!!!, but for this watch i feel its justified)
> 
> The new center piece to my collection.
> 
> The 1984 black and gold citizen 800m saturation TIB - IG. Titanium. With original buckle and strap.
> View attachment 16245504
> View attachment 16245500
> View attachment 16245503
> View attachment 16245502
> View attachment 16245501


Beautiful! Congrats again on your newly acquired addition to your collection 😎👍🏽, wear it in good health!


----------



## Nout

Lepdiggums said:


> About a year or so ago I came across a post on wus discussing the history of citizen dive watches and a lost citizen diver from 1984??? The post writer had one of these mysterious black watches with a depth rating of 800m🤔


Looks a lovely addition to any collection, do you have a reference for this model?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Nout said:


> Looks a lovely addition to any collection, do you have a reference for this model?


Citizen Promaster 800m Ref: 2852-264568 TA


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Nout said:


> Looks a lovely addition to any collection, do you have a reference for this model?


certainly, until you discover that they are four digits ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Nout

CitizenPromaster said:


> certainly, until you discover that they are four digits ;-)


Haha, yeah I figured that out and moved on


----------



## Lepdiggums

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Beautiful! Congrats again on your newly acquired addition to your collection 😎👍🏽, wear it in good health!


Thanks oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Nout said:


> Looks a lovely addition to any collection, do you have a reference for this model?


Thanks Nout, 😊👍
Spf56-9883


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

C022


----------



## Verdict

CC3000 on a new blue strap - color matches the dial perfectly. Do you know how hard it is to find 23mm straps???


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Tiribos

BN4029-01G


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the classic citizen diver again 😊👍


----------



## strix




----------



## whatistimetoapig

Cocas said:


> View attachment 16247552


What's the reference on this model? Looks awesome!


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdrianS

Promaster Tough


----------



## 762mm

Cocas said:


> View attachment 16247552


What model is this?


----------



## Cocas

762mm said:


> What model is this?


The Citizen CTY57-1272.


----------



## Cocas

whatistimetoapig said:


> What's the reference on this model? Looks awesome!


CTY 57-1272.


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Rojote




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

Switch over to beads of rice. Dress up the JDM Aqualand. .


----------



## Tiribos

AT9096-57E


----------



## siomon




----------



## epi.is

It's not obvious but it's got all new longer hands and a white tip on the seconds hand for better visibility.


----------



## AdrianS

CB0010-02E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teo_cr

Frugalwatcher said:


> Old reliable
> View attachment 16214309


I love it... Nice!!


----------



## Rojote

New old skule


----------



## Rojote

On 23mm leather! Oh yeah. .


----------



## SixtyLion

One of my favorite watches!!!


----------



## SixtyLion

Rojote said:


> On 23mm leather! Oh yeah. .
> View attachment 16261668
> 
> View attachment 16261669


Very nice strap, looks great and stitching matches the second hand!


----------



## Rojote

SixtyLion said:


> Very nice strap, looks great and stitching matches the second hand!


Thanks. Bought this strap originally for my perpetual calendar, but it works as my winter strap for this one. The promaster buckle fit too…bonus! 🏁💪🏻


----------



## SixtyLion

Rojote said:


> Thanks. Bought this strap originally for my perpetual calendar, but it works as my winter strap for this one. The promaster buckle fit too…bonus! 🏁💪🏻
> View attachment 16262183
> 
> View attachment 16262182
> 
> View attachment 16262181


Citizen should take some design clues from you!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Out and about with the 37 year old newbie 😁


----------



## SixtyLion

Lepdiggums said:


> Out and about with the newbie 😁
> View attachment 16264279


Awesome watch!!! I really hope that Citizen will do reissue of one these extreme divers, with Super Titanium, Eco-Drive, and sapphire! Great looking watch man! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Lepdiggums

SixtyLion said:


> Awesome watch!!! I really hope that Citizen will do reissue of one these extreme divers, with Super Titanium, Eco-Drive, and sapphire! Great looking watch man! Thank you for sharing!!!


Thanks SixtyLion😁👍, definitely a hard to find citizen this one!!! Unfortunately Citizen isn't like Seiko, otherwise there would be a million reissues every other week in every color of the rainbow 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lepdiggums

Rojote said:


> Thanks. Bought this strap originally for my perpetual calendar, but it works as my winter strap for this one. The promaster buckle fit too…bonus! 🏁💪🏻
> View attachment 16262183
> 
> View attachment 16262182
> 
> View attachment 16262181


Awesome strap, love the buckle!!! Awesome watch 🙂👍


----------



## Rojote




----------



## SixtyLion




----------



## watchmenottv

My 1st & Only Citizen 👍


----------



## Miawwwn

What model is this? I thought it really looked like a Sarb033, and even the watch identifier in the Chrono24 app was fooled:











epi.is said:


> View attachment 16257401
> 
> 
> It's not obvious but it's got all new longer hands and a white tip on the seconds hand for better visibility.


----------



## epi.is

it's a JDM NB1041-84e, it's a very nice piece, fit and finish is on par with my Royal Orient.

I like to mod my watches and have since decided I'll make a washi paper dial for it.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> I am not the first on WUS to acquire a PMP56-2933 alongside other Citizen Sky Pilot watches...
> 
> View attachment 15505777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15505778
> 
> 
> But I am the first to amass this fine trio
> 
> View attachment 15505780
> 
> 
> I have decided though not to buy the JDM caliber H411 variants, because I will simply not wear them. The only one I still want is the PMP56-2901, if the condition and price is right.
> 
> View attachment 15505781
> 
> 
> These - while not a limited edition - seem more rare than the 2933 though. And the ones that did come up for sale, did not have sufficient links in the bracelet.
> 
> I'd also like a JY8025-59E just for fun (same as PMV65-2271 but with DLC), but I can't justify spending that much money on a watch.


As some of you might know, I have since sold the AS4050-51E, acquired the PMP56-2901 (two actually), and now I've even gotten lucky on a JY8025-59E!








I need an extra bracelet link to wear it comfortably, but for now it can join sibling PMV65-2271 in the watch box!

It's a sunny day and the power reserve is already one step up. I didn't know how I would like the polished DLC in the bracelet, but it's actually not a bad look. I still prefer the bracelet design on my other Pilot watches, but the JY is certainly an attractive watch to my eyes.


----------



## Tiribos

ST. Steel, Sapphire, radio Controlled :
CB5925-82X












































As I bought it in Spain and they are far from transmitters, it is sold with a wave amplifier











Comparison with PMD56-2952


----------



## flexriprock

JP1060-52Ll


----------



## Rojote




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into light snow here in NJ


----------



## Lu..




----------



## Nout

Here is my 800M 5503-F50212 from 1990. Mint condition with the original factory hologram sticker. Very hard to source, especially in a similar condition


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## MarkKenyon

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 16273914


WOW!
What's the reference on this Citizen?


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Lepdiggums

Nout said:


> Here is my 800M 5503-F50212 from 1990. Mint condition with the original factory hologram sticker. Very hard to source, especially in a similar condition
> View attachment 16273529
> 
> View attachment 16273527


Congratulations on finding a beautiful 800m definitely on my wrist list 🥰👍


----------



## Tiribos

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16274162
> 
> View attachment 16274163


Very good choice kubr1ck and congrats


----------



## siomon




----------



## shez58

Nout said:


> Here is my 800M 5503-F50212 from 1990. Mint condition with the original factory hologram sticker. Very hard to source, especially in a similar condition
> View attachment 16273529
> 
> View attachment 16273527


Where can I find this strap?


----------



## shez58

Citizen Attesa CB3010-57E, from my IG account


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rojote




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acp5533

shez58 said:


> Citizen Attesa CB3010-57E, from my IG account
> View attachment 16274970


Awesome watches, style and photography.


----------



## shez58

acp5533 said:


> Awesome watches, style and photography.


Thanks man 🙌


----------



## Lepdiggums

Its the end of my fashion watch week, now it's titanium week😊


----------



## Motorcityjoe

PRR660 said:


> Hey Motorcityguy, just a question. Not sure which model this is, but I really like the one in the lower left with the white dial, black subdials, and tachimeter on the bezel. Which model is this and is it still available and how much is it?


Sorry for the late response. Ah yes, Citizen Signature Collection Grand Complication BZ004-59A. I have not seen it for sale lately. I gifted mine to my son a few years ago. I paid about $800-$900 for it about 10 years ago. Even posted a review here.

Citizen Signature Series Grand Complication BZ0004-59A Review | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## captious

Came today. My first Citizen.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish

Citizen Bullhead AN3660


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp tonight 😁


----------



## admit-to-im

Relatively new-to-me watch: Citizen F900 Blue LE. It's a BIG watch - 48.5 mm diameter, 18.5 mm thick, 56 mm lug to lug but because it's titanium wears surprisingly well (6.75" wrist). Either way, the technology in this watch is amazing- Solar Eco Drive with GPS Synchronization so when I travel it will adjust the time automatically when i enter a new time zone.


----------



## shez58

NY0125-83E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## evan_rothman

Skeptical said:


> Early birthday present for me. A watch I’ve been thinking about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the reference number on this, please?


----------



## sal4

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skeptical

evan_rothman said:


> What is the reference number on this, please?


That's the PMD56-2952


----------



## nickant44

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8180-03E
My first solar-powered watch
Not a fan of the standard khaki canvas strap, so on black leather for now.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Couldn't decide tonight, do it both aquamounts🤣


----------



## acp5533

BX1000-06L today


----------



## MarkKenyon

It can be TOUGH to clean up some of these 3D prints for the tourbillon build:
3D Printed Three Axis Tourbillon Project - Follow Along...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Lepdiggums

Aquamount 😊


----------



## acp5533

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16285535


Nice.. what model is this?


----------



## acp5533

BX1000-57E today.. I realize that I must like the slightly more conservative designs by Citizen. I’m amazed how wild some of the watches are, very cool.


----------



## Sugman

acp5533 said:


> Nice.. what model is this?


Thanks. It's one of their Brycen models...CA0649-06X. I changed the strap to a DiModell Carbonio.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Chronograph day with the CA4190-54E


----------



## captious

NY0040 

No more stronger lume on the hands!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Have a fantastic Friday and weekend all 😁
Jp3020-56e aquamount and my tw steel pirate limited edition tonneau 😆


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfy001

Really like that new green Aqualand. Surprisingly haven't seen many of these on the forum. I figured these models would be super popular


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## bdawwg

Tiribos said:


> ST. Steel, Sapphire, radio Controlled :
> CB5925-82X
> As I bought it in Spain and they are far from transmitters, it is sold with a wave amplifier
> Comparison with PMD56-2952


Yoo, my first nice watch was a PMD56-2952 face on a nato, and I just ordered the CB5925-15E (the black one with leather strap). Get a ton of features in the CB5925 for the price. I just wish my came with a black bracelet than the leather.


----------



## Tiribos

bdawwg said:


> Yoo, my first nice watch was a PMD56-2952 face on a nato, and I just ordered the CB5925-15E (the black one with leather strap). Get a ton of features in the CB5925 for the price. I just wish my came with a black bracelet than the leather.


Black dial and yellow index, very nice !


----------



## bdawwg

Tiribos said:


> Black dial and yellow index, very nice !


Yeah, I like it a lot, but the blue dial and red second hand on the AT6080-53L is SO tempting.


----------



## Tiribos

bdawwg said:


> Yeah, I like it a lot, but the blue dial and red second hand on the AT6080-53L is SO tempting.


The temptations are so varied that unfortunately we have to make choices.


----------



## Lepdiggums

It's that time of the week, change over time😁 citizen to Seiko


----------



## siomon




----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## aafanatic

admit-to-im said:


> Relatively new-to-me watch: Citizen F900 Blue LE. It's a BIG watch - 48.5 mm diameter, 18.5 mm thick, 56 mm lug to lug but because it's titanium wears surprisingly well (6.75" wrist). Either way, the technology in this watch is amazing- Solar Eco Drive with GPS Synchronization so when I travel it will adjust the time automatically when i enter a new time zone.
> 
> View attachment 16281428
> 
> View attachment 16281429


@admit-to-im Congratulations on a beautiful watch!! That actually has a F990 movement in it like this one:

CC7014-82E F990



Not a F900 like this one:

CC9020-54E F900


----------



## fargelios




----------



## admit-to-im

aafanatic said:


> @admit-to-im Congratulations on a beautiful watch!! That actually has a F990 movement in it like this one:
> 
> CC7014-82E F990
> 
> 
> 
> Not a F900 like this one:
> 
> CC9020-54E F900


Good call. My mistake. Would this be considered a "high accuracy quartz" or because it synchronizes with the satellites that designation wouldn't apply?


----------



## captious




----------



## MarkKenyon

captious said:


> View attachment 16293319


Just purchased that model from a fellow WUS in the UK, can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## admit-to-im

I am thinking about a JDM Citizen Chronomaster as a future purchase. Any specific concerns I should have purchasing a JDM citizen model? Will I be able to get it serviced? Does the warranty apply?


----------



## acp5533

diver day


----------



## aafanatic

admit-to-im said:


> Good call. My mistake. Would this be considered a "high accuracy quartz" or because it synchronizes with the satellites that designation wouldn't apply?



@admit-to-im That F990 is Awesome Even though it is VERY accurate the HAQ forum is very picky about what gets posted in that forum: don’t waste my pain I am glad that your considering a Chronomaster. There are SO many awesome variations out there. If you get an eco drive model you will not need to get it serviced, and even if you do want to get it serviced, I don’t think it will be a problem


----------



## aafanatic

CC2001-57A


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums

New straps arrived today, time for some changes😁


----------



## Terra Citizen

What are the lug widths of those OEM straps? They look great!




Lepdiggums said:


> New straps arrived today, time for some changes😁


----------



## Terra Citizen

NB-1050


----------



## Lepdiggums

Terra Citizen said:


> What are the lug widths of those OEM straps? They look great!


Thanks Terra Citizen😊👍 promaster straps are 22mm and the c022 is 24mm, all of these straps have steel inserts inside the spring bar holes, which is quite interesting 😊👍


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch

Terra Citizen said:


> NB-1050


This is what Citizen should be doing, utilising the 9 series Miyota movement as much as they can. I'm a bit iffy on the handset but apart from that that looks a stunner of a watch.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I_hulahoop_with_my_watch said:


> This is what Citizen should be doing, utilising the 9 series Miyota movement as much as they can. I'm a bit iffy on the handset but apart from that that looks a stunner of a watch.


I agree! The handset is stamped and polished. I see what you mean, there is room for improvement, but the handset is not too dissimilar from the handset on a Rolex DateJust.


----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday with the Citizen Quartz Bullhead reissue!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## zenskar




----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing my new Citizen NY0040--09E that I just received from a fellow WUS.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing the World Perpetual A-T today while in the office


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that green!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## zenskar




----------



## Tiribos

BY140-57E


----------



## Firecrafter

My BN0110-06E really had quickly become one of my favorite quartz pieces and my favorite Citizen.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Skeptical

Corso BM7251-53L











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

My new "Sleeper" Diver! 👌


----------



## Lepdiggums

zenskar said:


> View attachment 16303271


Looking awesome, love the strap too😁👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Strap stealing time🤣🤣 sorry c022😋


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!


----------



## Spuz Zard

Lepdiggums said:


> Strap stealing time🤣🤣 sorry c022😋
> View attachment 16306491
> 
> View attachment 16306492
> 
> View attachment 16306490
> 
> View attachment 16306489
> 
> View attachment 16306488


Hey sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do!
Looks like it was well worth it though, nicely done.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Seems like I too have caught the strain of strapplayoitus... I might have a pretty aggressive one. 😷
My Promaster Nighthawk is infected


----------



## Lepdiggums

Spuz Zard said:


> Hey sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do!
> Looks like it was well worth it though, nicely done.


Thanks Spuz Zard😊👍 you definitely do🤣🤣


----------



## Lepdiggums

Spuz Zard said:


> Seems like I too have caught the strain of strapplayoitus... I might have a pretty aggressive one. 😷
> My Promaster Nighthawk is infected
> View attachment 16307209
> View attachment 16307210
> View attachment 16307211
> View attachment 16307212
> View attachment 16307213
> View attachment 16307214


Its totally infectious🤣🤣🤣🤣 look good too😍👍


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

I only just realized how cool the jp3020-05e original buckle is!!!! Unfortunately the steel keepers won't work as the Promaster strap is super thick 😁


----------



## sticky




----------



## Delirious

1st day of the ski season here in Yuzawa, Niigata, Japan so chose this today. I’m finding I really like this watch. Although only a recent purchase I’m defaulting to it as my go to weekend / sports watch. I love the blue & yellow leather strap on it and the white chapter ring just sets it apart from the majority of the other skyhawk models that use a single colour for the dial.










Cheers,
Delirious


----------



## Lepdiggums

A different watch a day, for the rest of my week 😁


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Summer fun dive watch that doesn’t get much attention. Love it but not a watch for every occasion. She sleeps thru winter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing my new NY0040-09E diver, going to be looking for a new strap soon, any suggestions for a strap similar to a Bartons Elite Silicon?


----------



## Yeti1964

Early Xmas pressie from the wife.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503

Vintage citizen!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Eary Christmas presents🤩🤩Just arrived today and it works 🥰🥰🥰🥰 co28 aqualand. Well it did after stealing the batteries out of the c022🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Catalin8503

And i like this vintage citizen, too 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503

And this too 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

The newbie hanging with an old dog😁


----------



## Mikey_84

My first Citizen


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Danyet




----------



## MarkKenyon

Buff52 said:


> View attachment 16314321


One of my favorite watch dials, Citizen or not.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Danyet said:


> View attachment 16314648


Looks like a Star Wars watch...in a good way!


----------



## 13gsc13

Yes
I really like it also


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Wishing all my Citizen brothers and sisters a very merry Christmas 😁


----------



## MarkKenyon

You also Lepdiggums 🎄


----------



## Spuz Zard

I am always suprised when I put on this one on my wrist, it's so light!
The beauty of titanium. 👌


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503

Nice watches here! I like what i see!!!!!!!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Loving my new titanium automatic


----------



## Spuz Zard

Promaster Diver's 300M BN0085-01E


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> You also Lepdiggums 🎄


Thanks MarkKenyon😊👍 merry Christmas to you too🎅👍 to the rest of the Citizen dive brother hood, my the new year bring fantastic dive watch rewards 😁


----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the Aqualand today😁 jdm citizen catalog page from 1986🤩


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the 1984 800m citizen today 😁


----------



## rc2300156

Ny0040 ready for diving 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into making a new zero-clearance insert for the table saw


----------



## nuhobby

MarkKenyon said:


> Diving into making a new zero-clearance insert for the table saw
> View attachment 16327110


 Wow! I was wearing the same watch about the same time you posted. I have a watch-tinkering 'desk' built onto the saw(table) of my Shopsmith:


----------



## Lepdiggums

Co28 aqualand today🤗


----------



## AirspeedAlive

Having some fun using the E6-B on the Nighthawk for flight planning, with holiday appropriate strap.


----------



## akierstein

Icing the Ray Mears. The green dial is so .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

nuhobby said:


> Wow! I was wearing the same watch about the same time you posted. I have a watch-tinkering 'desk' built onto the saw(table) of my Shopsmith:
> 
> View attachment 16327251


Very nice, I‘m jealous 
I just ordered some tools from Esslinger today, I have some older pocket watches that I’m going to start learning with. Future shop project will be a proper watchmaking desk.


----------



## nooski87

My newest watch - BN0151


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Autozilla today on the NL strap with original buckle 🤩


----------



## Incompass

Ron Swanson this evening with some Lagavulin 16…actually not a bit to “peaty” for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount today for the last day of the year in nz


----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into my new project, Meiji EMZ-5 microscope


----------



## Catalin8503

Happy new year!!!!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

My unicorn finds of 2021. Have a fantastic and save new year day my watch friend's 🙏🥳🥳


----------



## Osteoman

New, not on the original strap. The deployment clasp was not great. But I love the watch. Great deal for $218 from Citizen. Sapphire crystal with radio control.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## leets

Lepdiggums said:


> Going with the 1984 800m citizen today 😁
> View attachment 16325283


This piece is really nice... legendary...


----------



## Lepdiggums

leets said:


> This piece is really nice... legendary...


Thank-you leets, definitely one of the harder one's to find 🤩👍


----------



## naganaga

This 2-tone Citizen automatic for the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Rammus




----------



## martyloveswatches

Grab n go. NH is the choice


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca 😁 better add a lume shot as this watch has awesome lume 🤩


----------



## aafanatic

@AirspeedAlive welcome to the forum


----------



## Dreamliner

My new acquisition: A Citizen ProMaster Land *CB5925-82X. *


----------



## MarkKenyon

TOUGH choice but went with the Citizen over the G-Shock today while working in the shop


----------



## jkpa

Incoming..... Can't wait!


----------



## Rocket1991

Rammus said:


>


I really dig the look!


----------



## Col123

My Citizen collection. I have a few other watches but my 4 Eco-drives get all the wear. Not the most subtle watches but solid, cool designs and reliable.








The green strap one on the right actually came with a good steel bracelet but I fancied the nato strap look. The blue one came on a rubber strap which might well be suitable for diving (I don't know) but I didn't find it very comfortable. 








This GPS "satellite wave' is an attractive, solid reliable watch but I find the syncing a bit fiddly.
















This Bluetooth watch was from ebay Japan. Great for travel because with a smartphone app it can quickly sync to either whatever timezone you choose or to your phone. It doesn't hold it's Bluetooth connection over long periods though so I haven't bothered with the alarm feature.


----------



## Dreamliner

This one I bought 2 years ago, and it was my first Eco-Drive. Citizen AT9037-05E.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugi




----------



## johant

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16338772


I love that one, but I am a bit wary about the chronograph. Does it have a similar design as the Seiko mecaquartz movements? I love that it is mechanical, but I don't like that it maybe needs maintenance in ten years or so.


----------



## mplsabdullah

johant said:


> I love that one, but I am a bit wary about the chronograph. Does it have a similar design as the Seiko mecaquartz movements? I love that it is mechanical, but I don't like that it maybe needs maintenance in ten years or so.


This movement is not mechanical. Just a quartz citizen eco drive Chrono movement. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johant

mplsabdullah said:


> This movement is not mechanical. Just a quartz citizen eco drive Chrono movement.


Thanks! This one doesn't have the mechanical reset of the chrono hand? That is good to know 

Edit: I thought had this movement Citizen Caliber 2100 Questions (very interesting thread, by the way)


----------



## aafanatic

@Dreamliner welcome to the forum That's a great watch.
@johant I haven't heard of the "fly back" chrono needing maintenance.

AV1016-57E


----------



## johant

aafanatic said:


> @johant I haven't heard of the "fly back" chrono needing maintenance.


Thanks! I understand the 2100 / E210 movement has 11 jewels, and the chronograph part is (partly?) hand assembled by trained specialists in Japan (but that might be Citizen marketing, of course).

I could image the chronograph part requiring cleaning and lubrication after 10 or 15 years, depending on how heavily the chronograph is used?


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler on a NATO strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Out and about with the bn2024-05e's


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MarkKenyon

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16343995


Love that blue textured dial, been wearing my World Perpetual CB0160-51L lately.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0150-28E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Purple Hayz




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e today 😁


----------



## journeyforce

This JDM Skyhawk just arrived today. It was bought from a Yahoo Japan seller that listed it as Junk/Parts watch as it did not work. But I bought with the faith that it just needed to be charged. Sure enough the watch has come back to life as of only a few hours charging.

This one will go on the OEM rubber strap (that came on the USA market ones) while the other one(and better looking one) will be on a bracelet.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing the new Titanium NJ2180-11A while I upgrade the crystal in my Seiko 5 SNZG13K1 to sapphire.


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch




----------



## naganaga

This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Tiribos

BY0120-54E


----------



## strix




----------



## johant

My latest acquisition, a titanium AT8212-81L, now on a leather strap.


----------



## MarkKenyon

naganaga said:


> This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Beautiful Citizen, do you know the reference number?


----------



## naganaga

MarkKenyon said:


> Beautiful Citizen, do you know the reference number?


NJ0100

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MarkKenyon

naganaga said:


> NJ0100
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Thanks!


----------



## captious




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen bn0071-06E 😁


----------



## nuhobby

I_hulahoop_with_my_watch said:


> View attachment 16345666


That's a great strap & watch combo!


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch

nuhobby said:


> That's a great strap & watch combo!


Thank You mate! Can you believe its the stock one?


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianS

CB0171-11L


























and the family photo with the CB0010-02E and the Promaster Tough


----------



## Morency79




----------



## Tiribos

CC7005-16F
F990


----------



## nuhobby

AdrianS said:


> CB0171-11L
> 
> View attachment 16362733
> 
> View attachment 16362732
> 
> View attachment 16362735
> 
> 
> and the family photo with the CB0010-02E and the Promaster Tough
> 
> View attachment 16362755


I like your warm-colored straps on black-dialed watches. I'm planning to do the same on one or more of mine!
Chris


----------



## sh3l8y

My first Citizen!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

C028 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Luvtoride1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

My blondie... 









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

Eighties to nineties, the last quartz 300m Professional Divers


----------



## rc2300156

My beloved ny0040











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianS

nuhobby said:


> I like your warm-colored straps on black-dialed watches. I'm planning to do the same on one or more of mine!
> Chris


Thanks @nuhobby! I like to create some contrast between the dial and the strap, it makes the watches more pleasing to the eye and more fun to wear 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

The very, very hard to find black Citizen 800m this morning😁 have a fantastic Sunday all🙂


----------



## Spuz Zard

Sleeper Diver's 300M


----------



## nooski87

A few details of my Promaster BN-0151 Eco-Drive


----------



## Tiribos

admit-to-im said:


> Relatively new-to-me watch: Citizen F900 Blue LE. It's a BIG watch - 48.5 mm diameter, 18.5 mm thick, 56 mm lug to lug but because it's titanium wears surprisingly well (6.75" wrist). Either way, the technology in this watch is amazing- Solar Eco Drive with GPS Synchronization so when I travel it will adjust the time automatically when i enter a new time zone.
> 
> View attachment 16281428
> 
> View attachment 16281429


I like your blue version and seems to be rare . She's really a F900 ? The black limited edition are F990.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im

Tiribos said:


> I like your blue version and seems to be rare . She's really a F900 ? The black limited edition are F990.


Sorry. It's an F990. CITIZEN SATELLITE WAVE GPS F990 LIMITED EDITION BLUE DIAL CC7000-01L


----------



## Snaggletooth

nooski87 said:


> A few details of my Promaster BN-0151 Eco-Drive
> View attachment 16368544
> 
> View attachment 16368541
> 
> View attachment 16368543
> 
> View attachment 16368540
> 
> View attachment 16368542
> 
> View attachment 16368539
> 
> View attachment 16368538


Fantastic photos 📷😎🥳


----------



## Spuz Zard

My Nighthawk always seems to find a way to land on my wrist more often then not!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e on Promaster rubber 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

1984 300m walter wolf 😁


----------



## nuhobby

AdrianS said:


> Thanks @nuhobby! I like to create some contrast between the dial and the strap, it makes the watches more pleasing to the eye and more fun to wear 😁


Yes, indeed!
My one black & red watch, where I had already discarded the metal bracelet, is now being tested with a Tan-Taupe leather strap. The size is off (I currently have a 21mm rather than the correct 22mm), but I'm liking this scheme very much:


----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium dress automatic today


----------



## AdrianS

nuhobby said:


> Yes, indeed!
> My one black & red watch, where I had already discarded the metal bracelet, is now being tested with a Tan-Taupe leather strap. The size is off (I currently have a 21mm rather than the correct 22mm), but I'm liking this scheme very much:
> 
> View attachment 16373552


Very nice combo, I like it! 🤩


----------



## Pachanga




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## zephyrj

Sent my brother back his Citizen with a NATO I put on randomly. Works well I think!


----------



## Gilmour

94'


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the use of blue on that dial to complement the bezel


----------



## Wolfsatz

#Homecoming 
after lending watches for 6 months with my bro @zephyrj 

Homecoming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## MarkKenyon

Feeling a bit red lately...


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E tonight 😁


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca today 😁


----------



## Tiribos

JW0125-00E


----------



## strix




----------



## aafanatic

CC7014-82E


----------



## Lepdiggums

C028😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp today 😁


----------



## fazer60099

NY-0085-86EE.


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> GTS-300 NB1031-53L


Crown guard for the win!


----------



## Spuz Zard

Goin Stealth today with the Nighthawk


----------



## Lepdiggums

BN4026-09E altichron 😁


----------



## Bluetip

My trusty Promaster Tough. Discontinued, forgotten & almost obsolete. In it's dark lit room it's ticking forever. Like an eternal heartbeat in it's heavy steel armor.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Feeling blue today....


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2933


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge

Skyhawk Blue Angels titanium










and BN4026 incoming tomorrow (seller’s pic):


----------



## Lepdiggums

Black 800m citizen 😁


----------



## usclassic




----------



## StevieMischief

Promaster NJ0129-87X


----------



## aafanatic

F990 CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


----------



## MarkKenyon

The tourbillon build has been TOUGH, will post a detailed update later today.
3D Printed Three Axis Tourbillon Project - Follow Along...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

This tourbillon is not going to make itself AUTOMATIC ly


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e today 😁


----------



## rmkather




----------



## Spuz Zard

My not so stealth Nighthawk!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

Titanium Skyhawk F900 CC9025-54E


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums

New arrival 😁


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## aafanatic

GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

Promaster DIVER'S 300M BN0085-01E
ISO Certified


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Promaster C500 Titanium


----------



## wemedge

BN4026. new to me, pre-dinged and with faded indices. I love it.


----------



## Tiribos

wemedge said:


> Skyhawk Blue Angels titanium
> View attachment 16394735
> 
> 
> 
> and BN4026 incoming tomorrow (seller’s pic):
> View attachment 16394734





wemedge said:


> BN4026. new to me, pre-dinged and with faded indices. I love it.
> View attachment 16408358


I have the impression that the seller was not very honest with the photos. Bezel at 58 and after..


----------



## wemedge

Tiribos said:


> I have the impression that the seller was not very honest with the photos. Bezel at 58 and after..


I took a chance; my pic makes it look worse than it is, though. it’s there, but not too bad in real life. Yahoo Japan, not really conducive to ask questions. However, the price was good.


----------



## Tiribos

wemedge said:


> I took a chance; my pic makes it look worse than it is, though. it’s there, but not too bad in real life. Yahoo Japan, not really conducive to ask questions. However, the price was good.


Often our photos bring out the flaws that are almost invisible to the eye. The important thing is that you are happy with your purchase.


----------



## usclassic

Early birthday present for myself.....arrived via FedEx this morning.......










It even automatically synced to satellite this morning indoors while under led charging light. It does this after 6 days and 20sec of light.....looks for satellite and updates time. Otherwise +/- 5 sec per month if it can't find one. Can also set to any location on earth via GPS but DST or standard time must be set manually for each location though this is very east to do. Pull crown out one click and push A button toggles DST on/off. Can also set location manually pull crown out one click and rotate to desired city. Other cool stuff it can measure charging light intensity and also display power reserve. Can go years in the dark if it has too, remarkable.....not bad looking either at first I thought they sent a gray dial by mistake because it looked gray to my eye but when I went to take the picture......low and behold it looked blue. I have a Barton Elite silicone navy strap inbound for it too. Birthday is still a couple weeks away but I got a good deal on this GPS 44mm Watch CC3000-89L.
...this was a factory refurbished deal....serial dates it to Sept 2016 but it looks new to me......lume shot 











Thanks for looking.


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## cary9719

usclassic said:


> Early birthday present for myself.....arrived via FedEx this morning.......
> 
> View attachment 16409510
> 
> 
> It even automatically synced to satellite this morning indoors while under led charging light. It does this after 6 days and 20sec of light.....looks for satellite and updates time. Otherwise +/- 5 sec per month if it can't find one. Can also set to any location on earth via GPS but DST or standard time must be set manually for each location though this is very east to do. Pull crown out one click and push A button toggles DST on/off. Can also set location manually pull crown out one click and rotate to desired city. Other cool stuff it can measure charging light intensity and also display power reserve. Can go years in the dark if it has too, remarkable.....not bad looking either at first I thought they sent a gray dial by mistake because it looked gray to my eye but when I went to take the picture......low and behold it looked blue. I have a Barton Elite silicone navy strap inbound for it too. Birthday is still a couple weeks away but I got a good deal on this GPS 44mm Watch CC3000-89L.
> ...this was a factory refurbished deal....serial dates it to Sept 2016 but it looks new to me......lume shot
> 
> View attachment 16409912
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 I have been wearing this same watch (cc3000-89l) daily for the past 3 years. Also think it is the best design of all of the Citizen Satellite Wave editions.


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## aafanatic

F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## Chidling




----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> F100 CC2001-57A


Your photographs are always fantastic!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottn1




----------



## Lepdiggums

Crystron again today and for most of the past week😁


----------



## LCrow

Ichitora, my favourite ramen place


----------



## nooski87

BN0151


----------



## Lepdiggums

C022 today


----------



## antsio100

Autozilla


----------



## Lepdiggums

Altichron today😁


----------



## wemedge

Lepdiggums said:


> Altichron today😁


Very nice! 4026 innards in a 4021 case or another model?


----------



## Chidling




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

wemedge said:


> Very nice! 4026 innards in a 4021 case or another model?


Thanks wemedge😉 I'm not too sure, but they are very nice to wear 🥰👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Blue Orca on black rubber 😉👍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

CC9004-51E
F900-T021441


----------



## Brownest298




----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Awesome Attesa F900 You've been hitting it out of the park! Loving that Astron as well

CC9030-51E


----------



## Xerxes300

today, i'm switching between pepsi and bluesy


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Both of my Attesa ATP53s

ATP53-2704 to the right
ATP53-3032 to the left


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leets

My daily beater, BN0220-16E ... 








Never disappoints...


----------



## FT-QL

Vintage 3531 Citizen🚦


----------



## rmkather

leets said:


> My daily beater, BN0220-16E ...
> View attachment 16434038
> 
> Never disappoints...


this shouldn't work but I love it more each time I see it. Totally utilitarian case and finishing with gold hands and indices just works.


----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 titanium c028 aqualand😁


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Citizen JY8025


----------



## Xerxes300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuhobby

Here's a lucky match-up;
I had bought a 24mm pilot leather strap with no watch to go with it. Then, days later, I got a really lucky deal on an H610 radio-controlled used watch. Wow! This thing is a time boss, that's for sure!


----------



## aafanatic

Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

1989 c022 stainless steel aqualand😁


----------



## Tiribos

Bluetooth + Titanium + Sapphire









































BZ1045-05E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio

Need a battery for my circa 22 year old watch. Any idea














?


----------



## vmaniqui

Lepdiggums said:


> 1991 titanium c028 aqualand😁
> View attachment 16436403


nice. like it a lot. I may be biased as this is the same watch that I have back in the 90's but in yellow and unfortunately I lost when we moved. I put it in a box and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## vmaniqui

I do have the same one as @* philskywalker. nice mate.....









*


----------



## Sokpuppet1

Newest addition, the rare white bezeled nighthawk:


----------



## Osteoman

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Newest addition, the rare white bezeled nighthawk:
> View attachment 16440365


Beautiful white Knight!!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmaniqui

predapio said:


> Need a battery for my circa 22 year old watch. Any idea
> View attachment 16439927
> View attachment 16439928
> ?


so this is before the eco-drive so I am assuming regular watch batteries. but there's so much out there so you need to pry it open to see what type of battery you need.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived yesterday, mission antarctica 😁


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Perfect addition to your collection

I forgot I had this until I saw it on someone else in a video and I was trying to figure out what watch he was wearing. That's when I realized, "Hey, I have that watch!" so I walked over and put it on

Steel F900 Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## AdrianS

First and last purchase of the year, the CC3067-11L. Got it new from a local watch store for $900. I'll enjoy my collection for some time now, maybe come back next year to see if anything attracts me. 










And my tiny collection:


----------



## Dxnnis

AdrianS said:


> First and last purchase of the year, the CC3067-11L. Got it new from a local watch store for $900. I'll enjoy my collection for some time now, maybe come back next year to see if anything attracts me.
> 
> View attachment 16444513
> 
> 
> And my tiny collection:
> 
> View attachment 16444515


Nice collection and congrats on the latest purchase


----------



## wongthian2

Lepdiggums said:


> 1991 titanium c028 aqualand😁
> View attachment 16436403


*ticks all my boxes ! indeed a rare piece and yours is mintish....*


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I like playing around with my phone background and getting the time and date to align nicely with the photo


----------



## Dreamliner

The CB5925-82X which is perfect for everyday use.


----------



## Xerxes300

Coke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AdrianS

Dxnnis said:


> Nice collection and congrats on the latest purchase


Thanks!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

Got this on the 'bay a few weeks ago. Absolutely love it! My first Eco-Drive, but hopefully not my last.


----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums Perfect addition to your collection
> 
> I forgot I had this until I saw it on someone else in a video and I was trying to figure out what watch he was wearing. That's when I realized, "Hey, I have that watch!" so I walked over and put it on
> 
> Steel F900 Navihawk CC9030-51E


Thanks aafanatic😁👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

wongthian2 said:


> *ticks all my boxes ! indeed a rare piece and yours is mintish....*


Thanks wongthian2😁👍
Definitely an awesome bit of citizen history 🙂


----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron diver for the evening 😊


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> 150m crystron diver for the evening 😊
> View attachment 16447790


Paddle Hands!


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Paddle Hands!


Thanks MarkKenyon🤩🤩I'm loving the paddle hands 😍😍late 70s early 80s, just awesome 😊


----------



## Lepdiggums

A small gathering of a few of my newbie from the last 6 months 😁


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> A small gathering of a few of my newbie from the last 6 months 😁
> View attachment 16449728


Nice blue GMT


----------



## vmaniqui

Xerxes300 said:


> Coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice mate. This the nex t one on my list. Either this coke or the pepsi one but definitely the automatic as I already got the eco drive version.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

ugawino said:


> Got this on the 'bay a few weeks ago. Absolutely love it! My first Eco-Drive, but hopefully not my last.
> View attachment 16446305


Nice choice. This particular model was on my radar. A 1940's type "B" Fleiger watch. Considered The Hamilton, Orient. Laco, and Citizen. All very different in variations, quality and origin. Was ready to make the plunge for the Hamilton but later realized I have many other watches and it wouldnt get the wrist time it deserved. Decided to compromise and bought the Citizen CA4210-24E with the Chronograph function. The chrono brings more utility to the watch as I use the feature often.

I am never surprised at how Citizen fills every category of watch. A few choices in the Aviator type watch.

mich


----------



## ugawino

mich.g.pan said:


> Nice choice. This particular model was on my radar. A 1940's type "B" Fleiger watch. Considered The Hamilton, Orient. Laco, and Citizen. All very different in variations, quality and origin. Was ready to make the plunge for the Hamilton but later realized I have many other watches and it wouldnt get the wrist time it deserved. Decided to compromise and bought the Citizen CA4210-24E with the Chronograph function. The chrono brings more utility to the watch as I use the feature often.
> 
> I am never surprised at how Citizen fills every category of watch. A few choices in the Aviator type watch.
> 
> mich
> 
> View attachment 16453253


Nice. I've had enough chronographs over the years to know now that I never use that function. So I don't pay a premium for it. Same for GMTs. Three hands is all I need!

But that's a very clean look on yours. I like it a lot.


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## aafanatic

Charging up my Dad’s citizens while I’m here


----------



## wongthian2

Tough model...


----------



## MarkKenyon

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16453479


Stunning!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the black titanium 800m tonight 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

wongthian2 said:


> *ticks all my boxes ! indeed a rare piece and yours is mintish....*





MarkKenyon said:


> Nice blue GMT


Thanks MarkKenyon🙂👍


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today and continuing with my current Citizen Crystron 150m diver quest. The newbie is the 4-730453y and is from 1979😁 siting besides the 1980 cushion case 150m crystron 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bugi

AW5000


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev

NY0040-09E


----------



## Xerxes300

Pepsi again


----------



## aafanatic

CC9010-66L F900


----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> Charging up my Dad’s citizens while I’m here
> View attachment 16453943


cool. that's the nice thing about the Eco-Drive - you set it and forget it... isn't that a commercial for a toaster oven.


----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> CC9010-66L F900


@aafanatic you seems to have all the nice Citizen watches.....


----------



## vmaniqui

Xerxes300 said:


> Pepsi again
> 
> View attachment 16462538


how do you like your Pepsi. I 've been contemplating for so long - Pepsi or Coke.....


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the baby 4-212452Y 150m Crystron diver today at its 36mm😁


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## Xerxes300

vmaniqui said:


> how do you like your Pepsi. I 've been contemplating for so long - Pepsi or Coke.....


They’re both great! In low light you can’t tell them apart but in bright light the Pepsi is my favorite


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E Eco-Drive today😁


----------



## FDY789




----------



## epi.is

making a washi paper dial for my NB1041


----------



## sdiegolo




----------



## MarkKenyon

Feeling Blue today.....because I see my date is incorrect!


----------



## sdiegolo

MarkKenyon said:


> Feeling Blue today.....because I see my date is incorrect!
> View attachment 16466369


is it the BN0158?


----------



## rmkather




----------



## wongthian2

lumed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Loving this Caliber 2100 limited edition. Absolutely gorgeous peace of art


----------



## MarkKenyon

sdiegolo said:


> is it the BN0158?


Close, BN0151-09L. The BN0158 has a green dial.


----------



## sdiegolo

wongthian2 said:


> lumed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


I love this, especially the blue dial version! Undecided between this and the *BN0158-18X...*
What draws me toward the 'though' promaster are the sapphire crystal, 30ATM WR and titanium case...the latter is certified ISO diver, stainless steel with mineral crystal (which some argue is shatter resistant under water as opposed to sapphire) and cheaper. Both have the same movement E168.


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp hanging with antarctica 😆


----------



## Tiribos

JW0137-51E


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! CC2006-53E Attesa F100


----------



## Cougar17

I own two Citizen watches, a blue titanium and my newly gifted Luke Skywalker edition. Both are fantastic!
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Cheating a bit today, Citizen Miyota 9015 on the inside


----------



## Rojote




----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## Lepdiggums

Cushion case crystron 150m tonight 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in for the weekend. Citizen Pepsi cushion case crystron 150m from 1980😁
As you can see the dial is slightly different from his brother post above 😁👍


----------



## sdiegolo

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> View attachment 16463415


Wanna really get one of these...I'm told the crown is small and fiddly. And not so great reports about the bezel. What is your own user experience?


----------



## Sokpuppet1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

Lepdiggums said:


> Cushion case crystron 150m tonight 😁
> View attachment 16473890


Very cool, never seen this model before.


----------



## sdiegolo

sector445 said:


> .


love that green dial!


----------



## usclassic

With hydromod and cyclops on Barton Elite


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StevieMischief

StevieMischief said:


> View attachment 16396955
> 
> Promaster NJ0129-87X


I'll be posting this guy up for sale soon, if anyone is interested....


----------



## Pachanga




----------



## Lepdiggums

Watchout63 said:


> Very cool, never seen this model before.


Thanks Watchout63😁👍 I only came across them a few months ago, but only just picked them up recently 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

1980's Crystron 150m cushion case set😁


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Jwon

My first Citizen. Stiletto AR1130-13A. Amazingly thin and light.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Joining the fleet! 

The JDM CB5034-91A is such a beauty! Synced the timing after the photo.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21

PMP56-2932


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## MarkKenyon

Diving into these nachos!


----------



## Spuz Zard

Started the day with the Diver's 300M, 
now it's time for the Nighthawk!


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> Started the day with the Diver's 300M,
> now it's time for the Nighthawk!
> 
> View attachment 16490300


Hey, how do you like that new nighthawk? I have 3 of the previous versions I love but I prefer bracelets. How is that strap?

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris308

I just came by this a 2 days ago. Whilst it works perfectly, the plan is to get it in for a refurb. It appears to be from the mid to late 1960's


----------



## Sokpuppet1

Osteoman said:


> Hey, how do you like that new nighthawk? I have 3 of the previous versions I love but I prefer bracelets. How is that strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


I have this one in the black. The black leather strap is comfortable. Like everything about the watch except I wish they lumed the second hand.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

After a 60 day wait and no email telling me it was out for delivery,😱 sometimes its nice to be surprised 🥳🥳🥳 all the way from Italy, this citizen altichron c040 is from 95 i think 🤔 once again its had to find any information relating to these watches🤣🤣


----------



## Spuz Zard

Osteoman said:


> Hey, how do you like that new nighthawk? I have 3 of the previous versions I love but I prefer bracelets. How is that strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


I like that it is way lighter, almost like it is comparable to a titanium watch.


----------



## Osteoman

Sokpuppet1 said:


> I have this one in the black. The black leather strap is comfortable. Like everything about the watch except I wish they lumed the second hand.


Excellent. Thank you for the feedback. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> I like that it is way lighter, almost like it is comparable to a titanium watch.


Now you are making me want one. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Chris308 Welcome to the forum Great pic


----------



## sdiegolo

I finally got my first ever promaster diver titanium this morning. Shipped from Eli Adams jewellery in NJ.
Seconds hand alignment is bang on! The only flaw is the small crown. Kinda struggled to unscrew the crown and back when setting the watch to my time zone.








Lume is sick though!


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16492026


Is this from the ProMaster line? 😉


----------



## sdiegolo

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16492026


i like the 4 o'clock position of the crown.


----------



## Lepdiggums

sdiegolo said:


> i like the 4 o'clock position of the crown.


Thanks sdiegolo😁👍I can't find any meaningful information on this one, imagine so, but I could be wrong. The crown is just a pull out too, which was surprising 😁👍


----------



## sdiegolo

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks sdiegolo😁👍I can't find any meaningful information on this one, imagine so, but I could be wrong. The crown is just a pull out too, which was surprising 😁👍


yeah, i assumed it was a screw-down crown like any other promaster


----------



## Lepdiggums

sdiegolo said:


> yeah, i assumed it was a screw-down crown like any other promaster


The most i can find out about it is from this poster 🤣🤣


----------



## Spuz Zard

Osteoman said:


> Now you are making me want one. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That black strap is a cheapie from Amazon.
This is the stock green strap, very comfy.👍









And this is a cheap mesh bracelet from Amazon.










It is definately a Strap Monster that's for sure! 👹👺👾🧟‍♂️🧟‍♀️


----------



## Spuz Zard

Osteoman said:


> Now you are making me want one. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Oh, ya it also seemed lighter than my blacked out Nighthawk as well.








I just sold this one as it wasn't making it into the rotation as much. It was also really hard to see the hands
I am having some seller's remorse, but we can't keep them all... at least that is what I tell mineself. Lol


----------



## Spuz Zard

Lepdiggums said:


> The most i can find out about it is from this poster 🤣🤣
> View attachment 16492549


It's gotta be a good watch if Reinhold approves!


----------



## TR007




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Happy weekend everyone

An updated photo of my small collection with both a BN2038 (Pepsi) and rare C136 incoming.

Have other G-shocks and Casios laying around as well.


----------



## soboy




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvyou

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i like that bracelet. it is beauty


----------



## bugi




----------



## [BOBO]

Documented my buddies barely used Citizen the other day...

Looking good!


----------



## sdiegolo

Lepdiggums said:


> The most i can find out about it is from this poster 🤣🤣
> View attachment 16492549


That's some italian advertisement for the watch. The guy endorsing it in the picture is Reinhold Messner, a well known mountaineer and explorer. From reading this the watch has all the bells and whistles


----------



## aafanatic

Gotta take this baby off before I start "helping" around the house Attesa Moon Gold F950 CC4004-66P


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Lepdiggums

Just about to head outside with the sliver Promaster c040 altichron. Then comparing it to the BN4026-09E "which is a bit bigger, but not quite as pretty in my opinion🤣🤣"


----------



## Lepdiggums

sdiegolo said:


> That's some italian advertisement for the watch. The guy endorsing it in the picture is Reinhold Messner, a well known mountaineer and explorer. From reading this the watch has all the bells and whistles


Wicked!!! Thanks sdiegolo😉👍
"CitizenPromaster" was kind enough to send me the manual too😁👍 Everything functions as it should too🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

ElGhurafiy said:


> Happy weekend everyone
> 
> An updated photo of my small collection with both a BN2038 (Pepsi) and rare C136 incoming.
> 
> Have other G-shocks and Casios laying around as well.
> 
> View attachment 16493285


Very cool collection😉👍🔥🔥🔥


----------



## sdiegolo

soboy said:


> View attachment 16493290


one of the best everyday watches ever!


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> That black strap is a cheapie from Amazon.
> This is the stock green strap, very comfy.
> View attachment 16492732
> 
> 
> And this is a cheap mesh bracelet from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 16492736
> 
> 
> It is definately a Strap Monster that's for sure!


Love it on the mesh. That makes it work perfectly for me. Thank you for the different strap pics. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> Oh, ya it also seemed lighter than my blacked out Nighthawk as well.
> View attachment 16492746
> 
> I just sold this one as it wasn't making it into the rotation as much. It was also really hard to see the hands
> I am having some seller's remorse, but we can't keep them all... at least that is what I tell mineself. Lol


Lol so far I've kept them all. About 50 at last count. Lol. I like that blacked out look as well. That's one I don't have. Have you looked at any of the European ones that come with Sapphire and radio controlled? I have one and love it. Let me see if I can find the pic. There are a bunch of different ones and I found this one in a Citizen outlet store here in Texas.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> Oh, ya it also seemed lighter than my blacked out Nighthawk as well.
> View attachment 16492746
> 
> I just sold this one as it wasn't making it into the rotation as much. It was also really hard to see the hands
> I am having some seller's remorse, but we can't keep them all... at least that is what I tell mineself. Lol


If you haven't tried it you might like one of the Promaster Toughs. I have this one and they make one in black dlc, blue and green. Although they stopped making them so they are hard to find. Made out of a hunk of steel, magnetically protected and sapphire for a good price if you can find one. Very easy to read too.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Lepdiggums said:


> Very cool collection😉👍🔥🔥🔥


Thanks 😎


----------



## MarkKenyon

Osteoman said:


> If you haven't tried it you might like one of the Promaster Toughs. I have this one and they make one in black dlc, blue and green. Although they stopped making them so they are hard to find. Made out of a hunk of steel, magnetically protected and sapphire for a good price if you can find one. Very easy to read too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


The answer is always TOUGH (a take on the answer is always Miata)


----------



## Osteoman

MarkKenyon said:


> The answer is always TOUGH (a take on the answer is always Miata)
> View attachment 16495204


I like that black too. Need that one. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Wolf

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16338772


What model number is that? I've seen the blue face AV0070-57L and the black red accents versions only?


----------



## sdiegolo

Osteoman said:


> If you haven't tried it you might like one of the Promaster Toughs. I have this one and they make one in black dlc, blue and green. Although they stopped making them so they are hard to find. Made out of a hunk of steel, magnetically protected and sapphire for a good price if you can find one. Very easy to read too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That's the model before the Ray Mears, right? I suppose it's titanium too! I was torn between a promaster tough and a diver. I went for the latter eventually 🌊


----------



## mplsabdullah

Johnny Wolf said:


> What model number is that? I've seen the blue face AV0070-57L and the black red accents versions only?


AV0080-88A 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

Osteoman said:


> Lol so far I've kept them all. About 50 at last count. Lol. I like that blacked out look as well. That's one I don't have. Have you looked at any of the European ones that come with Sapphire and radio controlled? I have one and love it. Let me see if I can find the pic. There are a bunch of different ones and I found this one in a Citizen outlet store here in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


I will keep an eye out for this one, I like the over all look.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Osteoman said:


> If you haven't tried it you might like one of the Promaster Toughs. I have this one and they make one in black dlc, blue and green. Although they stopped making them so they are hard to find. Made out of a hunk of steel, magnetically protected and sapphire for a good price if you can find one. Very easy to read too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


These do interest me... once you start digging, and you don't have to dig far, there are many great Citizen watches!


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

ElGhurafiy said:


> Happy weekend everyone
> 
> An updated photo of my small collection with both a BN2038 (Pepsi) and rare C136 incoming.
> 
> Have other G-shocks and Casios laying around as well.
> 
> View attachment 16493285


what's the model/ref of the one in top row, seond from the right? i see that it's an attesa.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> what's the model/ref of the one in top row, seond from the right? i see that it's an attesa.


Hi, the model is Attesa ATP53-2704, a very nice watch with titanium DLC bracelet.

I have two of the same watch, one as a beater and the other a full set for collection. If you found one, don’t hesitate to buy it.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

ElGhurafiy said:


> Hi, the model is Attesa ATP53-2704, a very nice watch with titanium DLC bracelet.
> 
> I have two of the same watch, one as a beater and the other a full set for collection. If you found one, don’t hesitate to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 16496954
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16496955


gorgeous watch, thanks for the photos. 

i'm usually very fussy when it comes to integrated bracelets because i like to remove as many links as possible on the 6 o'clock side, so it wears more on the inner side of the wrist. some watches don't allow that though and have 5-6 unremovable links. so just out of curiosity, how many "fixed" links (not marked as removable) are there on the 6 position here?


----------



## brandon\




----------



## sdiegolo

Lepdiggums said:


> Just about to head outside with the sliver Promaster c040 altichron. Then comparing it to the BN4026-09E "which is a bit bigger, but not quite as pretty in my opinion🤣🤣"
> View attachment 16494295
> 
> View attachment 16494296


Nice! let them take some sun light!


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> gorgeous watch, thanks for the photos.
> 
> i'm usually very fussy when it comes to integrated bracelets because i like to remove as many links as possible on the 6 o'clock side, so it wears more on the inner side of the wrist. some watches don't allow that though and have 5-6 unremovable links. so just out of curiosity, how many "fixed" links (not marked as removable) are there on the 6 position here?


You are welcome my friend, it is indeed a very gorgeous watch. 

I haven't checked but I believe it might be around 2-3 links only.


----------



## aafanatic

Only watch with this finish as far as I know Is it TIC? JY8051-59E


----------



## Olyeller68

Ecozilla!













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mbott

My 2002 Titanium Skyhawk still going strong.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Yeti1964

My latest one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

Titanium today--so light on the wrist!
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard

mbott said:


> My 2002 Titanium Skyhawk still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 16498665
> View attachment 16498665


Ok now you've done it, brought back real seller's remorse it does seeing this.
Boo-hoo-hoo... I miss my Skyhawk, my first good titanium watch!


----------



## Spuz Zard

The Promaster Diver's 300M BN0085-01E


----------



## mbott

Spuz Zard said:


> Ok now you've done it, brought back real seller's remorse it does seeing this.
> Boo-hoo-hoo... I miss my Skyhawk, my first good titanium watch!


Sorry about that.

-- 
Mike


----------



## admit-to-im

Picked up this Promaster recently and I love it!


----------



## wongthian2

Spuz Zard said:


> The Promaster Diver's 300M BN0085-01E
> 
> View attachment 16499789
> View attachment 16499790


*big and bad ! 48mm wide...same as the Marathon JSAR...I opted for the smaller 300m Mears Tough.*


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E 😁


----------



## Sokpuppet1

What is going on with those lugs?



bugi said:


>


----------



## Sokpuppet1

[BOBO] said:


> Documented my buddies barely used Citizen the other day...
> 
> Looking good!
> View attachment 16493502
> View attachment 16493506


What’s with the zip tie?


----------



## [BOBO]

Sokpuppet1 said:


> What’s with the zip tie?


The lugholes are too worn to accept a spring bar, so the zip tie is for holding the bracelet to the watch case...


----------



## MarkKenyon

[BOBO] said:


> The lugholes are too worn to accept a spring bar, so the zip tie is for holding the bracelet to the watch case...


I like the aesthetic, it's a real GODO watch!


----------



## [BOBO]

MarkKenyon said:


> I like the aesthetic, it's a real GODO watch!


The dude have been running a go cart track for 40 years and I think he uses the watch as a hammer and as a polishing wheel.😬

I've had the privilege of seeing it getting worn over the years. I think I like it better now than when the bezel was a GMT...
The zip tie kind of ruins the look a bit for me, though.

He said he was thinking of different (hopefully better) solutions.

I don't think buying a new watch is in the cards. It's still good. Just the lugholes that needs some attention.
I believe the bracelet is a regular sterling silver Cuban link bracelet that's been adapted to hold the watch when the original broke.


You don't want to see his truck.😁


----------



## wongthian2

dial look by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums

😀


----------



## bugi

Sokpuppet1 said:


> What is going on with those lugs?


Weird design feature


----------



## Lepdiggums

800m tonight 😁 have a fantastic Friday and weekend ahead all😊👍


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jkpa




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Beautiful Hard to set though. There are two separate clocks, one for the minute repeater and one for the main clock and perpetual calendar If only it had DST I wouldn't have to relearn this twice a year 

Here's my AV1000-57A on steel


----------



## MarkKenyon

NJ shore today


----------



## Spuz Zard

It honestly happens evertime that I put this on my wrist... wow now for a big watch it's so light!
Gotta love Titanium👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today 1980 crystron 150m baby diver at its tiny 39mm 😂😂😂 bit of a shame its so small as the orange dial is awesome🤩😍








Here's his bro i received a few weeks back😊


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Citizen NY0040 Fishing today


----------



## Lepdiggums

I thought this one might be lost to battery leaking, but after a good cleaning of the cricutboard and a little help from a few watch gurus, it's a live and kicking. Citizen promaster c023 from 1993 or 2003 I'm guessing 🤔 not to sure on these one's








The c02x written into the circuit board is very cool.


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now the challenge is to get them all synchronized to the same time!


----------



## MarkKenyon

Traveling for work this week, took the Perpetual A-T.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Still running strong 😁👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

After a pcb transplant "sorry c022" the newly arrived c020 for 1986 is now alive and kicking 😁








One of the tiny pcb screws compared to the main backplate screw and the tiny coil spring "that's definitely Omg dont losses it"








The lower board is the original for the c020 the blue spots are corrosion from the batteries leaking. I might spend a bit more time trying to clean it up and see if I have any luck😊👍


----------



## danval

Got my Orca back! I had one for years, but I decided to sell it in a temporary spell of madness. I didn’t need the money at the time, but I gave myself the excuse that I needed “to clear up some space” and that I needed to focus on “more mature designs”. Utter bullsh*t. I kicked myself in the behind for a long time for selling it.

But now I have a minty example on the way from eBay for the price of $430. It’s a bit much for a low end titanium solar watch, but I don’t care.(Don’t mention the insane prices on eBay.) This watch isn’t an “investment”, like what some collectors will say, but this is a total work of art. This is such a unique design that sticks its nose up at the hundreds of bland Submariner derivatives. I love that it’s mine and I can’t wait to get this in the mail!


----------



## nuhobby

danval said:


> Got my Orca back! I had one for years, but I decided to sell it in a temporary spell of madness. I didn’t need the money at the time, but I gave myself the excuse that I needed “to clear up some space” and that I needed to focus on “more mature designs”. Utter bullsh*t. I kicked myself in the behind for a long time for selling it.
> 
> But now I have a minty example on the way from eBay for the price of $430. It’s a bit much for a low end titanium solar watch, but I don’t care.(Don’t mention the insane prices on eBay.) This watch isn’t an “investment”, like what some collectors will say, but this is a total work of art. This is such a unique design that sticks its nose up at the hundreds of bland Submariner derivatives. I love that it’s mine and I can’t wait to get this in the mail!
> View attachment 16515350


Yes!!! I have a "boyish" Citizen that really draws envy from a lot of folks. I like yours too!!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

All three new arrivals are now up and running, with one requiring a lot more technical experience than I had before I started.








The c020 Aqualand is from May 1986 so is the first generation of the c02x family. The 1986 c020 beside my 1984 square black and gold 800m saturation diver citizen produced before it was replaced by the 1991 titanium round version 😁


----------



## Spuz Zard

Wearing the "sleeper" today 👍


----------



## danval

Lepdiggums said:


> All three new arrivals are now up and running, with one requiring a lot more technical experience than I had before I started.
> View attachment 16517316
> 
> The c020 Aqualand is from May 1986 so is the first generation of the c02x family. The 1986 c020 besides the only square version of the 1984 black 800m saturation diver before it was replaced by the 1991 titanium round version 😁
> View attachment 16517318





Lepdiggums said:


> All three new arrivals are now up and running, with one requiring a lot more technical experience than I had before I started.
> View attachment 16517316
> 
> The c020 Aqualand is from May 1986 so is the first generation of the c02x family. The 1986 c020 besides the only square version of the 1984 black 800m saturation diver before it was replaced by the 1991 titanium round version 😁
> View attachment 16517318


That squarish saturation diver is cool as hell. I just might start hunting for one of those.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

danval said:


> That squarish saturation diver is cool as hell. I just might start hunting for one of those.


Thanks danval😁
They pop up every now and then, but be prepared for an outrageous pricing tag in the four figures, Happy hunting as they are very cool 🤗🤗


----------



## Lepdiggums

A few of my crystron 150m divers 😁


----------



## Osteoman

Spuz Zard said:


> Wearing the "sleeper" today
> 
> View attachment 16517494
> View attachment 16517497


Love this one. I have mine on a black shark mesh bracelet and it's perfect. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Have a fantastic Friday and weekend all 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 this morning😊 citizen really went all promaster on this bad boy😜


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16522087


These are so super cool🤩🤩, one is definitely on the wrist wish list after I finish the dive collection 🤗🤗


----------



## lookatwrist

Lepdiggums said:


> These are so super cool🤩🤩, one is definitely on the list after I finish the dive collection 🤗🤗


Will you make your own thread once you have 'all' the Citizen divers?


----------



## Lepdiggums

lookatwrist said:


> Will you make your own thread once you have 'all' the Citizen divers?


Interesting though "lookatwrist"🤔
It Definitely won't be all the divers, even though that would be amazingly awesome, but expensive😱😱 some of the guys on Instagram are definitely Omg!!!!! With some of the rarest citizen divers made😍🥰🤩 I'm just aiming for a select few that are hard to find😁 I've been asked a few times already, I'm slowly working towards something, but not quite yet😁👍


----------



## Russ1965

Lepdiggums said:


> These are so super cool🤩🤩, one is definitely on the list after I finish the dive collection 🤗🤗


Has decent lume too:


----------



## Lepdiggums

Russ1965 said:


> Has decent lume too:


Wicked cool🤩🤩🥰👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Finishing off my day with the 1981 4-212452y I'm currently trying to get use too the size drop to 36mm, 39mm over the crown 😊 which is pretty hard.


----------



## aafanatic

F990 Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## MarkKenyon

Loving the new titanium bracelet from @Ziptie


----------



## Lepdiggums

150m 4-212461y crystron driver, this one was made in December 1980😊


----------



## lookatwrist

Lepdiggums said:


> 150m 4-212461y crystron driver, this one was made in December 1980😊
> View attachment 16523837


Nice! Isofrane?


----------



## Lepdiggums

lookatwrist said:


> Nice! Isofrane?


Sorry lookatwrist, its a clone😫😫as its the only 20mm strap I have.
I'm looking for something with a cool vintage look, any suggestions greatly appreciated 😁👍


----------



## lookatwrist

Lepdiggums said:


> Sorry lookatwrist, its a clone😫😫as its the only 20mm strap I have.
> I'm looking for something with a cool vintage look, any suggestions greatly appreciated 😁👍











ZULUDIVER 295 Vintage Style Italian Rubber Watch Strap - Black


Imagine how the functional Benetto Cinturini rubber and stylish strap design of your vintage style ZULUDIVER 295 will turn heads on a dive, in the office or chilling around the pool. The ZULUDIVER 295 Rubber Strap (currently only available in 20mm lug width size) is a perforated dive strap that...




www.watchgecko.com





I don't have this model, but I have a bunch of Zuludivers and they are great. This is a vintage styled genuine rubber strap and I think it's a great fit.


----------



## Lepdiggums

lookatwrist said:


> ZULUDIVER 295 Vintage Style Italian Rubber Watch Strap - Black
> 
> 
> Imagine how the functional Benetto Cinturini rubber and stylish strap design of your vintage style ZULUDIVER 295 will turn heads on a dive, in the office or chilling around the pool. The ZULUDIVER 295 Rubber Strap (currently only available in 20mm lug width size) is a perforated dive strap that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchgecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this model, but I have a bunch of Zuludivers and they are great. This is a vintage styled genuine rubber strap and I think it's a great fit.


Totally hilarious lookatwrist, thats almost identical to the original strap for this model 🥰🥰😍🥰🤩
The original was torn, and the clone isofrane was on the black 4-212453y


----------



## lookatwrist

Lepdiggums said:


> Totally hilarious lookatwrist, thats almost identical to the original strap for this model 🥰🥰😍🥰🤩
> The original was torn, and the clone isofrane was on the black 4-212453y
> View attachment 16524257


Yup, it's a perfect replacement. Vintage watches with modern straps, or vice versa just look off in my opinion.


----------



## Lepdiggums

lookatwrist said:


> Yup, it's a perfect replacement. Vintage watches with modern straps, or vice versa just look off in my opinion.


Totally 😁👍


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Good day everyone.


----------



## CADirk

PMV something something, in the sun.


----------



## sky21

JY8025-59E for today, cousin to the above PMV something something.


----------



## MarkKenyon

ElGhurafiy said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 16524906


Wow, I'm awake now...!


----------



## Rojote




----------



## wongthian2

dial and EDC by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## admit-to-im

Promaster on a watch Steward strap


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @Spuz Zard What an Awesome find It can be such an odd looking watch until you have it in the metal. This watch gets criticized for the black bumper @ 9 o’clock just being a plug for the hole in the case of the chrono/depth gauge version. there are So many Awesome things about this watch in person: 300M WR, one of the best crowns and crown guards in the business, and a really beautiful, high polish case side with really nice lines. The domed crystal sits below the bezel that angles in stadium style. I could go on and on about this "sleeper". But we really vote with our $s, so I bought two
> 
> BN0085-01E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN0088-03E


So I thought I had bought the BN0088-03E for the deal of the century...








Turns out is a ladies diver that I didn’t even know existed! It’s still 300m, but the bezel on this EP6035-02E is only 32mm, with the case obviously being a few mm wider. The joke is on me!


----------



## sky21

CitizenPromaster said:


> So I thought I had bought the BN0088-03E for the deal of the century...
> View attachment 16527007
> 
> Turns out is a ladies diver that I didn’t even know existed! It’s still 300m, but the bezel on this EP6035-02E is only 32mm, with the case obviously being a few mm wider. The joke is on me!


Its perfect for you since you’re not into dive watches anyway!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> Its perfect for you since you’re not into dive watches anyway!!


Fortunately I know someone who is almost big enough to wear it!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Cushion case crystron diver tonight 😁


----------



## wongthian2

sky21 said:


> Its perfect for you since you’re not into dive watches anyway!!


*like it...reminds me of the Marathon midsize, which I should have kept! Looked your model up and is listed at 35mm wide. but the 300m rating ain't no slouch! *


----------



## Lepdiggums

First generation c020, with a few of his bro's in the background 😁


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 tonight 😊


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> Still loving this F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


Another awesome picture!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wongthian2




----------



## Spuz Zard

It's a Nighthawk kinda night tonight!👍


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Some of the 35+ 80s-90s Aquas in collection and the new Euro JP2007 version, borrowed pic.


----------



## lookatwrist

CarlJohanUW said:


> View attachment 16535234
> 
> View attachment 16535239
> 
> View attachment 16535238
> 
> View attachment 16535233
> 
> Some of the 35+ 80s-90s Aquas in collection and the new Euro JP2007 version, borrowed pic.


Really nice black original Aqualand - I've been thinking about picking up a full lume model.
Any group shots of your 35+ Citizens? Would be a beauty.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

lookatwrist said:


> Really nice black original Aqualand - I've been thinking about picking up a full lume model.
> Any group shots of your 35+ Citizens? Would be a beauty.


Tnx, group shot has to wait until the 11 ceracoated cases is put together again. If u like gen 1 theres a full lume C023 US model and a S Americas C022. Will post some pics when laptop is up n running again. Quick shot of the S Americas C022 with standard bezel n insert as the orig is butt ugly. Strap is DYI USMC M1956 battle harness.


----------



## 971

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16523468


Looks amazing the dark greyish dail.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Promaster Aqualand tonight 😊 some awesome looking aqualands there CarlJohanUW😍👍Hopefully we get to see them on a regular basis 🤗


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

CC9020-54E


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Lepdiggums said:


> Promaster Aqualand tonight 😊 some awesome looking aqualands there CarlJohanUW😍👍Hopefully we get to see them on a regular basis 🤗
> View attachment 16535436


Nice US version, C023? Hard to find in boring Europe


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums

CarlJohanUW said:


> Nice US version, C023? Hard to find in boring Europe


Thanks CarlJohanUW, only just picked it up too, thankfully I managed to get it running again, those dead batteries are an aqualand killer.


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 c028 Aqualand 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron 😊


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> 150m crystron 😊
> View attachment 16539595


Mmmmmmmm…..paddle hands!


----------



## bobusa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Fresh off the boat. Aqualand C028 June 1990. My 8th PVD/Enzo and 3rd C028. Only buy repair subjects an this needs a lot of tlc. Running fine, all functions works but missing one screw. Will replace glass/gasket, 3 batt/back gasket, clean and oil movement, clean case and buttons. Bezel/insert bit too damaged so probably replaced too.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 promaster hotrod😜


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker I love that Orca on bracelet You have the EcoZilla on bracelet as well Absolutely Crushing it

Wedding Watch: Signature Titanium MoonPhase AV3013-54E


----------



## FT-QL

Citizen 3530


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Aqualand C023 Natulite (Apple Watch glow strap)


----------



## ck13

NY0125...loving this thing. Just took it off it's very nice OEM steel bracelet. Seems to pull off almost any strap.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

I love this watch and can't wait to see what street prices are.


----------



## ck13

VincentG said:


> I love this watch and can't wait to see what street prices are.
> View attachment 16544194


Ditto....cant wait for this one to hit the dealers.

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW

NY2300 PVD 1994, old pic with am dial before replacing it with original.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Messin' around with straps once again. I may have done this combo before, but for what ever reason right now it just works. 
I think that this old Nighthawk will keep logging a ton of wrist time!
View attachment 16544326
View attachment 16544328
View attachment 16544331
View attachment 16544333
View attachment 16544335


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E Eco-Drive tonight 😁


----------



## shez58




----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2776


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16545362
> 
> PMD56-2772


This is a PMD56-2776, with a Duratect DLC bezel. The PMD56-2772 has the numeral 12 (like the PMD56-2771) and a Duratect Black bezel.


----------



## sky21

CitizenPromaster said:


> This is a PMD56-2776, with a Duratect DLC bezel. The PMD56-2772 has the numeral 12 (like the PMD56-2771) and a Duratect Black bezel.


Here is the aforementioned PMD56-2772


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> This is a PMD56-2776, with a Duratect DLC bezel. The PMD56-2772 has the numeral 12 (like the PMD56-2771) and a Duratect Black bezel.


it's corrected. Thank you


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Olyeller68

This one













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Not_A_Guest

Olyeller68 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


This one has been on my mind for a while. Do you have anything negative to say about it that might dissuade me from buying yet another watch?


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf tonight with a few of his black and gold friends 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## wongthian2

closeup dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## MarkKenyon

It would be a Tough morning without some coffee.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Breitling Navitimer on acid.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68

Not_A_Guest said:


> This one has been on my mind for a while. Do you have anything negative to say about it that might dissuade me from buying yet another watch?


I’m sorry, but I don’t think I’ll be able to dissuade you this time. 

I like this one quite a lot. Eco-drive with a GMT complication on a bracelet and great lume that can be had for a very decent price, what’s not to like? 

The only thing I’ll mention is that the bezel is only 60 clicks rather than 120, not that it bothers me, but some people don’t like that.

This is hardly a piece you can go wrong with if you do pick one up. 




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wongthian2

Mears Tough on a Squale Milanese mesh!
milanese bracelet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Spring is in the Air 

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## usclassic




----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## VincentG

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16553021


Nice auto-zilla, I have owned one, the full kit on this watch is amazing


----------



## MarkKenyon

Woodpeckers have been busy…..


----------



## Lepdiggums

VincentG said:


> Nice auto-zilla, I have owned one, the full kit on this watch is amazing


Thanks VincentG😁👍they are super cool and 
I should wear it more than I do🙂


----------



## Lepdiggums

Cushion case crystron diver tonight 😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

Pepsi cushion case today😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Ending the day with the antarctica🙂


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Jr/ladies Aqualand AL0024-06W 1996


----------



## nooski87

BN0100


----------



## Lepdiggums

79 crystron 150m


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron tonight 😊


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaumaz

Tough love from my Promaster Tough


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Aqualand C022 'base metal ib' 1992, NOS but with thin coating.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Antarctica tonight 😁


----------



## Dreamliner

The CB5925-82X which I photographed again after watching some product photography tutorials on YouTube 😁


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums

After another very long wait, this time 95 day's my Citizen 1991 800m diver has arrived 🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

H950, Satellite give time , not location








CC1080-56E


----------



## Lepdiggums

The two 800m Citizen brothers back together 😁 even though there is a 7 year age gap😉


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

5503 800m


----------



## CarlJohanUW

1989 Enzo


----------



## aafanatic

@Dreamliner Awesome photo Welcome to the forum


Still loving this CC7015-55E


----------



## jovani




----------



## Lepdiggums

2852 800m


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## AOYE

Citizen Aqualand jp2007-17x


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2863


----------



## DELORTO

The timeless 4x4


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums

C023 promaster aqualand this morning


----------



## AZJOE




----------



## CarlJohanUW

JP1010-00W 1996 with loads of dives.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## cmak

Had this watch since 2002 lol


----------



## Lepdiggums

A fantastic friend in Europe told me he had found one of the watches on my wrist wish list, Omg😱😱 He helped to seal the deal and shipped it to a friend in the US, as I didn't think I could handle waiting another 100 days for a watch to arrive from Europe, but ironically USPS suspended its shipping to nz "say what!!!!! So after a total of 60 days of shipping time "hahaha" I finally received the brother to my silver c040 promaster altichron today 🔥🔥


----------



## Sokpuppet1

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16572897


Absolutely stunning piece.


----------



## shez58

AN3661-62E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Undressed Aqualand.*







*
(Display replacement)


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Daruba

Bought yesterday:


















Bought today:


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Xerxes300

My very first Ray Mears!!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Enzo weekend


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Enzo weekend


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 promaster altichron


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


>


Such a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965

Daruba said:


> Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## nooski87

BN0151


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16588005


Love this watch @Lepdiggums 
I'd like to get one (Crystron, paddle hands, Pepsi), where would be the best place to look and what models would you recommend?


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Love this watch @Lepdiggums
> I'd like to get one (Crystron, paddle hands, Pepsi), where would be the best place to look and what models would you recommend?


Hi MarkKenyon,
I think the cushion case crystron is the best size personal. Reference 4-732316Ta both versions shear the same reference number bizarrely🤔
I normally check the reference number in Google and go from there, but its best to follow as many auction sites as you can😁👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> Hi MarkKenyon,
> I think the cushion case crystron is the best size personal. Reference 4-732316y both versions shear the same reference number bizarrely🤔
> I normally check the reference number in Google and go from there, but its best to follow as many auction sites as you can😁👍
> View attachment 16588228


Thanks, I’ll set up some alerts!


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Thanks, I’ll set up some alerts!


The Pepsi reference number has a ta at the end, so its 4-732316 Ta, just incase that makes a difference 😁👍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

AS4050-51E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

CB0190-84L.
My first titanium watch. The lightness is striking. And so is the sense of the time being exactly correct. My first RC watch as well. No problem getting a radio signal in Stockholm, almost 1500 km from the transmitter.


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

@Jwon I am always a sucker for a watch with a globe dial Titanium and RC, great combo

Here’s mine: PMV65-2242


----------



## Alex Thyl

I fell in love with Citizen in 1985. Wore mainly their watches for many many years. I kept all of them (divers, chronos etc.). 
Nowdays, I only "feed" the Eco-Drives time to time.


----------



## jcp123

My only Citizen. I recommend them regularly, even if I haven’t found another one I want to buy.
This one’s very sentimental. Will not get rid of it, even if it quits. I’ll never throw shade on a Citizen owner.


----------



## jcp123




----------



## shez58

Quick wrist check before early dinner.
















Citizen Attesa CC4015-51E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Ziptie

Alex Thyl said:


> I fell in love with Citizen in 1985. Wore mainly their watches for many many years. I kept all of them (divers, chronos etc.).
> Nowdays, I only "feed" the Eco-Drives time to time.


For best long term battery life, keep them charged. Running them all the way down will shorten the lifespan of the batteries. If kept charged you might get 20+ years out of the original batteries before needing to replace them.


----------



## sm300ita




----------



## Alex Thyl

Ziptie said:


> For best long term battery life, keep them charged. Running them all the way down will shorten the lifespan of the batteries. If kept charged you might get 20+ years out of the original batteries before needing to replace them.


Thank you for the advice.
(I have been using them since 1996 and have several).


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Here's my titanium diver on the titanium bracelet. I added the magnifier so I could see the date, which is small on these.


----------



## aafanatic

@shez58 Awesome F950! One of my favorite movements


----------



## Terra Citizen

NY0138-14X


----------



## shez58

aafanatic said:


> @shez58 Awesome F950! One of my favorite movements


Agree with you, *aafanatic.  *
I only wish that Citizen start making smaller watches with their fantastic GPS modules.


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16599962


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## staplebox

Promaster BN1051-09L on Borealis


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> View attachment 16601450


I'm liking the looks of these the more I see them🤩👍


----------



## Russ1965

MarkKenyon said:


> View attachment 16601450


Who's the cutie waiting for you to play ball?


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios

Charging Day


----------



## nooski87

Citizen BN0151


----------



## MarkKenyon

Russ1965 said:


> Who's the cutie waiting for you to play ball?


Her name is Siena, 2 year old mini Golden Doodle. Love to play ball


----------



## ox71

I recently bought this one at a really good price, I love it.
The second pic is my 9 year old son wearing it.
Fits him pretty good for being 43mm
















.


----------



## Spuz Zard

Sunday morning coffee! ☕👍😁


----------



## shez58




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

800m saturation diver tonight 😁


----------



## Russ1965

Who needs a Rolex?


----------



## aafanatic

Titanium Satellite Wave CC9020-54E


----------



## vadaephon




----------



## Chidling




----------



## MarkKenyon

Chidling said:


> View attachment 16606207


That is two stonkin units there!


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums

Promaster altichron 😉


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch




----------



## aafanatic

Loving this CC7015-55E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Cit-Pro Titanium Sky F990. CC7014-82E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

I've seen a few posts about this watch recently so I wore it today. Love the deep red dial.


----------



## Russ1965

MarkKenyon said:


> I've seen a few posts about this watch recently so I wore it today. Love the deep red dial.
> View attachment 16612229


See post #6389 for the blue variant.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

Russ1965 said:


> See post #6389 for the blue variant.


I saw that, nice deep blue color.


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen field automatic for field watch Friday!


----------



## Lepdiggums

New arrived in to day, 200m titanium Eco-Drive 😁


----------



## Tiribos

CC7005-16F


----------



## Pongster




----------



## AOYE




----------



## Daruba

*BL5400-52A*


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## jaf2976

Here's my pair: BN0085-01E on a replacement silicon strap, and a BL5280-52W that arrived yesterday.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Treating my self with this beauty


----------



## Lepdiggums

Crystron 150m from 1979 today 😊


----------



## Daruba

ElGhurafiy said:


> Treating my self with this beauty
> 
> View attachment 16613936


…and a beauty it is!!!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Today, 17:03
I'm heading back to 1998, titanium 200m air diver Eco-Drive😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


>


If it happen to be that I find this watch in whatever store, I’m sure it will be on my wrist the very same day 😃


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this gps Sky CC9030-51E


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Tiribos

ATP53-2652


----------



## bugi




----------



## Chidling




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums

Final got the Crystron 44-0019 up and running properly now, it's keeping perfect time, which is not to bad for a 43 year old diver🔥


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Today Citizen VO10-6611H ALTERNA, Radio Controlled Diver (-style, since "only" 100 WR) watch.


----------



## aafanatic

Trying to not buy more watches by giving this one some new shoes CC9025-85E


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> Trying to not buy more watches by giving this one some new shoes CC9025-85E


Haha, let us know how that works out for you!!


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen pilot
























NJ0140-17E


----------



## Lepdiggums

Bn0071-06E tonight 😊


----------



## Ziptie

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16612810


I’d love to see more of this one!


----------



## Ziptie

nooski87 said:


> Citizen BN0151
> View attachment 16602322


Nice! How’d you take this shot?


----------



## aafanatic

I woke wearing this Titanium Sky F900 CC9020-54E


----------



## MarkKenyon

It's really TOUGH to beat a clean, well executed design.


----------



## nooski87

Ziptie said:


> Nice! How’d you take this shot?


A lot of shots, tripod, camera in manual mode, high iso, fast shutter and serial shooting  Wish it was better but with my equipment it hard to take better one


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Today was a special day. Not one, not two but three new Citizen watches. I need more wrists 😂


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tiribos

PMV65-2261


----------



## Chronopolis

I just realized: I need more CITIZEN !


----------



## Lepdiggums

Black promaster altichron


----------



## MarkKenyon

Chronopolis said:


> I just realized: I need more CITIZEN !
> 
> View attachment 16625320
> View attachment 16625322
> View attachment 16625324
> View attachment 16625326


Love that non-symmetric dial, do you know the reference on that Citizen?


----------



## MarkKenyon

MarkKenyon said:


> Love that non-symmetric dial, do you know the reference on that Citizen?


Found it: AT1160-61A


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Still my favorite in my Promaster Sky Pilot collection









And I am happy to add a black IP Nighthawk to the collection, with a bracelet variation I didn’t have yet


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

New Promaster Nighthawk, love the dial and green strap.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Pepsi cushion case 😁


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## MarkKenyon

Really loving this new Nighthawk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Aqualand AL0024-06W Jr/ladies


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Enjoying the day with this beauty Attesa ATP53-2704


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Arguably the ultimate Citizen Pilot, with the very functional U680 caliber and a case and bracelet in Duratect MRK (gas hardened) plus Duratect DLC (diamond-like carbon), and the fit-adjuster clasp that is absent on the newer GPS Pilots.








I have one for sale on WUS, but got zero response even though the price is reasonable


----------



## Rocket1991

CitizenPromaster said:


> Arguably the ultimate Citizen Pilot, with the very functional U680 caliber and a case and bracelet in Duratect MRK (gas hardened) plus Duratect DLC (diamond-like carbon), and the fit-adjuster clasp that is absent on the newer GPS Pilots.
> View attachment 16634701
> 
> I have one for sale on WUS, but got zero response even though the price is reasonable


These are amazing watches but in the place where mechanical is the soul holder. i am not surprised. Thumbs up for Citizen for keeping these alive. Hope V4 will be announced soon. It was long time since V3 which is very similar to V2 which in turn was 2007 or 2008 if i am not mistaken.


----------



## CitizenPromaster




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

I like this new Nighthawk so much I'm going to take it on vacation, I'll post some pics from Spain.


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen ecodrive field titanium for titanium Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## AOYE

Hello,


----------



## shez58




----------



## Seikonut1967

Ray Mears 40mm


----------



## aafanatic

I woke wearing the Signature Auto NB0070-57E


----------



## MarkKenyon

7:40pm flight now leaving closer to 10:40pm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Couldn't help myself buying 2 Grand Complications! I guess 2 is better than one 😬

My first of hopefully other Signature Collection, seriously one of the best I have ever wore, alongside the mighty JDM JY8025.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

How often do you see a modern Citizen dial like this?


----------



## radhaz

Is that a JY8025-59E?



CitizenPromaster said:


> Arguably the ultimate Citizen Pilot, with the very functional U680 caliber and a case and bracelet in Duratect MRK (gas hardened) plus Duratect DLC (diamond-like carbon), and the fit-adjuster clasp that is absent on the newer GPS Pilots.
> View attachment 16634701
> 
> I have one for sale on WUS, but got zero response even though the price is reasonable


----------



## CitizenPromaster

radhaz said:


> Is that a JY8025-59E?


It is.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Two tone aqualand for 1986


----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-2941
x2 😌


----------



## MarkKenyon

Clock in the cathedral in Toledo Spain, only shows hours.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Famous bull ring in Madrid, apparently they still have bull fights there, with my son's college football team.


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Loving those Grand Complications

Here's mine: BZ0016-50E


----------



## nooski87

BN0151


----------



## MarkKenyon

Nice little watch store in Madrid with a cool animated clock above the shop. Mostly Swatch brands but a nice selection of Seiko & Citizen also.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Loving those Grand Complications
> 
> Here's mine: BZ0016-50E


Thanks @aafanatic 

This one is certainly a keeper 😍.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Aqualand AL0004-03W


----------



## Lepdiggums

New arrival for me today, from 1984 citizen Arnie😁


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this F990 Titanium Flight Trying to figure out which one of the three to take on vacation CC7015-55E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Zaragoza Spain
Basílica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WB


----------



## MarkKenyon

The Mediterranean in Sitges Spain


----------



## Chronopolis

MarkKenyon said:


> The Mediterranean in Sitges Spain
> View attachment 16644641


Noice! 
I dint know Ctiizen had its own "cocktail" series.
I must go check it out.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> I dint know Ctiizen had its own "cocktail" series.
> I must go check it out.


Mechanical and titanium, very easy wearing.


----------



## wongthian2

e2yTRp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster

wongthian2 said:


> e2yTRp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


nice car you got there


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker Loving that F900 Navihawk

Testing this out for vacation nonstop wearability F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## Lepdiggums

1978 battle of the 600m quartz😆


----------



## MarkKenyon

The Mediterranean in Sitges









Lunch in Sitges


----------



## bdjansen




----------



## shez58




----------



## MarkKenyon

Beautiful dinner at a Villa up in the hills outside Barcelona. If you look up on the wall of the building you can see a very early Citizen solar clock....a sundial!


----------



## aafanatic

CC9020-54E



CC9025-85E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

El Baluard de Sitges, Spain


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Promaster MX


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp tonight


----------



## aafanatic

This



and this


----------



## MarkKenyon

1992 Olympic stadium in Barcelona with very cool Olympic torch and famous communication tower in the background of the wrist shot.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand tonight


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

Rainy morning in Sitges


----------



## Fountain47




----------



## vadaephon




----------



## MarkKenyon

Last dinner in Spain, rainy, good shopping day. Couple of watch stores in Sitges but nothing that caught my eye. We ended up getting a nice necklace for my wife.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dreamliner

The CB5925-82X which I've been wearing every day to work since I got it in December last year. Very nice watch!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Crystron Pepsi bezel tonight 😁


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen Wolrd AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

F950 Attesa "Moon Gold" CC4004-66-P


----------



## Ricam

BN0155. Bought today in the sale at a very good price. Love it.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricam

Ny0141. Had this one a few months and it's really grown on me. Quality soft strap and sapphire. Very good 120 click bezel.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Something a little different today, quartz crystron dress watch 🤓


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Promaster Tough CA0720-54H



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkKenyon

Glad to be home and wearing my favorite blue diver


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> Something a little different today, quartz crystron dress watch 🤓
> View attachment 16655112
> 
> View attachment 16655110
> 
> View attachment 16655111


Love that case!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Love that case!


Thanks MarkKenyon 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## rockchalk06

Found this on Facebook Marketplace place here local to me. Seller said "needs new battery" 20 dollars. Reset it, blasted it with my 1000 Lumen surefire at a red light and it started double ticking. 

10 hours in the sun, little polishing and a new band. Sweet little gem.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Ricam said:


> Ny0141. Had this one a few months and it's really grown on me. Quality soft strap and sapphire. Very good 120 click bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Excellent choice.. 

Here is mine.. I like how the color changes with different lighting conditions!


----------



## MarkKenyon

ElGhurafiy said:


> Excellent choice..
> 
> Here is mine.. I like how the color changes with different lighting conditions!
> 
> View attachment 16660239


Subie!


----------



## good2go

Only have 2. Can you spot them? Need battery replacement to wear them.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

MarkKenyon said:


> Subie!


Yes sir!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e today 😎


----------



## rc2300156

#NY0040 #NY0108, steel & titanium


----------



## Daruba

Just bought this one.
GPS F150-S100178

(Internet picture)


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing the TOUGH today.....with the wrong date!


----------



## rockchalk06

Skyhawk for TopGun day


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the red bezel version of this, and love love love it. My favorite diver I've owned


----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium grilling for the holiday weekend here in the US.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Newly arrived in today, citizen v2 from 1971🥰


----------



## Lepdiggums

Also another Pepsi bezel crystron 150m diver arrived today. Its from 1980🔥


----------



## Fedev

NY0040-09E


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Here’s my orange Promaster titanium diver on the bracelet cannibalized from my black dial titanium diver. I also added a magnifier since I’m old and can’t see the date.


----------



## ox71

.


----------



## Russ1965

You can never have too many Stilettos:


----------



## Lepdiggums

Also picked up the v2's bro, but not in nos condition, just ordered a new nos crystal and crown, super lucky to have found them both so quickly, Thank-you watch God's🙏🙏🙏 Black Citizen v2 automatic from 1971 with an awesome blue seconds hand 🥰🥰


----------



## Chronopolis

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16665905
> 
> View attachment 16665904
> 
> Also picked up the v2's bro, but not in nos condition, just ordered a new nos crystal and crown, super lucky to have found them both so quickly, Thank-you watch God's🙏🙏🙏 Black Citizen v2 automatic from 1971 with an awesome blue seconds hand 🥰🥰
> View attachment 16665899


Noice!
They should reissue this one!!


----------



## Daruba

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16665905
> 
> View attachment 16665904
> 
> Also picked up the v2's bro, but not in nos condition, just ordered a new nos crystal and crown, super lucky to have found them both so quickly, Thank-you watch God's🙏🙏🙏 Black Citizen v2 automatic from 1971 with an awesome blue seconds hand 🥰🥰
> View attachment 16665899


Such an awesome piece. It should look amazing with a new crystal. I assume you will post new pics after the fix.
It's safe to say that it passed the "test of time".


----------



## Fedev

Received this beast today 🤿


----------



## aafanatic

Got this one out yesterday for the new moon: "Shadow of the Moon" F950 CC4004-66E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Perpetual calendar for work today.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Enzo with cerakote sensor cover and bezel.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

3X Enzo


----------



## Lepdiggums

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> They should reissue this one!!


They are super cool😎👍 Thanks Chronopolis😁


----------



## Lepdiggums

800m diver monster 🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

Daruba said:


> Such an awesome piece. It should look amazing with a new crystal. I assume you will post new pics after the fix.
> It's safe to say that it passed the "test of time".


Thanks Daruba😁👍
I definitely will, it should look awesome🔥🔥🔥


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Daruba

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16668487


Great watch! Surely on my wishlist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

One of my favorites still: F990 Titanium Sky "Blue Impulse" CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## MarkKenyon

Still in the honeymoon phase with this great watch


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Titanium+FKM rubber


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

NY0040 on one of the Zuludiver offerings (Apollo)


----------



## Lepdiggums

Posted this last night, but forgot to push post 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lepdiggums

Started the evening off with this








But will end with the v2


----------



## sky21

Ending the work week with the ultimate Promaster Sky. JY8025-59E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Current state of the crystron 150m diver collection 😊


----------



## Lepdiggums

Current battle of the deep in the watch box 🤣🤣








Omg!!! Complete forgot about the autozilla 😱😱😱😱😫😫😫😫


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going with the Promaster altichron c040 tonight 😎


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Been taking this swimming  Titanium Sky Blue Impulse F990 CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## HerrSavage

New automatic replacement for my two Eco drives which I had worn for over 20 years… I never took them off except to replace the bands after they rotted away, usually after about a year and a half or so.

I love the look, but I definitely prefer the set and forget nature of the solar watches. I just had to wind my automatic for the first time and frankly find it kind of annoying.

That orange Citizen above is gorgeous. I have not been able to find one, so I got an Orient RAY instead. Nice watch, except for the boring bezel, but my loyalty is ultimately to citizen. Next up I think I need a new Eco Drive… Something with sapphire glass.

I just recently got into watches and have been watching a lot of videos. It seems orient watches come up a lot more than citizen. Is citizen not considered a fancy watch brand or something? For durability and reliability I cannot imagine they can be beat from what I have experienced.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

My Blue Impulse at home with it’s siblings CC7014-63E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Chilling with the puppy on the porch


----------



## Lepdiggums

1000m today








Plus a few of his friends 😉


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Nice AutoZilla
@philskywalker Nice Endeavor Chrono

CC7014-63E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Pulled this little red beauty out today.....Go Mules!


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Cerakote mod, got 11 Aqualand cases, bezel and sensor cover in armour black. Trying out diff setups before assy.


















Even with rough blasted cases before coating it's lots smoother than orig Titanium finish which is super nice but delicate. Some will get arc sapphire (not a fan of arc) and some mineral.


----------



## Syrupbadger

the only two I've owned that I really liked, I sold the promaster😔


----------



## Syrupbadger

Lepdiggums said:


> 1000m today
> View attachment 16677722
> 
> 
> this thing is epic
> Plus a few of his friends 😉
> View attachment 16677723


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Thanks Syrupbadger😊👍


----------



## antsio100




----------



## MarkKenyon

This watch is as sweet as the smell of the honeysuckle


----------



## aafanatic

Missing this one while on vacation! Why didn’t I bring two watches?!? CC9020-54E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Love this deep black dial with the lume colored pips


----------



## sky21

New to me limited edition Attesa ATD53-2723


----------



## Lepdiggums

All the way from 1980, but looks like it could have been made yesterday🤗a lovely 150m crystron diver🔥🔥


----------



## SOZ620

My new daily driver:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## MarkKenyon

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16686546


Nothing like a white Cutlass


----------



## Tyco

Daily banger for a few years...


----------



## aafanatic

@SOZ620 Welcome to the forum! Awesome Chronograph

Still on vacation but missing this one: CC7014-82E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Daruba

ProMaster Navihawk AT8227-56X



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkKenyon

Remade this quartz battery connector in brass, original was corroded by a leaking battery.


----------



## Lepdiggums

800m for awhile this morning 😊


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Alwayslate707

Night hawk is my go to adventure watch. I take mine swimming (Salt and fresh) hiking camping it comes with me on the Harley on road trips.


----------



## The 1 Chaat

I love my quirky Citizen.
Sure its bracelet is non original, but I can live with that.

its just too cool for skool!


----------



## sky21

The 1 Chaat said:


> View attachment 16689703
> 
> I love my quirky Citizen.
> Sure its bracelet is non original, but I can live with that.
> 
> its just too cool for skool!


Oh my, please post this watch in the following thread, I’m sure you will get a response!








Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled...


I once pulled this ferrite core out of a cheap RC clock for the German signal. Not quite as fancy as this!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RAF Red Arrows, very nice!


----------



## MarkKenyon

It's TOUGH being a Jeep owner, if you know, you know.


----------



## Terra Citizen

hmmmm..... 🤔

I purchased the black bracelet from Citizen, specifically for my Asian Fugo, but I need shorter spring bars in order to squeeze it onto the Fugo. The fit was a little bit looser on the Promaster Marine and I was able to attach the bracelet. Just testing a swap in the meantime.


----------



## Xerxes300

Ray Mears



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## shez58




----------



## Mark.O




----------



## nooski87

BN0100


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium for light weight today


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Dreem1er

Just got my first citizen, I was looking for something differnt and all the pictures I have seen really do not show the color of this one. All the pictures I've seen look blue but it looks way more like minty seafoam green on a classic chevy than blue. Which I actually like it more now lol

NJ0170-83X










Tried to edit...









Color looks more like this in person...not my car


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Dreem1er said:


> Just got my first citizen, I was looking for something differnt and all the pictures I have seen really do not show the color of this one. All the pictures I've seen look blue but it looks way more like minty seafoam green on a classic chevy than blue. Which I actually like it more now lol
> 
> NJ0170-83X
> 
> View attachment 16697591
> 
> 
> Tried to edit...
> View attachment 16697585
> 
> 
> Color looks more like this in person...not my car
> View attachment 16697587


Congratulations @Dreem1er, super cool!!!


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium and flowers today


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tiribos

CC7014-82E


----------



## sky21

Need to fix the date, but wearing this today. PMX56-3002


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker You can’t beat the original Loving that OG Orca on bracelet You have an ecozilla on bracelet too if memory serves! Both very rare and delicious 🫶🫶

Blue Impulse (#260-500) F990 CC7014-63E


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today is the v2 new crystal, once the 600m returns, the v2 will be off to the doctor🥳🥳








But in the meantime a bit of 1980s cushion case crystron


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Hunting for and buying a (expensive) grail is great, but just as - if not more - enjoyable is finding a (cheap) watch you didn’t even know you were looking for! I just bought my second birth year watch, with a cooler than cool tachometer dial and all black case with a BT surface treatment, which is “black chrome plated and teflon coated”. The black bracelet says BP, which should be “black rhodium”.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Newest addition to the collection!

(Limited to 1000) Promaster Blue Impulse CB5867-79A


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hunting for and buying a (expensive) grail is great, but just as - if not more - enjoyable is finding a (cheap) watch you didn’t even know you were looking for!


here, here!



CitizenPromaster said:


> teflon coated.


means you can fry some eggs on it in this heatwave!


----------



## WatchTed

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> here, here!
> 
> 
> 
> means you can fry some eggs on it in this heatwave!


Like this:


----------



## nooski87

My new NY0085


----------



## Dreem1er

I'm liking this minty color option










Dail has a nice matte but eggshell type of shine in a sand texture


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Loving that CB Blue Impulse

Still Loving this F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Loving that CB Blue Impulse
> 
> Still Loving this F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


Thanks @aafanatic 

That F990 is a beast 😍 .. Unfortunately it is out of my league. Maybe one day I will own one!


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## kimson.nevala

Is this one rare ?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Eco-Drive CA0120-51A


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker I love that AWxxxx, I’ve always wanted one of those

Still loving this Titanium Sky CC7-14-63E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Rose Titanium today


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount 😁








Plus has one of the coolest casebacks too🙃


----------



## sky21

ATV53-2834


----------



## Lepdiggums

Walter wolf tonight


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Ottone




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rabbitdad75




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## sky21

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16713166
> 
> View attachment 16713165


Man that is some powerful lume for an older watch!


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16713166
> 
> View attachment 16713165


Reminds me of an old diving helmet, very nice.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## baldmarc1

just bought this as a graduation present for my daughter


----------



## sky21




----------



## aafanatic

@baldmarc1 What a great gift 🎁 Gotta love a Sailhawk

JR4045-57E


----------



## leadbelly2550

New arrival. As usual, the strap is….fine, decent-looking, but the rubber is very hard. the watch is great. I’ll probably use another strap with this.

































For now, on a tropic style. Much better.










Hirsch Pure.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

This beauty is just in. I will put another band and post in tomorrow in WRUW











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

sky21 said:


> Man that is some powerful lume for an older watch!


Thanks @sky21, it fades pretty fast, but definitely looks cool 😎


----------



## Lepdiggums

Some super cool watches guys 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥
Promaster Aqualand tonight


----------



## Ottone

[ATTAC


----------



## sky21




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

citizen sid66-5191


----------



## HerrSavage

Just a new NATO from eBay ha ha… Awful quality, but I quite like the look. Oddly, a blue nato with one single red stripe probably looks best in my opinion, blue with two thicker red stripes did not look good at all – too busy… But this one with the thin stripes looks pretty good I think.


----------



## aafanatic

Monsoon + Titanium Sky F990

CC7014-63E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## MarkKenyon

Heading out to Colorado to ride the Colorado Backcountry Discovery Route. Taking the TOUGH as my main watch, will send pics along the way.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Citizen Daytona 3531…


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aameiel

http://imgur.com/Ug21zES


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Citizen Daytona 3531…
> 
> View attachment 16719081
> View attachment 16719082
> View attachment 16719083
> View attachment 16719086
> View attachment 16719087
> View attachment 16719089
> View attachment 16719090
> View attachment 16719091
> View attachment 16719092


Love it!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

My office for the next week


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

CitizenPromaster said:


> Love it!


Thanks! The Titanium 3531 was a response to the Seiko Chrono 7A28 / 7A38 movement. I was extremely happy to even find one let alone in NOS condition as it was an extremely limited release.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks! The Titanium 3531 was a response to the Seiko Chrono 7A28 / 7A38 movement. I was extremely happy to even find one let alone in NOS condition as it was an extremely limited release.
> View attachment 16720883


It indeed looks brand new!

Citizen, Seiko, Ricoh, Orient and Waltham were shamelessly copying eachother throughout the 60s, 70s and 80s. It wasn't until the 90s before they started finding their own "voice", and in my opinion it took until the 2000s before you couldn't mistake one for the other. They still respond to each other's offerings of course, but Citizen and Seiko seem much more comfortable doing their own thing these days.

The other Sporte RS trio is cool too. I will slowly try to collect a few over the coming years if I find a bargain.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Robotaz

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16721411


Wow, it’s like contemporary Japan meets Captain Nemo. Really cool.


----------



## Robotaz

MarkKenyon said:


> My office for the next week
> View attachment 16720831
> 
> View attachment 16720830


Are you a motorcycle journalist? Looks fun.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Robotaz said:


> Wow, it’s like contemporary Japan meets Captain Nemo. Really cool.


Thanks @Robotaz 😉 definitely a favorite 🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

1979 150m Crystron diver


----------



## MarkKenyon

Robotaz said:


> Are you a motorcycle journalist? Looks fun.


No, but I wish I could ride more.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Had a great day riding from Denver, up over the mountains at Rocky Mountain National Park (12,000 feet), down through Grand Lake, Granby, Kremmling and over Rabbit Ears Pass (9500 feet) to Steamboat Springs Colorado. Tomorrow we start the Colorado Backcountry Discovery Route, section 5 from Steamboat Springs to Gypsum.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MarkKenyon

Rode from Steamboat Springs to Gypsum today on the Colorado Backcountry Discovery Route. Great day of riding, awesome views, only a bit of rain at lunchtime.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Time warped in from1984, Citizens 8951🔥🔥


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Lepdiggums

Aiming to wear the 8951 for the rest of the week🤣😂🤣😂 time will tell😊👍


----------



## fargelios




----------



## MarkKenyon

Did two 12000 passes yesterday.


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this F900 Duratect Titanium CC9025-85E


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shez58




----------



## shez58




----------



## Lepdiggums

Citizen Arnie with a few of his box mate's


----------



## MarkKenyon

Another couple of high passes yesterday and a mother moose and her calf


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ KTM fest!


----------



## sal4

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

CC1080-56E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> It indeed looks brand new!
> 
> Citizen, Seiko, Ricoh, Orient and Waltham were shamelessly copying eachother throughout the 60s, 70s and 80s. It wasn't until the 90s before they started finding their own "voice", and in my opinion it took until the 2000s before you couldn't mistake one for the other. They still respond to each other's offerings of course, but Citizen and Seiko seem much more comfortable doing their own thing these days.
> 
> The other Sporte RS trio is cool too. I will slowly try to collect a few over the coming years if I find a bargain.
> View attachment 16721003


Got my first one bought ^_^ It's pretty rough, but it was cheap! My third birth year watch!


----------



## fargelios




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

These 890 Adventure Rs are amazing, take anything you throw at it on the dirt and handle like a super moto through the road passes.


----------



## MarkKenyon

These 890 Adventure Rs are amazing, take anything you throw at it on the dirt and handle like a super moto through the road passes.

Sorry, double post


----------



## MarkKenyon

Ophir Pass yesterday and dinner in Telluride


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Got my first one bought ^_^ It's pretty rough, but it was cheap! My third birth year watch!
> View attachment 16730874
> 
> View attachment 16730875


As the American Pickers say, the time to buy something is when you see it. So I bought this stainless version too. It's not truly NOS, since someone scratched the caseback with the sticker still on it, but it wasn't the most expensive watch out there, so I'll take it.


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Sailhawk JR4045-57E (it has a long crown to be operated while worn)


----------



## sky21

Wearing my very rare ATD53-2723 today, which is listed in the for sale section as I‘ve found something else to buy and my watch box is full so sadly something has to go.


----------



## maliboo74

Ti GPS diver on nato


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Well, I just received 2 new watches. Still have to set-them-up, but here some pics (Googled)


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## MarkKenyon

Last day of dirt riding, left Telluride and rode down to Deloris CO on the trails. Went to Four Corners and then on to the Far View Lodge in Mesa Verde National Park. Amazing view from our room.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over day, Citizen Arnie back in its box, 1979 crystron 150m on the wrist for the next week😁 strap change too as the original 150m is as stiff a brick🙃 If anyone has a magic formula to soften old rubber let me know 🙂👍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0150-28E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch




----------



## aafanatic

Is this Navihawk Duratect DLC? Gotta love a F900 Promaster CC9025-85E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> Change over day, Citizen Arnie back in its box, 1979 crystron 150m on the wrist for the next week😁 strap change too as the original 150m is as stiff a brick🙃 If anyone has a magic formula to soften old rubber let me know 🙂👍
> View attachment 16735153
> View attachment 16735154


Paddle Hands!


----------



## MarkKenyon

Last day of riding was all road back up to Denver from Mesa Verde, it rained about 50% of the time. Not fun going over Wolf Creek Pass while it was pouring. You can see the thunderheads in the distance in the panoramic picture below.
Back home to NJ, New York City skyline.
The TOUGH took everything in stride, didn't blink an eye and was comfortable on the Barton strap in hot and cold weather.


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Currently my one and only citizen….DLC Titanium RMC


----------



## Xerxes300

Maddog1970 said:


> Currently my one and only citizen….DLC Titanium RMC
> 
> View attachment 16738334


I can’t blame you… I feel like selling everything and just keeping my ray mears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

did some strap changes for summer days


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## aafanatic

@MarkKenyon Thanks for sharing your whole Adventure with us I really felt like I got to go with you

Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> @MarkKenyon Thanks for sharing your whole Adventure with us I really felt like I got to go with you
> 
> Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


Thanks @aafanatic, it was a great trip.
We've done a lot of road-riding trips together (Tail of the Dragon, etc.) but this was our first dirt riding trip.
I think we're hooked, the Backroads Discovery Routes (BDR) are amazing, we're looking at doing some rides on the Mid0Allantic BDR and then maybe Utah or Idaho next year.
Check out Backcountry Discovery Routes (BDR) Maps & Information for info. all the information and maps are free. You just need a GPS that can display Tracks.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Carrying on with the Crystron 150m diver tonight, With Citizen's second release of a titanium watch from 1982 in the background🤩🤩 The innovative Citizen X-8 Chronometer, which debuted in 1970, was the world’s first titanium watch🔥🔥


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Welcoming the newest addition to the collection 

Promaster CC5006-06L


----------



## shez58

Oh man, if I only know how and where to buy an OEM rubber strap from *NY0125*. Btw, here is my *NY0125-83E *on the Seiko MM300 OEM rubber strap.


----------



## Lepdiggums

shez58 said:


> Oh man, if I only know how and where to buy an OEM rubber strap from *NY0125*. Btw, here is my *NY0125-83E *on the Seiko MM300 OEM rubber strap.
> View attachment 16742814
> 
> View attachment 16742813
> 
> View attachment 16742812


Super cool🤩👍 I wish someone was making am straps that copied the original citizen ones🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

shez58 said:


> Oh man, if I only know how and where to buy an OEM rubber strap from *NY0125*. Btw, here is my *NY0125-83E *on the Seiko MM300 OEM rubber strap.
> View attachment 16742814
> 
> View attachment 16742813
> 
> View attachment 16742812


Try finding some ND limits OEM bands from ebay if you have the part number, or try contacting Citizen directly, they usually use the same bands for the NY series!


----------



## shez58

ElGhurafiy said:


> Try finding some ND limits OEM bands from ebay if you have the part number, or try contacting Citizen directly, they usually use the same bands for the NY series!


*NY0125* uses this strap, but unfortunately, it's out of stock everywhere:





Citizen 59-S54499 Strap - Promaster Sea







www.mastersintime.com




ND limits straps are usually stiff. I will try to contact Citizen. Thanks for the help. 🙌


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Awesome new catch F158🫶
@shez58 That’s a real beauty👏👌👏

Still loving this DLC titanium Sky F990 (CC7015-55E)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

The Old:










And, the new:


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this F990 DLC Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Time to put the 44-0019 crystron away in its box for a week of titanium aqualand goodness 🔥🔥🔥








C028 TIB-IG aqualand 🥰😍🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## Xerxes300

incoming...


----------



## Ralph Baynes

Here you go.


----------



## aafanatic

This dial goes deep... Where does it actually end? CC7014-82E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Ralph Baynes said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 16747579
> View attachment 16747581


1000m is Definitely a monster of the deep🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Gavaust




----------



## Lepdiggums

Once again the citizen gods have been especially kind to me 🙏🙏🙏 After coming across this watch in one of the early jdm citizen catalogues, I just knew I needed to find it🤗🤗
So after looking everywhere I possibly could for months on end, So I decided to give it a break after 7 months of looking 😅😅
So off I went to hunting around for another few vintage Citizen watches on the wrist wish list. Them Boom!!!! While looking in the other direction I accidentally tripped over the yellow dial version, i really couldn't believe my luck!! After spending months looking for it, there it was "The first photo of the watch i have ever seen"
luckily enough the pervious owner was willing to part with it "Thank-you, my friend🙏🙏"

So with out further ado🤗🤗
From 1982 citizens second release of a titanium watch which beat the 1300m titanium dive monster to market by mere months.

My new to me, titanium sports watch from late 1982 also has the first introduction of the early Promaster logo that replaced the citizen quartz/ cq logo.
But what really caught my eye, apart from it being titanium, are the imprinted words and numbers🔥🔥🔥🔥from what I have seen so far this is the only titanium sports watch with this detail.








Then omg!!!!
I accidentally found this brother a few months later🔥🔥🔥so now I have the complete set🔥🔥


----------



## Daruba

Lepdiggums said:


> Once again the citizen gods have been especially kind to me  After coming across this watch in one of the early jdm citizen catalogues, I just knew I needed to find it
> So after looking everywhere I possibly could for months on end, So I decided to give it a break after 7 months of looking
> So off I went to hunting around for another few vintage Citizen watches on the wrist wish list. Them Boom!!!! While looking in the other direction I accidentally tripped over the yellow dial version, i really couldn't believe my luck!! After spending months looking for it, there it was "The first photo of the watch i have ever seen"
> luckily enough the pervious owner was willing to part with it "Thank-you, my friend"
> 
> So with out further ado
> From 1982 citizens second release of a titanium watch which beat the 1300m titanium dive monster to market by mere months.
> 
> My new to me, titanium sports watch from late 1982 also has the first introduction of the early Promaster logo that replaced the citizen quartz/ cq logo.
> But what really caught my eye, apart from it being titanium, are the imprinted words and numbersfrom what I have seen so far this is the only titanium sports watch with this detail.
> View attachment 16749173
> 
> Then omg!!!!
> I accidentally found this brother a few months laterso now I have the complete set
> View attachment 16749201


I’m in love! Such beautiful watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos




----------



## aafanatic

Tried this on a perlon strap to see if I'd wear it more, but I'm still not feeling it


So I switched to this Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> Tried this on a perlon strap to see if I'd wear it more, but I'm still not feeling it
> 
> 
> So I switched to this Navihawk CC9025-85E


The combo is very good but in fact the bracelet is not wide enough at the corne and especially not thick enough to do anything great.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Daruba said:


> I’m in love! Such beautiful watches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks @Daruba😁👍 they are super cool and super light at only 35 grams🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

1982 titanium sports watch compared with his 1991 aqualand titanium TIB-IG dive watch bro😁


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Xerxes300

Xerxes300 said:


> incoming...
> 
> View attachment 16747577


Got it today… but I’m not too fond of the colors in person. 

Might return… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pantagruel

Got this today. I love it.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 C028 with a few Pepsi crystron friends from 1980🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The result of a couple of years of hunting my favorite watches, JDM Promaster Sky Pilot. Many of these are in mint condition, which is very hard to find for the discontinued ones obviously.










From top left to top right: PMD56-2772 (mint), PMP56-2901 (some wear), PMP56-2901 (mint), PMP56-2931 (used), PMP56-2933 (mint), PMP56-2933 (some wear).
From bottom left to bottom right: PMD56-2776 (some wear), PMD56-2776 (mint), PMD56-2774 (near mint), PMV65-2271 (mint), JY8025-59E (mint, sold), JY8025-59E (used).

The 2772, 2774 and 2776 are the only three Citizens ever to have the Finger Print Free coating (search for FPF in Titanium thread for more info).


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> The result of a couple of years of hunting my favorite watches, JDM Promaster Sky Pilot. Many of these are in mint condition, which is very hard to find for the discontinued ones obviously.
> 
> View attachment 16753286
> 
> 
> From top left to top right: PMD56-2772 (mint), PMP56-2901 (some wear), PMP56-2901 (mint), PMP56-2931 (used), PMP56-2933 (mint), PMP56-2933 (some wear).
> From bottom left to bottom right: PMD56-2776 (some wear), PMD56-2776 (mint), PMD56-2774 (near mint), PMV65-2271 (mint), JY8025-59E (mint, sold), JY8025-59E (used).
> 
> The 2772, 2774 and 2776 are the only three Citizens ever to have the Finger Print Free coating (search for FPF in Titanium thread for more info).
> 
> View attachment 16753287


One hell of a collection @CitizenPromaster 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## aafanatic

Loving all these great photos  I am shopping from my own collection aka the "no buy" zone

CC9025-85E


----------



## ElGhurafiy

I always find myself attracted to this particular model. C300 is definitely one of the all time great watches from Citizen, and now newest to my collection after a long time (Blue Impulse).


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Lepdiggums

My current stock of titanium TIB-IG divers 🔥🔥🥰😍


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Ready to dive.









JP2004-07E from first year of release, 1997.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

CitizenPromaster said:


> The result of a couple of years of hunting my favorite watches, JDM Promaster Sky Pilot. Many of these are in mint condition, which is very hard to find for the discontinued ones obviously.
> 
> From top left to top right: PMD56-2772 (mint), PMP56-2901 (some wear), PMP56-2901 (mint), PMP56-2931 (used), PMP56-2933 (mint), PMP56-2933 (some wear).
> From bottom left to bottom right: PMD56-2776 (some wear), PMD56-2776 (mint), PMD56-2774 (near mint), PMV65-2271 (mint), JY8025-59E (mint, sold), JY8025-59E (used).
> 
> The 2772, 2774 and 2776 are the only three Citizens ever to have the Finger Print Free coating (search for FPF in Titanium thread for more info).


Want PMD56-2776! Already have a titanium european Nighthawk but the lack of 12 and 6 makes the dial look nice and minimal. The FPF coating is super interesting, worth to buy just because of that imho (as a Citizen collector).


----------



## sky21

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> Want PMD56-2776! Already have a titanium european Nighthawk but the lack of 12 and 6 makes the dial look nice and minimal. The FPF coating is super interesting, worth to buy just because of that imho (as a Citizen collector).


I can tell you from personal experience that the FPF is very unique. It has a smooth texture similar to DLC but shows zero fingerprints at all. Plus you have the added benefit of buying a prime condition watch from our resident expert on these watches and he only finds the absolute best examples. You won’t regret buying anything he is selling.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that the FPF is very unique. It has a smooth texture similar to DLC but shows zero fingerprints at all. Plus you have the added benefit of buying a prime condition watch from our resident expert on these watches and he only finds the absolute best examples. You won’t regret buying anything he is selling.


The best examples within certain price brackets, I buy used condition watches if the price is right or if mint ones aren't available! Also, mint watches usually have lived their life in a dark box so the battery can be dead or not hold enough charge and the rechargeable cell might need replacing.


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this F900 Titanium Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## MAD777




----------



## MarkKenyon

Automatically a good day when I wear my Citizen Diver


----------



## mamba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

Loving this CC9025-85E


----------



## philskywalker

Pool day…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon

Red Wednesday


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Dusted off the 1000m autozilla for a play date with it's TIB-IG bro😊


----------



## MarkKenyon

Groot approves of blue Thursday


----------



## aafanatic

@MarkKenyon Groot is my HERO

Really loving this F900 Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## Llewelyn

Here's an Eagle 7 I picked up a little while ago where I live in Portugal. Not seen another with this dial and day-date arrangement. It's a small watch by modern standards, and sadly I had to fit an aftermarket band as the original is waaay to short for my wrist. Oh, and the days are bilingual in English and Arabic. Unfortunately it has obviou been left in the sun with SUN showing, and the red colour has faded almost entirely. But that aside, it runs well.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Got my first one bought ^_^ It's pretty rough, but it was cheap! My third birth year watch!
> View attachment 16730874
> 
> View attachment 16730875


Arrived today. I love how busy the dial is, like my Promaster Sky Pilot watches.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> As the American Pickers say, the time to buy something is when you see it. So I bought this stainless version too. It's not truly NOS, since someone scratched the caseback with the sticker still on it, but it wasn't the most expensive watch out there, so I'll take it.
> View attachment 16731451
> 
> View attachment 16731452


This arrived a few hours later. I'm really loving these mid 80s watches.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Llewelyn Welcome to the forum Congrats on your new watch and thanks for sharing it here

Loving this F900 Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Slapped this band yesterday as the weather is getting worse everyday now! 

Nothing beats blue!


----------



## fargelios




----------



## FerrisAus

@aafanatic awesome photos as always mate! Always a pleasure to see your latest shots.


----------



## MarkKenyon

ElGhurafiy said:


> Slapped this band yesterday as the weather is getting worse everyday now!
> 
> Nothing beats blue!
> 
> View attachment 16762686


Subi blue for the win!


----------



## MarkKenyon

Well….I wore my Nighthawk today for good luck…..remember that trip to ride the Colorado BDR…..apparently I fractured my fibula when the bike rolled on my leg….so I had a plate and screws installed today during outpatient surgery. No riding for the rest of the summer while it heals.


----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Well….I wore my Nighthawk today for good luck…..remember that trip to ride the Colorado BDR…..apparently I fractured my fibula when the bike rolled on my leg….so I had a plate and screws installed today during outpatient surgery. No riding for the rest of the summer while it heals.
> View attachment 16763435
> 
> View attachment 16763433


Omg!!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery, awesome watch and view 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## sky21

MarkKenyon said:


> Well….I wore my Nighthawk today for good luck…..remember that trip to ride the Colorado BDR…..apparently I fractured my fibula when the bike rolled on my leg….so I had a plate and screws installed today during outpatient surgery. No riding for the rest of the summer while it heals.
> View attachment 16763435
> 
> View attachment 16763433


Sorry to hear about your injury, I know we all enjoyed the wonderful pictures of your journey that you graciously shared with us. Wishing you a speedy recovery, and the willpower to stay away from the classified section while you are laid up healing.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> Omg!!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery, awesome watch and view 🔥🔥🔥🔥


Thanks @Lepdiggums


----------



## MarkKenyon

sky21 said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury, I know we all enjoyed the wonderful pictures of your journey that you graciously shared with us. Wishing you a speedy recovery, and the willpower to stay away from the classified section while you are laid up healing.


Thanks @sky21, I’ll try but I can’t promise, paddle hands are tempting….


----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over time, c028 back in its box, Promaster altichron c040 time😁


----------



## shez58




----------



## Lepdiggums

shez58 said:


> View attachment 16764085


That's super cool @shez58🔥🔥🔥


----------



## shez58

Lepdiggums said:


> That's super cool @shez58🔥🔥🔥


Thanks, mate 🙌


----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## Tiribos

CC5005-68Z


----------



## ElGhurafiy

MarkKenyon said:


> Well….I wore my Nighthawk today for good luck…..remember that trip to ride the Colorado BDR…..apparently I fractured my fibula when the bike rolled on my leg….so I had a plate and screws installed today during outpatient surgery. No riding for the rest of the summer while it heals.
> View attachment 16763435
> 
> View attachment 16763433


Get Well soon!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16764317
> 
> AV0080-88E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16764317
> 
> AV0080-88E


Cool picture!


----------



## MarkKenyon

ElGhurafiy said:


> Get Well soon!


Thanks!


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing all my watches with straps because bracelets don't work well with crutches.
Couple of ani-digi Casios (Wave Cepter & Lineage), orange Scurfa, Wenger and some Citizens.
Really like the hands on this Automatic and the "underpants: marker at 12!


----------



## aafanatic

Shopping in my own collection from the "no buy" zone; Attesa F950 (Shadow of the Moon) CC4004-66E


----------



## MarkKenyon

aafanatic said:


> Shopping in my own collection from the "no buy" zone; Attesa F950 (Shadow of the Moon) CC4004-66E


Let us know when the shop is open for visitors! 🤪


----------



## Xerxes300

Ray Mears on Haveston General Service











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tiribos

MarkKenyon said:


> Cool picture!


Thank you. And good recovery 🦵👉💪


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Testing diff setups on the coated ones.








Case is from a 1986 C020, thicker bezel and diff sensor cover, model nr CQ-1012. They were only made from -85 until -87 when C022/C023 took over. Movement, dial & hands from a -95 C023 Natulite.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Tiribos said:


> Thank you. And good recovery 🦵👉💪


Thanks!


----------



## GrandForker




----------



## aafanatic

Midnight wrist swap to this: Attesa F900 CC9010-66A


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandForker

My very first Citizen watch.


----------



## GrandForker

My favorite Citizen: PCAT Titanium


----------



## Russ1965

Had an opportunity to try out this rather exclusive watch, and so, I did


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## shez58




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Back in Black...


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n




----------



## MarkKenyon

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> View attachment 16769219


Did not know about that collaboration, very nice watch!


----------



## aafanatic

@shez58 Loving that Gilt Is that crystal domed on the underside like the Challenge Diver?

The 8700 movement in this watch really helped me fall in love with Citizen quartz When setting the minute hand can only be perfectly aligned to full minutes and the crown gets pushed in at 0 seconds. The precision of this over my autos and other quartz where I had to squint to fine adjust the minute hand to land as close to indices as possible using a fiddley crown really got me excited about more precise quartz

Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## MarkKenyon

Really loving this titanium bracelet from @Ziptie and I think this is my best hand position wrist shot!


----------



## shez58

aafanatic said:


> @shez58 Loving that Gilt Is that crystal domed on the underside like the Challenge Diver?
> 
> The 8700 movement in this watch really helped me fall in love with Citizen quartz When setting the minute hand can only be perfectly aligned to full minutes and the crown gets pushed in at 0 seconds. The precision of this over my autos and other quartz where I had to squint to fine adjust the minute hand to land as close to indices as possible using a fiddley crown really got me excited about more precise quartz
> 
> Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


Hi @aafanatic. It seems slightly double domed.  
Here is some live video:
IMG_1229.mov


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Ziptie

MarkKenyon said:


> Really loving this titanium bracelet from @Ziptie and I think this is my best hand position wrist shot!
> View attachment 16769601


That looks so good!


----------



## Russ1965

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16770385


Fabulous photography !


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## MarkKenyon

4150 movement in this Citizen Automatic, love the blue hands


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Ottone




----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Steel F900 CC9030-51E


----------



## cageyjames

Adding a blue dial summer watch to my collection. Too late for Hawaii, but just in time for California.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@cageyjames Welcome to the forum Awesome watch! 

California Livin' with this Signature NB0070-57E (GT-200)


----------



## Lepdiggums

Silver c040 promaster tonight 😊


----------



## aafanatic

"GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Spuz Zard

Got a new strap for the Sleeper. Nice soft rubber with blue stitching to match the second hand.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over time, C040 goes back in its box for a week of 800m titanium goodness 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

Spuz Zard said:


> View attachment 16777851
> 
> 
> Got a new strap for the Sleeper. Nice soft rubber with blue stitching to match the second hand.


Nice color match!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

This "GTS-300" goes from light turquoise to blue quite quickly NB1031-53L


----------



## Lepdiggums

Have a fantastic Sunday all🔥🔥


----------



## shez58

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16780582
> 
> Have a fantastic Sunday all🔥🔥
> View attachment 16780576


I have never seen such a Casio before. Is it also titanium?


----------



## Lepdiggums

shez58 said:


> I have never seen such a Casio before. Is it also titanium?


Hey @shez58 , yip its the titanium DW-3000C made in 1985🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Nout

Carbon 👍🏻


----------



## Lepdiggums

Nout said:


> Carbon 👍🏻
> 
> View attachment 16782481


Looking good, wow!!!! The watch box is looking amazing too🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

May your grilling be manual and your watch be automatic. Hope all you Citizens were able to beat the heat this weekend.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

*







*


----------



## Lepdiggums

Double up day 😅


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived today a 1980-1 jdm citizen watch catalogue🥳🥳🥳 To my surprise it only contain one page, say what!!!!! The page only had two citizen crystron 150m quartz dive watches placed at the bottom edge. I was hoping to see a 150m automatic or the 600m quartz diver, but nope, just the two crystron 150m divers. Looks like I will need to find a few catalogues from the 70's for those. 
I was lucky enough to find both of these divers in reasonable condition recently, both are from 1979 🔥🔥


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> Just arrived today a 1980-1 jdm citizen watch catalogue🥳🥳🥳 To my surprise it only contain one page, say what!!!!! The page only had two citizen crystron 150m quartz dive watches placed at the bottom edge. I was hoping to see a 150m automatic or the 600m quartz diver, but nope, just the two crystron 150m divers. Looks like I will need to find a few catalogues from the 70's for those.
> I was lucky enough to find both of these divers in reasonable condition recently, both are from 1979 🔥🔥
> View attachment 16788192
> 
> View attachment 16788199
> 
> View attachment 16788198


+1 for paddle hands


----------



## JimBianchi

chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen





chr1s said:


> let me see your citizen


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## balllistic

My 20+ year old Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive, the elusive original “Ray Mears” purchased from Higuchi-Inc. on a Redux & Co strap with matte Ti hardware. Still going strong on original capacitor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigcupj

I’m a big fan of citizen even though this is only the 2nd I’ve owned. Had a flightmaster for a long time but the dial was just to big for me. This one I’ll always keep.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## alsanic

Couldn't find adapters for my BM8180 to fit a homemade 20mm strap, so I made some with my 3D printer. The design could definitely use some tweaking/post-processing, but I'm fine with it for now. I also personally prefer a brushed vs polished look when it comes to field watches, so I scuffed the casing a little bit.


----------



## Tseg




----------



## MarkKenyon

Tseg said:


>


That's like bringing an atomic bomb to a knife fight! Stunning


----------



## Tofro




----------



## nuhobby

I like to coordinate my choice of several Eco Drives with my shirt of the day; or my drink of the hour.
Seen here a few minutes ago over at FiveBucks coffee house:


----------



## aafanatic

@Tofro Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tofro

aafanatic said:


> @Tofro Welcome to the forum


thank's al lot


----------



## Tofro

7870H06271 meets BM7251-88E
7870 is my first Eco-Drive from middle of 90'


----------



## Lepdiggums

The 1980-6 citizen jdm catalogue arrived too🔥🔥🔥 This time three pages of crystron divers heaven 😍















This is the only catalogue so far with a double page spread, awesome!!!








Both my Pepsi bezel divers are from 1980 as well as the black bezel version.








Lol, black bezel on a fake Seiko strap 🤣😂🤣currently hunting around for an original strap that's not brick hard😉


----------



## Karthan7

Citizen with elastic strap .










Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toweruser




----------



## Mark.O

Dang! Those look really nice! That 2150-32 looks really nice!


Lepdiggums said:


> The 1980-6 citizen jdm catalogue arrived too🔥🔥🔥 This time three pages of crystron divers heaven 😍
> View attachment 16792738
> View attachment 16792740
> 
> This is the only catalogue so far with a double page spread, awesome!!!
> View attachment 16792742
> 
> Both my Pepsi bezel divers are from 1980 as well as the black bezel version.
> View attachment 16792743
> 
> Lol, black bezel on a fake Seiko strap 🤣😂🤣currently hunting around for an original strap that's not brick hard😉


----------



## Tofro

My last Eco-Drive. Bought used vor 50€.


----------



## Tofro

Bought used for €50🤩


----------



## Sullivanjt

Citizen chronomaster


----------



## Lepdiggums

Mark.O said:


> Dang! Those look really nice! That 2150-32 looks really nice!


Thanks Mark.O😊👍 they are pretty darn cool, plus a good size and weight 👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Almost change over day🥳🤗🤗


----------



## Mark.O

Need to get myself one of those!


Lepdiggums said:


> Almost change over day🥳🤗🤗
> View attachment 16794215
> 
> View attachment 16794214


----------



## Lepdiggums

Mark.O said:


> Need to get myself one of those!


Sweet, the model number to look for is 
4-732316y which is for both the black and Pepsi bezel divers. Happy hunting 🔥🔥


----------



## Ricam

Citizen BN0150. I think it looks great on a nato.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74

SPT56-9863


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RawDog

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too set my world time function the same as my local time, Denver.


----------



## Lepdiggums

georgefl74 said:


> SPT56-9863
> View attachment 16795439


Looking totally awesome @georgefl74 🔥🔥🔥
One of these is definitely on the wrist wish list at some point 🥰👍


----------



## aafanatic

Gotta love an 8mm crown Signature Flyback Chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> Gotta love an 8mm crown Signature Flyback Chrono AV1000-57A


Another 8mm crown, the BN0147-57E.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over day😁 the 800m is heading back to the box. Time for some 1971 vintage v2🥰


----------



## aafanatic

@sky21 Loving that 8mm crown and the 300M WR

Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono AV1016-57E


----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 custom


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aafanatic

Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## archaeobeat

This citizen eco drive I picked up had a badly scratched crystal. Picked up on eBay for 50 dollars in 2019 replaced with Sapphire and polished bracelet and watch. Think it is well worth it.


----------



## Watch-A-Holic

Dreem1er said:


> Just got my first citizen, I was looking for something differnt and all the pictures I have seen really do not show the color of this one. All the pictures I've seen look blue but it looks way more like minty seafoam green on a classic chevy than blue. Which I actually like it more now lol
> 
> NJ0170-83X
> 
> View attachment 16697591
> 
> 
> Tried to edit...
> View attachment 16697585
> 
> 
> Color looks more like this in person...not my car
> View attachment 16697587


My first post here. Once again, I noticed how dangerous it is to scroll through the watch forums and especially this Citizen one. The post of @Dreem1er made me order similar watch even though it required some extra efforts.

I live in Finland and the inquiry via local AD to the importer didn’t bring any good news: this model isn’t in importer’s repertory here. So, I had to order it from Hong Kong where it came via Singapore for some reason and the delivery lasted three and half weeks but I have had the watch at me now about three weeks and couldn’t be happier! The minty color of this model is very captivating.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Watch-A-Holic Welcome to the forum! Excellent first post Loving that "minty" green

My "Wedding watch": Signature Titanium Moon Phase Fly-backChrono AV3013-54E


----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 again 🥳


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Attesa F100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Attesa F100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Toweruser




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tseg




----------



## LCrow

After a long period where I found that I didn't have much love for this one, recently I've become completely enamoured with it again.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today, but "doa" new cr2016 installed, but a little hesitant to run, a little tlc sorted that, I will check tomorrow, but I think its from 1983 😁 Spalding made by Citizen, this one is the full lume dial, unfortunately its pretty dead, but the camera makes up for that 🥳


----------



## ustinj

Still feel this one is underrated... Titanium& Sapphire, looking great on the Hirsch liberty. 7 years and running nicely 👍


----------



## Russ1965

ustinj said:


> View attachment 16805820
> 
> 
> Still feel this one is underrated... Titanium& Sapphire, looking great on the Hirsch liberty. 7 years and running nicely 👍


That's a superb picture, Justin !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

Toweruser said:


> View attachment 16805168


You realize a complete rebuild and water resistance test now has to be performed


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Got this one out for some California livin’ BN0085-01E


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Drmklr

This kicked off my love for watches, Titanium Nighthawk. Almost 20 years old and still ticking, though she’s got some serious wear on her.


----------



## sky21

Drmklr said:


> This kicked off my love for watches, Titanium Nighthawk. Almost 20 years old and still ticking, though she’s got some serious wear on her.
> View attachment 16807872


That‘s a rare watch these days, get that crystal replaced and maybe a new battery and gaskets and you should be good to go for a long time. Awesome Nighthawk.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16807863


Never saw a crown at that position, very cool!


----------



## Drmklr

sky21 said:


> That‘s a rare watch these days, get that crystal replaced and maybe a new battery and gaskets and you should be good to go for a long time. Awesome Nighthawk.


The crystal Is fully messed up, like scratched to h3ll Never thought about having it replaced, by thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tofro

two of my Citizen on a new black double holder, made in my workshop


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

MarkKenyon said:


> Never saw a crown at that position, very cool!


Hey @MarkKenyon, it looks cool, but its a bit difficult to screw it back down bizarrely😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Im sure the weeks are getting shorter, its already Change over time🥳🥳, v2 back in its box, now for some aqualand promaster time 😁


----------



## ElGhurafiy

It seems that most forgot about these beauties! 

I always find myself attracted towards these although I keep buying/selling a lot from my collection! Latest additions

Promaster C320 Stars & Stripes









Promaster C401


----------



## ElGhurafiy

To add more

My recently flipped Promaster C300 JFA


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

C023 aqualand 🤩


----------



## HerrSavage

It’s a 20 mm band instead of 22 mm, but I was just experimenting with looksand think I like this one…


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Drmklr

sky21 said:


> That‘s a rare watch these days, get that crystal replaced and maybe a new battery and gaskets and you should be good to go for a long time. Awesome Nighthawk.


Sent it out to have the crystal replaced with sapphire, battery and gasket changed. Thanks for inspiring me! lol


----------



## aafanatic

Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## MarkKenyon

Gilmour said:


>


Very nice, is that a full lume dial?


----------



## Gilmour

MarkKenyon said:


> Very nice, is that a full lume dial?


No, this is Limited version, yellow dial.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

Sailhawk JR4045-57E


----------



## philskywalker

#TitaniumTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## SoCal C4S

Last one of many over the years, soon to be sold…


----------



## MarkKenyon

Titanium Tuesday it is!


----------



## RawDog

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you share the reference number for this looker!?!
I am Google-y challenged.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

Here are the 2 I currently have.
BNO-151 , and NY-0040 Blue.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

After regretting selling my Limited Edition Fugu NY0097-87A (actually 2 of them)

















I found myself wanting another, but prices are crazy for those. Then the new Automatic Dive series appeared with upgraded movement, glass and better size! Couldn't help myself to resist a full lume dial almost third of MSRP (695 USD) price!!!!

So here is my newest addition, Promaster NY0155-58x Full Lume


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Awesome! What a great find and a very relatable story I think the most I’ve repeat bought the same watch is three times over on an old Sailhawk. Problem is I end up hating the hand set. Now I just have a great photo and problem solved.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Awesome! What a great find and a very relatable story I think the most I’ve repeat bought the same watch is three times over on an old Sailhawk. Problem is I end up hating the hand set. Now I just have a great photo and problem solved.
> View attachment 16824647


I guess once you are into certain models, you constantly buy another. This is the same issue with me for C300 model and Fugu. Owned several of them and always go back to buy another. That Sailhawk is great! I have the C320 version and was aiming to the C650 version as well. Great watches!


----------



## PowerChucker

double post


----------



## PowerChucker

ElGhurafiy said:


> After regretting selling my Limited Edition Fugu NY0097-87A (actually 2 of them)
> View attachment 16824570
> 
> View attachment 16824571
> 
> 
> I found myself wanting another, but prices are crazy for those. Then the new Automatic Dive series appeared with upgraded movement, glass and better size! Couldn't help myself to resist a full lume dial almost third of MSRP (695 USD) price!!!!
> 
> So here is my newest addition, Promaster NY0155-58x Full Lume
> 
> View attachment 16824578
> 
> View attachment 16824599


I used to have that same Fugu limited edition in white and red. I loved it, but there was not enough contrast between the markers, hand, and dial in the bright sun. my bad eyes couldnt read it very well. But it is a stunning watch! i do miss it.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

PowerChucker said:


> I used to have that same Fugu limited edition in white and red. I loved it, but there was not enough contrast between the markers, hand, and dial in the bright sun. my bad eyes couldnt read it very well. But it is a stunning watch! i do miss it.


I will definitely buy another one if it is cheap for sure! Hopefully they release it with the same features as the newer models.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

It's that time of the week again, C023 away, 1971 custom v2's time to play 🔥🔥


----------



## M.Mikey

My favourite "hawk", 2007y
Promaster Sky PMD56-2972


----------



## Lepdiggums

M.Mikey said:


> My favourite "hawk", 2007y
> Promaster Sky PMD56-2972


Definitely super cool 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Osteoman

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16816940
> View attachment 16817053


I really really like that version. Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Trying to decide which watch to wear to sea/sun/sand vacation: BN0088-03E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> Trying to decide which watch to wear to sea/sun/sand vacation: BN0088-03E


Why take only one?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

@Lepdiggums Thx, agree 
It''s only one "hawk" with cushion case so I was wondering why it was so unpopular but when I received it I understand why. It's huge JDM, so for the Japanese it was probably way too big. Lugs are 24mm

And today something smaller but also rare - red promaster GMT


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Lepdiggums

M.Mikey said:


> @Lepdiggums Thx, agree
> It''s only one "hawk" with cushion case so I was wondering why it was so unpopular but when I received it I understand why. It's huge JDM, so for the Japanese it was probably way too big. Lugs are 24mm
> 
> And today something smaller but also rare - red promaster GMT


Wow!!!!! Beautiful photo and watch 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 aluminium cushion case 🥰


----------



## Tiribos

C65O-Q02144


----------



## Matter of Time

M.Mikey said:


> @Lepdiggums Thx, agree
> It''s only one "hawk" with cushion case so I was wondering why it was so unpopular but when I received it I understand why. It's huge JDM, so for the Japanese it was probably way too big. Lugs are 24mm
> 
> And today something smaller but also rare - red promaster GMT


That is one great looking watch!
PMX56-2594?


----------



## Maddog1970

Black RMC for me today….


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## sal4

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## M.Mikey

Matter of Time said:


> That is one great looking watch!
> PMX56-2594?


Indeed

I love that red dial


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## nooski87

BN0151


----------



## admit-to-im




----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Nout

Limited to 400.


----------



## Lepdiggums

TIB-IG 800m😍


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Enzo with home made strap from hammock rope.


----------



## aafanatic

BN0088-03E 8mm crown, 300M WR "BlackFish"


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 custom for me tonight 😃


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16837405
> 
> This old boy today





CitizenPromaster said:


> This watch was actually sold as a Sporte (precursor to Promaster) in Japan, in both stainless and titanium. Here is the stainless version with the black dial.
> View attachment 16837417
> 
> 
> Your hour hand is hiding a CQ logo, is it not?
> 
> View attachment 16837418
> 
> 
> What's the date on yours? First digit of serial 4 so 1984?





Dxnnis said:


> Hope this helps as I don't know much about it
> View attachment 16837755
> View attachment 16837758





CitizenPromaster said:


> So here is the caseback of the CQ version that I saw for sale in Germany recently. The movement is 3802.
> 
> View attachment 16838344


Here we see a similar evolution from 3802 to 5502, but this diver probably started its life as a Promaster.



































> Edit: never mind this one. I found a better predecessor.
> 
> There have been similar CQ divers though.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Actually this CQ diver (4-732308) looks like the direct predecessor to the Promasters, with the same bezel (insert design and teeth pattern). Only the crown is a bit larger.

























One was posted in this thread in 2017.


branl33 said:


> Got a mint Citizen Crystron 150m 4-732308 TA from a fellow WUSer. Now to find its cushion-cased fraternal twin the 4-732316 or its bigger brother the Crystron 600m. Please pm me if you have 1 to let go.
> 
> View attachment 11247282


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It turns out there was actually a re-issue of the original 70s watch for sale as late as 2013!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just received my 1978 600m crystron back with a new battery 🥳🥳🔥🔥🔥


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Wow! Just awesome 👏👏👏❤

Really enjoying this "less expensive" 300M diver BN0088-03E


----------



## Lepdiggums

aafanatic said:


> @Lepdiggums Wow! Just awesome 👏👏👏❤
> 
> Really enjoying this "less expensive" 300M diver BN0088-03E


Thanks @aafanatic🙏🙏🙏
What a beautiful backdrop for the 300m 🥰😍🤩🥰🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just noticed that the 600m crystron and golden tuna are both from August 1978🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tofro

beech wood and stainless steel meets Citizen


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

As far as the eye can sea with the Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


What happened to the coating? Case looks lighter grey in some areas?


----------



## CarlJohanUW

aafanatic said:


> BN0088-03E 8mm crown, 300M WR "BlackFish"


Did u swap the strap from a BN0080 or is it am? Have to find black and orange for this one.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Late 70s 150m crystron divers, with the big daddy 600m🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

A bit of jp3020-05e titanium goodness for the afternoon 🥳🥳


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## aafanatic

CarlJohanUW said:


> Did u swap the strap from a BN0080 or is it am? Have to find black and orange for this one.
> View attachment 16843505


 I swapped straps with the BN0085-01E I really like the red and orange on the dial of the BN0088, but it gets lost with the orange strap screaming 😱


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Richard_FM

I was wearing it for a family visit earlier today.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over time again, I haven't worn this in a long time, see ya v2, hello casio mqd-2000w from 1985😁 I guess I better head to the non Citizen section for a bit of time out🤣😅😅


----------



## Beatlloydy

This was my first watch back in 1977 or 1978. I wore it for about 25 years surfing and not really taking care of it. The only negative thing is the bezel spring clip broke about 5 years after I had it so I just blue tacked it in place..I pulled it off today and gave it a quick clean. I will give it a more thorough clean and see if I can source a new clip. The bezel is in amazing condition considering I didnt really look after it. It was on my wrist for about 25 years and rarely off. It came with a rubber watch band similar to the one on it now but for quite a while I favoured velcro pass through straps as one of the pins had a habit of failing in big surf conditions. Not bad for a nearly 50 year old watch. Runs a little slow but so do I nowadays. 😎


----------



## Michael M_




----------



## aafanatic

@Beatlloydy Wow! Just awesome

Still loving this Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## sal4

M.Mikey said:


>


Beautiful! What model is it?


----------



## Beatlloydy

IMHO one of the simplest looking chronographs. Not too busy.


----------



## M.Mikey

sal4 said:


> Beautiful! What model is it?


It's PMD56-2972 

Big and chunky (46mm) but suprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dreamliner

The CB5925-82X which I've been wearing every day to work since I got it in December 2021. It's a very reliable watch!


----------



## fargelios




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyemenz

I might have a thing for black dial Citizen watches on an OEM bracelet. From left to right: BN0200 (got this week - refurbished but it still had the sticky plastic on the bracelet!), NB1050, BN0150 (uh.... last month?).

I have a few Seiko and Orient watches that aren't a shade of gray along with two GShocks, but these get way more wrist time.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Ziptie

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16854217
> View attachment 16854218
> View attachment 16854219


That’s wonderful, one I haven’t seen before. What’s the model?


----------



## fargelios

Ziptie said:


> That’s wonderful, one I haven’t seen before. What’s the model?


Thank you.

This is Citizen Eco Drive Moonphase Salmon 8730-S052602


----------



## fargelios

There were other Citizens today


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

1980 Crystron 150m diver


----------



## Lepdiggums

Killer lume on the 1st gen Orca 🤩🤩


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Danny_MC

My recently arrived Citizen CB0250-84E. Ugly name for such a nice watch.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Gan

The Kraken









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Gan Loving that beauty! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gan

Thanks mate!


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Richard_FM




----------



## Lepdiggums

Change over day, Casio mqd-2000w from 1985 back in the box, Hello 1978 Crystron 600m dive monster 👹


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in🥳 from 1986 the 300m titanium 2855 diver😄


----------



## Lepdiggums

Now that, that fun is over🥰, back to the 600m crystron 😁


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Drmklr

sky21 said:


> That‘s a rare watch these days, get that crystal replaced and maybe a new battery and gaskets and you should be good to go for a long time. Awesome Nighthawk.


thanks again for the suggestion! The watch is back with a new battery, gasket and crystal. Looking new again!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Drmklr said:


> thanks again for the suggestion! The watch is back with a new battery, gasket and crystal. Looking new again!
> View attachment 16863422


Looks great! Did you have the work done locally or send it to Citizen?


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Drmklr

sal4 said:


> Looks great! Did you have the work done locally or send it to Citizen?


My mom works for a Jeweler, so she sent it to their watch guy in NYC. That’s why it took a little longer as it had to be shipped up, work completed, and shipped back. Well worth the wait though!


----------



## pellidon

Recent eBay find. Not sure of the model number but it has the H800 movement..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Ziptie

pellidon said:


> Recent eBay find. Not sure of the model number but it has the H800 movement..


Nice!
Sometimes searching for the full combined movement and case number from the caseback will lead you to the model. In this case it will be H800-xxxxxxxx
Good luck!


----------



## MarkKenyon




----------



## pellidon

Ziptie said:


> Nice!
> Sometimes searching for the full combined movement and case number from the caseback will lead you to the model. In this case it will be H800-xxxxxxxx
> Good luck!


I ended up in a chat with Citizen support with that info. Found out it is an AT8175-58E.


----------



## M.Mikey

PMX56


----------



## Ziptie

M.Mikey said:


> PMX56


So great!

I don’t remember what treatment that model uses, but they always seem /remarkably/ clean for watches that are two decades old.


----------



## Matter of Time

M.Mikey said:


> PMX56


Such a great looking watch!
Wish I would have gotten into watches 20 years ago.
At least they still make the PMD56-2952


----------



## Lepdiggums

600m crystron 🔥🔥


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aafanatic

CC4004-66E "Shadow of the Moon" F950


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Beatlloydy

Theres a lot of chrome in this watch. Its also a very busy dial. I'm in 2 minds about it.


----------



## QueremosPastel

Beatlloydy said:


> Theres a lot of chrome in this watch. Its also a very busy dial. I'm in 2 minds about it.
> View attachment 16870591
> View attachment 16870591


I’m missing the saturation of chrome, I am on my phone so that’s my limitation, but it comes off as a matted grey, which works well with the rich blue and red highlights. I’m not a fan of bracelets, but the face is .


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Ecozilla hack, used parts from broken oem strap to attach the am strap. Also removed worn paint on outer ring n bezel. Will be aluox blasted and coated flat black.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

"GT-200" Signature NB0070-57E


----------



## M.Mikey

My favourite series at the moment


----------



## Lepdiggums

C020


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Late to "summer dials" party. Surly this is a fun color, more awesome in real life! 

Promaster C460


----------



## FerrisAus




----------



## cowsmilk




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## aafanatic

@cowsmilk Welcome to the forum! Great pic of a great watch


----------



## balllistic




----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Time for the 600m crystron to go back in its box, the newbie will have his week in the sun🔥🔥


----------



## Julian1066

I've had this bad boy for 11 or 12 years and I love it to pieces.


----------



## aafanatic

I got yer Moon Phase right here: Signature Titanium Moon Phase Flyback Chrono 
(but I call it my wedding watch because, you guessed it, I got married in it) AV3031-54E


----------



## SoCal C4S

Need more pics of that artwork.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Home made strap from a basketball


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Ecozilla on Kalashnikov strap.


----------



## SkooterTrash

First Citizen. bm8471-01e.

Really didn't meant to fall down this rabbit hole...


----------



## Lepdiggums

1986 300m today 🔥🔥


----------



## fargelios




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Wearing this to workout today: "Shadow of the moon" F950 CC4004-66E


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## shez58

Finally, the OEM strap was found


----------



## Mathy

Russ1965 said:


>


Used to own this model, a great watch for the money, miss it but I have tiny wrists and it always sat bit awkwardly and good fit with strap was a paint to get. 

Wear in good health!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawDog

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I again ask the reference number for this watch? I like everything about it!!


----------



## Xerxes300

fresh of the boat....


----------



## Daruba

Xerxes300 said:


> fresh of the boat....
> 
> View attachment 16886424


A really awesome watch. I looooooove the bracelet...


----------



## Xerxes300

Daruba said:


> A really awesome watch. I looooooove the bracelet...


thanks! it's a shark mesh from Strapcode.com it tapers from 20 - 16mm at the clasp.

the color is not perfectly matched, because the watch is titanium and the bracelet is steel, but it's not too obvious they're different.


----------



## whywhysee

My most worn summer watch - PMD-56. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Miawwwn

NB1050. I was considering selling it and buying the silver NB1060, but I slapped a new black leather strap and it changed my mind 🥰


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Gotta love a F990 CC7014-63E "Blue Impulse" (#260-500)


----------



## Fedev

Rainy days requires a solid diver.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Lepdiggums

Aquamount today


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Xerxes300

Mercedes Blue











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Nokie




----------



## aafanatic

Signature "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

1984 walter wolf 300m diver🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Beatlloydy

Picked this up yesterday. The rose gold is impressive. I am a fan of internal rotating bezels so it had to go in the collection


----------



## Russ1965

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16895837
> View attachment 16895838
> View attachment 16895839


That's a sensational looking watch !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## magste

Decided to get a fun orange watch


----------



## NJ_Brit

Second vintage watch I ever bough (after a $10 '76 Timex barn find). Original '76 Bullhead:


----------



## Unikagen




----------



## samael_6978

Unikagen said:


> View attachment 16897047


That's a good looking field watch. What's the reference number?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this Titanium Navihawk F900 CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

⁸


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Promaster 
























0570-C50308


----------



## Unikagen

samael_6978 said:


> That's a good looking field watch. What's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


AW1620-21e


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today, from 1988 the Ib coated 300m diver🔥🔥🔥
















Beside his titanium bro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Citizen Daytona 3531…
> 
> View attachment 16719081
> View attachment 16719082
> View attachment 16719083
> View attachment 16719086
> View attachment 16719087
> View attachment 16719089
> View attachment 16719090
> View attachment 16719091
> View attachment 16719092


Nice, what is it?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

pantagruel said:


> Got this today. I love it.


That's one sharp looking watch mate.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Joker7843

Been in rotation since 2007


----------



## Lepdiggums

1km diver tonight 🌞🌞🌞


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Daruba

SkooterTrash said:


> View attachment 16904031


Neat, clean and beautiful


----------



## SkooterTrash

Daruba said:


> Neat, clean and beautiful


Thanks. The two Citizen I bought recently are my first ones. I've always liked the simple "field" style watches.

I have my eye on Vaer for my next, or maybe the Bulova Hack.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

Haven't had this one out for awhile 😊


----------



## jhb




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87

BN0100


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

A bit of 1984 Arnie time🔥🔥


----------



## BobRooney




----------



## aafanatic

I’ve taken to working out with this one as I am now a human watch winder NB0070-57E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Can't get enough of this beauty. 

C300 Blue Impulse


----------



## deepsea03

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

A bit of 600m time tonight 😁


----------



## pipehack




----------



## aafanatic

170 gr. of wow Signature Fly-Back Chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## I_hulahoop_with_my_watch




----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today, After over a month's long road trip, the 1999 jdm aqualand has finally got here, ref PMI65-2101


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Cool or corny? Not mine.


----------



## M.Mikey

My favourite U600/U680 series


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Wow! Just the coolest

The lume on this Signature Titanium Fly-back Chrono is all night long AV1016-57E


----------



## jhb




----------



## Lepdiggums

In my excitement to get the jdm aqualand going, I forgot about the jdm 200m sporte from 1992, unfortunately it needs some TLC beyond my skill set currently.


----------



## Lepdiggums

from 1982 this little titanium beauty 😍 to finish off my day🔥🔥


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2933


----------



## BobRooney




----------



## aafanatic

Attesa F900 CC9010-66L (on black titanium)


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

F990 Titanium Sky at the Sea CC7015-55E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

Fall in NJ


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## vsh




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Gatto




----------



## Lepdiggums

Arrived in a few weeks ago. From the year 2000, an aqualand duplex jp2014 the depth readings are in feet 🥳🥳🔥🔥🔥


----------



## sector445

.












Poslano sa mog 21081111RG koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## tenshin2002

This will always stay in my collection


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Just Wow that Carbon Signature perpetual Calendar and that Attesa Titanium World Time are Crushing it!!

@tenshin2002 Awesome piece I sold mine and still regret it

Still loving this Signature GT-200. It runs -25 SPD but I finally called my watchmaker and he’s still around post-covid..
His hours are T & Th 11:30-2  NB0070-57E


----------



## nooski87

BN0151 and NY0085


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

HBM 🧡








O855-H01181


----------



## magste




----------



## M.Mikey

aafanatic said:


> @M.Mikey Just Wow that Carbon Signature perpetual Calendar and that Attesa Titanium World Time are Crushing it!!
> 
> @tenshin2002 Awesome piece I sold mine and still regret it
> 
> Still loving this Signature GT-200. It runs -25 SPD but I finally called my watchmaker and he’s still around post-covid..
> His hours are T & Th 11:30-2  NB0070-57E


Thanks, that Signature and Atessa are complementary in color.

NB0070, It's my first "serious" watch (still have it in 2 versions). 

And today's Sky:
PMD56-2972









Love that case.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## 7seas

Citizen Star Wars Bespin watch. Many folks would deem this one overpriced for a quartz without lume, date, GMT, chrono etc., but fun for me as a change of pace. For what its worth, the seconds hand does land right on the mark (as best as I can tell).


----------



## fmc000

Arrived today.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

AT9096


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker Awesome! I was just thinking of this one this morning

JY8051-59E


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Gold Promaster. Got it about six months ago.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## garydusa

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Matter of Time

*CB3010-57A*
Just received it this week.


----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> @philskywalker Awesome! I was just thinking of this one this morning
> 
> JY8051-59E


Awesome!!!


----------



## Lepdiggums

First gen Orca to end the day🤩🤩


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Russ1965 said:


>


That blue is off the charts!


----------



## Tjcdas

Lepdiggums said:


> First gen Orca to end the day🤩🤩
> View attachment 16928849
> 
> View attachment 16928846
> 
> View attachment 16928848
> 
> View attachment 16928847


Killer watch!


----------



## Lepdiggums

1984 TIB-IG 800m 🥳🥳


----------



## Matter of Time

*AW0090-11Z*
This one popped up last week on officialwatchdeals for 67% off MSRP. Couldn't resist.


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this F900 CC9030-51E


----------



## Lepdiggums

1983 Spalding to end the day 🤩🤩


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker Awesome! I always love it when you post your Orca on original bracelet and Ecozilla on original bracelet Both as rare as hen’s teeth these days 

Just winding this one with a workout, then it’s off to the watch Dr to get an adjustment

NB0070-57E GT-200


----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 promaster from 1992🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

aafanatic said:


> Loving this F900 CC9030-51E


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Man, that's such a cool watch mate!


----------



## Tiribos

CC9008-84E


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Promaster JR3714-50E (C652-S077427)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

ElGhurafiy said:


> Promaster JR3714-50E (C652-S077427)
> 
> View attachment 16935571
> 
> View attachment 16935570
> 
> View attachment 16935572


Cool watch, what can you tell us about it?


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> Cool watch, what can you tell us about it?


Thanks, 

Well, I can tell you the story of purchasing it lol. I was hunting for something to spend my money on. Then saw this beauty (for the fist time). IP coated and released for Asian market (or Japan). This particular watch is dated to August 2012 and 63rd on the production line so it might be a limited production model (hence the rarity of spotting one for sale!) 

Well, according to one of my best friends "it is a poor man's JY8025" lol. As a previous owner of the JY8025, I can confirm that the build quality is very impressive (not as good as the JY though) the 43mm case size is perfect as well. 

Overall, I am impressed and happy with the watch. Unfortunately the bracelet came short of 1 link to be perfect for my wrist. However, the blue strap gave it some contrast, which made it pop more!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

ElGhurafiy said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well, I can tell you the story of purchasing it lol. I was hunting for something to spend my money on. Then saw this beauty (for the fist time). IP coated and released for Asian market (or Japan). This particular watch is dated to August 2012 and 63rd on the production line so it might be a limited production model (hence the rarity of spotting one for sale!)
> 
> Well, according to one of my best friends "it is a poor man's JY8025" lol. As a previous owner of the JY8025, I can confirm that the build quality is very impressive (not as good as the JY though) the 43mm case size is perfect as well.
> 
> Overall, I am impressed and happy with the watch. Unfortunately the bracelet came short of 1 link to be perfect for my wrist. However, the blue strap gave it some contrast, which made it pop more!


Your friend seems very wise, I can totally see why he would say that. Awesome find, wear it in good health!


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> Your friend seems very wise, I can totally see why he would say that. Awesome find, wear it in good health!


Well, he sometimes spit facts and wisdom 😂


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## aafanatic

Attesa F100 CC2001-57A


----------



## apace




----------



## Lepdiggums

Mission Antarctica blue dial for the afternoon 🔥🔥











Year 2000 Jdm catalogue pic's


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16935410
> View attachment 16935412
> 
> CC9008-84E


Looks like the cockpit controls of a long-range bomber! lol


----------



## Ziptie

Lepdiggums said:


> Mission Antarctica blue dial for the afternoon
> View attachment 16937610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year 2000 Jdm catalogue pic's
> View attachment 16937613
> 
> View attachment 16937619
> 
> View attachment 16937618


Interesting that the dial typography is different. Maybe a different year?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Pete26




----------



## Lepdiggums

Ziptie said:


> Interesting that the dial typography is different. Maybe a different year?


Hey @Ziptie sometimes the catalogs aren't always spot on🤔 as I've learnt.
Apparently the mission Antarctica was limited to a 1000 each of the two dial colors (black and blue) so I'm guessing that they were produced all at once😁










Jp2014 for the end of my day🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> Interesting that the dial typography is different. Maybe a different year?


Often the watch in the catalog is a prototype. You can see on @Lepdiggums PW Sporte (his photo) that the complete MIM mold for the letters on the lower part of the case changed slightly for the production version, with thinner characters that are more spaced out. Even the top letters are slightly more spaced out, probably they had issues with breakage or something like that.


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## GrandForker

My latest Citizen acquisition, the Promaster Nighthawk (Model: BJ7000-52E).


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tiribos

JW0104-51E


----------



## philskywalker

Took me a long time to find a BJ2060 in good condition!! Just need a few links for it and we’re in business!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

i done did it...


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Dead Sexy Bravo 🎉 

@mattnt Loving that new Orca

Living this: DLC Titanium Navihawk F900 CC9025-85E


----------



## Terra Citizen

NB1050-59A, matte sunburst silver dial. It looks like silver anodized aluminum but I'm not sure:


----------



## journeyforce

1980 Citizen diver


----------



## Lepdiggums

1982 titanium goodness 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Promaster FUGU NY0155-58x


----------



## soboy




----------



## Blackdog

Bought in 1985.... The plastic band is long gone, but still happily ticking !
Latest battery change I discovered that everything is getting brittle inside... But for now still in service.









I used to dive with some rather expensive watches as backup for my dive computer... But since some years now I've changed to more reasonably priced ones. 
After going through several divers looking for the perfect one I have now gotten the one I should have probably started with....
I've contrasted the depth measurements agains a Suunto analog depth meter and it's within 0.5m across the 0-6 bar range. Very impressed. 
Hope to dive with it soon in Raja Ampat.


----------



## aafanatic

CC7014-82E F990 Titanium Sky 7.4 mm crowns! Not 7mm, not 8mm?!?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

5503 800m tonight


----------



## gaizka




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gan

Lucky I was wearing a citizen today









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

1979 crystron 150m diver


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16922328
> 
> Arrived in a few weeks ago. From the year 2000, an aqualand duplex jp2014 the depth readings are in feet 🥳🥳🔥🔥🔥
> View attachment 16922326


The little brother, no 1 from Sept -00


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## cmiguelq

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16947062


Reference?


----------



## Xerxes300

Lepdiggums said:


> 1979 crystron 150m diver
> View attachment 16949414












It’s modern brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

Xerxes300 said:


> It’s modern brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome watch @Xerxes300 🔥🔥🔥
Considering mine is the quartz version, the original automatic is my dad, so your my dads modern bother or grandad 🤔🤣🤣🤣🍾🍾🍾 no matter what, the modern version is totally cool🔥🔥


----------



## Xerxes300

Lepdiggums said:


> Awesome watch @Xerxes300
> Considering mine is the quartz version, the original automatic is my dad, so your my dads modern bother or grandad  no matter what, the modern version is totally cool


Lol!! Someone slept with someone..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gaizka

cmiguelq said:


> Reference?



F900 cc9015 54E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp2014 Aqualand duplex from 2000🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Home made dive flag cammo on the CQ-1021


----------



## sopapillas

My new NB1060


----------



## Xerxes300

Heads-up Kay jewelers has a bunch of promasters on sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic

@Xerxes300 I got yer Promaster right here CC9020-54E


----------



## nooski87

Friend's watches


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Xerxes300

nooski87 said:


> Friend's watches
> View attachment 16955363


Minus the square case, imagine that dial and bezel on a challenge diver remake…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Promaster CC5001-00W (which is for sale if anyone is interested)


----------



## Xerxes300

what do you guys think? yay or nay? ray mears on mesh


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

Xerxes300 said:


> what do you guys think? yay or nay? ray mears on mesh
> 
> 
> View attachment 16955899


Put me down as a Yay.
Good option for the summer. Bonus points if it's titanium; light and airy.


----------



## aafanatic

@Xerxes300 Yay on mesh
@philskywalker loving that steel F900 My ti says"hi"

CC9025-85E Titanium Navihawk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-56e all titanium big boy🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robbie_roy

OK, not a WRUW post here but figured you Eco-drive guys might sympathize. My little watch holder sits on a shelf in a room that doesn't get much light (the Promaster was skipping seconds), so I realized I could just bring the whole group of them to the window and let 'em all charge all day. It's not as pretty as a watch box but it seemed to work : )


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

150m baby crystron 🔥🔥


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

new one for me.....


----------



## Lepdiggums

1986 200m diver


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Welcoming the newest to the fun dials fleet! C300 Thunderbirds


----------



## Xerxes300

still rocking the challenge diver... on 2 piece nato from Daluca.


----------



## mougino




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Russ1965

Bluesy


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount on rubber🔥🔥


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron from 1980🔥🔥


----------



## Skeptical

Removed


----------



## Xerxes300

Nothing more than 110 grams



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## NatDaBrat




----------



## Pete26




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

My collection of Citizens…


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Russ1965 said:


>


Wow!!!!!! @Russ1965 
What year is this one?? 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

1993 Citizen Spalding 😊


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker Loving that EcoZilla on original bracelet


----------



## Lepdiggums

800m of 1991 titanium goodness tonight🔥🔥


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums WOW!! Such a beauty A real Tuna killer


----------



## aafanatic

In Paris without my collection but still loving this F950 Attesa "Moon Gold" CC4004-66P


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived right now, a great deal in Ebay, 160eur New!

Anyone with experience with this watch?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

aafanatic said:


> In Paris without my collection but still loving this F950 Attesa "Moon Gold" CC4004-66P


Holy crap that's nice.


----------



## SennaGTS




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 800m titanium citizen up against the 1978 seiko 600m Golden Tuna 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

1988 300m tonight


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

My wife took a picture of me taking a picture of my watch in Paris, Tuilleries garden.


----------



## big man

Your arms look a lot less orange from that angle. The pants make up for it, though


----------



## Xerxes300

aafanatic said:


> My wife took a picture of me taking a picture of my watch in Paris, Tuilleries garden.


She’s probably like “there he goes again, taking a picture of that watch…” 🫣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Bezel restoration on the Armyzilla.


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> My wife took a picture of me taking a picture of my watch in Paris, Tuilleries garden.


@aafanatic, I hope your stay in Paris is pleasant 
and I'm waiting for the photo of the watch from this photo 🧐


----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Lepdiggums

After another long wait, shipping is worse now than with covid raging full on to nz😭😭😭 bit it's here now 🥳🥳🥳

300m coke bezel sporte from 1992


----------



## aafanatic

@Xerxes300 I have the best wife in the world, and not just because she totally supports my insane watch hobby. She will actually listen for a small window of attention as I blabber about "what is so awesome about this watch" or "why I really need just one more watch" 
PS she just asked me if I wanted to get a watch while here in Paris, so I have to be the brakes

@Tiribos Thanks  Having an awesome time in Paris, but I don’t have roof access to take watch photos. I didn’t post a photo of the watch in question because it’s a Seiko Astron and I didn’t want to risk the wrath

Tuilleries Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB170
WRUW….other than Citizen


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @Xerxes300 I have the best wife in the world, and not just because she totally supports my insane watch hobby. She will actually listen for a small window of attention as I blabber about "what is so awesome about this watch" or "why I really need just one more watch"
> PS she just asked me if I wanted to get a watch while here in Paris, so I have to be the brakes
> 
> @Tiribos Thanks  Having an awesome time in Paris, but I don’t have roof access to take watch photos. I didn’t post a photo of the watch in question because it’s a Seiko Astron and I didn’t want to risk the wrath
> 
> Tuilleries Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB170
> WRUW….other than Citizen


Now all we need is a photo of your wife taking a photo of you taking a photo of your watch


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Xerxes300 I have the best wife in the world, and not just because she totally supports my insane watch hobby. She will actually listen for a small window of attention as I blabber about "what is so awesome about this watch" or "why I really need just one more watch"
> PS she just asked me if I wanted to get a watch while here in Paris, so I have to be the brakes
> 
> @Tiribos Thanks  Having an awesome time in Paris, but I don’t have roof access to take watch photos. I didn’t post a photo of the watch in question because it’s a Seiko Astron and I didn’t want to risk the wrath
> 
> Tuilleries Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB170
> WRUW….other than Citizen


 Enjoy. 
The Eiffel Tower, the Montparnasse Tower and you will be on the "roofs" of Paris.
I love these SBX models.👌


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

Achtung!!


----------



## jhb

couple nys.....


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Tiecozilla for upgrade with black coating. Sellers pic.


----------



## Lepdiggums

200m and 300m sportes from 1992


----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 aqualand TIB-IG 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## aafanatic

@Lepdiggums Loving your new Sporte Coke 🔥  🔥


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today! Used but mint condition


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Pete26

aafanatic said:


> @Xerxes300 I have the best wife in the world, and not just because she totally supports my insane watch hobby. She will actually listen for a small window of attention as I blabber about "what is so awesome about this watch" or "why I really need just one more watch"
> PS she just asked me if I wanted to get a watch while here in Paris, so I have to be the brakes
> 
> @Tiribos Thanks  Having an awesome time in Paris, but I don’t have roof access to take watch photos. I didn’t post a photo of the watch in question because it’s a Seiko Astron and I didn’t want to risk the wrath
> 
> Tuilleries Seiko Astron Executive Sport SBXB170
> WRUW….other than Citizen


I wore an Astron on my trip to Europe in 2017. Before the world went to Hell. It's a great travel watch.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

1979 crystron


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## DesertArt

Citizen watches are awesome... here are my two, each are Eco-Drive.

ProMaster "Tough" w/Sapphire









Garrison


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Road trip time for both v2's, new crystal for the blue seconds hand and crystal clean for the orange hand🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## shez58




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaimpally

AT8181-71L


----------



## Ziptie

cmiguelq said:


> Arrived right now, a great deal in Ebay, 160eur New!
> 
> Anyone with experience with this watch?


Yes, fantastic watch with my favorite movement H145. They were released in the EU and Asian markets, took me a while to track one down. I’d prefer blue, but settled for black. Great find! Are there any more on ebay?


----------



## cmiguelq

Ziptie said:


> Yes, fantastic watch with my favorite movement H145. They were released in the EU and Asian markets, took me a while to track one down. I’d prefer blue, but settled for black. Great find! Are there any more on ebay?


In Ebay Eu there are 3 or 4.

I thinking if i keep or sold it, i normally dont like watches bigger than 42mm....


----------



## little_w

NatDaBrat said:


> View attachment 16967741


That rubber strap looks like a really nice and tight fit! Would you mind sharing what the strap is or where you bought it?


----------



## Ziptie

cmiguelq said:


> In Ebay Eu there are 3 or 4.
> 
> I thinking if i keep or sold it, i normally dont like watches bigger than 42mm....


Call me if you decide to sell.


----------



## cmiguelq

Ziptie said:


> Call me if you decide to sell.


Lol.. I will sell it, and find another watch to replace it, smaller but with the same specs, if you have interest i can sell for 200Eur + 25 for postage with an extra strap. This weekend i will put it at Ebay


----------



## tooch

These were on sale for $399AUD for a few days, so I impulsively purchased one. I've always liked these iconic divers so I couldn't say no to another practical watch


----------



## Pete26

snaimpally said:


> AT8181-71L
> 
> 
> View attachment 16992191


Nice is that dial supposed to be stars?


----------



## Pete26

tooch said:


> View attachment 16994008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were on sale for $399AUD for a few days, so I impulsively purchased one. I've always liked these iconic divers so I couldn't say no to another practical watch


I bet I know where you got it. I got mine from there as well with an incredible discount.


----------



## Lepdiggums

1986 200m diver tonight 🤩🤩


----------



## aafanatic

One of the best 8mm crowns in the business with 300m WR

BN0088-03E


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Gone Fishin' 
JP2004 with Swede M90 style


----------



## Xerxes300

Blue Ray Mears on Cotton Nato from CheapestNatos


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

PMD56-2776 on NATO with titanium hardware










Darn, I forgot to align the slide rule!


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## DesertArt

Promaster Tough with Sapphire - I love this watch!


----------



## Robbie_roy

Great looking watches guys. BN0200-56E for me today.


----------



## Ziptie

cmiguelq said:


> Lol.. I will sell it, and find another watch to replace it, smaller but with the same specs


Look for models using the h145 or h146 or h128 movement.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DaLuca Straps

Xerxes300 said:


> still rocking the challenge diver... on 2 piece nato from Daluca.
> 
> View attachment 16962397


Gorgeous!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Archive pic 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

Autozilla 🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Finally found a N1 feet strap for the Aqualand 1 CQ and JH series (C021/23/27/29) *







*


----------



## CarlJohanUW

And a second Tizilla which will join its steel n ti brothers and get a new black shroud.


----------



## AllenG




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17002776


This would look good on an orange NATO strap


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really beautiful!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

1984 walter wolf


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

300m on a borealis strap🥳🥳


----------



## Xerxes300

The big boy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

1991 800m 🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

New battery, zeroed the hands, I love it!


----------



## SteveU

Just back from a full service. Mid 70's 8110 Bullhead. This was a non runner brought back to life by Greg at Woodland Technical Limited in the UK. He gets my highest recommendation!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DesertArt

ProMaster Tough Sapphire... it's nuttin' fancy, but I just love this watch! Solid as a rock, solar charged, and incredibly accurate.


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> ProMaster Tough Sapphire... it's nuttin' fancy, but I just love this watch! Solid as a rock, solar charged, and incredibly accurate.


Hi have the green version, and waiting this week for the black with steel bracelet!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@SteveU Amazing restoration of an icon

This was so easy to "fall back", the hour hand actually moves independently Attesa CC2004-08E F100


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> New battery, zeroed the hands, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 17015435
> 
> View attachment 17015436


Anyone here that would prefer this version over mine?


----------



## journeyforce

Maratac titanium field watch. Uses the Miyota (Citizen group) Cal. 9015 movement

Very light and comfortable and a very clean dial and at 39mm wears well on most wrists


----------



## AllenG




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Xerxes300

Does it count if it has a citizen movement?

Wolbrook skindiver 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

As most of you know, I'm fully addicted to the early Citizen quartz divers😍🤩 I've been lucky enough to almost find ever vintage diver I've lusted after, which is no easy feat considering most have been discontinued for decades or only were made for a few months, but sometimes you get a little help from your friends and other collectors, on and off WUS🙏🙏🙏 and I Thank-you both in this case 🙏🙏🙏 A few months ago I was offered an opportunity out of the blue, that made my heart skip a beat🥳🥳🥳 So after selling anything I could and living on bread and water for a few months I managed to save the funds required 💵💵💵💵💵 Then checking every few hours for shipping updates over the next month, surprisingly didn't help get the watches here any faster 😭😭😭 but yesterday it arrived 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳








from 1982 and the king of the deep🙏🙏🙏 the all titanium 1300m sea monster


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> As most of you know, I'm fully addicted to the early Citizen quartz divers😍🤩 I've been lucky enough to almost find ever vintage diver I've lusted after, which is no easy feat considering most have been discontinued for decades or only were made for a few months, but sometimes you get a little help from your friends and other collectors, on and off WUS🙏🙏🙏 and I Thank-you both in this case 🙏🙏🙏 A few months ago I was offered an opportunity out of the blue, that made my heart skip a beat🥳🥳🥳 So after selling anything I could and living on bread and water for a few months I managed to save the funds required 💵💵💵💵💵 Then checking every few hours for shipping updates over the next month, surprisingly didn't help get the watches here any faster 😭😭😭 but yesterday it arrived 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
> View attachment 17020618
> 
> from 1982 and the king of the deep🙏🙏🙏 the all titanium 1300m sea monster
> View attachment 17020620
> 
> View attachment 17020621


Congrats on getting one of your grails buddy!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Thank-you my friend 🙏🙏


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today this one, it will make duo with the green version, love Citizen Tough versions.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## aafanatic

@gaizka That looks awesome! Glad you got that F900 sorted

Here’s a nice F900 Attesa CC9010-66L


----------



## Lepdiggums

300m diver tonight 🥳🥳


----------



## Tofro

The unequal twins Citizen BM6920-51A and BM6920-51E on the walnut bench. I've had the 51E for a while and after a long search I found a brand new 51A at a bargain price. 
*







*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

Lepdiggums said:


> As most of you know, I'm fully addicted to the early Citizen quartz divers😍🤩 I've been lucky enough to almost find ever vintage diver I've lusted after, which is no easy feat considering most have been discontinued for decades or only were made for a few months, but sometimes you get a little help from your friends and other collectors, on and off WUS🙏🙏🙏 and I Thank-you both in this case 🙏🙏🙏 A few months ago I was offered an opportunity out of the blue, that made my heart skip a beat🥳🥳🥳 So after selling anything I could and living on bread and water for a few months I managed to save the funds required 💵💵💵💵💵 Then checking every few hours for shipping updates over the next month, surprisingly didn't help get the watches here any faster 😭😭😭 but yesterday it arrived 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
> View attachment 17020618
> 
> from 1982 and the king of the deep🙏🙏🙏 the all titanium 1300m sea monster
> View attachment 17020620
> 
> View attachment 17020621


wow, great addition there. you Sir have an awesome collection of citizen divers. best of the best.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Oxy Depth Meter from -95. They made some ehm... cool (read weird) designs in the -90s. Only been able to find one over the years and no info about the 3710 movement either. On it's way from the motherland.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Ecozilla undressing. Bezel is seriously hard to remove on the springwire secured ones. Still prefer those over the oring secured "poor nephews" from the hood.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in today 🔥🔥🔥 from 1992 🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965

Lepdiggums said:


> Just arrived in today 🔥🔥🔥 from 1992 🥳🥳
> View attachment 17025194


Very Nice indeed.

Congratulations !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

Thanks Guys 🙏🙏🙏🙏 its like Christmas, the 1992 Jdm Sporte arrived too😱😱🥳🥳 this one is a minter toooooooo!!! 30 years old and looks like new🥳🥳










Family shot 🥳🥳











Catalog pic🔥🔥🔥


----------



## mougino




----------



## Beatlloydy

Just came in the mail today.


----------



## philskywalker

#LestWeForget










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Finally the citizen monster's of the depths are all together, 1982 - 1300m, 1984 - black titanium 800m, 1991 - titanium 800m and Finally the autozilla - 1000m from 2008🔥🔥


----------



## GrandForker




----------



## Harvieu25




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Russ1965 said:


>


What model is that mate?


----------



## nooski87

NY0085


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Here's my Citizen Yachtmaster I haven't worn much since I bought it so that will need to change. She's a heavy watch at 200g but feels solid.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Last time on wus🔥🔥sold and heading to its new owner🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Russ1965

Testing Lume 👌


----------



## CitizenPromaster

When I told my new watch friend about Citizen Attesa, he gave me this ammonite.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> When I told my new watch friend about Citizen Attesa, he gave me this ammonite.
> 
> View attachment 17034058
> 
> View attachment 17034060


Very cool @CitizenPromaster 🔥🔥


----------



## SteveU

I think this is going to go into the frequently worn club in my collection...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Harvieu25




----------



## DesertArt

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17017175


@Snaggletooth - I love that watch - such a great look and accuracy, of course. 

Is that BN0157-11X Khaki?


----------



## DesertArt

GrandForker said:


> View attachment 17026772


Love that green diver... do you know the model number?

Belay request. Found it. BN0155-08E.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DesertArt

I'm a huge fan of Promaster Eco-Drive watches. And thanks to @Snaggletooth, I now have another one on order, BN0157-11X, from Japan. (Destined for a swap to a black strap, though.)









This forum is dangerously enabling.


----------



## Snaggletooth

DesertArt said:


> @Snaggletooth - I love that watch - such a great look and accuracy, of course.
> 
> Is that BN0157-11X Khaki?


👍🏻


----------



## Snaggletooth

DesertArt said:


> I'm a huge fan of Promaster Eco-Drive watches. And thanks to @Snaggletooth, I now have another one on order, BN0157-11X, from Japan. (Destined for a swap to a black strap, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is dangerously enabling.


My pleasure 🤗


----------



## DesertArt

Snaggletooth said:


> My pleasure 🤗
> View attachment 17036103


I love the design of your Promaster Diver, especially the broad width and shape of the hands, and how readable it is. 4 o'clock placement of crown is really nice too.

My Promaster Tough Eco-Drive is quite accurate - it gains about 2 seconds in a month. Less than 30 seconds off in a whole year!









With Barton strap


----------



## aafanatic

As a "human watch winder" I’m wearing this one for the first part of my workout:

Signature “GTS-300" NB1031-53L



Then this one for the second half:
Signature "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Linx




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krznrsh

ranonranonarat said:


> the only one i have.
> View attachment 2262298


may i ask the model of the watch! thank you!


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tonycro

modded BN0150 with a jubilee bracelet and ceramic bezel insert. probably will put a sapphire on it down the road. what a great watch overall. stunner.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87

BN0151 and NY0085


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Lepdiggums said:


> As most of you know, I'm fully addicted to the early Citizen quartz divers😍🤩 I've been lucky enough to almost find ever vintage diver I've lusted after, which is no easy feat considering most have been discontinued for decades or only were made for a few months, but sometimes you get a little help from your friends and other collectors, on and off WUS🙏🙏🙏 and I Thank-you both in this case 🙏🙏🙏 A few months ago I was offered an opportunity out of the blue, that made my heart skip a beat🥳🥳🥳 So after selling anything I could and living on bread and water for a few months I managed to save the funds required 💵💵💵💵💵 Then checking every few hours for shipping updates over the next month, surprisingly didn't help get the watches here any faster 😭😭😭 but yesterday it arrived 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
> View attachment 17020618
> 
> from 1982 and the king of the deep🙏🙏🙏 the all titanium 1300m sea monster
> View attachment 17020620
> 
> View attachment 17020621



I like the classics also

Here is my early Citizen quartz diver


----------



## CitizenPromaster

My friend will assist in breathing some new life into these pilot watches, with the watch on the right being a parts watch.










They are actually special enough for Citizen Japan to include them in their historical overview.










The historian got it wrong though, they are from 1994, part of the first Promaster collection in Japan (before that time it was called Sporte).


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Xerxes300

3rd Ray Mears “green”


----------



## SixtyLion

Citizen CB0240-11L


----------



## Osteoman

Nice!!! I like your strap. 

Here's mine saying hello.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixtyLion

Osteoman said:


> Nice!!! I like your strap.
> 
> Here's mine saying hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Very nice!!! Blue dial and aged lume work really well together! The strap is Crown and Buckle Chevron, it is an adjustable single pass NATO strap. Thank you for sharing this photo! Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

SixtyLion said:


> Very nice!!! Blue dial and aged lume work really well together! The strap is Crown and Buckle Chevron, it is an adjustable single pass NATO strap. Thank you for sharing this photo! Have a wonderful holiday season!


You as well. I had dropped mine at one point and it suffered a significant ding. I like it so much I've been considering buying another as a backup. Lol

It's looks great on a medium leather too btw. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DesertArt

ProMaster Eco-Drive Diver


















I think a Barton smooth, black, soft-silicon two-piece strap will be used the most on this watch... it is inbound.


----------



## DesertArt

Xerxes300 said:


> 3rd Ray Mears “green”


That is one, rock-solid, beautiful watch. Citizen make such great watches.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DesertArt

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17052722


ProMaster Tough... what a great "beast" of a watch!


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Pakman11




----------



## Crankshaft

Pakman11 said:


> View attachment 17053870


Sharp!
I had one of these 8700, I messed mine up big time but really liked that watch until the day it was no more.


----------



## Pakman11

Crankshaft said:


> Sharp!
> I had one of these 8700, I messed mine up big time but really liked that watch until the day it was no more.


Thanks! Not a daily wear any longer, but as the photo shows certainly was years ago. Still a comfortable watch.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Calgary Jim

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful, what model is this?


----------



## Russ1965

Calgary Jim said:


> Beautiful, what model is this?


Thanks, Jim

I'm still at work so can't respond with the details. 

You could try right-clicking on the picture of the watch and using Google Search to identify it yourself. 

If you haven't figured it out by the time I get home, I will post the reference number then.


----------



## Russ1965

Calgary Jim said:


> Beautiful, what model is this?


Here you go, Jim, as promised: Citizen Mechanical Aviator NJ0100-89L - automatic watches


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Beatlloydy

This is my current favoirite watch..I like the crown at half past one position. Also, the curved lug is very comfortable..Finally, the silicone strap is sooo comfortable..With my hirsuite arms there is no pinching. it was really cheap too at the time.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## h3o

Beautiful watch. Ref #? @Lepdiggums


----------



## sal4

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertArt

I'm a big fan of ProMaster Eco-Drive watches. This is my third! For $154, how could I resist?... coming soon from OfficialWatchDeals on eBay. ProMaster *BN0195-54E.*


----------



## Lepdiggums

h3o said:


> Beautiful watch. Ref #? @Lepdiggums


Hi @h3o Thank-you😊👍, I'm currently selling it, if your interested, as they are a bit tricky to find.
This is the 300m Titanium case version 2855 from 1986🔥🔥


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## ElGhurafiy

Finally, I've owned a grail watch after almost two years of failed attempts to import it from Brazil! The Promaster C300 FAB (Esquadrilha da Fumaca). 

The hunt took too long as the full set usually will set you back around 550-600 USD including shipping and PayPal fees! When I finally got a great deal, an issue happened with the shipping courier which was going to import the watch for me as they canceled the import in the last minute! Thankfully I have made a great relationship with some people over there and I got the help needed with shipping! It took around 18 days to reach here in Bahrain (better than not receiving it at all lol). 

Enough talking, this is it!


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy I am SO psyched for you🎉👏 Thanks for sharing your treasure here🔥🎇🎆


----------



## Lepdiggums

ElGhurafiy said:


> Finally, I've owned a grail watch after almost two years of failed attempts to import it from Brazil! The Promaster C300 FAB (Esquadrilha de Fumaca).
> 
> The hunt took too long as the full set usually will set you back around 550-600 USD including shipping and PayPal fees! When I finally got a great deal, an issue happened with the shipping courier which was going to import the watch for me as they canceled the import in the last minute! Thankfully I have made a great relationship with some people over there and I got the help needed with shipping! It took around 18 days to reach here in Bahrain (better than not receiving it at all lol).
> 
> Enough talking, this is it!
> 
> View attachment 17060432
> 
> View attachment 17060433


Congratulations 🔥🔥🔥 fantastic find too🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Oxy Depth Meter "Aqualand Light". Tested to 35m and measures accurately, had to clean bezel, was stuck.


----------



## Xerxes300

The big boy


----------



## Lepdiggums

Out diving the competition 😊👍


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Lepdiggums said:


> Congratulations 🔥🔥🔥 fantastic find too🙏🏽🙏🏽


Thanks buddy.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy I am SO psyched for you🎉👏 Thanks for sharing your treasure here🔥🎇🎆


Thanks @aafanatic


----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## DesertArt

ProMaster Eco-Drive Diver BN0195-54E just arrived. Much more impressive in person than in photos.

Second hand hits the markers perfectly, bezel is perfectly aligned, watch is flawless and stunningly beautiful. And the price... $154? An absolute steal from OfficialWatchDeals on eBay. My third ProMaster with the Eco-Drive 168 movement, which is truly superb.


----------



## DesertArt

Xerxes300 said:


>


What a gorgeous watch. Citizen is truly a great watch company. They've easily won me over from Seiko.


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Lepdiggums

Titanium gmt 🥳🥳


----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron diver from 81


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## cmiguelq

Beautiful day!


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Calgary Jim

Russ1965 said:


> Here you go, Jim, as promised: Citizen Mechanical Aviator NJ0100-89L - automatic watches


It looks so much better in your photo than the stock images on the Citizen website, Amazon and Sakura. Not available in Canada though.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

CitizenPromaster said:


> My friend will assist in breathing some new life into these pilot watches, with the watch on the right being a parts watch.
> 
> View attachment 17049069
> 
> 
> They are actually special enough for Citizen Japan to include them in their historical overview.
> 
> View attachment 17049068
> 
> 
> The historian got it wrong though, they are from 1994, part of the first Promaster collection in Japan (before that time it was called Sporte).


They look, awesome mate. I love the gold highlights.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

DesertArt said:


> I'm a big fan of ProMaster Eco-Drive watches. This is my third! For $154, how could I resist?... coming soon from OfficialWatchDeals on eBay. ProMaster *BN0195-54E.*


They really are great value and a ISO rated watch. Ive got the chronograph version and love it.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965

Still in the honeymoon phase :


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## fiskadoro

"Signature Collection" today


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CitizenPromaster

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> They look, awesome mate. I love the gold highlights.


Thanks. Personally I'm not a fan of gold highlights on (bracelets of) watches, but what I do like is that the inner numbers of the slide rule are printed on the inside of the crystal in gold. In most light, from the front it just looks black, but as you can see below, it is gold.










Both watches came back to life today (after you replace the battery you have to pull out the crown and press the three buttons simultaneously to reset the watch), and my friend decided to buy the one with the darker dial off me. The internal calender only goes from 1992 to 2007, but you can set it to a similar year to make it act right, for example 2022 is like 1994.










The removable links are held together with spingbars, many of which had bent considerably, which "stretches" the bracelet, but according to my friend they are just a standard size that you can easily replace. Below is a photo I found online that shows the issue in hi-res.










They don't appear very often on Yahoo, and most aren't in great condition, but they usually do sell pretty cheap.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I love the gold highlights on my NB1044-86P


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Terra Citizen said:


> I love the gold highlights on my NB1044-86P


I like it on other people's wrists!


----------



## jlinjlin

Hi, just joined WUS after lurking for years. There are some beautiful Citizens in this thread! 

I wore this today:


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tonycro

my newest acquisitions. yellow and black dial ny0040. yellow is on a jubilee bracelet from ebay and the black one is on aliexpress modified one.


----------



## tonycro

@Lepdiggums what's the reference number on that citizen GMT. it's amazing


----------



## jlinjlin

Wearing this one today:


----------



## Lepdiggums

tonycro said:


> @Lepdiggums what's the reference number on that citizen GMT. it's amazing


Hey @tonycro they certainly are😊👍

I'm currently trying to sell it locally, but if I have no luck, I might place it on wus🥳🥳
Its a 6116 G13851 they are very hard to find too, but best of luck 🙏🙏🏽🙏🙏🏽


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## nooski87

A few details of some Citizen watches in my collection.


----------



## aafanatic

@jlinjlin Welcome to the forum I’m glad that you started posting pics

I wind this one by wearing while I workout GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## jlinjlin

My very first Citizen! I dress very differently now and rarely have occasion to wear it, but Eco-drive and perpetual calendar mean it's always ready (except for daylight savings😐)


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CarlJohanUW

300m Sporte, Citizen designed some seriously ugly bezels in early -90s


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## bbselement




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jlinjlin

Different strap today:


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Vega with Natulite dial from -85, Citizen budget brand.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey @CarlJohanUW , if that's correct, wow, an even better score 🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽🔥🔥🔥🔥
> View attachment 17082703


Sorry, could be wrong about starting year of 9 digits. JP10** series seems at least to have started around -04 but JP20** might be later. At least your case nr is same as several 9 digit ones which might point to 2007. If, and that is a big if, the case numbers actually means something in the timeline of these hard to research 2004s. My -97, which was bought in -98, has case nr C520-Q****


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

-92 Oxy full lume aka Natulite. Plastic bezel and SS case.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CarlJohanUW said:


> Sorry, could be wrong about starting year of 9 digits. JP10** series seems at least to have started around -04 but JP20** might be later. At least your case nr is same as several 9 digit ones which might point to 2007. If, and that is a big if, the case numbers actually means something in the timeline of these hard to research 2004s. My -97, which was bought in -98, has case nr C520-Q****


Hey @CarlJohanUW 😊👍 citizen info is definitely hard to find 🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey @CarlJohanUW 😊👍 citizen info is definitely hard to find 🙏🏽🙏🏽


Citizen don't even know themselves🤣 
Oxy 200m, specially made for rappers, divers and pimps😎


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

1995 titanium 6218 with backlight🤩🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums

1984 TIB-IG 800m saturation diver 🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster




----------



## jlinjlin

Swapped straps. Also have a Tropic-style on the way.


----------



## M.Mikey

Several weeks with AQ4024 - definitely it's my favourite Citizen


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Air Diver's Titanium from -94. Sellers pic.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CarlJohanUW said:


> Air Diver's Titanium from -92
> View attachment 17088465


Amazing condition @CarlJohanUW 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Baron7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid325




----------



## betoconga

Brothers or cousins?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## sticky




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## James142




----------



## CarlJohanUW

300m Titanium 35-7961, born in -88, oem bracelet, will get a new crystal. Anybody got the Natulite dial model and want to trade or sell? Sellers pic.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

300m Professional Diver's from -92. Sellers pic.

*







*


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Titanium Air Diver's. Sellers pic.


----------



## Ederson Zir

Hi everyone!! So, here my little collection from vintage Citizen Wind Surf line! Enjoy.
Kind Regards from Brazil.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Air Diver's from -95. Like the dial but hands blends in too much. So many diff JDM models that seem to have sold in very low series. Sellers pic.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

JDM models is seriously addictive. Haul from last coup weeks, many needs tlc. Sellers pics, none arrived yet.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Xerxes300

Challenge Diver on Bracelet.


----------



## RaulC2022

Hi any one heard bout bezelcasedial.com seller from USA selling on low-cost than any one is it trust worthy????


----------



## CarlJohanUW

-87 300m 'base metal ib' model 35-7995, sellers pic.


----------



## sticky




----------



## TAHAWK




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MarkKenyon

5 degrees here in NJ this morning!


----------



## TAHAWK

MarkKenyon said:


> 5 degrees here in NJ this morning!
> View attachment 17113394


If it just came in sapphire.


----------



## Xerxes300

MarkKenyon said:


> 5 degrees here in NJ this morning!
> View attachment 17113394


6 degrees in CT


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## TAHAWK

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17114378


The blinky light watch?









#TBT The 1970s Citizen Crystron Quartz 8600 "Blinker"


A flashing light and an unusual movement? The Citizen Crystron Quartz 8600 has an odd but extremely practical compliction tht might surprise.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## jhb

was 30f / 1c here in florida where i am, this morning. 38f /3c right now. doesn't sound bad to y'all northerners...but we ain't built for weather this cold down here...... stay warm all who are in the cold this weekend. also Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Promaster -97, spade hands rocks! Sellers pic.


----------



## Ederson Zir

My new one!!! My Xmas Gift.
😊


----------



## Lepdiggums

TAHAWK said:


> The blinky light watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TBT The 1970s Citizen Crystron Quartz 8600 "Blinker"
> 
> 
> A flashing light and an unusual movement? The Citizen Crystron Quartz 8600 has an odd but extremely practical compliction tht might surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Thanks @TAHAWK 😲😲😲 lol, the first terminator watch🤣👍


----------



## MarkKenyon

jlinjlin said:


> On the OEM strap again, after trimming it down a bit. (Didn't like how I would see so much of the tail wrapping around top.)
> View attachment 17134813


Looks good on the OEM strap, I have mine on a Ti CB0200 bracelet that I got from @Ziptie


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

52-0110


----------



## jlinjlin

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> 52-0110
> View attachment 17136030


The OG!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ElGhurafiy

One of the most beautiful watches around

Promaster CB5867-79A Blue Impulse (Limited to 1000 pieces)


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## jlinjlin

On a gray bc300 today


----------



## cmiguelq

Getting some vitamina D


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jlinjlin

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17138688


That's in beautiful condition! What year?


----------



## Russ1965

jlinjlin said:


> That's in beautiful condition! What year?


I have no idea, unfortunately 🙃


----------



## rc2300156

My citizen couple 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTed




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## argyle_underground

My 1st ever and (so far) only citizen: the tsuyosa










Sent from my RMX3690 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlinjlin

rc2300156 said:


> My citizen couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What rubber strap is that? I like how the keepers have the same stepped shape as the strap - nice attention to detail!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wwarren




----------



## rc2300156

jlinjlin said:


> What rubber strap is that? I like how the keepers have the same stepped shape as the strap - nice attention to detail!


Hi @jinjin, 

Really nice strap.

It’s a strapcode FKM08L-20A18PBU66
Ladder Red FKM Quick Release rubber watch strap, 20mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## jlinjlin

rc2300156 said:


> Hi @jinjin,
> 
> Really nice strap.
> 
> It’s a strapcode FKM08L-20A18PBU66
> Ladder Red FKM Quick Release rubber watch strap, 20mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jlinjlin




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Danny_MC

New acquisition, ProMaster Land chronograph. I like how they kept it decent in size (43 mm) and pair it with a good bracelet. Ooh and that domed sapphire...


----------



## tonycro

NY0040-25Y


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## jlinjlin

Danny_MC said:


> New acquisition, ProMaster Land chronograph. I like how they kept it decent in size (43 mm) and pair it with a good bracelet. Ooh and that domed sapphire...
> 
> View attachment 17144283


Nice! There was a European market version years ago in titanium. I was very tempted, but I thought it was a few mm too big for me. Looks good on you!


----------



## Danny_MC

@jlinjlin Thanks! A Ti version of this watch is still available. The AS4030-59E.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## tbonanno

Love this watch !! My first Citizen, a World Time AT 9010-52E 🙂
Triangulum Galaxy in the background (I'm an amateur astronomer also ) ..


----------



## jlinjlin

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 17146970


Wow, the 1982 1300m? CITIZEN PROMASTER Three new Eco-Drive Diver 200m models inspired by CITIZEN’s iconic 1982 Professional Diver watch| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## hudson3

only photo I have of it right now. I’m not sure if Amazon just keeps track of the date the watch was released on the website or the date it was released in general but this was released on my birthday years ago. Although when searching on the citizen website it’s know as the Brycen which is a letdown for me. First actual watch I ever bought myself my first semester of nursing school. So I’ve had this since 2011.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CarlJohanUW

Newcomers (soon). Crystron 150 -81, Pro Diver 300 -92, 200 -83 & Air Divers 200 -97. Certainly not nos but cheaper than a Norwegian Pizza🤣


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

ACSS 52704-Y


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Skeptical

Finally got the Citizen I’ve been lusting after


----------



## shaveradam

I just posted my whole citizen collection over here: My Citizen Collection Post


----------

